# =][= Rumours Roundup : Dark Eldar - Released



## MadCowCrazy

News Section
Day/Month/Year
09/10/2010
Ive added this to the Summary section as well, dont think you can summarize it more than this without actually copy pasting the codex itself :crazy:
Summary Section

I think this is about as complete as its can get without actually copy pasting the codex on here
incorporated some snippets from Bram Gaunt

Dark Eldar Summary:

based on The Dudes’ summary, additional information provided primarily by Frgt/10, minor (but nonetheless important) contributors: jspyd3rx, Toloran, Mr Rose, Cosmic Girl, Loceplax, Wraithseer, time2die, gorgon, Ravenous

ALBE=Autarch Lasblaster equivalent

Army-wide special rules:
Night Vision - Acute Senses USR

Strength Through Pain – Most standard Dark Eldar Infantry units will have this rule, although some of the more out there ones will not. The unit (and only the unit) gains an upgrade every time it wipes out an enemy unit (3 max). 1st Feel No Pain, 2nd Furious Charge, 3rd Fearless.

If an IC or IC's join a unit then their cumulative pain points are added together and they gain the benefit of all of them combined. Should the IC leave the unit, the pain points must be distributed as evenly as possible with any remainder being left to the owning player's discretion. If multiple enemy units are destroyed in a combat against multiple DE units, then all the pain points are randomly assigned to the victorious DE side, they don't EACH get a point for every unit destroyed by the combat's results.

Combat Drugs - Succubus (no drugs for Lelith), Wyches, Reavers, Hellions, option for Archons
Roll once. All units with the Combat Drugs rule get the same benefit. One result confers a free pain point.
Results are:
3D6 pick the highest Run moves
+1 S
+1 WS
+1 A
reroll to wound rolls in close combat
+1 free Pain Token

12" Assault and "always attacker" results are gone.

Weapons:
It should be mentioned that all ranged poisoned attacks don't work against anything with a Armour value.

Dark Lance: S8 AP 2 Heavy 1, Lance (even for Scourges)

Splinter Rifle 24" SX, AP5, Rapid Fire, Poisoned.

Shard Carbine 18" SX, AP5, Assault 3, Poisoned.

Splinter Cannon 36" SX, AP5, Assault 4, or Heavy 6 Poisoned.

Splinter Pods - 18" S X AP5 Assault 2, Poisoned

Blaster - 18” S 8 AP2 Assault 1, Lance

Disintegrator – S5 AP2 Heavy 3

Shredder - still in

Heat Lances - 18" S6 AP1 Lance, Melta

Wargear:

Webway Portal:
archons, haemonculi only
dropped in shooting phase, dropping the portal counts as shooting and the person who drops it CANNOT be in a vehicle when he drops it. It then acts like a board edge that you can bring reserves on. The WWP is indestructible and impassable once it's down...and in a change, cannot be used to bring on vehicles. Also, if you have a WWP you can always put things in reserves even if the mission doesn't allow. Outflanking and deepstriking reserves can use the portal.

Agonizer: power weapon, no poison rule, but wounds always on 4+

Djinn blade: is not a weapon, but gives 2 additional power weapon attacks, rolled separately, on doubles hits wielder instead

Plasma Grenades: wyches have acces to them, warrior can buy them

Phantasm Grenade Launcher: whole unit has offensive and defensive grenades

Soultrap: If bearer kills an enemy MC or SC in close combat and passes a Ld-test he doubles his Strength to 6. If he kills another one, he doubles his Strength to 10.

Clone Field: is a wargear item which allows the bearer to nullify D3 attacks directed at him each turn; the specific attacks are chosen by the bearer. Mutually exclusive with shadow field

Shadow Field: same as before

Huskblade: Power weapon that causes Instant Death.

Drug Dispenser: access to combat drugs

Hexfire Rifle - Sniper Rifle, wounded model takes a wounds test or is removed from play (yes this does circumvent EW). He takes the wound check against his base number of wounds, not the current ones.

Blast Pistol - 6" range Blaster, counts as CCW.

Mindphase Gauntlet: any IC or MC HIT (not neccessarily wounded) by this weapon must take BOTH a Strength and a Leadership test for EACH hit. If ANY of these tests is failed, that IC or MC may not attack this assault phase. NO power weapon,

Special Characters:
There are 8 special characters, all are HQ choices:

Asdrubal Vect
Can be taken mounted or on foot. It has been said his throne fits nicely in the spot where the sail goes on the new Raider kit. This implies no new model. Personally, I think the new kit would look a little silly without the sail.
Seizes the initiative on a 4+
has preferred enemy against all unit types and re-rolls to wound against all Eldar models (including Dark Eldar)
Armed with Obsidian Orb: S10 AP3 Assault 1 Blast Weapon that rolls against the target's Ld stat rather than their T. Any unsaved wound caused heals Vect up to his starting number of wounds.
Dais: optional, 200 albes, 13/13/13 raider, transport 10, 3 dark lances
vect and 9 other passangers MUST be deployed in the dais at the start of the game

Duke Sliscus
A corsair captain described as a nasty counterpart to Yriel.
Gives you 2 rolls on the combat drugs chart, picking the result you want.
2+ poison weapons, if he rolls a 5+ to wound, they also ignore armour. A single unit of either warriors or kabalite trueborn have their poison weapons upgraded to 3+.

Drazhar
Apparently there's a strong indication that Drazhar is actually Arhra.
7/7/4/4/3/7/4/10/2+
Armed with Demiklaives
Special Rules:
Eternal Warrior, Fleet, Night Vision, Power from Pain
- Can move to a different spot in the same combat as long as he stays in base to base contact with enemy models and in unit coherency.
- Gets instant bonus attack for ever 6 on a saving throw.
- Makes a Incubi unit he joines Fearless. He may only join Incubbi
- Has both Klavex powers.

Lelith Hesperax
9/7/3/3/3/8/4/9/6+
No poison, no drugs, but ignores armour.
3++ in CC and 4++ against shooting
Is equipped with impaler and shardnet. There are two wargear sets for the model but this is only a cosmetic option. There is no rule for another weapon loadout.
Special Rules:
Recieves a bonus attack for every point her WS is above the highest opponent's WS in base contact with her

Lady Malys
4+ invulnerable save
Completely immune to psychic powers and passes this ability onto any unit she joins. Equipped with better Djinn blade. If she rolls a double on her Dschinn Blade, the weapon loses it'S special powers.
allows the owning player to redeploy D3 units after deployment...including placing these units back into reserve

Urien Rakarth
Gives out D3 Pain Tokens at the start of the game, which must go to Wrack or Grotesque units
Regains 1 wound at the start of each DE Turn
T5
Urien’s Ichor Gauntlet wounds enemies on a 3+ and inflicts instant death.
Liquifier Gun (new name for the destructor)
Can upgrade Grotesques to S6 for 5 albes each
Wracks become Troops

The Decapitator
no IC, always starts in reserve regardless of mission, deepstrike anywhere on the table without scattering, can not assault in this round
T3, 5+ invulnerable

Baron Sathonyx
Hellion character on skyboard
lower than archons stats in almost all respects, pretty cheap however
has a special skyboard that gives him +2 str on the charge (so +3 with his hellglaive) but no power weapon
making pulling enemy IC's out of units virtually guarenteed. He also shields the unit from fire very effectively if there's decent cover around
no combat drugs either
makes hellions troops, +1 on deployment roll

HQ
Archon
WS/BS: 7 S/T/W: 3 I: 7 A: 4 Ld: 10 Save: 5+
no skyboard or jetbike
Can have a Blaster, or Blaster Pistol. And a lot of other exciting wargear and weapons - see above for a (not complete) list of wargear option.

Court of the Archon
Inquisitor style retinue for the Archon. Different (alien) members offer different bonuses.
1-2 Medusae- ranged eye laser style weapon: Flame S D6+1 AP D6 Assault 1 (the background for these are pretty cool; they're basically brains-on-stalks that possess hosts for them to leech off their emotions. Archons like to keep them around, for as they eat the medusaes brain, they relive the memories of the battles it encountered =))
1-5 Ur-Ghuls- WS5 S5 T5 W 3 I5 A3, furious charge, feel no pain
1-2 Lhameans- Dark Eldar poison masters, poisoned weapons of the Lhamean and Archon wound on 2+
1-3 Sslyths- 2 wound snake-like mercenaries armed with shardcarbine, splinter pistol and cc weapon (they have 4 arms). also have FnP

Succubus
WS/BS: 8/6 S/T/W: 3 I: 8 A: 4 Ld: 9 Save: 6+
Wargear is minimal, mainly wych weapons and other combat gear, nothing too special. comes with combat drugs as standard, option for Agonizer, no skyboard or jetbike

Haemonculus
1-3 haemonculi per slot, and 1 of them can be an Ancient.
Haemonculus: 4/4/3/4/2/4/2/8/6+
Ancient Haemonculus: 5/5/3/4/3/4or5/3/9/6+
Comes with a free Pain Token (and therefore Feel No Pain)
If there is at least one H. in the army, Wracks are Troops
no way to improve armour, no shadow field
Wargear for Ancient:
- Huskblade
- Archangel of Pain: One causes all enemies within 3d6" to make a LD test. If they fail, their WS and I is 1 for the rest of the turn.
- One is a single shot weapon that 12" Strength d6 AP d6, Assault 2d6.
- A rifle that is 36" sX ap 4, assault 1, sniper. If a model suffers a wound from this, it rolls a characteristic test against its wounds. If it fails, it is removed from play.
- Crucible of Malediction: all psykers within 3d6 take a ld test or get removed from play , one use
- Liquifier: Flame Str 4 Ap D6

Elites
Harlequins
Identical to the Codex: Eldar entry
There is no, repeat NO Solitaire and NO dedicated transport.

Mandrakes
5-10 Mandrakes
4/4/4/3/1/5/2/?/5++
single ccw, 5+ invulnerable
Whenever a unit with this rule has at least one pain token, each model has the following shooting attack: 18” S4 AP4 Assault 2, Pinning
Special Rules: Stealth, Move Through Cover, Night Vision, Fleet, Infiltrate, Power Through Pain

Incubi
5/4/3/3/1/5/2/9/3+
3-10 squad size. Incubus, Klavex
Armed with Incubus warsuit (3+ sv) and Klaives (Power Weapons with +1S), NO plasma grenades, no Tormentor anymore
Special Rules: Fleet, Night Vision and Power from Pain.
Klavex is a squad leader with WS5, A3 who can take:
Demiklaves: 2 smaller blades that either give him +2 attacks or +2S (both are Power Weapons).
Bloodstone: Flame S3 AP 3
Klavex can buy the follwoing Exarch powers:
Onslaught: If a Klavex is in the unit, wound roll of 6 by Klavex or Incubus allows for bonus attacks, these cannot produce more attacks.
Murderious Assault: Klavex points at an IC and gains Preferred Enemy against that IC, can be done every assault phase

Grotesques
4/1/5/5/3/?/3/3/6+
One Grotesque can be upgraded to a aberration. Can take a few special close combat weapons, but no power weapon.
One Grotesque can take a ranged weapon, although BS 1.
Special Rules:
free pain token, aka Feel No Pain, no fleet
If there is no IC in the unit, roll aD6. One a 1, unit is removed from play and every unit in 2D6” gets 2D6 S5 AP- hits
Option for Raider. Takes up two transport slots.

Wracks
Human-sized Homunculus constructs
two poisoned (4+) blades
S3 T4, no fleet
One wrack can be upgraded to a champion. Can take a few special close combat weapons including an agonizer.
1 in 5 wracks can take liquifier
Special Rules:
free pain token, aka Feel No Pain
Option for Raider and Venom.

Kabalite Trueborn
3-10
elite warriors, LD9 and 2A
Armed with Splinter Rifle and Kabalite Armour. Dracon upgrade. Dracon has 3 attacks.
Can swap rifle with splinter pistol and ccw for free or splinter carbine for 5 albes each. Can take plasma grenades for 1 albes each.
Special Rules: Fleet, Night Vision and Power From Pain.
Options to take 4 special weapons and 2 heavy weapons.

Hekatrix Bloodbrides
elite wyches, LD9 and 2A
Syren squad champion with A3
Every third wych can take a special wych weapon.

Troops
Kabalite Warriors
5-20
Stats are the same. Armed with Splinter Rifle and Kabalite Armour. Sybarite upgrade.
Warriors get 1 Dark Lance (25 albes) or Splinter Cannon per 10 models.
Can only take 1 shredder or blaster regardless of squad size.
no plasma grenades
Sybarite can take: grenade launcher for 20 albes, ghostplate armour (4+/6++), venom blade, a power weapon, or an agonizer
Special Rules: Fleet, Night Vision and Power From Pain.

Wyches
5-20
4/4/3/3/1/6/1/8/10/6+
Stats are around the same.
Armed with: Close combat weapon, combat drugs, plasma grenades, splinter pistol, wychsuit.
Hekatrix (squad champion, A2) still have the option for the Agoniser. Wych weapons are one per 5 models.
Special Rules: Fleet, Night Vision, Power from Pain, Combat Drugs.
Dodge (4+): Wyches have 4+ Inv save in CC
Wych weapons
- Shardnet and Impaler: Counts as 2CCW, every enemy model in base contact loses 1 attack to a min of 1
- Hydra gauntlets: Count as 2CCW and grants +D6 attacks instead of the +1 for 2 ccw
- Razorflails: Count as 2CCW, reroll to hit and wound.

Fast Attack
Reaver Jetbikes
3-10
T4, 5+ save, can Turbo-boost 36", Move through Cover
Reavers and Arena Champion
Armed with Wychsuit, splinter pistol, close combat weapon, combat drugs
Reaver Jetbike: +1T and 5+save, built in Splinter Rifle and 36" Turbo Boost
One out of 3 can replace Splinter Rifle with Heat Lance or Blaster.
Bladevanes: Draw a line from the starting point and the ending point of the movement. Select a single unengaged, non-vehicle unit under this line. Each bike does D3 S4 AP- hits. Cover Saves allowed.
One out of three Jetbikes can replace Bladevanes with:
Grav-Talon: 10 albes, as Bladevanes but does D3 S4 AP-, if target suffers 1 or more unsaved wounds it must immediately take a pinning test.
Cluster caltrops:20 albes, Additional to Bladevanes D6 S6 AP- hits
Special Rules: Night Vision, Power from Pain, Skilled Riders, Combat Drugs
There is no way to take these guys as Troops.

Hellions
5-20
Jump Troops, hit and run, Fleet, combat drugs, no plasma grenades
hellglaives give +1A and +1S
Skyboards have a 18” SX AP4 assault 2, Poison shooting attack
Champion can take a special type of skyboard which can pull an IC out of its unit when using Hit and Run. This leaves him engages in Close Combat with the IC though.
can take grenade launcher for 20 albes

Beast Masters
1-5 beastmasters per unit, ride skyboards, count as Beasts though
one beastmaster can take combat weapons like agonizers, no combat drugs
each beastmaster can only have ONE type of beast.
0-5 kymerae per beastmaster, 0-1 clawed fiend per beastmaster, 0-2 Vodwing Flock per beastmaster

Khymera - The old Warp Beast, 4/4/4/3/1/4/3/?/4++
Vodwing Flock - W5, A5, Rending
Clawed Fiend - 4 wounds and 4 attacks, the fiend also gains an attack for every wound it suffers

Scourges
3-10
4+/6++ Ghostplate armour, armed with with Shard Carbines and Jump Pack (no jetpack)
Weapon options:
2 out of 5 can take:
heat lances, dark lances, splinter cannons,
Haywire Grenade Launchers: 24” S4 AP4 Assault1, against vehicles roll an additional D6: suffers a glancing hit on 2-5 and a penetrating hit on 6

Special Rules:
Deep Strike

Heavy Support
Ravager
Fast, skimmer, open-topped, AV 11 11 10
Armed with 3 Dark Lances as standard, can upgrade to diintegrators for free
Can fire all weapons after moving 12" and after Deep Striking

Talos
5/3/7/7/3/4or5/D6/10/3+
Nightvision, Power from Pain, Monstrous Creature, Move through Cover, Fearless
twin linked splinter cannon, can be upgraded to twin-linked liquifier, twin-linked heat lance and more
can take additional ccw for 15 albes
can make attacks Instant death for 5 albes OR
can roll 2D6 for number of attacks and pick the highes for 10 albes

Cronos
Weaker but cheaper Talos.
3/3/5/7/3/4or5/2/3+
Nightvision, Power from Pain, Monstrous Creature, Move through Cover, Fearless
When the Cronos kills a model in cc, an unit in 12" gets a Pain Token. Can take ranged weapons, that also gives a Pain Token upon wounding:
Weapon 1: Flame S4 DS 3 Assault
Weapon 2: 18" S3 DS3 Assault Blast 5"

Razorwing Fighter
AV 10, 10, 10
Fast, Skimmer, Supersonic: 36” Flatout
Can fire all weapons after moving 12" and after Deep Striking
TL splinter cannon, 2 dark lances, 4 monoscythe missiles (48" S6 AP5 assault 1, large blast, one use only)
can be upgraded to:
Necrotoxin Missile: 48" 48" SX AP5 Blast 5", Poison 2+, Pinning, one use only
Soulstealing Missile: 48” S7 AP- Large Blast, reroll to wound, one use only
can take Flickerfield or Nightshield

Voidraven Bomber
AV 11, 11, 10
Fast, Skimmer,Supersonic: 36” Flatout
Can fire all weapons after moving 12" and after Deep Striking
Armed with two Voidlances: S9 AP2 Dark Lances and a Void mine: S9 AP2 Lance, 5” Blast, Bomb dropped along its flight path, scatters D6".
can take up to four missiles:
Monoscythe Missiles: 48" S6 AP5 assault 1, large blast, one use only
Implosion Missile: 48”, small blast, W-test (take the W at the start of the game) or removed from play, invulnerable and cover saves allowed, one use only (30 albes a pop)
Necrotoxin Missile: 48" SX AP5 Blast 5", Poison 2+, Pinning, one use only
Soulstealing Missile: 48” S7 AP- Large Blast, reroll to wound, one use only
can take Flickerfield or Nightshield

Transports
Raider
transport 10
Fast, skimmer, open-topped AV 10 10 10
Has upgrades for a 5+ invulnerable (not cover) save and another that gives an extra 2D6" movement.

Upgrades
3 expensive upgrades:
- Nightshield: hasnt changed
- Retrofire Jets: allows deepstrike, fire all weapons after deepstrike, you cant disembark from a DSing vehicle though
- Flickerfield: confers 5+ invulnerable save

7 cheap upgrades:
- if the raider moves over a unit it gets D3+1 hits with S4
- 2D6" extra movement
- enemy unit in 6" get -1 on thei Ld, must take a Ld if they try to assault the vehicle
- friendly units in 12" can reroll their moraletest
- raider can tankshot, if it rams it gets +D3 on its front armour
- for every 1 on a close combat to hit roll against the vehicle the unit gets a S4 hit
- splinter rifles and pistols (but no cannons) can reroll failed to hit rolls when shooting from the raider

Venom
4/10/10/10, fast, skimmer
Transport capacity 5 or 6 (codex contradicts itself), Flickerfield
Armed with Twin Linked Splinter Rifles and can upgrade to a Splinter Cannon
Despite the name, this is not a Harlequin dedicated transport. Every unit with access to the raider can also take a venom, except Groteques

08/10/2010
Making a small compilation post of things from around the net.
HEADQUARTERS
Asdrubal Vect
Even more expensive but hard hitting , costing about as much as Mephiston (Dais not compulsory).
Dais is AV 13 13 13 with three Dark Lances. He seizes the initiative on a 4+.

Lady Malys
His Ex-Wife.
Immune to psychic powers and passes this ability onto any unit she joins.

Lelith Hesperax
4++ save, 3++ in combat. S3. Her hair counts as a shardnet + impaler. Her knives are power weapons. She doesn't use combat drugs, as she is skilled enough With Weapon Skill 9 and four attacks which ignore armour saves, plus an extra one for each point her weapon skill is higher than her foe's, Lelith can murder entire squads.

Drazhar
Eternal Warrior and rules/stats similar to Phoenix Lords.

Urien Rakarth
Master Haemunculus.
Gives out d3 free pain tokens at the start of the game, which must go to wrack or grotesque units,
also regains a wound at the start of each of his turns as his flesh re-knits itself.
He can make the small constructs troops, and he can give grotesques S6 instead of their usual S5 for 5 points each.

Kheradruakh, the Decapitator
mandrake champion, still with 4 arms.
Always starts in reserve, player can place him anywhere without a roll but at least 1" or 2" away from enemy units.

Duke Sliscus the Serpent
a corsair captain- nasty counterpart to Yriel who isn't that great a fighter but gives bonuses to the rest of your army.
Concept wise he is David Bowie in space, a really glam rocker dude.
Can confer 3+ Poisoned onto one unit's shooting attacks. Also, he is the Dark Eldar character who tore out Lukas The Trickster's heart.

Baron Sathonyx
has a skyboard

Archon
WS7, BS7, +1 BS, +1WS, +1A, +1LD compared to previous edition, can take Blaster (18“ range).
If he kills and enemy MC/SC in close combat, he doubles his Strength to 6. If he kills another one, he doubles his Strength to 10.
Can have bodyguard retinue called 'Court of the Archon' which is a retinue like an inquisitors.
The Court Of The Archon is the Archon's new bodyguard option. It is somewhat inspired by Greek mythology. Options include a retinue member which grants 2+ Poisoned to the entire retinue. This option is unbelievably cheap for what it does. Other options include Ur-Ghuls (which had FNP) and Medusae (which have an 'eye laser' ranged attack).
He can take different numbers of 4 different types of guards. ie. he can take some of one type and a few of another etc. (I would recommend keeping it down to 10 members so they can ride in the archon's pimpin' raider). One is a big bug - 3 wound tank monster, one is a 4 armed shooty guard, one is a general cc one, and another is a retinue member that grants the entire retinue poison 2+ CC attacks.
To make things a bit difficult, ruleswise it is not a retinue, as the Archon can be singled out in a cc attack.

Wych Lord (Succubus)

Haemunculus
FNP

Haemunculus Ancient
(quite different from Haemunculus)

HEAVY SUPPORT
Ravager
Fast, skimmer, open-topped, AV 11 11 10, can fire all three dark lances at cruising speed

Talos
In a standard and lighter version. Both similar size, no model in the near future. Lighter version is called Cronos or Parasite (?). When the Cronos kills a model with one of its weapons, it generates a pain token up to one per weapon per turn. You may chose to with nearby unit it goes.

Cronos (via warseer)
Weaker but cheaper Talos.
When it kills a model with one of it weapons you may choose a unit to add a Pain Point to. You can only get 1 point per weapon per Turn (3 max per turn)
Has 2 ranged weapons

Razorwing Fighter
Seem to be Skimmer, not flyers as previously said.They have aerial assault rules that mean they can move and fire all their weapons, they can also take a range of missiles. One of them: Implosion missiles, small blast, all models touched by it take a characteristics test on their wounds and if they fail it they instantly die. They can purchase up to four missiles of any of the following types and may be a mix of them. There are neurotoxin ones, imploding ones, soul stealing ones or something, and good old fashioned explosives.

Voidraven Bomber
Seem to be Skimmer, not flyers as previously said. It is armour 11 with duel strength 9 Ap 2 dark lances, can move 36 inches, fire all weapons when moving 12, can drop a strength 8 bomb along its flight path. Costs as much as Rhino plus Ravager.
They have aerial assault rules that mean they can move and fire all their weapons, they can also take a range of missiles. One of them: Implosion missiles, small blast, all models touched by it take a characteristics test on their wounds and if they fail it they instantly die. They can purchase up to four missiles of any of the following types and may be a mix of them. There are neurotoxin ones, imploding ones, soul stealing ones or something, and good old fashioned explosives.

* 1-5 beastmasters/unit as you say
* each one can then be upgraded with a number of beasts
* beastmasters ride skyboards
* there are three types of beast
* each type has different stats and rules (of course)
* each type is limited by the number each master can control, as well as having a point cost
* the clawed fiend is the biggest, with 4 wounds and 4 attacks
o the fiend also gains an attack for every wound it suffers
* The names of the other types escape me, but;
o one has one wound, but also a 4+ invulnerable save and a couple of attacks
o the other is sort of in between - multiple wounds, more A, less crazy overall than the fiend
* costs are between 1 beastmaster for the 1 wound guys, and 4 fire warriors for the fiends
* a 30-model unit is not impossible, but you won't ever have more than five clawed fiends in a beast pack.

05/10/2010
Pre orders are now up on GWs website, the prices are actually pretty good if you ask me. Nothing sticks out as really expensive though I would have liked a Battleforce.

The Second Wave of models will be up for Pre-order on October 19th and includes Ravager, Hellions, Mandrakes and Urien Rakarth.
Urien Rakarth









Mandrake From looking at the picture on GWs website Ive drawn the conclusion these will be Metal









Hellion









Ravager

















28/09/2010
As the following wont be rumours Ive decided to put it in the News Section. I just finished looking around the web at what has been uploaded, names of wargear and other stuff I think its only fair I can do the same here. These will be 100% codex accurate (atleast from what they showed from the preview pages), I will be cryptic at times to comply with GW rules and I still wont post the codex pictures I have. The art from the codex pictures should be no problem though so I will add that. Lets Begin Shall We :crazy:

Disclaimer: If Jes Goodwyn emails me and tells me to remove any and or all of this stuff I will do so, I should be breaking none of GWs rules but if they dont approve I will remove it.

WYCHES








Wych
Hekatrix
Hekatrix Bloodbride
Syren

I wont post stats but Wych are same as before, Hekatrix and Bloodbrides are same as Wych Succubus with +1LD, Syrens are same as Hekatrix with +1A.
Unit Type: Infantry

WARGEAR: Close combat weapon, combat drugs, plasma grenades, splinter pistol, wychsuit.
Shardnet and Impaler: Counts as 2CCW, every enemy model in base contact loses 1 attack to a min of 1 Does this mean if if a model is in base with more than one they can lose multiple attacks?
Hydra gauntlets: Count as 2CCW, instead of +1A they give +D6, roll at start of each combat. Similar to Ecclesiarchy Arcos and Penitents but no negative effects.
Razorflails: Count as 2CCW, reroll to hit and wound

Special Rules: Fleet, Night Vision, Power from Pain.
Dodge (4+): Wyches have 4+ Inv save in CC

KABALITE WARRIORS








Kabarite Warrior
Sybarite
Kabarite Trueborn
Dracon
Fluff text says Trueborn escort their Archons to battle, so these guys can probably be HQ Retinues. Dracons are Trueborn veterans

I wont post stats but Dracons have lost -1WS, -1BS, and -1I but gained +1A. Sybarite are same as before with +1LD. Trueborn are same as Sybarites. Kabarite warriors are just that, warriors.
Unit Type: Infantry

WARGEAR: Splinter Rifle, Kabalite Armour

Special Rules: Fleet, Night Vision and Power From Pain.

INCUBI








Incubus
Klavex

I wont post the stats but Incubus has same as before with +1A, Klavex on the other hand gains +1WS, +1BS and +1A.
Unit Type: Infantry

WARGEAR: Incubus warsuit
Klaive: 2H weapon that gives +1S
Demiklaives: Power Weapons, +2A or +2S chose each round before making attacks
Bloodstone: Template, S3 AP3 Assault 1

Special Rules: Fleet, Night Vision and Power from Pain.

Special Rules: Klavex only
Onslaught: If a Klavex is in the unit, wound roll of 6 by Klavex or Incubus allows for bonus attacks, these cannot produce more attacks.
Murderious Assault: Klavex points at an IC and gains Preferred Enemy against that IC, can be done every assault phase


REAVERS








Reaver
Arena Champion

I wont post the stats but will say they have -1S and -1T compared to their old stats.
Unit Type : Bikes (Eldar jetbikes)

WARGEAR: Wychsuit, splinter pistol, close combat weapon, combat drugs.
Reaver Jetbike: +1T and 5+save, built in Splinter Rifle and 36" Turbo Boost
Bladevanes: Turbo Boost over any number of units, select one unengaged, nonvechile unit you have passed over. Each bike does D3 S4 AP- hits. Cover Saves allowed.
Cluster caltrops: Same as above but does D6 S6 AP- hits
Grav-Talon: Same as Bladevanes, D3 S4 AP-, if target suffers 1 or more unsaved wounds it must immediately take a pinning test.

Special Rules: Night Vision, Power from Pain, Skilled Riders

Im putting links to the spue pics here, as they would take up half the page Im only putting up the links.
First picture coming up now. Its of the Background art for all the Dark Eldar boxes.
I will provide 2 pictures of the same thing, one scaled down and one in the original size.

Dark Eldar Background Box Art
Small Scale Picture Here
Large Scale Picture Here

Raider Sprue
Small Scale Picture Here
Large Scale Picture Here

Small Scale Picture Here
Large Scale Picture Here

Raider Extras
Small Scale Picture Here
Large Scale Picture Here

Small Scale Picture Here
Large Scale Picture Here

Jet Bike
Small Scale Picture Here
Large Scale Picture Here

Small Scale Picture Here
Large Scale Picture Here

Wyches
Small Scale Picture Here
Large Scale Picture Here

Small Scale Picture Here
Large Scale Picture Here


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Rumours Section 1
05/10/2010
Some rumours have popped up, as I havent seen them myself I will add them as rumours rather than news.
Source


Reds8n said:


> Have had a good read through the new codex today and can confirm many things. Grotesques are still in, but are now BRUTAL. Dont think theres a model for them yet but they are ogren sized. They have littler cousins called wracks, which are still pretty decent, but nothing on the S/T5 3W monsters with FNP that grotesques are.
> 
> Jetbikes are still FA but get an even bigger turbo boost (36") and have even less armour (5+) on the plus side, they are actually good in combat now with pistol and hand weapon as well as their drugs. They also get to make D3 S4 hits PER JETBIKE on any unit they move over when turbo boosting, and this can be upgraded to D6. On the VERY down side, characters can no longer be mounted on jetbikes.
> 
> Scourges are now FA as well and have some awesome gear. They still deep strike and have jump packs, but now come standard with a assault 3 18" splinter weapon and can have heat lances (18" S6 AP1 Lance, Melta) thats right, you can now deep strike a squad with 4 lance/melta weapons!! And they have a 4+ armour save.
> 
> Hellions are all sorts of worthwhile now. Their boards have a special shooting attack that is (from memory) S5 AP4 assault 2 and their weapons are funky as well. Best of all, if you charge a unit with an IC in it, on a 2+ when you make your hit and run attack, they take that character with them and fight him on his own next turn!!
> 
> They do indeed get a fighter and a bomber, much in the vein on valk/vens but WAY cooler. They have aerial assault rules that mean they can move and fire all their weapons, they can also take a range of missile, my favorite of course being implosion missiles. Small blast, all models touched by it take a characteristics test on their wounds and if they fail it they die. INSTANT DEATH DIE!!! Brutal.
> 
> The talos is still in and comes kitted out to be even cooler, but more importantly comes with a smaller cousin, the parasite. Which is pretty decent in combat, great at shooting, and most importantly, if it causes wounds from shooting, gives pain tokens to nearby DE units.
> 
> This leads me neatly to pain tokens. If a unit wipes out a non vehicle unit, it gets a pain token. There are 3 effects from having pain tokens, with the 1st one you gain FNP. The 2nd you get gives you furious charge, and the 3rd makes you fearless. These effects are cumulative so can be awesome.
> 
> Even better, characters and units combine pain tokens. So a unit with one and a character with one would both count as having 2 if they joined. And Haemonuclus and a couple of other things come with one automatically.
> 
> Incubi are indeed now elites and have 2 attacks base, and their place as bodyguards has been taken by the 'Court of the Archon' which is a retinue like an inquisitors. There are many options in there for increasing the poison of your weapons, aliens with FNP and so on and so forth. Great fun.
> 
> Yes Wyches and Warriors have 'vamped up' versions that are elites, almost the same but all of them have LD9 and 2A and have options to take more special weapons.
> 
> Sadly disintegrators are no longer plasma cannons, they are S5 AP2 Heavy 3. Still nasty, but they were worse. On the plus side, ravagers are now allowed to move 12" and fire all weapons biggrin.gif
> 
> There are many MANY cool things you can do to these units but im not going into it all now, this should be more than enough to make people drool enough to start preordering. I know I have biggrin.gif
> 
> Cheers all, Ronin


30/09/2010
Here are my videos from Games Day UK 2010 ​








28/09/2010
There is just sooo much stuff going around atm its hard where to being. I will just try to post compilations for the time being.


> Some things revealed at Games Day:
> isotope99 from BOLS
> 
> 
> Dragearen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ravager/Raider
> 
> Fast, skimmer, open-topped (no surprise there)
> 
> Raider AV 10 10 10
> Ravager AV 11 11 10
> 
> Ravager armed with three dark lances (seems to be standard, no idea about upgrades)
> Able to fire all three weapons at cruising speed (12"?)
> 
> Reavers (don't know if these are troops or fast attack? My guess is they stay fast)
> 
> +1T, but only armour save 5+ (rather than the Eldar version that gives 3+)
> 36" turbo boost (so should be no objective you can't contest on the final turn)
> 
> They're armed with a splinter rifle but their main attack seems to be their blades (mono-something vanes). These had a fairly lengthy description and I can't remember all of it but it basically seemed to function like that bomb the ork Deffkoptas can have in that you pass over/near a unit and instead of charging it you inflict hits as you pass so the enemy can't immediately strike back. Presumably you can use this to soften the enemy up before engaging them with wyches etc.
> 
> There were some extra upgrades to increase the strength of the hits, inflict more of them etc.
> 
> Wyches (troops as standard I think)
> 
> Upgradable weapons that provide bonuses to the unit, or reduce the enemy's stats (didn't see the rules on these?)
> 
> Archon(didn't see any of his wargear)
> WS/BS: 7 S/T/W: 3 I: 7 A: 3or4? Ld: 9 or 10? Save: 5+
> Phil Kelly said that the cube he's carrying on the front of the codex and one of the models doubles his strength if he can kill an independent character or monstrous creature. (Instant death versus any strength 6+ weapon )
> 
> Incubi/Warriors (didn't see these pages, I think the Incubi might be moving to elites from HQ to fill the Wyches' slot)
> 
> Mandrakes (The glowing yellow guys on the cover, so I would expect there to be models but can't confirm)
> 
> They strike from the shadows and get more powerful after they've tasted blood (not sure if this is just fluff or if it will be represented by some special rules).
> 
> That's pretty much all I have. So far the glass cannon theme is well intact, the prospect of facing a squad of long fangs able to nobble two vehicles per turn is pretty terrifying.
> 
> I don't think we can tell what their strengths are going to be yet but I expect lots of reserves, wyches assaulting out of their open-topped raiders and super fast reavers providing cover saves for the vehicles and contesting objectives late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot, Harlequins are in.
> 
> Didn't see any new types, just the Shadowseer and Death Jester, but maybe they are on a page that wasn't available.
> 
> With the shadowseer in, my guess is that they won't be allowed to ride in the raiders, they are after all pretty independent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gren Acid from BOLS
> 
> 
> 
> So I was talking with Phill for a while and this is what I know:
> 
> Mandreaks are shadow bit chaos thing that eats souls and glow green(you on cover)
> New character former DE queen..and Vects wive....after he dump her, she started planning revange on him.
> 
> This is about rules ect.
> Power from Pain- After destroying non-vehicle unit, DE gets on winners pain token.
> One token on unit and DE have FnP
> 2 on and FC
> 3 on and fearless
> Tokens are cumulative and rule army wide.
> 
> Reavers inflicts impact hits on units they fly trough. D3 S3 for each bike, with some options to improve.
> Incubi are very simmilar to aspect warriors; exarch witch special powers and wepons....(i recall one with Preffered enemy).
> Wyches have 3 diffrent wych weapons.....look nice.
> Archon have new retinue of some nasty bodyguards, incubi ale elite mercenaries now.
> Ravager can shoot al three lances on cruising speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drlove42 from BOLS
> 
> 
> 
> Harlequins are identical to their craftworld eldar...smae statlines, wargear and points
> 
> Mandrakes have some kind of shooting attack that gets stronger with every kill they make
> 
> 3 Brand new units, never before seen in DE codex
> 
> Incubi are hard. And I meant HARD. Yes they're only T3, S3, with a 3+ save, but their (power) weapons add +1 to strength and 2 attacks basic. Their squad leader (WS5, 3 Attacks) has a weapon that either gives him +2 attacks or +2 S. Also he has a power that him, and any member of the squad that rolls a 6 to hit gets another attack add infinitium.
> 
> Archon is WS 7 BS 7, but doesn't have full wargear wardrobe like in last codex (least not that I saw)
> 
> Didn't read much of the fluff at the beginning, but theres a big story with DE and Tau. And then a story about how after Iyanden defeat the Nids they're nearly wiped out by an Ork incursion. They keep waking more and more wraith constructs until the DE come and rescue them because "they're amused by the Eldars necromantic games"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warriors have 4 statlines on their codex page. Like a Eldar aspect squad has 2, one for the unit, one for the exarch the DE warriors had 4. Can't remember any more than that, but suggests multiple upgrade units for a squad maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ArchonCryx from 40konline
> 
> 
> 
> SO Games Day has passed, at last we get a first good look, and the view seems magnificent.
> 
> We seem to have a "dartboard Codex" at last - ie a codex where vurtually any combination of units will be some how competitive!
> 
> Ok, Archon can have a Blaster, (or a Blaster Pistol). Blasters are now 18" range and the Archons BS7 means you're hitting on a third of your 1's to hit!
> 
> SO expect it to hit!
> 
> The reavers get access to a Melta Blaster, ie it's a S8 Blaster with Lance and Melta specvial rules (yep, both).
> 
> Raiders are more expensive but freek me alive they actually have a whole *host* of upgrades that you want to use, all either 5 or 10pts extra.
> 
> The 2 I remember strongly is the one that gives you an extra 2D6" movement (thus the raiders can potentially move up to 36")
> and thwe new "Extra Armour must always take upgrade for DE will be the 5++ invulnerable save (yes, for a vehicle) INVULNERABLE save, *not* cover
> 
> Let's see. New units. 2 new heavy support, one is a razorwing, the other completely new.
> 
> New transport - you can run Venoms now (6 capacity).
> 
> Warriors and wyches are troops. HOWEVER< you can also buy elite warriors and elite wyches (who have a fancy name that I forget). Elites has become very busy with the addition of Harlequins along with the new Incubi
> 
> Pain points are cool, Haemonculi have the ability to confer a free pain point on units they attach to. It is also one of the combat drug results.
> 
> We do lose the 12" assault option but since we gain 36" move units and transports, its little concern.
> 
> Dark Matter spam is gone with a more realistic allocation of heavy/special weapons mainly based on squad size. Similarly for reavers
> 
> Hellions are quite good now.
> 
> And Scourges are the real Dark Horse - they look like being a very popular choice for heavy support. Personally I love the idea of a haywire grenade launcher which should be a bit of fun!
> 
> Umm, there's two types of talos, a more or less familiar one and a less tough version that's cheaper.
> 
> Grotttesques have bulked out and are reminiscent of Ogryn stats.
> 
> That should further whet your appetite...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anaximander from BOLS
> 
> 
> 
> Warriors - same str, T and BS as before. Armed with splinter rifle. Couldn't find stats on splinter rifle - anyone know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahrha(question) and The Madman(answer) from BOLS
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope the Shadowfield makes the cut, it softens the pain of having toughness 3.
> *
> The Madman:*
> someone asked that while i was there, its still in and from what he said, it's still the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just some stuff for anyone who doesn't go on the BOLS forums.
> 
> Wyches are keeping their 6+/4++ save, and it is possible(not confirmed) that the Venom will be the same or very very similar as in the old Harlequin codex.
Click to expand...

24/09/2010
A Dark Eldar picture has surfaced, its a picture of the new Dark Eldar warriors. They look allot better than the old ones for sure!









21/09/2010
Has the first image of the Dark Eldar surfaced? These do look really cool and you can just make out the text Incube under one of them.
If this is what the models look like they will be FRICKIN AWESOME!!!









18/09/2010
A nice rumours summary over at Dakka Dakka has been posted on BOLS. I hope there are many female heads on the sprues but I guess there will be just 1 female and 19 male ones.
Source


> Dates
> Release in November (confirmed by GW). Preorder on 13th October.
> First official presentation by Jes Goodwin on GD UK (26th September), models also on display at GD Germany (17th October).
> 
> First Wave Minis
> Codex (written by Phil Kelly)
> 3 metal blisters
> 3 metal boxes
> 6 plastic boxes
> 1 Special item.
> 
> 5 of the 6 plastic boxes are, as confirmed by Harry:
> Warriors (male and female, no top knots )
> Wyches (male and female, include at least one head with a blank faceplate like the Shadowseer)
> Raider (including warriors hanging from its side, modelled by Aly Morrison)
> Ravager/Slaughterer (! new variant)
> Hellions
> Strongly expected to be the 6th box is the Reaver jetbike.
> 
> Metal Boxes seem to be Mandrakes, Incubi and maybe Talos (can also be plastic or later).
> 
> Metal Blisters may be new character, Archon and Wych Lord.
> 
> There will be a 1.5 and 2nd wave next year, maybe including a battleforce, maybe not. Avian heard a long time ago that these will be January and March, but this seems unlikely now.
> 
> Most miniatures done by Jes Goodwin over the last few years, but Juan Diaz, Seb Perbett and Aly Morrison also made a few. Aly Morrison made the warriors hanging from the Raider.
> 
> Rules
> Harlequins are in, Avatar not so much.
> Talos will be bigger and have more variants, so probably will be a later plastic kit (<- rumour by Frgt/10 ).


16/09/2010
Found this over at 40K Online, never heard of this guy before so treat with salt though allot of what he is saying others have said as well 
Source


Prince Sliscus said:


> The models are amazing and i have permission to post my pics as soon as uk gamesday arrives.
> 
> ~~~SPOILERS ONWARDS~~~
> 
> I've also heard the fluff and it was abit different to the rulebook. If i remember correctly basically before the fall Commoragghh was the scum shack of the empire where all the criminals went etc... redlight discrict watnot... anyway, when it survived the fall (not just because it was in the webway but i cant remember the other reasons), they realised that even though their bodies didn't age (as such) thier minds did (or something along those lines), and to stave off slaanesh they found a way to capture the suffering of other beings with their technology, therefore staving off the thirst abit longer, hence why they need constant slaves.
> 
> Now i would have posted this bit in the rumours forum but its not officially an announcment so if its in the wrong place feel free to edit or move this mods!
> 
> They will be up for october pre-order on the 13th.
> 
> Now i had 3 sources, one of which conflicted with the other 2 but this is taking into account what they all said...
> 
> The first wave consists of 6 plastic boxes for sure
> 
> Raider - plastic
> Ravager/Slaughterer - plastic
> Wyches - pastic
> Warriors - plastic
> Hellions - plastic
> Reaver Jetbikes - plastic
> 
> 3 Metal Boxes
> Talos
> Incubi
> Mandrakes
> 
> 3 Blisters
> New Character
> New Archon
> New Wych Lord
> 
> The only thing that is abit sketchy here is that 2 told me talos is metal, one told me plastic but that was probably a simple mistake. And also one told me that the new reavers if not with 1st wave (apparently they were still deciding at the time) will come out with the new eldar jetbikes and super heavy plastic kit around xmas/january before the new kemri early next year. Scourges and warp beasts etc... are 2nd wave and i think the current heamy models are staying the same for a time.


10/09/2010
Finally something new happening in regards to Dark Eldar. It seems most Dark Eldar models have been taken off the trade lists Bitsandkits gets once a month.
Its not much but its some good news. The battle force, incubi and talos remaining, does that mean they wont get updated models? or are GW trying to get rid of the last of their stock before the new release?


bitsandkits said:


> *I just got my updated order list and Dark eldar have all but gone from it only the battle force ,incubi and talos remain on the list everything else is gone including the codex.
> So the clock has started ticking they are on the way, but bear in mind this happened with the Sisters and Deamon hunters months ago*


31/08/2010
Some rumours from Harry over at Warseer, should be treated as rumours though you can see it as the first wave release confirmation.
Source


Harry said:


> OK it is a day early but tomorrow is a busy day and I will not get in till late. So to avoid posts asking 'where are the rumours???' ...
> 
> Apologies to anyone that did not want to know but you can always read no further and put me on your ignore list or just assume (correctly as it happens) that these are just rumours pieced together from scraps of information and as a result may turn out to be completely wrong.
> 
> Also ... No big surprises. In fact a couple of members got very close when they were guessing Scryers six on previous threads.
> 
> I have heard the odd snippet about 5 different plastic kits. The fact that I have heard about these at all and how long ago I heard about them suggests to me that these are first wave releases.
> 
> Warriors. (Obviously)
> Wyches. (I mentioned these on an early thread when I said they were burning the old ones).
> Raider.
> Ravager.
> and Hellions.
> 
> I have since heard about the 6th kit in a couple of places and it is also an obvious choice.
> 
> I have not heard anything about a Battleforce.
> But I have heard about a 1.5 wave so MajorWesJanson's suggestion above makes sense.
> 
> Although I don't think the 1.5 and 2nd wave are coming quite as quickly as suggested by Avian in the first post.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Rumours Section 2
22/08/2010
So US games day came and went, like expected nothing new came out of it. There were just some small rumours regarding other armies and a picture drawn by Blanche.
Dont take this picture seriously because it appears it was drawn at Games Day so it should not be treated like anything other than rumours. Since it was made by Blanche you cant take it seriously anyways because to my knowledge he has never drawn anything that looks like a final product by GW. If you want to correct me on this please send me a PM with links to models and art by him where you can tell he designed the artwork for the final product.
UPDATE : Managed to find a larger picture for you to check out, also managed to get back on Warseer so here is what Harry had to say about the picture








Source


Harry said:


> Bloodknight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the Raiders still look a lot like Raiders, just with a sail. I guess the new kit will sport these, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quaade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to reserve judgement on that untill I see the model in person, it might have some sort of functionality not appearent on artwork.
> 
> Still, it's better than the giant canopener sitting on top on the current model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does. Something to do with solar winds.
> I never liked the pointless can opener either.
> Those blades undernmeath look like they could do some damage though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scelerat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I haven't seen any John Blanche scribble that didn't look "pretty stupid", so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that.
> I have seen many a scribble from John Blanche and taken as a whole his body of work is pretty amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Clock said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is clearly John Blanche's work and, while I love the style, his work has generally been waaaay toward the insane and intranslatable. That is, to models.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say you are wrong. Many of the sculptors draw huge inspiration from John's work. There are numerous sculpts that are a direct result of Johns concept sketches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VoodooJanus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'm so happy to see that GW pulled out the big guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John is not just pulled out for specific projects there is almost no project that he does not contribute to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lathrael said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that we will not see that piece of crap in codex, since Blanche's view of "evil" does not go beyond spikes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you know about "Blanches view of "evil"." Have you ever spoken to him about it? Or is this just one more example of shouting 'your crap" from the cheap seats using the anonymity of the internet to spout off and say whatever the hell like about and think that it doesn't matter?
> 
> It does. It matters.
> You don't like it? Fine. Say you don't like it. There is no need for childish abuse. You just make yourself look foolish.
Click to expand...

17/08/2010
I found this over at Warmonger Gameday, take it with the usual unhealthy dose of salt but at least its something.
Update : I managed to track down where this rumour came from, so here is the link to the guys facebook page.


kharandhil said:


> I apologise in advance for the length of these posts.
> 
> I was at Warhammer World from the 1st to the 6th for their 16+ Hobby Camp earlier this month, and on the last day I had got all my stuff together, called a taxi from Bugman's to take me to the train station, and I suddenly remembered that I wanted to buy a Bugman's t...ankard and a print. So I pegged it over to the bar, asked for a tankard and the print catalogue so I could quickly skim through it and pick one out.I found a print of the shiny new Dark Eldar Warrior from the 5th Ed. rulebook and asked the barkeep for a copy. Suddenly, someone was standing right next me at the bar. I turned my head. It was Phil Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He complimented me on my purchase, before saying that he has been working hard on the new Dark Eldar codex, and that he will be writingthe Dark Eldar release article for White Dwarf. I shook his hand andthanked him for Codex: Orks, and Ogre Kingdoms (and no, I couldn'tresist saying "BOOM! Hur hur hur..."), before re...alising that my taxiwould be waiting for me. So quickly shook his hand again and thankedhim 'in advance' for Codex: Dark Eldar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This provided me with closure on two counts: A) I got two solid tidbitsof information on the new Dark Eldar, and B) I had seen Phil Kelly twicebefore during the week, but hadn't had the opportunity to talk to himon either occasion. I was behind him in the queue in the staff cafeteriaon the 4th (I didn't speak to hi...m then, as we had been told to leavethe staff members alone, as it was their lunch break too), and when Iwas waiting for a kebab at the kebab shop across the road from my hostelon the 2nd, he walked past outside with friends.I didn't quite believeit at first, but then he walked past again with more people he'd justmet up with, and I could see it was definately him, but I didn't want tojust run out of the kebab shop towards him and his friends shouting "IKNOW you!" or something equally as gormless.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Found another picture of some computer with that DE codex cover on it, this really the new codex or just some fandex I dont know about? If anyone knows there origins of this picture please send me a pm with that information.









14/08/2010
GrizBe pointed me towards this rumour, if anyone could scan the page in this magazine and send me an url I would appreciate it
Source


M'Kachen's Nemesis said:


> Having just received the french Sci-Fi/Fantasy wargaming magazine Ravage I stumbled on this short line of text printed in italic in the GW news section:
> 
> "For Autumn, everyone should expect the new version of a sadistic, poisoning and cruel race who have been waiting for twelve years and 2 editions... The English Games Day at the end of September will be the event for an official announcement."
> 
> (Translated by me as to the best of my capacity.)
> 
> As for the validity of the source, Ravage is the only french Sci-Fi/Fantasy wargaming magazine besides White Dwarf but is nonetheless a magazine of high quality; and I know for a fact that GW holds "press conferences" to show off their new products as they had published photos of the one for Apocalypse so it's not unlikely for them to be warned in advance.
> 
> Although it is still the first time they do a "hint" such as this one.


"your master" pointed me to this picture, is it the new Dark Eldar codex cover? it does look very similar indeed but I dont know the original source of the picture.
Source










WARMONGER GAMEDAY said:


> While we had a week full of warmachine tons of news cam in. Unfotunately we made the decision to not post on other games during WarmachineWeek. Although we had tons of fun, we have a lot to tell you guys. Dark Eldar rumors have busted down the **** and they are flooding the internets! If past rumors are true then we will see Eldar not far behind. the first thing we will address is the picture that is above us. It is rumored that these guys will have a fall quarter release and all the models are completed for castings. The picture is supposedly someone hard at work on the new DE codex. I must say apperance looks as if it is so but then again someone could be really good with photoshop. It is also a good possability that we are looking at a fan cover. This apparently is a picture that has been availible for years, so we would still have a case of someone being really good with photoshop. We are also getting reports that this is all wrong and we should expect to see Grey Knights this fall. We also got some rumored details of the units fom Shadow Deth. I will leave you with his quote tell me what you think guys. Till next post Warmongers:
> 
> Quote Shadow Deth
> 
> Dicelikethunder's podcast from the other day stated that the book is done, the models need a 3 month lead (due out in Sept/Oct '10) time and claims they recieved an email from a playtester detailing some of the new rules.
> 
> Reavers being able to drag a model away with their chains from a hit and run on a failed save, and then bomb it (strength 4 small blast) on a unit it passes over with it's next 24 inch move - causing them to go to ground if they take a wound.
> 
> Talos being a walker "of sorts", recieving a -3 for glances and a -2 for pens?
> 
> A Haemonculi character upgrade dominating run down units (presumably taking control of the unit instead of destroying it), and that the book was deemed too weak and was initially sent back to have it's power upped.
> 
> Honestly, even I'm skeptical but I'm just repeating rumors some of you may not have heard. You can find their podcast and listen for yourself for the full sections.


11/08/2010
Dice Like Thunder has a new podcast out, ep 97, they decided to do a UStream cast this time. Its a very long episode with allot of random stuff and some really interesting rumours for DE, GK and WH.


Dice Like Thunder said:


> The Good : Xeno, Evil, Marine comparable BS, Marine HQ comparable WS and I. Able to shoot and assault, highly mobile, poison attacks that wound on 3+ or 2+, multiple units with Furious Charge, thought to be written by Phil Kelly, lots of fast vehicles that puts BA to shame, not a monolist army (more than one spec playable), new models, plastic troops and raiders.
> The Bad : T3, Elite Army (low model count? high points cost?), Vehicle overall armour value is 10.2.
> The Ugly : Feel No Pain, Fearfactor = If it does not kill you in the first round before you have a chance to throw a dice you might have a chance to win. Initial selling point = New and Sexy models.
> DE might dominate the sales for 3-4 months, this is a huge risk for GW.


04/08/2010
While searching around I came across this site. On it they have an article with a list of what the new DE release will contain, as always take with a bit of salt but it does make sense.
Source


Cuchulain84 said:


> Following a recent article TDEK received a strange anonymous message from someone claiming to have insider knowledge about the exact contents of the first wave of the Dark Eldar revamp. Here's what they had to say...
> 
> 
> "New Codex
> 3 metal blisters
> *New Drazhar
> *New Mandrakes
> *New Decapitator Mandrake champion model
> 2 metal boxes
> *New Talos
> *Fallen (Stiking Scorpion)Phoenix Lord Arhra (Founder of the Incubi)
> 6 plastic boxes
> *New Archon / Dracon / Wych Dracite kit lots of options
> *New Plastic Warriors
> *New Plastic Wytches
> *New Grotesques plastic kit (they look more like DE Posessed (like the chaos kit) not zombie looking
> *New reaver Jetbikes
> *New Raider / Ravager Kit (can make either vehicle from this one kit)
> 
> Later planed plastic in early 2011 are New Scourges and Hellions kits
> Mid 2011 New metal Incubi and Warp Hounds box, New Plastic Asdrubael Vect kit
> 
> Shhhh don't tell anyone I leaked this out I could get fired.
> 
> Codex will also be very similar to the latest incarnations. It will have a unique character that can be upgraded for a squad.
> 
> Each DE squad has a base cost of 80pts
> Raider base cost will be 70pts and will not include a DL"
> 
> 
> 
> Now you don't get as far in the Dark City as I have by believing everything you hear. But maybe, just maybe, there might be some truth in this... Only time will tell for sure...


02/08/2010
40K Radio has their second podcast out. They talk about DE rumours but have nothing new to share. Same rumours as has been posted before, I think they pretty much quote BOLS.
40K Radio

19/07/2010
It seems we have finally gotten some info on when and what might be in the Dark Eldar release. Treat as rumours but personally Id like to believe this
Source


Scryer in the Darkness said:


> *pfft* I don't bother with such piffle.
> ...
> Right, well my eyes are now rolling with code like The Matrix, but here's the result barring any last minute additions/subtractions:
> 
> Codex
> 3 metal blisters
> 2 metal boxes
> 6 plastic boxes


Source


Harry said:


> It is a MONSTER first wave.
> 
> BRING IT ON!
> 
> The 2nd wave is well on the way too ... and a 1.5 Wave is done.


Next is a pure speculation post but I think there is some merit to it
Source


Kalishnikov-47 said:


> Okee then alot of thanks to Scryer for posting such juicy tidbits.
> 
> Ahem,
> 
> The blisters are probably:
> Archon, SC, and Haemoncului (sp?).
> 
> The 3 Metal boxes are probably:
> Incubis, Mandrakes, and maybe Scourge? Who knows.
> 
> 6 plastic kits will be:
> Warriors, Raiders/ Ravagers, Jet Bikes, Wyches, Hellions, and Talos.
> 
> 
> All of my speculation since they want you to have a legal army from the get go with the units they think you will like the most. I think these fit the bill, but that is just me.


Other model releases for Dark Eldar
Source


> TheDireAvenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when the 1.5 Wave and the 2.0 Wave will come out?
> 
> 
> 
> January and March, I am told.
Click to expand...

It seems more and more rumours are popping up now. Here is a small snippet from DakkaDakka, take with a bit of salt as usual.
Source


Brother SRM said:


> I talked to a friend of mine who's played with the playtest codex. Grain of salt, but here's what I recall:
> 
> - A very elite army. WS, BS, and I of 5 are all pretty much standard.
> - Very fragile army, with T3 and 5+ saves everywhere, but Incubi still have power armor. From this standpoint things are generally unchanged, but weak invulnerable saves are present in units
> - Combat drugs have just been boiled down to furious charge
> - 2 kinds of Wyches - one on hoverboards/bikes, one on foot
> - Poison everywhere, 4+ generally, yadda yadda
> - Talos are in and still Monstrous Creatures
> 
> Nothing he told me was especially shocking, and it all sounded similar to rumors I've read and the current codex. Nice to have more confirmation though.



12/07/2010
While searching for rumours I came across this. Its an interesting statement to say the least.
Source


Kaelarr said:


> Just to add.
> 
> The codex will not be called Dark Eldar. So as stated earlier they will not be the DE we are used to.
> 
> The new Jetbike plastics will be in the First Wave.
> 
> And the Dark lance is no longer the same as a bright lance. Its only able to be carried by a few units, scourges being one of them.


10/07/2010
The Hawk over at Librarium Online has some new rumours for us.
Source


The Hawk said:


> Hey
> 
> Time for another update on the DE. Most of these have been sideswiped from Dakka, but there are murmurs of other things in there too.
> 
> Before I go any further, I have to tell you first about this quote that I have found. Do not take my word for it, as it is from a website that expels a lot of rumors, some full of it, but others genuine, but this kind of scares me a bit. Here it is in Italics:
> 
> _*Question* Is it CODEX: Dark Eldar?
> 
> Are you in a position to elaborate?
> 
> *Answer:* Not really. But I can tell you that they have taken what were the Dark eldar and focussed more on the piratical raiders and gladitorial aspect of them rather then the dark and evil part. Also dont be surprised if there is a little "crossover" with the current eldar range... Think of it kinda like how the space wolves / blood angels etc are to the space marines. Very different with some similarities like the rhino, and boltgun. _
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> I know that this is all but confirmed, but I want to say it again, and much louder just in case some of us are not getting the message. Harlequins are IN! Cannot stress this enough. We may not be getting as much of a diverse range as the Craftworld Eldar, although we might be getting the Solitaire, as it is mentioned in the Eldar codex that they are the only ones who can play the part of Slaanesh in the dance without end.
> 
> This is pretty much all but confirmed. We will *not* be getting an Avatar. Cyberspace feels that the fluff would have to be rewritten for both CE and DE, and would not fit the prefix of the necrontyr, who it has been mentioned are reappearing in the galaxy...
> 
> I know that the rumor regarding vehicles is that nothing will be over AV 11-12, and so take this next one with a pinch of salt. The Talos is in, but with a twist. Here is some mystified stats:
> 
> Talos Walker F: 13, S: 11, B: 10 Points: Unrevealed Weapon: Heavy Splinter Cannon
> 
> Very intriguing. Looks like we will be getting a hovering Dreadnought...
> 
> Has been hinted at before, but three skimmers are yet to be announced, but nonetheless, they are coming into play a lot more. If the Talos is getting AV 13, we might be seeing a total rework of our Ravagers/Raiders. Perhaps the DE have decided to start using metal instead of paper in the construction of their transports... :
> 
> A fresh new rumor that has just popped up on Dakka. Apparently, there are whispers of a transport that employs the use of prisoners solely for the purposes of scaring the pants of the enemy. Even Fearless models might have to pass a test, albeit with more advantages. Looking forward to hearing more about that!
> 
> It is pretty much known that Kreullagh is officially out of the codex, however what may not be known is that suppossedly she has been killed, although no fluff has been released about that. Good riddance? Hell yes!
> 
> Again, please take these with all of the salt the world has to offer. The last 2 weeks has been good and bad for us. Just view it as you wish.
> 
> Good Hunting.




06/07/2010
Dice Like Thunder ep 93 is out and in it they mention that their rumours guy believes DE are 80% likely to be October Mystery Release. 
Stated: 76:40 into the show.

Worlds End Radio has released podcast no. 42. They mention some Dark Eldar rumours posted on BOLS last saturday.

The Dude over at Warseer has made a Dark Eldar summary post.
This is good news for me since it means I dont have to do one 
Source


The Dude said:


> Here is a summary of what I consider to be reliable Dark Eldar rumours. I;m not saying they are true, or that any other rumours are false, just that this is what I trust at the moment.
> 
> Feel free to discuss these and any other rumours to your hearts content, but keep it civil, don't spam, keep background discussions in the background forum, and please, if you want to complain about something, feel free, but do it once, and move on
> 
> Previous discussion can be found here.
> 
> *Release Date*
> 
> Much conjecture surrounds the release date, however the following “solid” information exists:
> 
> Harry gave us his best guess that Dark Eldar will appear in October / November 2010
> 
> At the start of April, Harry told us:
> 
> 
> 
> Harry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Eldar are coming.
> Phil Kelly has completed the book.
> The whole range is NOT done yet but the first wave IS done.
> 
> 
> 
> pricetb recently told us the following:
> 
> 
> 
> pricetb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm not a frequent take this as you will. I friend of mine is a retail salesman for GW and was invited up to the nearest Battle Bunker to meet with his rep and such. Being part of the shop we went and got the usual speil. Isn't this model great blah, blah, blah. Now here's the interesting part, we were taken to the production floor for a look see at what the are producing? Dark Eldar. Couldn't get a great look but it was definately. Feel free to make fun of me now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To which Harry replied:
> 
> 
> 
> Harry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six months out for production and global distribution .... Soooo sounds about right for November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And for the lazy and hard of hearing (reading?), Harry again stated:
> 
> 
> 
> Harry said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are set for release in the Autumn. (October/November) this year.
> I imagine Novembers White Dwarf to be back to back Dark Eldar.
> The Book is done.
> First Wave plastics and metals are all done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In May, Avian told us:
> 
> 
> 
> Avian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe November is Dark Eldar for 40K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *So all up, I think it’s safe to say we’ll see Dark Eldar in November.*
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> Harry has said here that he expects Dark Eldar to be “nasty but especially nasty for that first strike”
> 
> In mid June, Vineas reported that Yakface over at Dakka Dakka posted the following:
> 
> 
> 
> Yakface said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have, from a very reliable source, that these rumors are a bit wrong.
> 
> The actual stats are as follows:
> 
> All poisons are 4+
> Splinter Rifle 24" SX, AP5, Rapid Fire, Poisoned.
> Splinter Carbine 18" SX, AP5, Assault 3, Poisoned.
> Splinter Cannon 36" SX, AP5, Assault 4, or Heavy 6 Poisoned.
> Spllinter Pods are an underslung weapon for the Hellions, essentially similar to the carbine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> reds8n added some weight to this, saying:
> 
> 
> 
> reds8n said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm very inclined to believe these and mr. Yakface.
> There has been some scattered talk about a “Pain Chart” which bestows effects based on the number of kills the army has done, much like Epidemius’ Tally Man rule. This has not been supported by anyone reliable as yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Miniatures*
> 
> At the end of April, Rewison reported the following post from Waaagh_Gonads over at Dakka Dakka
> 
> 
> 
> Waaagh_Gonads said:
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing (some) of the warriors that were assembled from the new DE warrior sprue (I did not see the bits on the sprue) last weekend and having been given the all clear to talk about them by my source:
> 
> Best start point is to use this pic as a reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The warriors are not striding forward and hunched over like they are about to tip over- legs are laid out in a wide stance and the models are much, much better proportioned than the old ones, so no more legs that go all the way up and tiny torsos.
> Helmets and non helmeted heads included.
> Non helmeted head has a high ponytail.
> Ribs/shards of bone poke through loincloths and the ponytail.
> The helmets are pretty much identical to the above pic, but with lumps/gems over the ears/temples.
> From behind the helmets look exactly like eldar guardian ones.
> There is a gem/soulstone on the left chest armour- not the shoulder armour piece as per the above pic.
> This is where you have to use your imagination as the pic doesn't show it: On the back there is a backpack that looks like it started as an eldar backpack but does not stick out as far, has vestigal 'vanes' compared to the eldar one (so doesn't stick up above the shoulder) and most excellently down the centre of the backpack, it is recessed with scaled armour over the spine (triangular scales with points downwards)
> A high collar that flanges out
> Rifle is almost exactly the same as the pic for the base model, even down to the jagged bit that pokes up in front of the warriors abdomen in the pic. There is a variant with what looks to be crossbow arms sticking out laterally (ends up looking like a mini anchor)
> Attachable Loincloths (variable designs) One has a skull, one a hook on them.
> As per the pic, greaves over the lower legs, then knee pads and scales over the upper legs, with points upwards.
> Knife scabbard, 2 'rods' and 2 small sachels on the 'utility belt' posteriorly
> Blades of differing lengths and size on various armour parts, primarily lower legs and shoulder pads.
> Curved knife HW available.
> Attachable blades for the end of splinter rifle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Referring to the same Artwork, Harry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harry said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't look exactly like that.
> That artwork was based on a sculpt done at the start of the project.
> They have that 'look' ... but they evolved a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> Harry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Gallagher painted it ages ago based on some of Jes's first concept sculpts for the project.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Rumours Section 3
06/07/2010

I will start by listing as many known rumours I can from the different websites I visit.
WarSeer Rumours
Source


AussieSocks 02/06/2010 said:


> Tastytaste over at Bloodofkittens.com posted these up:
> Three new skimmers
> 1.Vyper/Razorback hybrid transport with many weapon options.
> 2.“Fighter” designed to take out other skimmers.
> 3.“Bomber” designed for well bombing…
> Mandrakes are in and have scout (duh)
> 
> Melta & Lance weapon confirmed str 6 12″ range.
> Talos is in, specialized in killing Walkers.
> Combat drugs are in and are “streamlined”
> Army wide ability which is a cross between Red Thirst and Epidemius tally power (revolves around casualties inflicted)
> No vehicle will have an AV higher than 11 (keeping with past editions)
> Dark Eldar are a designed as an Alpha Strike army. If you can survive the first turn you will have a good shot of beating them.
> Expect a Sept-Nov release. So put away your Nemesis Force Weapons they are not coming till Jan 2011 at the earliest.
> Anyone else have any other solid rumours?


Referencing to the rumoured weapon stats from BOLS
Sourcehttp://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=262007&page=5


Vineas 15/06/2010 said:


> From Yakface over on Dakka. As always take with salt but Yak seems to know people who know things, though he contributes very little.
> I have, from a very reliable source, that these rumors are a bit wrong.
> The actual stats are as follows:
> 
> All poisons are 4+
> Splinter Rifle 24" SX, AP5, Rapid Fire, Poisoned.
> Splinter Carbine 18" SX, AP5, Assault 3, Poisoned.
> Splinter Cannon 36" SX, AP5, Assault 4, or Heavy 6 Poisoned.
> Spllinter Pods are an underslung weapon for the Hellions, essentially similar to the carbine.
> 
> Edited to add the Strength and AP values to the post.


Source


Harry 28/06/2010 said:


> They are set for release in the Autumn. (October/November) this year.
> I imagine Novembers White Dwarf to be back to back Dark Eldar.
> The Book is done.
> First Wave plastics and metals are all done.


Bell of Lost Souls Rumours
Source


Bigred 11/05/2010 said:


> Its been a long quiet while on the Dark Eldar front, but here is a taste of rumored weapon stats that have been floating about out there:
> 
> Splinter Rifle: 12" S:2 AP:5 Rapid Fire, Poisoned (4+)
> Splinter Pod: 18" S:3 AP:5 Assault 2, Poisoned (4+)
> Splinter Cannon: 24" S:2 AP:5 Heavy 6, Poisoned (4+)
> 
> Still no solid word on schedule, but the smart money is now leaning toward a Dark Eldar unveiling at Games Day UK, with a full release in October on the heels of the Fantasy 8th boxed set.





Bigred 28/05/2010 said:


> Its been really quiet on the Dark Eldar front for a while, but slowly but surely the trickle continues:
> 
> 
> Via Eldargal in the Lounge here:
> 
> -4-5 new special characters, including upgrade SCS a la Pask.
> -New models for all existing SCs
> -Kruellagh possibly being dropped (a pity I'm all for female SCs but her model was ugly and the SC uninteresting)
> -Lelith Hesperax is included and getting a new model, interesting to see if it is as good as the old one.
> -Every model of the range is being redone, without exception.





eldargal 27/03/2010 said:


> Ok, Dark Eldar rumours taken from the rumour thread over at Warseer, usual caveats apply. Credit to original sources, mostly Harry. For the sake of brevity I've rewritten most parts, go to Warseer if you want to trawl through 35 pages to get the original context and whatnot.
> 
> 24 Feb – 27 Mar
> 
> •Dark Eldar not Necrons for late 2010 (ColonalKlink, OP, source GW employee)
> •Harry indicates complete revisit, rules to do justice to a brand new snazzy model range. Every model redone. Release probable within 12 months.
> •Harry ‘wouldn’t be surprised’ to see Gamesday announcement.
> •Possible Christmas release. (others mention October-November)
> •Harry certain they are coming this time, not certain of when.
> •GW committed best resources to DE revisit, including Jes Goodwin as head sculptor
> •GW expects DE to be popular and sell well if they do a decent job this time.
> •New range described as ‘mind-numbingly’ awesome, unclear if this is from eye witness account or wishful thinking.
> •New range to be released in waves, not all waves in production or ready for production.
> •Mix of plastic and metal models, no all plastic plans.
> •Harry confident of his accuracy re DE.
> •“I don't think GW would consider the work of their finest to be any risk at all. The studio have always been of the mindset that if they make the very best toy soldiers they can ... folks will buy them.
> 
> There has been no waffle and no delay.
> 
> When they have said anything at all they have said very clearly what is going on and why. They have said things like: 'We are doing Dark Eldar', "We have asked Jes to have a crack at them', 'The whole range needs attention', 'It is a big project and we are going to give it the time it deserves', 'We are going to give Jes the time he needs to nail them' There has been no waffle or ambiguity in any statements I have heard about this project ... in fact they have been more open and up front about the development of this project than almost any other., 'They will be released when they are done' 'This won't be for a while'.” “They will not be pushed back, nor will they be late.
> They will, much like a wizard, arrive exactly when they are supposed to.”
> •DE team given as much time as they need to get things right
> •Plastic wyches, old sculpts ‘being burnt as we speak’. Implies new aesthetic.





Bigred 08/04/2010 said:


> Latest tidbits we've heard:
> 
> -Most units in the army are fleet
> -Army emphasizes heavy offence and can cause great damage the turn it arrives on table, but is extremely fragile
> -Units have various methods of "powering up" and becoming more powerful during the game as they rack up enemy kills
> -Harlequins are in


Librarium Online Rumours
Source


The Hawk 31/05/2010 said:


> Hey
> 
> I think that it is time that we had a legitimate Dark Eldar rumors thread around here. This thread is intended for any speculation that you have heard circulating around the web, or from any redshirts/blackshirts at your GW store, or from things that you have heard. Try and avoid your own personal opinions. Nothing against this, but there are other threads for that. This is solely for speculation that is going around.
> 
> I have decided to set up this thread so that we can get some definitive answers on what is happening, and for everyone else to post not what they think about the rumors, but what they know of the rumors.
> 
> For starters, it has been said that this picture could well be our Dark Eldar Codex front cover. Interesting.
> 
> You can see picture at source, it is however a very old picture that I believe can be found in the rules book. Its been debunked as not being the codex cover picture
> 
> It seems like an old picture, as I could have sworn I have seen it around before. Who knows...
> 
> Lots of poison weapons for us, including our Splinter Cannons actually doing what our fluff says it should.
> 
> The Talos is said to be confirmed, and that instead of being treated with skimmer like rules, and move and fight like infantry, it will become a Walker in all respects.
> 
> I know that the following pic is over 2 years old now, but perhaps it can give an insight as to how the DE are going to be remodelled?
> 
> See picture at source. The picture Ive read is over 10 years old, the models were from some sculptor who wanted to work for GW.
> 
> It depcits two Haemonculus, one with what could potentially be a new close combat weapon, or just a form of an Agoniser, and the one on the right is holding aloft a spine, complete with a skull attacjhed onto it. From GW Spain, it actually just looks like it was modelled with green stuff, so we will have to wait and see.
> 
> Mandrakes are suppossed to be gaining the Scout rule, for some strange and unapparent reason, with their Secret Deployment rule said to concern more like the Lictor's appearence, and come into play through area terrain. Although, I believe it has also been said that may be removed from play and put back in reserve, and that reappear at a later stage. At least, that would be the most logical decision.
> 
> As we all know, the first melta-lance weapon should be coming into play for us. Potentially with three different firing modes, it has been hinted as the following
> 
> Range 12" S 6 AP 1 Heavy 1
> 
> Should be interesting to see what other possibilties this opens up for us.
> 
> Should be noted, but be known, that Phil Kelly has actually written the codex, and that it is rumored to be at the printers as we speak. Jes Goodwin has signed on to do the models, and he should definitely do them justice.
> 
> The Wych metal moulds have been hinted at as being destroyed and burned, and that an entirely new aesthetic is coming out for them, as plastic models.
> 
> This following is highly vague and may not be true at all, but we can hope. As the game progresses, because Capturing Prisoners does not work for us anymore, we are due for a Special Rule that bestows certain upgrades and 'powerups' with the amount of slaves that we take for our own. This is relatively similar to the Sisters of Battle 'Prayer' system of play.
> 
> The Dark Eldar are due to be released in 'waves'. It is known that the first wave has been completed, but as to what comprises this section is not known.
> 
> The Dark Eldar are being designed as an "Alpha-Strike" army. Unsure what that may mean, however on the turn that they arrive they are suppossed to be very lethal.
> 
> Harlequins are in!... Statement from Bell of Lost Souls, but we know what they have done to us in the past, even though they stand by what they have written and say that they are legit. Referring to the April Fool's Day article.
> 
> Warriors and Wyches could potentially, and are likely, to be both Troops.
> 
> Rumors are that we are due before the Grey Knights Codex is meant to be coming out. Spearhead comes out in June; Daemons are due soon, sometime before the DE, so that means we might well be looking at a November-December release. Unless, GW decide that the Inquisition are more important, which has happened before, and we could get pushed back AGAIN to late January next year.
> 
> There are indeed new vehicle options noted, in particular something along the lines of a Vyper/Razorback, however it is noted no vehicle will have an AV over 11-12. Small thing I also found that the Ravager may no longer be open-topped.
> 
> A little quote from someone who is working on the models, possibly from Jervis Johnson, or Jes Goodwin himself:
> 
> "Well your going to be happy, but not for a little while yet. But when you do see them, they will blow your socks off!"
> 
> This would suggest that the modellers and writers are giving all of the time they need to get the Dark Eldar right.
> 
> More will definitely be released soon, and you will hear it from here first.
> 
> Anymore you can think of, post here.
> 
> Good Hunting.


Source


The Hawk 31/05/2010 said:


> Hey
> 
> More from the mysterious webways that is cyberspace...
> 
> This next one actually concerns our Webway Gates. What has been mentioned is that they will not be anything like what we have now, perhaps deploye via some instellar means such as a First Turn use arcane item that has some sort of effect in game, and that models may now assault out of them on the turn they arrive.
> 
> This next one has got me s aquiver that I don't know how to express it in rumor terms, so I will just come out and say it...
> 
> *We should be getting an Avatar!*
> 
> This has been mentioned in conjunction with the Planetstrike rules for Dark Eldar, which had stated that we also worship Khaine as well, so we may be getting a reincarnation of the god in some resemblance to the Eldar one. Maybe they took the idea from Krovin-Rezh's Fandex...
> 
> This has also been led to assume a trend that GW are beginning to develop, and that is 'reverse' army releases. When the next Space Marine codex, so to are Chaos apparently. Therefore, when Daemons come out, there is the potential that Grey Knights and the Inquisition will be getting their turn too. So, if rumors are to be believed, we may seeing our psychic kin joining us pre, during and post-release.
> 
> More shall be due soon. Stay frosty, or Eldarly...
> 
> Good Hunting.


Source


The Hawk 02/06/2010 said:


> Hey
> 
> Another thing that is going a little is the fact concerning our reserves. The idea is that we keep our entire army in reserve, and have them all arrive at the same time with one reserve roll. Not sure how that would work, as if the roll fails, we would definitely be in the crapper, although it could explain the Scout rules for the Mandrakes.
> 
> The following has been directly quoted from the DakkaDakka website, detailing our Warrior models:
> 
> The warriors are not striding forward and hunched over like they are about to tip over- legs are laid out in a wide stance and the models are much, much better proportioned than the old ones, so no more legs that go all the way up and tiny torsos.
> 
> Helmets and non helmeted heads included.
> 
> Non helmeted head has a high ponytail.
> 
> Ribs/shards of bone poke through loincloths and the ponytail.
> 
> The helmets are pretty much identical to the above pic, but with lumps/gems over the ears/temples.
> 
> From behind the helmets look exactly like eldar guardian ones.
> 
> There is a gem/soulstone on the left chest armour- not the shoulder armour piece as per the above pic.
> 
> This is where you have to use your imagination as the pic doesn't show it: On the back there is a backpack that looks like it started as an eldar backpack but does not stick out as far, has vestigal 'vanes' compared to the eldar one (so doesn't stick up above the shoulder) and most excellently down the centre of the backpack, it is recessed with scaled armour over the spine (triangular scales with points downwards)
> 
> A high collar that flanges out
> 
> Rifle is almost exactly the same as the pic for the base model, even down to the jagged bit that pokes up in front of the warriors abdomen in the pic. There is a variant with what looks to be crossbow arms sticking out laterally (ends up looking like a mini anchor)
> 
> Attachable Loincloths (variable designs) One has a skull, one a hook on them.
> 
> As per the pic, greaves over the lower legs, then knee pads and scales over the upper legs, with points upwards.
> 
> Knife scabbard, 2 'rods' and 2 small sachels on the 'utility belt' posteriorly
> 
> Blades of differing lengths and size on various armour parts, primarily lower legs and shoulder pads.
> 
> Curved knife HW available.
> 
> Attachable blades for the end of splinter rifle.
> 
> The models will be about as close to the source pic as you can imagine, and finally GW does concept art proud.
> 
> Take that as you will. I know this is in the rumors and previews forum on LO, but I thought we could have it here too. The source pic in question is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Hunting.


Source


kharandhil 04/06/2010 said:


> SOme rumors not mentioned, but they come from reliable source, in fact I've heard them several times, all by trustworthy people (because most previous remors did prove to be true)
> 
> 
> Splinter cannons are rending, not poisonous weapon.
> Lots of poisonous weapons though.
> Alpha strike army, our army will become once again the fastest army of the game.
> Mandrakes have infiltrating, some rumors say scout rule.
> Reaver have 2 new rules: can drag people with their chains and can leave a blast after moving.
> New soul powers, not clear how they work or what they do, a bit like soulstorm I guess.
> new soul collector character.
> Raider look like old wave serpents, like confirmed so many times before.
> 
> Ahra should be in the new codex, some say NO'akei as well. Kruellagh should disappaear.
> 
> New warrior sprues are amazing, so many extra conversion bitz, spikes, etc...
> 
> Mandrakes have sets of weapons, and they carry some sort of orb of chaotic energy, rules aren't mentioned, though this is how people describe the new models. Naked torsos, cloth pieces underneath.
> 
> New skimmers for sure, some say even 3 completely new skimmers.
> 
> Talos should have variosu weapons options and be soem kind of a walker. SOme rumors even say he may be getting vehicle armor.
> 
> No vehicle higher armor than 11
> 
> ON FOC
> reaver might go to troops, wyches as well?
> Some sort of incubi elites.
> 
> Various new units, obviously. Nothing that solid on new units, except some new skimmers, not much mentioned on new infantry units, except maybe a new type of incubi like elite.
> 
> On release: various rumors, but all say somewhere between september to beginning of 2011, should be seeing the new codex in half a year.


Source


kadicel said:


> UGH I just wrote a massive post but it got deleted, re-writing summarized version.
> 
> I was at GW the other day and the dude there was a DE freak, he was pumped for the new models. Here is what he showed me:
> Im sceptical to this simply because the picture has been around for years. I would think they would use new art for inspiration to new minis but what do I know :crazy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red outline shows the new Hellion. Notice it isn't a Batwing anymore, and has it's own shape. It looks like....a Dark Eldar Stingray, if they were to ever have sea animals.
> 
> The blue outline shows the new Raider. You can see it's quite different. The gunshield thing for the gunner looks almost identical to Eldar Heavy Support Platform shield.
> 
> The yellow outline is supposed to be some new, scary DE unit. Scarier than Incubi?
> 
> The white outline (LOL) is also supposed to be a new unit. They look like Warriors, but geared up for CC with knives and loooots of blades on the armor. I'm hoping it's a modification of Warriors.
> 
> Enjoy!


Source


The Hawk 18/06/2010 said:


> Hey
> 
> Okay, fresh from the warp that is cyberspace. Heal your wounds with this pinch of salt. Some surprises are definitely in store if we are to believe these:
> 
> Reaver Jetbikes as Troops. By my reckoning, this would make it the first bike unit that can be taken as Troops. This means a decrease in points, but also a decreas in stats. Interesting.
> 
> An Incubi style unit as Elites. Perhaps that was what was on the picture that I had posted above. This sends me aquiver, because we could be in store for a new Retinue for our Lord...
> 
> Wyches as Troops. Honestly, it is about time. But if we are getting currently existing units as our Troops, what does that leave for the empty slots in the rest of the FOC. This definitely makes me think that we are getting SO many new units, we will become just like the Tyranids. Just all hordy, and horny...
> 
> Warp Beasts, will become Fast Attack, and potentially gain the abilty to Deep Strike. This means that they would lose the abiltity of the Beastmaster, and they may turn out exactly the Fenrisians Wolves from the Space Wolves codex.
> 
> Shadowfield is apparently dropping to 3++, however will not disappear if the save is failed. MUCH better imo, although we could be seeing a cost increase here.
> 
> It also seem that we have weapon statistics pretty much confirmed. It looks like that Poison is in, and Heavy Fire is in. No let-up:
> 
> Splinter Rifle: 12" S 3, AP 5 Rapid Fire, Poison (4+)
> *NEW WEAPON* Splinter Pod: 18" S 3, AP 5 Assault 2, Poison (4+)
> Splinter Cannon: 24" S 3, AP 4 Heavy 6, Poison (4+)
> 
> Who knows, but I am liking. Not sure about the changing of the Cannon from Assault to Heavy, but if they are given to Scourges, and they have Jet Packs or Relentless, we might be seeing some massive change happen here. Not high strength here, but that doesn't matter, as they are 4+ Poison.
> 
> I am not liking what has been said here. Apparently there is a bit of a focus on Chaos here, but only to the side effects of what has happened to the Dark Eldar. Needless to say, I hope they stray away from Chaos, and make DE fresh and new. This has led to the assumption that the Mandrakes are going to exhibit characteristicsw of being 'mildly' possessed by spirits of Slaanesh, and that our Scourges will essential be Daemons with Wings. I do not buy this for a second, but nevertheless, it is being posted here, because it is a rumor.
> 
> Anyway, more will be coming soon. Stay frosty.
> 
> Good Hunting.


Source


The Hawk 02/07/2010 said:


> Hey
> 
> Latest sniff around the web, and have seen some things of interest.
> 
> For all fo you Wych Cult fans out there, you would be delighted to here that Lelith is in, an is getting totally redone. Whatever is not being dropped is being tweaked. Hopefully we will finally see a 4+ invulnerable save in close combat like NORMAL Wyches this time.
> 
> I don't want to dampen anyone's day with this next one, but there is rumors that there is going to be a Khemri release out soon. This means to coincide with Warhammer Fantasy release, that the anticipated Tomb Kings will be set. I am so hoping that this happens AFTER our release, and that for the... (counts fingers) 23rd time we are not postponed!
> 
> Grey Knights are all but confirmed for a January release which leaves plenty of room open for us to breathe. Necrons may be due in March/April next year as well. But you know GW. The DE could be replaced with the Necrons. 99% chance of not happening, but there is still room open for us to have all of our air sucked clean from us.
> 
> And in great tradition to keep up with what the DE are all about, Grotesques are in, depsite popular belief, and there rules are suppossed to be so that even Marneus Calgar will go home crying to mommy. Hopefully we get to see a LD check and modifier that ignores Fearless and Stubborn, and actually works!
> 
> Some great new Special Characters are making appearences as well. And the existing ones are either getting entirely new models ( sucks to be those that own Vect ), or being removed utterly. If trends are to kee continuing, we should be seeing 2-3 of our existing ones kept, with maybe 4-5 new ones being added.
> 
> And thank Slaanesh, it seems that Kruellagh is being removed!
> 
> Nothing game shattering here, except if we see some high profile SCs being included. And, as of now (should've done this before) I dub THIS thread right here the OFFICIAL LO Dark Eldar Rumors Thread. So post rumors HERE, unless you want your eyes pecked out.
> 
> Good Hunting.
> 
> PS: I know I am being quite egotistical about asking, but if there is a sweet nice moderator out there who could find it in their dark abyss of a beating heart to sticky this thread, I would personally sacrfice 100 bulls in their name... if they are into that type of stuff. I know it is wrong to ask a thread that you created to be a stickied, but I feel that this would gain much more attention than what it is currently receiving, and would be far more beneficial to fellow Dark Eldar players who have waited so many damned years for these type of rumors. I will put sugar on top of this pretty please if you want me to???
> 
> Good Hunting.


Source


Jared van Kell 03/07/2010 said:


> ericismyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> Released in the winter 2010/ Spring 2011
> 
> 
> 
> October/November this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ericismyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phill Kelly writing Codex/ Jess Goodwin doing models. This is a GREATcombo!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, the reasons its taken so long is that GW wanted to ensure that the range would actually sell and attract enough attention to warrant their return. Jes Goodwin now freed from completing the Spacemarine, Chaos Spacemarine and Chaos Daemon ranges has focused his entire attention on this range. Phil Kelly personally requested this codex.
> 
> 
> 
> ericismyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harlequins and Avatars for Dark Eldar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harlequins most definately yes, Avatar no, it remains the remit of their craftworld brethren.
> 
> 
> 
> ericismyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Poison Weapons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rumour is correct on this. Splinter weapons are S2 poisoned weapons. Some of the heavier splinter weapons cause pinning as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ericismyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talos getting armor value
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Armour 13 Front. 11 Side and 10 Rear from my sources. It will be more akin to a dreadnought than a wraithlord now. It has S10 attacks and its Heavy Splinter Cannon can dish out an insane amount of firepower.
> 
> 
> 
> ericismyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> up to 3 new skimmers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a lot of secrecy regarding these. They are still being worked on last I heard.
> 
> 
> 
> ericismyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> New special characters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two unit upgrades, one similar to pask for the skimmers. I've heard whispers about one used as a prisoner transport that is damaging to the morale of the enemy within 12".
> 
> 
> 
> ericismyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> No word on anything getting dropped except Kruellagh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to fluff I've heard, Kruellagh is now dead.
> 
> On a side note the Mandrakes are extremely nasty apparently getting Infiltrate, Stealth, Move through cover and Poisoned attacks to represent their consumate skills as assassins/scouts and as to be expected they are rather nice in combat as well. They will have a unit upgrade in the form of the Decapitator who has the Instant Death USR and is a nightmare for enemy characters and squad leaders.
> 
> JvK
Click to expand...

Source


Jared van Kell 04/07/2010 said:


> Not much really. As I said in my previous post a lot of the rumours I have pieced together from several sources (some I will not mention for obvious reasons) and at this stage what I know is still subject to change. It may be that Mandrakes could still get their hidden deployment but at the time of hearing the information they were getting that combination of USRs.
> As for the Talos the information is still subject to change as GW have a tendency to let out mis-information and red-herrings and I have been given a few of those before. I am certain they are getting a November release though.
> 
> JvK


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Rumours Section 4


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Summary Section

I think this is about as complete as its can get without actually copy pasting the codex on here
incorporated some snippets from Bram Gaunt

Dark Eldar Summary:

based on The Dudes’ summary, additional information provided primarily by Frgt/10, minor (but nonetheless important) contributors: jspyd3rx, Toloran, Mr Rose, Cosmic Girl, Loceplax, Wraithseer, time2die, gorgon, Ravenous

ALBE=Autarch Lasblaster equivalent

Army-wide special rules:
Night Vision - Acute Senses USR

Strength Through Pain – Most standard Dark Eldar Infantry units will have this rule, although some of the more out there ones will not. The unit (and only the unit) gains an upgrade every time it wipes out an enemy unit (3 max). 1st Feel No Pain, 2nd Furious Charge, 3rd Fearless.

If an IC or IC's join a unit then their cumulative pain points are added together and they gain the benefit of all of them combined. Should the IC leave the unit, the pain points must be distributed as evenly as possible with any remainder being left to the owning player's discretion. If multiple enemy units are destroyed in a combat against multiple DE units, then all the pain points are randomly assigned to the victorious DE side, they don't EACH get a point for every unit destroyed by the combat's results.

Combat Drugs - Succubus (no drugs for Lelith), Wyches, Reavers, Hellions, option for Archons
Roll once. All units with the Combat Drugs rule get the same benefit. One result confers a free pain point.
Results are:
3D6 pick the highest Run moves
+1 S
+1 WS
+1 A
reroll to wound rolls in close combat
+1 free Pain Token

12" Assault and "always attacker" results are gone.

Weapons:
It should be mentioned that all ranged poisoned attacks don't work against anything with a Armour value.

Dark Lance: S8 AP 2 Heavy 1, Lance (even for Scourges)

Splinter Rifle 24" SX, AP5, Rapid Fire, Poisoned.

Shard Carbine 18" SX, AP5, Assault 3, Poisoned.

Splinter Cannon 36" SX, AP5, Assault 4, or Heavy 6 Poisoned.

Splinter Pods - 18" S X AP5 Assault 2, Poisoned

Blaster - 18” S 8 AP2 Assault 1, Lance

Disintegrator – S5 AP2 Heavy 3

Shredder - still in

Heat Lances - 18" S6 AP1 Lance, Melta

Wargear:

Webway Portal:
archons, haemonculi only
dropped in shooting phase, dropping the portal counts as shooting and the person who drops it CANNOT be in a vehicle when he drops it. It then acts like a board edge that you can bring reserves on. The WWP is indestructible and impassable once it's down...and in a change, cannot be used to bring on vehicles. Also, if you have a WWP you can always put things in reserves even if the mission doesn't allow. Outflanking and deepstriking reserves can use the portal.

Agonizer: power weapon, no poison rule, but wounds always on 4+

Djinn blade: is not a weapon, but gives 2 additional power weapon attacks, rolled separately, on doubles hits wielder instead

Plasma Grenades: wyches have acces to them, warrior can buy them

Phantasm Grenade Launcher: whole unit has offensive and defensive grenades

Soultrap: If bearer kills an enemy MC or SC in close combat and passes a Ld-test he doubles his Strength to 6. If he kills another one, he doubles his Strength to 10.

Clone Field: is a wargear item which allows the bearer to nullify D3 attacks directed at him each turn; the specific attacks are chosen by the bearer. Mutually exclusive with shadow field

Shadow Field: same as before

Huskblade: Power weapon that causes Instant Death.

Drug Dispenser: access to combat drugs

Hexfire Rifle - Sniper Rifle, wounded model takes a wounds test or is removed from play (yes this does circumvent EW). He takes the wound check against his base number of wounds, not the current ones.

Blast Pistol - 6" range Blaster, counts as CCW.

Mindphase Gauntlet: any IC or MC HIT (not neccessarily wounded) by this weapon must take BOTH a Strength and a Leadership test for EACH hit. If ANY of these tests is failed, that IC or MC may not attack this assault phase. NO power weapon,

Special Characters:
There are 8 special characters, all are HQ choices:

Asdrubal Vect
Can be taken mounted or on foot. It has been said his throne fits nicely in the spot where the sail goes on the new Raider kit. This implies no new model. Personally, I think the new kit would look a little silly without the sail.
Seizes the initiative on a 4+
has preferred enemy against all unit types and re-rolls to wound against all Eldar models (including Dark Eldar)
Armed with Obsidian Orb: S10 AP3 Assault 1 Blast Weapon that rolls against the target's Ld stat rather than their T. Any unsaved wound caused heals Vect up to his starting number of wounds.
Dais: optional, 200 albes, 13/13/13 raider, transport 10, 3 dark lances
vect and 9 other passangers MUST be deployed in the dais at the start of the game

Duke Sliscus
A corsair captain described as a nasty counterpart to Yriel.
Gives you 2 rolls on the combat drugs chart, picking the result you want.
2+ poison weapons, if he rolls a 5+ to wound, they also ignore armour. A single unit of either warriors or kabalite trueborn have their poison weapons upgraded to 3+.

Drazhar
Apparently there's a strong indication that Drazhar is actually Arhra.
7/7/4/4/3/7/4/10/2+
Armed with Demiklaives
Special Rules:
Eternal Warrior, Fleet, Night Vision, Power from Pain
- Can move to a different spot in the same combat as long as he stays in base to base contact with enemy models and in unit coherency.
- Gets instant bonus attack for ever 6 on a saving throw.
- Makes a Incubi unit he joines Fearless. He may only join Incubbi
- Has both Klavex powers.

Lelith Hesperax
9/7/3/3/3/8/4/9/6+
No poison, no drugs, but ignores armour.
3++ in CC and 4++ against shooting
Is equipped with impaler and shardnet. There are two wargear sets for the model but this is only a cosmetic option. There is no rule for another weapon loadout.
Special Rules:
Recieves a bonus attack for every point her WS is above the highest opponent's WS in base contact with her

Lady Malys
4+ invulnerable save
Completely immune to psychic powers and passes this ability onto any unit she joins. Equipped with better Djinn blade. If she rolls a double on her Dschinn Blade, the weapon loses it'S special powers.
allows the owning player to redeploy D3 units after deployment...including placing these units back into reserve

Urien Rakarth
Gives out D3 Pain Tokens at the start of the game, which must go to Wrack or Grotesque units
Regains 1 wound at the start of each DE Turn
T5
Urien’s Ichor Gauntlet wounds enemies on a 3+ and inflicts instant death.
Liquifier Gun (new name for the destructor)
Can upgrade Grotesques to S6 for 5 albes each
Wracks become Troops

The Decapitator
no IC, always starts in reserve regardless of mission, deepstrike anywhere on the table without scattering, can not assault in this round
T3, 5+ invulnerable

Baron Sathonyx
Hellion character on skyboard
lower than archons stats in almost all respects, pretty cheap however
has a special skyboard that gives him +2 str on the charge (so +3 with his hellglaive) but no power weapon
making pulling enemy IC's out of units virtually guarenteed. He also shields the unit from fire very effectively if there's decent cover around
no combat drugs either
makes hellions troops, +1 on deployment roll

HQ
Archon
WS/BS: 7 S/T/W: 3 I: 7 A: 4 Ld: 10 Save: 5+
no skyboard or jetbike
Can have a Blaster, or Blaster Pistol. And a lot of other exciting wargear and weapons - see above for a (not complete) list of wargear option.

Court of the Archon
Inquisitor style retinue for the Archon. Different (alien) members offer different bonuses.
1-2 Medusae- ranged eye laser style weapon: Flame S D6+1 AP D6 Assault 1 (the background for these are pretty cool; they're basically brains-on-stalks that possess hosts for them to leech off their emotions. Archons like to keep them around, for as they eat the medusaes brain, they relive the memories of the battles it encountered =))
1-5 Ur-Ghuls- WS5 S5 T5 W 3 I5 A3, furious charge, feel no pain
1-2 Lhameans- Dark Eldar poison masters, poisoned weapons of the Lhamean and Archon wound on 2+
1-3 Sslyths- 2 wound snake-like mercenaries armed with shardcarbine, splinter pistol and cc weapon (they have 4 arms). also have FnP

Succubus
WS/BS: 8/6 S/T/W: 3 I: 8 A: 4 Ld: 9 Save: 6+
Wargear is minimal, mainly wych weapons and other combat gear, nothing too special. comes with combat drugs as standard, option for Agonizer, no skyboard or jetbike

Haemonculus
1-3 haemonculi per slot, and 1 of them can be an Ancient.
Haemonculus: 4/4/3/4/2/4/2/8/6+
Ancient Haemonculus: 5/5/3/4/3/4or5/3/9/6+
Comes with a free Pain Token (and therefore Feel No Pain)
If there is at least one H. in the army, Wracks are Troops
no way to improve armour, no shadow field
Wargear for Ancient:
- Huskblade
- Archangel of Pain: One causes all enemies within 3d6" to make a LD test. If they fail, their WS and I is 1 for the rest of the turn.
- One is a single shot weapon that 12" Strength d6 AP d6, Assault 2d6.
- A rifle that is 36" sX ap 4, assault 1, sniper. If a model suffers a wound from this, it rolls a characteristic test against its wounds. If it fails, it is removed from play.
- Crucible of Malediction: all psykers within 3d6 take a ld test or get removed from play , one use
- Liquifier: Flame Str 4 Ap D6

Elites
Harlequins
Identical to the Codex: Eldar entry
There is no, repeat NO Solitaire and NO dedicated transport.

Mandrakes
5-10 Mandrakes
4/4/4/3/1/5/2/?/5++
single ccw, 5+ invulnerable
Whenever a unit with this rule has at least one pain token, each model has the following shooting attack: 18” S4 AP4 Assault 2, Pinning
Special Rules: Stealth, Move Through Cover, Night Vision, Fleet, Infiltrate, Power Through Pain

Incubi
5/4/3/3/1/5/2/9/3+
3-10 squad size. Incubus, Klavex
Armed with Incubus warsuit (3+ sv) and Klaives (Power Weapons with +1S), NO plasma grenades, no Tormentor anymore
Special Rules: Fleet, Night Vision and Power from Pain.
Klavex is a squad leader with WS5, A3 who can take:
Demiklaves: 2 smaller blades that either give him +2 attacks or +2S (both are Power Weapons).
Bloodstone: Flame S3 AP 3
Klavex can buy the follwoing Exarch powers:
Onslaught: If a Klavex is in the unit, wound roll of 6 by Klavex or Incubus allows for bonus attacks, these cannot produce more attacks.
Murderious Assault: Klavex points at an IC and gains Preferred Enemy against that IC, can be done every assault phase

Grotesques
4/1/5/5/3/?/3/3/6+
One Grotesque can be upgraded to a aberration. Can take a few special close combat weapons, but no power weapon.
One Grotesque can take a ranged weapon, although BS 1.
Special Rules:
free pain token, aka Feel No Pain, no fleet
If there is no IC in the unit, roll aD6. One a 1, unit is removed from play and every unit in 2D6” gets 2D6 S5 AP- hits
Option for Raider. Takes up two transport slots.

Wracks
Human-sized Homunculus constructs
two poisoned (4+) blades
S3 T4, no fleet
One wrack can be upgraded to a champion. Can take a few special close combat weapons including an agonizer.
1 in 5 wracks can take liquifier
Special Rules:
free pain token, aka Feel No Pain
Option for Raider and Venom.

Kabalite Trueborn
3-10
elite warriors, LD9 and 2A
Armed with Splinter Rifle and Kabalite Armour. Dracon upgrade. Dracon has 3 attacks.
Can swap rifle with splinter pistol and ccw for free or splinter carbine for 5 albes each. Can take plasma grenades for 1 albes each.
Special Rules: Fleet, Night Vision and Power From Pain.
Options to take 4 special weapons and 2 heavy weapons.

Hekatrix Bloodbrides
elite wyches, LD9 and 2A
Syren squad champion with A3
Every third wych can take a special wych weapon.

Troops
Kabalite Warriors
5-20
Stats are the same. Armed with Splinter Rifle and Kabalite Armour. Sybarite upgrade.
Warriors get 1 Dark Lance (25 albes) or Splinter Cannon per 10 models.
Can only take 1 shredder or blaster regardless of squad size.
no plasma grenades
Sybarite can take: grenade launcher for 20 albes, ghostplate armour (4+/6++), venom blade, a power weapon, or an agonizer
Special Rules: Fleet, Night Vision and Power From Pain.

Wyches
5-20
4/4/3/3/1/6/1/8/10/6+
Stats are around the same.
Armed with: Close combat weapon, combat drugs, plasma grenades, splinter pistol, wychsuit.
Hekatrix (squad champion, A2) still have the option for the Agoniser. Wych weapons are one per 5 models.
Special Rules: Fleet, Night Vision, Power from Pain, Combat Drugs.
Dodge (4+): Wyches have 4+ Inv save in CC
Wych weapons
- Shardnet and Impaler: Counts as 2CCW, every enemy model in base contact loses 1 attack to a min of 1
- Hydra gauntlets: Count as 2CCW and grants +D6 attacks instead of the +1 for 2 ccw
- Razorflails: Count as 2CCW, reroll to hit and wound.

Fast Attack
Reaver Jetbikes
3-10
T4, 5+ save, can Turbo-boost 36", Move through Cover
Reavers and Arena Champion
Armed with Wychsuit, splinter pistol, close combat weapon, combat drugs
Reaver Jetbike: +1T and 5+save, built in Splinter Rifle and 36" Turbo Boost
One out of 3 can replace Splinter Rifle with Heat Lance or Blaster.
Bladevanes: Draw a line from the starting point and the ending point of the movement. Select a single unengaged, non-vehicle unit under this line. Each bike does D3 S4 AP- hits. Cover Saves allowed.
One out of three Jetbikes can replace Bladevanes with:
Grav-Talon: 10 albes, as Bladevanes but does D3 S4 AP-, if target suffers 1 or more unsaved wounds it must immediately take a pinning test.
Cluster caltrops:20 albes, Additional to Bladevanes D6 S6 AP- hits
Special Rules: Night Vision, Power from Pain, Skilled Riders, Combat Drugs
There is no way to take these guys as Troops.

Hellions
5-20
Jump Troops, hit and run, Fleet, combat drugs, no plasma grenades
hellglaives give +1A and +1S
Skyboards have a 18” SX AP4 assault 2, Poison shooting attack
Champion can take a special type of skyboard which can pull an IC out of its unit when using Hit and Run. This leaves him engages in Close Combat with the IC though.
can take grenade launcher for 20 albes

Beast Masters
1-5 beastmasters per unit, ride skyboards, count as Beasts though
one beastmaster can take combat weapons like agonizers, no combat drugs
each beastmaster can only have ONE type of beast.
0-5 kymerae per beastmaster, 0-1 clawed fiend per beastmaster, 0-2 Vodwing Flock per beastmaster

Khymera - The old Warp Beast, 4/4/4/3/1/4/3/?/4++
Vodwing Flock - W5, A5, Rending
Clawed Fiend - 4 wounds and 4 attacks, the fiend also gains an attack for every wound it suffers

Scourges
3-10
4+/6++ Ghostplate armour, armed with with Shard Carbines and Jump Pack (no jetpack)
Weapon options:
2 out of 5 can take:
heat lances, dark lances, splinter cannons,
Haywire Grenade Launchers: 24” S4 AP4 Assault1, against vehicles roll an additional D6: suffers a glancing hit on 2-5 and a penetrating hit on 6

Special Rules:
Deep Strike

Heavy Support
Ravager
Fast, skimmer, open-topped, AV 11 11 10
Armed with 3 Dark Lances as standard, can upgrade to diintegrators for free
Can fire all weapons after moving 12" and after Deep Striking

Talos
5/3/7/7/3/4or5/D6/10/3+
Nightvision, Power from Pain, Monstrous Creature, Move through Cover, Fearless
twin linked splinter cannon, can be upgraded to twin-linked liquifier, twin-linked heat lance and more
can take additional ccw for 15 albes
can make attacks Instant death for 5 albes OR
can roll 2D6 for number of attacks and pick the highes for 10 albes

Cronos
Weaker but cheaper Talos.
3/3/5/7/3/4or5/2/3+
Nightvision, Power from Pain, Monstrous Creature, Move through Cover, Fearless
When the Cronos kills a model in cc, an unit in 12" gets a Pain Token. Can take ranged weapons, that also gives a Pain Token upon wounding:
Weapon 1: Flame S4 DS 3 Assault
Weapon 2: 18" S3 DS3 Assault Blast 5"

Razorwing Fighter
AV 10, 10, 10
Fast, Skimmer, Supersonic: 36” Flatout
Can fire all weapons after moving 12" and after Deep Striking
TL splinter cannon, 2 dark lances, 4 monoscythe missiles (48" S6 AP5 assault 1, large blast, one use only)
can be upgraded to:
Necrotoxin Missile: 48" 48" SX AP5 Blast 5", Poison 2+, Pinning, one use only
Soulstealing Missile: 48” S7 AP- Large Blast, reroll to wound, one use only
can take Flickerfield or Nightshield

Voidraven Bomber
AV 11, 11, 10
Fast, Skimmer,Supersonic: 36” Flatout
Can fire all weapons after moving 12" and after Deep Striking
Armed with two Voidlances: S9 AP2 Dark Lances and a Void mine: S9 AP2 Lance, 5” Blast, Bomb dropped along its flight path, scatters D6".
can take up to four missiles:
Monoscythe Missiles: 48" S6 AP5 assault 1, large blast, one use only
Implosion Missile: 48”, small blast, W-test (take the W at the start of the game) or removed from play, invulnerable and cover saves allowed, one use only (30 albes a pop)
Necrotoxin Missile: 48" SX AP5 Blast 5", Poison 2+, Pinning, one use only
Soulstealing Missile: 48” S7 AP- Large Blast, reroll to wound, one use only
can take Flickerfield or Nightshield

Transports
Raider
transport 10
Fast, skimmer, open-topped AV 10 10 10
Has upgrades for a 5+ invulnerable (not cover) save and another that gives an extra 2D6" movement.

Upgrades
3 expensive upgrades:
- Nightshield: hasnt changed
- Retrofire Jets: allows deepstrike, fire all weapons after deepstrike, you cant disembark from a DSing vehicle though
- Flickerfield: confers 5+ invulnerable save

7 cheap upgrades:
- if the raider moves over a unit it gets D3+1 hits with S4
- 2D6" extra movement
- enemy unit in 6" get -1 on thei Ld, must take a Ld if they try to assault the vehicle
- friendly units in 12" can reroll their moraletest
- raider can tankshot, if it rams it gets +D3 on its front armour
- for every 1 on a close combat to hit roll against the vehicle the unit gets a S4 hit
- splinter rifles and pistols (but no cannons) can reroll failed to hit rolls when shooting from the raider

Venom
4/10/10/10, fast, skimmer
Transport capacity 5 or 6 (codex contradicts itself), Flickerfield
Armed with Twin Linked Splinter Rifles and can upgrade to a Splinter Cannon
Despite the name, this is not a Harlequin dedicated transport. Every unit with access to the raider can also take a venom, except Groteques


----------



## SeerKarandras

Wow great summary. I am really looking forward to the Dark Eldar as a new Eldar codex is way off.

According to some GW buddies we might see pre order in October so that they can have big sales in November for the Christmas Season.

I would surmise mention of the new stuff will be in the September issue of WD.


----------



## ownzu

oodly enough i dont like dark eldar at all and even im lookin forward to this


----------



## DonFer

After reading the entire rumors I am inclined to think the DE are indeed coming. They have very detailed information on units, weapons and ships. I reckon with that level of information there is little doubt DE are coming. I hope we had this level of information on DH and WH.... :scratchhead:

Seems my next army will be DE... hehehe


----------



## hungryugolino

Damn shame if you ask me. Daemonhunters are much more interesting...


----------



## DonFer

You got that right, but it's been weeks since we don't get any "juice" about the =]I[=. I'm really starting to lose hope for a 2010 release...


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

I have been waiting a long time for this.


----------



## Bindi Baji

DonFer said:


> You got that right, but it's been weeks since we don't get any "juice" about the =]I[=. I'm really starting to lose hope for a 2010 release...


GK are january, DE are november

seeing as mad cow crazy has done shed loads (maybe even "two sheds" worth) of work on this DE thread it may be a good idea to keep the =]I[= chatter in the =]I[= thread


----------



## Masked Jackal

I'm really looking forward to this, Dark Eldar are one of the worst races right now, with models, fluff, just about everything being so dated. I hope GW can bring them up to the level their brethren in Fantasy are at, so that I can have a race I look forward to playing in 40k.


----------



## SeerKarandras

Masked Jackal said:


> I'm really looking forward to this, Dark Eldar are one of the worst races right now, with models, fluff, just about everything being so dated. I hope GW can bring them up to the level their brethren in Fantasy are at, so that I can have a race I look forward to playing in 40k.


They are a little weak on fluff and the models are a bit dull, but as an army they are very strong. I have yet to loose with them. You just have to build it right and play to their strengths.

Once the new Codex is out though I will have to change my tactics completely. This is way overdue though. It is the oldest Codex and should have been done before now.

Since half the freakin codex's are Imperial in nature they can damn well wait.

stupid Mon-keigh :spiteful:


----------



## Khargoth

SeerKarandras said:


> They are a little weak on fluff and the models are a bit dull, but as an army they are very strong. I have yet to loose with them. You just have to build it right and play to their strengths.
> 
> Once the new Codex is out though I will have to change my tactics completely. This is way overdue though. It is the oldest Codex and should have been done before now.
> 
> Since half the freakin codex's are Imperial in nature they can damn well wait.
> 
> stupid Mon-keigh :spiteful:


Agreed. There's like six DE players around the world, but they all know what they're doing. More Imperial stuff can wait, I'm excited about DE mostly because hey, new minis, and I'm always on the hunt for bitz :spiteful:


----------



## GrizBe

Just got pointed to this by a friend over on 40k Online:



> A confirmation of DE being released in autumn was posted by M'kachen's Nemesis.
> 
> 
> Quote
> Having just received the french Sci-Fi/Fantasy wargaming magazine Ravage I stumbled on this short line of text printed in italic in the GW news section:
> 
> "For Autumn, everyone should expect the new version of a sadistic, poisoning and cruel race who have been waiting for twelve years and 2 editions... The English Games Day at the end of September will be the event for an official announcement."
> 
> (Translated by me as to the best of my capacity.)
> 
> As for the validity of the source, Ravage is the only french Sci-Fi/Fantasy wargaming magazine besides White Dwarf but is nonetheless a magazine of high quality; and I know for a fact that GW holds "press conferences" to show off their new products as they had published photos of the one for Apocalypse so it's not unlikely for them to be warned in advance.
> 
> Although it is still the first time they do a "hint" such as this one.


Can't confirm it either, but it would seem stupid for a gaming magazine to post something like that without confirming it...


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Could you please post the link to where I can read it or was it a private PM? I seriously doubt that though. Would GW really release such rumours/news to another magazine than their own?


----------



## GrizBe

Just traced it back to DakkaDakka, though I snagged it from 40kOnline:

http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforu...e;jsessionid=ADE060E24D1E05C42300207A906F8BF1


----------



## your master

found this on a site called warmonger gameday http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...s+2010&um=1&hl=en&safe=active&sa=N&tbs=isch:1
this is the best i could do of the picture go to the link for a better one









While we had a week full of warmachine tons of news cam in. Unfotunately we made the decision to not post on other games during WarmachineWeek. Although we had tons of fun, we have a lot to tell you guys. Dark Eldar rumors have busted down the **** and they are flooding the internets! If past rumors are true then we will see Eldar not far behind. the first thing we will address is the picture that is above us. It is rumored that these guys will have a fall quarter release and all the models are completed for castings. The picture is supposedly someone hard at work on the new DE codex. I must say apperance looks as if it is so but then again someone could be really good with photoshop. It is also a good possability that we are looking at a fan cover. This apparently is a picture that has been availible for years, so we would still have a case of someone being really good with photoshop. We are also getting reports that this is all wrong and we should expect to see Grey Knights this fall. We also got some rumored details of the units fom Shadow Deth. I will leave you with his quote tell me what you think guys. Till next post Warmongers:

Quote Shadow Deth


Dicelikethunder's podcast from the other day stated that the book is done, the models need a 3 month lead (due out in Sept/Oct '10) time and claims they recieved an email from a playtester detailing some of the new rules.

Reavers being able to drag a model away with their chains from a hit and run on a failed save, and then bomb it (strength 4 small blast) on a unit it passes over with it's next 24 inch move - causing them to go to ground if they take a wound.

Talos being a walker "of sorts", recieving a -3 for glances and a -2 for pens?

A Haemonculi character upgrade dominating run down units (presumably taking control of the unit instead of destroying it), and that the book was deemed too weak and was initially sent back to have it's power upped.

Honestly, even I'm skeptical but I'm just repeating rumors some of you may not have heard. You can find their podcast and listen for yourself for the full sections.

all very interesting wander if its true


----------



## Bindi Baji

that really, really, really isn't the cover


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Oh? What makes you so sure? Have you seen the new codex?

Any chance of getting the source of where that picture came from? I put it in the rumours so that someone might comment on where its from. I have never seen it before so for now its rumours as far as Im concerned unless someone posts a link to some fandex with that cover picture on it.

I did managed to track down a colored version of that picture, it wouldnt be so hard to just tweek the colors to make it look like the picture posted.
Source









Here is what I managed to do with photoshop in 5min


----------



## Catpain Rich

Well at least it breaks with the trend of everyone charging to the right of the page.


----------



## your master

Bindi Baji said:


> that really, really, really isn't the cover


you sound very sure of that whats the deal with you anyway your always comentaing on these kinda threads as if you have some insider knowledge but never share anything:headbutt:


----------



## hungryugolino

Yeah, his statements (and those of any other "codex prophets" for that matter) should be taken with a few roomfuls of salt.

Sorry, but it's true.

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Stephen_Newman

To be honest I do not think that picture is the cover either. The prow on the raider for starters looks different from the "codex cover" one. It COULD be based off this picture but the pic itself is not the cover. In my opinion.

Regarding DE I would love to have a Arhra model or rules come out. Even if only for my Karandras to squish him.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Tracking down some new sources for rumours. I managed to find that picture of the codex again, another computer with the same codex picture. Some truth to it or just some random pic? You decide.


----------



## Blue Liger

From what I recall in the BRB the big 300 page rule book this picture is part of the concept art in the Dark Eldar Fluff Section, this picture has been out for quite sometime now a few years from what I recall.


----------



## Purge the Heretic

That isn't the cover because its old art. They do recycle art for the insides of books at times, but I've yet to see it for a cover.


----------



## Khorothis

From the looks of it DE can't take as many Dark Lances as they do now. I remember playing against a guy who had 14 Dark Lances in 1000 points. Thank goodness his rolls were cursed to death and I kept rolling 4+s for cover like theres no tomorrow, otherwise my three little Rhinos would have been blown away in turn 1. But still, I can't shake the feeling that the new Dark Lance will make Zoanthropes weep, though its bound to have a 20-30 point cost each.

Hell, I might just dump my CSM if these guys come out and end up lookin good and with a decent Codex.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk

your master said:


> you sound very sure of that whats the deal with you anyway your always comentaing on these kinda threads as if you have some insider knowledge but never share anything:headbutt:





hungryugolino said:


> Yeah, his statements (and those of any other "codex prophets" for that matter) should be taken with a few roomfuls of salt.
> 
> Sorry, but it's true.
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen!


In the last year, no information that Bindi has given [as far as i'm aware] has turned out to be incorrect.

So yes he seems to have an inside line and ocassionally he gives us bits of information. When he does its pretty reliable.


----------



## Orochi

I'm not looking forward to having aload of people jump on MY DE bandwagon. Fuck off with your 'buying it cus it's new' ways.

Sorry, but I'm really really not looking forward to having every player under the fucking sun tell me how to play an army I've been loyal too since they were released in 1998.


----------



## Catpain Rich

Orochi said:


> I'm not looking forward to having aload of people jump on MY DE bandwagon. Fuck off with your 'buying it cus it's new' ways.
> 
> Sorry, but I'm really really not looking forward to having every player under the fucking sun tell me how to play an army I've been loyal too since they were released in 1998.


Are you saying that you would rather not have the update?


----------



## Orochi

You know, I'm half inclined to say yes, I would rather not have the update.

I just don't understand people who 'must' buy the newest release.

But hey, if it gets GW money then maybe they can try and find more staff like Phil Kelly and bump off the fuckers that have ruined the game for the majority of people.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Chillax dude. Some people are going to get new models cause the old ones were rubbish or like me try an interesting model to improve my painting. I have used Urien Rakarth in the past.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Orochi said:


> I'm not looking forward to having aload of people jump on MY DE bandwagon. Fuck off with your 'buying it cus it's new' ways.
> 
> Sorry, but I'm really really not looking forward to having every player under the fucking sun tell me how to play an army I've been loyal too since they were released in 1998.





Orochi said:


> You know, I'm half inclined to say yes, I would rather not have the update.
> 
> I just don't understand people who 'must' buy the newest release.
> 
> But hey, if it gets GW money then maybe they can try and find more staff like Phil Kelly and bump off the fuckers that have ruined the game for the majority of people.


Imagine all the little 12YOs that are gonna jump on the bandwagon. It makes me angry.


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

that pic is from the BGB


----------



## Khorothis

Chill out people, DE don't have power armour, Land Raiders and exaggerated masculine features, so theres no way in hell that the kids will jump on it. The "bandwagon" will be full of people who have been waiting for a decent Codex and models in the past 10ish years. Ever since I played them in DoW1 I wanted to have a Dark Eldar army, but the models and the apparently gutted Codex kept me from doing so. Oh and back then I thought that CSM are a colourful and enjoyable army with a badass fluff.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Khorothis said:


> Chill out people, DE don't have power armour, Land Raiders and exaggerated masculine features, so theres no way in hell that the kids will jump on it.


I'm hoping you're right.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

Amen to that....


----------



## the.alleycat.uk

@ Madcow

That's not the cover dude, reliable sources have said so and in your latest shot is a can of drink that's unavailable in the uk.... where the design studio is.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

You dont get Mountain Dew in the UK? WTF? Im going to have to bring my own for Games Day then.


----------



## GrizBe

We don't have mountain dew here as it doesn't sell, we all think its disgusting.


On another note though... my local store manager dropped something interesting about DE's. He said they'd been told to leave all the boxed sets up as there were so many left over for them, plus, all the models would still be valid to play with.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

GrizBe said:


> we all think its disgusting.


GASP!! Blasphemy I tell ya!
Then again I dont understand how people can drink the piss in a can that is Dr Pepper.

I love MD! Coke, pepsi, sprite, 7up etc are just to bland for me, MD ftw!

Im a bit confused about what models they will be updated, usually they dont update any of the plastic kits and just turn old metal ones into plastic but this time around Ive read they are redoing the entire range.

Games Day USA is this saturday, is anyone going? Would be nice if someone could go and see what interesting stuff about DE, GK and SoB they could find there.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Uh you can buy Mountain Dew in the Uk, I got some from Tesco the other week.


----------



## Bindi Baji

GrizBe said:


> We don't have mountain dew here as it doesn't sell, we all think its disgusting.


it's hard to find but you can get it depending on the area,
the stuff we can't get is guaraná antartica, although seeing as no one outside of south america has heard of it i'm the only one who suffers


----------



## GrizBe

Well okay, SOME store have Moutain Dew here, but its only really the big supermarkets, and even then its no guarentee... My local Morrisons (3rd biggest supermarket chain in the UK after Tesco and Asda) doesn't sell it for instance.

I agree though, Doctor Pepper is horrible.


Back on topic... Its confusing me too given GW's '3 months before' rule. In my local store they still have everything for sale, including the army box. Only thing GK they have is a couple of metals like Stern and Psycannon PA's. 

As also said, the entire range is meant to be being redone, so why would my manager tell me he's been told that everything will still be viable, and they've been told to keep it on the shelves?


----------



## gen.ahab

GrizBe said:


> As also said, the entire range is meant to be being redone, so why would my manager tell me he's been told that everything will still be viable, and they've been told to keep it on the shelves?


I don't think the entire range is getting overhauled. From what I hear it is only 6 new plastics and 3-4 metal models...... although that could very well be the entire range.



MadCowCrazy said:


> Games Day USA is this saturday, is anyone going? Would be nice if someone could go and see what interesting stuff about DE, GK and SoB they could find there.


Probably will know more at games day uk.


----------



## Bindi Baji

GrizBe said:


> Back on topic... Its confusing me too given GW's '3 months before' rule.


Some points about the 3 month rule:

A: 3 months is not set in stone and never has been by GW

B: it's a rule that GW themselves didn't create

C: so it's probably not a rule as such

D: three months from now it will be november, three months from saturday it will still be november & 3 months from the following saturday as well





gen.ahab said:


> I don't think the entire range is getting overhauled.


it is the entire range, however it will be released in multiple waves

Initial release =
Codex
3 x Blisters
8 x boxes


----------



## Stephen_Newman

They practically have none in the store since everyone bought the things weeks ago (god knows why though-the models themselves are horrible) and I know the manager has no intention of replenishing this stock. The only GK related thing left is a single box of GK termies. Although they have been there for months.


----------



## tu_shan82

Yuck mountain dew... I'll take the crab juice. Lol.


----------



## Masked Jackal

Stephen_Newman said:


> They practically have none in the store since everyone bought the things weeks ago (god knows why though-the models themselves are horrible) and I know the manager has no intention of replenishing this stock. The only GK related thing left is a single box of GK termies. Although they have been there for months.


Uh, Inquisition rumors are over there. *Points to other sticky*


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I heard DE are one of those armies where the boxes get sunbleached because they stay on the shelves for so many years 

Im expecting DE to be revealed at Games Day UK but it could be done at Games Day US as well to create hype on the US market. It would make sense to reveal it at GD US and UK because its the biggest GW event of the year and they need something other than fantasy to show off. Its not like its called Fantasy Day US/UK... with a little luck there might be some GK stuff as well.

A thought just struck me about Khorne. It is said he does not care from where the blood flows so if like a billion Sororitas gathered and all had their period on the same day would that please him? Some of the anti abortion people claim the egg is a human life unborn so does that mean the above scenario would count as mass genocide?
Im sorry, I get random thoughts like these at times...:crazy:


----------



## gen.ahab

Only if it were thousands of pregersisters all having one giant miscarriage.


----------



## Khorothis

Actually its quite possible, since if you squeeze a lot of women into the same place for a relatively long time (few months), then their biological clock starts ticking at the same pace, making the idea of having a harem not as good an idea as it first appears to be. Though you can bet that on this day the Sisters are out for blood and in the rare occasion they don't find any, they'll just come up with an excuse for a nice roasting of a hive they don't like the look of.


----------



## oblivion8

that has to be the most off topic conversation turn I have yet to have seen xD


----------



## MadCowCrazy

oblivion8 said:


> that has to be the most off topic conversation turn I have yet to have seen xD


Do not question my insanity!

I saw you had Karmazovs quote in your sig, Im trying to build that freak as we speak for a Apocalypse game next week, not only am I missing his body and left small engine part but its a horrible model all together to put together.

Ok, back on topic now


----------



## Blue Liger

Just becuase models are being removed from shelves and some are staying up really has nothing to do with a release until the release has been announced and even then the only time stock is pulled is if it's a rulebook or starter kit release.

DE are still up there as they do have a chnace of selling the models as they are still decently priced unlike the Grey Knight models I remember 4 years ago GK terminators were being sold at $85 AUS dollars with the price rises GW have had in the past years it's no wonder they pulled them, it's much like the Vampire Blood Knights - noone in thier right mind would pay $150 AUS dollars for 5 horsemen when you can buy a battalion for that smae cost, the same now would almost be that of the Gk terminators if they were being sold, but that's the reason they are being pulled - No sales due to high costs of models.


----------



## fett14622

I wonder if then will add stuff like the RAVEN FIGHTER:crazy:


----------



## OIIIIIIO

I am curious to see what happens with the DE. I have played against them once or twice and even though they are 2nd Ed. they were pretty nasty. Now I must admit I knew very little about the game at that point but they made an impression. Now .... Mt. Dew is nectar of the gods .... all you motherfuckers who have blasphemed against MY drink of choice will PAY.:threaten: I have to say that I had some in Japan and I would rather drink gutter water than that shit. Rant over conversation to be steered back to DE thread.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Personal choice of drink is a class of coke with ice on a nice summers day.

On topic are any of the rumours regarding kruellaghs death true? I hope so cuz there are too many special characters in GW history at the moment.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Was speaking to the guy at my local indie store, he said new DE were expected this November... The models are superb apparently


----------



## GrizBe

I'd like our local Indie Trader, Bits to confirm that, since he should be getting his list soon...


----------



## Khorothis

By no means am I pressing F5 every minute in hopes that someone who has been to the GD posted up what happened and... well... what didn't.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Khorothis said:


> By no means am I pressing F5 every minute in hopes that someone who has been to the GD posted up what happened and... well... what didn't.


I got a text from a friend about an hour ago and they'd seen nothing new at all


----------



## bitsandkits

GrizBe said:


> I'd like our local Indie Trader, Bits to confirm that, since he should be getting his list soon...


got nothing, no changes, all dark eldar are still orderable as they were last month including the codex.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I heard a new piece of DE artwork by John Blanche was shown at games day. Dunno if that meant anything. The new zelda was announced by a single new piece of artwork.


----------



## Shandathe

I can't help but hope that Games Day can't be completely written off as 'a single piece of new artwork'...


----------



## Khorothis

GW, I'm disappoint.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Where can I see this new DE picture everyone is talking about?


----------



## bitsandkits

MadCowCrazy said:


> Where can I see this new DE picture everyone is talking about?











to be honest its the usual blanche shite, its black and white no detail and the everything on it is vaugely dark eldar but could quite easily pass as anything, same goes for the other piece which was brettonia, for me you could have chopped up both of them randomly and reassemble them into two completely mixed up pictures and it would have made much difference. 
Sorry but i think hes over rated, yes he has a "unique style" but so did Picasso, doesnt mean i want a nose on the side of my head.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I really hate his work, not because its not "good" but because it never looks anything like 40k does games wise. If I see a really cool picture in a codex and they later come out with a model that looks pretty much the same then thats awesome imo but when you look at the diarrhoea that is Blanche you can say with 100% certainty that will never become a model. Kind of sucks hes the head of the art department at GW from what Ive read.


----------



## Bindi Baji

I believe he drew it during gamesday, 
at least that's what I was just told by a redshirt whilst picking up a paintbrush


----------



## Weirdboyz

Not really a rumor, but more of an observation. 

Just picked up 'Fear the Alien' from the Black Library. Not done it yet, but so far we have two stories involving the Dark Eldar, and one involving the Harlequins. One of the DE stories is from their perspective, and is quite in-depth. 

Thought it would be worth-while mentioning. May be an attempt at stirring some pre-release interest.


----------



## turel2

I really hope DE get an update soon, the old models are amazingly average at best.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Weirdboyz said:


> Not really a rumor, but more of an observation.
> 
> Just picked up 'Fear the Alien' from the Black Library. Not done it yet, but so far we have two stories involving the Dark Eldar, and one involving the Harlequins. One of the DE stories is from their perspective, and is quite in-depth.
> 
> Thought it would be worth-while mentioning. May be an attempt at stirring some pre-release interest.


Could you go into detail a bit more?

In other books they have mentioned units and weapons current units are unable to use and then a few months later those units have been introduced and new weapons for old units. Chinork helicopter for instance that FW released.

In the Audiobook Fireborn its written that the Immolator tanked used Inferno Cannons to purge the unclean, this is the only thing in the Abook that they got wrong since the Immolator can not use the Inferno Cannon.
This might be a hint that it will be able to in the future.
If you read the fluff in the Imperial Armour books about the Hellhound and Immolator it also says there that the Immolator was an uncompleted design that was perfected into the Hellhound tank for the Imperial Guard.
This leads me to believe that the Immolator will be able to use the Inferno Cannon once the new codex comes out, hopefully with side sponsoon Inferno Cannons as well.

So could you say if anything new is written about them? Maybe some new craft or weapon or anything that they use in the book that doesnt work that way or is unavailable in the current codex (if you know the current dex that is).


----------



## Weirdboyz

Hmmmm, well, I don't want to say too much, simply because I might ruin the stories for the more literary minded readers on this forum, but let me think here:

What is old:
-The main character is an Archon
-He uses a shadowfield and agoniser combo.
-References to Haemonculi, though they don't really play any serious part
-Scourges & Wyches are mentioned, as mercenaries associated with the main Kabal.
- You get to see the standard splinter shots and dark lances.
-Incubi are in, and as threatening as ever. They are referenced at one point as appearing out of nowhere, so this could indicate Stealth USR.

What might be new:
-At one point, the M/C appears to get a ride in a Ravager. Might mean nothing, or could it allude to a small transport capacity similar to a Falcon?
-Reference to jet's bombing targets. Most races have flyers, but if one stretches this could hint at a new codex entry (i.e., Valkyrie).


Over-all, in my mind the above is fanciful wish-making. The reason I feel these stories indicates an upcoming release is simply in the way they have been written. _Mistress Baeda's Gift_ by one Brian Campbell is the one worth reading. It characterizes the Dark Eldar, something that has not really happened in recent GW history. It delves into their character, their motivations, and their similarity to (yet horrible deviance from) a sane human perspective. After reading the story, you could actually put a face on an Archon. He wasn't just some shifty faceless pirate as the DE have traditionally been characterized.

Which means you would be more inclined to start collecting an army after building it a nice little back-story.


----------



## your master

Just got September WD no DE incoming on the back page as usually happens so they can't be coming out in October as next months issue ( October ) may hint to November gutted


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I have tasked myself with writing WD reviews for this website. If I find any trace of DE in any issue trust me I will run to this netbook and write immeadiately.


----------



## bitsandkits

your master said:


> Just got September WD no DE incoming on the back page as usually happens so they can't be coming out in October as next months issue ( October ) may hint to November gutted


2nd wave high elves are released in October so it would be unlikey, still not convinced they will be out this year.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Stephen_Newman said:


> I have tasked myself with writing WD reviews for this website. If I find any trace of DE in any issue trust me I will run to this netbook and write immeadiately.


Just dont reveal the battle reports


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Brutal ... no mercy at all.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I just received my WD today, since I dont care for Fantasy I never managed to figure out who won by just looking at the pictures, kinda suck you actually have to read the text to find out stuff like that


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Just look at the standards labelled fortitude. whoever has highest is winning.


----------



## Crux terminus

Khorothis said:


> By no means am I pressing F5 every minute in hopes that someone who has been to the GD posted up what happened and... well... what didn't.


its not GD in the uk till september 26th???


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Crux terminus said:


> its not GD in the uk till september 26th???


Games Day USA was just a week ago and people were hoping for some news then but nothing new was revealed


----------



## gen.ahab

And GW isn't a US company, it would make more sense for them to reveal it at the UK games day because that is where they are based. That and more European gamers might be there.


----------



## Crux terminus

we can only hope guys...


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Posted up the new release rumours from Harry. If its true I think its atleast 1 wasted kit with the Raider but I guess they want those solar sails up and running. 
YYYYAARRGGGHHH!!! Me Pirate Friends!


----------



## Bindi Baji

MadCowCrazy said:


> YYYYAARRGGGHHH!!! Me Pirate Friends!


whoah there, it be 19 days until ye shall talk like a pirate


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock

:shok:

19 days??????????


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Till games day UK. There we shall finally know whether the dark eldar are to be released anytime soon or not. However if anybody from GW looked at these forums they would certainly have at least started updating them. Support for DE and necrons have been sooooo much more than interest in blood angels. Take note!


----------



## MadCowCrazy

To bad its in 26 days then and not 19?

Unless you are talking about my birthday which is on the 19th


----------



## Bindi Baji

oh dear, :headbutt:
it be 19 days until ye shall speaketh like a pirate,
for in 19 days it will be international speak like a pirate day,
nothing more, nothing less


----------



## bitsandkits

Bindi Baji said:


> oh dear, :headbutt:
> it be 19 days until ye shall speaketh like a pirate,
> for in 19 days it will be international speak like a pirate day,
> nothing more, nothing less


How'd you like to scrape the barnacles off of me rudder?


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Bindi Baji said:


> oh dear, :headbutt:
> it be 19 days until ye shall speaketh like a pirate,
> for in 19 days it will be international speak like a pirate day,
> nothing more, nothing less


Wtf? Its actually true?! http://www.talklikeapirate.com/
I like Ninjas and not pirates, since when did my birthday become talk like a pirate day? wtf?!

On a more on topic note, anyone whos going to get a DE army going to paint them like pirates? 




bitsandkits said:


> How'd you like to scrape the barnacles off of me rudder?


That sounds soooo wrong in so many ways....


----------



## Vaz

No. I'm not.


----------



## Katie Drake

Vaz said:


> No. I'm not.


Me neither. On the off-chance that I decide to collect Dark Eldar once they're released I'll be sure to avoid a pirate-like scheme at all costs.


----------



## KingOfCheese

So, the "official" rumour release date is October/November?
Dont GW announce things 3 months in advance?
Last i heard was that it was going to be released 6 months ago...

Found a rumour from BOLS (aparently a reputable source of rumours)...
_"Other rumors are that the Dark Eldar and coming up (no brainer) and space wolves would come sometime after them."_
- Dated 2007



While im keen to see a new DE book (and would even consider playing them), i think i have lost all credibility to "official rumours" on the interwebz.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

From what I understand GW has been really secretive about the DE, some claim they have been done for a very long time but GW has been reluctant to release them for some reason.

I would not be surprised if they unveil them at GD UK on the 26th this month, I will be there with my camera taking lots and lots of pictures.

The 3month before release thing is not really set in stone, but they could reveal the DE in the next newsletter if they wanted to. My bet though is on GD UK and a big article in the next newsletter after the event.


----------



## GrizBe

I'd go for that theory too since if they were going for the '3 months before' it should have been done by now, or some time this month. Given that Games Day is some time this month, chances are they will be revealed there if the release date rumours are true.


----------



## Bindi Baji

I wouldn't expect more then a poster with the release date revealed - ie nids last year, 
and I don't expect anything to be revealed before gamesday at all


----------



## GrizBe

I'm not, I'm expecting it to be dead apaprt from Fantasy stuff for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## mcmuffin

monday's big announcement, anyone think it could be dark eldar? see the what's new today section of gw's website


----------



## Bindi Baji

mcmuffin said:


> monday's big announcement, anyone think it could be dark eldar? see the what's new today section of gw's website


bearing in mind that the comment is knee deep in island of blood stuff I would expect it to be fantasy related


----------



## GrizBe

"Comming soon to a fantasy battlefield near you soon... Ground Warriors! Technomagical multicolour giant golems of destruction! Ground Warriors!! TM"

No relation to Space Marines despite shocking similarites and colour schemes or characters like Carneus Malgar.


----------



## mcmuffin

it was just a hopeful thought


----------



## zas240

no harm in a hopeful thought


----------



## MadCowCrazy

zas240 said:


> no harm in a hopeful thought


Oh you couldn't be further from the truth!

Lets say Psyker A is in love with Girl A, but she is in love with Psyker B because he scored 3 points more than Psyker A at Psyker High School.

Psyker A has a hopeful thought that Psyker Bs head would explode... Lo and behold, it DOES!

Now Girl A and Psyker A are a couple and making more Psyker babies, Psyker B is dead but there is "no harm in a hopeful thought" you claim 

I just had to write something because you just walked straight into that one


----------



## zas240

alright re-phrase. no harm in that particular hopeful thought


----------



## GrizBe

A little hint from the pieman Harry, in reguards to speculation that the 'big announcement' was DE related :



Harry said:


> Originally Posted by Haunter!
> The Dark Eldar don't announce their arrival until half your allies are dead and you're in shackles.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> Absolutely right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats pretty much the way they will play too
Click to expand...


Seems DE are geared up to be a first strike raider army.


----------



## normtheunsavoury

Nice to see some others backing up what I said about a year ago, Harlequins are looking likely to appear in the new Dex. 
Definately looking forward to this now!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

normtheunsavoury said:


> Nice to see some others backing up what I said about a year ago, Harlequins are looking likely to appear in the new Dex.
> Definately looking forward to this now!


Fingers crossed that the Solitaire makes an appearance.


----------



## normtheunsavoury

It's the only explanation I can think of, the new Harlequins have been out for ages now and other than a few mentions in books the Solitaire is still missing as a unit. 
The Solitaire is so central to the Harlequin mythology that I can't see GW just ignoring it. If it was going to be a part of the Eldar Dex it would be here by now, so the only place it can really appear now is the DE Dex.
Well, here's to hoping anyway!


----------



## bitsandkits

*I just got my updated order list and Dark eldar have all but gone from it only the battle force ,incubi and talos remain on the list everything else is gone including the codex.
So the clock has started ticking they are on the way, but bear in mind this happened with the Sisters and Deamon hunters months ago*


----------



## normtheunsavoury

Permission to scream like a 13 year old girl at a Justin Bieber concert!

On second thougts, maybe not....


----------



## bitsandkits

normtheunsavoury said:


> Permission to scream like a 13 year old girl at a Justin Bieber concert!
> 
> On second thougts, maybe not....


permission granted


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

*NERDGASM*

Eyes without life, maggot-ridden corpses, mountains of skulls. These are some of my favourite things.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

The Dark Eldar players are sad, dont worry thought Im here to cheer you up


----------



## Kinglopey

That was pretty cool...

I'm happy now, but I still want to have a codex in my hand...


----------



## OIIIIIIO

How very disconcerting. I liked it very much.k:


----------



## fett14622

bitsandkits said:


> *I just got my updated order list and Dark eldar have all but gone from it only the battle force ,incubi and talos remain on the list everything else is gone including the codex.
> So the clock has started ticking they are on the way, but bear in mind this happened with the Sisters and Deamon hunters months ago*



YEEEEESSSSSS!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Gog

*New Dark Eldar Confirmed on GW Site*

https://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=12800005a

For those Who have been waiting


----------



## Stella Cadente

the devil just brought a coat


----------



## Daniel Harper

Waits for the 'About time' comments. But in all seriousness it is about time. Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## GrizBe

Well looks like the November rumours were true. Now to just wait for teh models to see if they're any good.


----------



## tu_shan82

Straight from the horses mouth, so to speak. I've no intention of collecting DE, but I'm very excited about this release, as it will mean more variety when it comes to facing opponents. I'm really looking froward to seeing what Jes Goodwin has done with the range, and also how the DE fluff has progressed in the 40k universe.


----------



## smfanboy

I always new this day would come, but bam gw did a good job at keeping this one secret.


----------



## Bubblematrix

Finally, now all the DE fans can shut the fx up about how lame their codex is and how much they need a new one.

Jes always does good work though and I am looking forward to seeing the restyle, I expect some spine tinglingly good models on the horizon and GD will be a good day out - shame I am not going


----------



## IanC

That is an awesome image and tagline.


----------



## Doelago

... Damn you Games Workshop... Forget the damned Xeno and bring forth the mighty Adeptus Astartes!!! ... The last two sentences were jokes, or, maybe not totally, as I want to see more Imperial stuff... They will be cool, I guess, and I might start an army... Or maybe not, as I am a loyal servant of the god Emperor (May his name be blesses!) , and I have sworn to serve him! But it really depends on what kits we will get... A Space Marine Commander style kit would be kind of cool...


----------



## Abomination

At last some fresh prey for my Space Wolves to demolish.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

I look forward to seeing more artwork


----------



## bitsandkits

Bugger ! Jes Goodwin (aka God) at games day showing off new dark eldar and i will be in hartlepool hanging a monkey


----------



## boreas

For all of those who are happy to be rid of DE whiners, remember us, =I= players!!! I'm happy a new codex is coming out, DE have been waiting long enough. 

Phil


----------



## mcmuffin

this is great news, because it means that ][ players get their codex and then it should be necrons woo! but seriously, i cant wait to see the DE stuff at games day.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

OMG! The apocalypse must be coming for GW to release a non imperium army. I admit I thought that the DE had gone the way of the squats. Nonetheless my review of WD370 will contain any detail, no matter how minute, about the DE.


----------



## Bindi Baji

I'm almost tempted,
or at least I would be if I didn't already have one unstarted army and space hulk to paint first.


----------



## bobss

I'm very pleased that the Dark Eldar players can finally have the update they have been longing for, for near enough a decade...

... Such said, more selfishly, I wanted Grey Knights (Ordo Malleus) for the release of a Stormraven kit for my Blood Angels...


----------



## Thoughtweaver

Longtime observer of the site, but I could not resist posting about this.

As a person that started a DE army back at the beginning of their existance, and having watched both Warseer and Heresy's DE threads, all I can say is that the doubters can now go back to their shadows and sulk. Those like MadCowCrazy, Harry (Warseer), The Dude (Warseer), etc. that have been saying for ~months~ that they've been coming may finally be able to post without the cries of "it's not happening until GW says so"!

I haven't been this excited about a release since the last Eldar codex, and actually this is even bigger since DE was my second army. Woohoo!

*Snoopy victory dance time.*


----------



## Shandathe

A hearty hurrah for the Dark Eldar. May their new codex be filled with many new shinies... And may my local gaming store find some way to get rid of all the old range they still have in stock, most of which has been collecting dust for two years or more.


----------



## Stella Cadente

why do people think this is gonna stop DE players bitching?, they'll just bitch about how crap it is, how there list can no longer be a viable competitive option, how unit X has been toned down and unit Y is cheaper forcing them to buy more, blah blah blah blah blah.

like how Orks and blood angels bitched and moaned and still do, when they should be happy they got anything, but they won't be, even the hardiest GW fanboi dark eldar lover is gonna whine like a bitch and claim GW ruined DE..........although they should of if they keep the fluff as crap as it is.


----------



## gen.ahab

Not many people bitch about that, at least not ones I hear about. Really you're the most vocal of that group.


----------



## Stella Cadente

gen.ahab said:


> Not many people bitch about that, at least not ones I hear about. Really you're the most vocal of that group.


I didn't bitch about orks getting a codex, or BA, just bitched about how BA are now craptastic twilight crap


----------



## gen.ahab

Well, I suppose we can agree on something.


----------



## Unforgiven302

It's like Stella has the ability to travel forwards into time with his mind... 

Face it, it's going to be the truth. :grin:

But if it means having a new army to play against, bring it on.


----------



## LukeValantine

My god whats next a Necron update, or God forbid a GK update. GW has gone mad, mad I tell you!


----------



## Necrosis

So starcraft 2 has come out, Dark Eldar & Duke Nukem are coming out soon. These are all signs that the world is coming to an end. Repent and make peace with your gods. The end of time is coming.


----------



## LukeValantine

My god the 999th post the true sign of the devil (The devil being Julius Cesar according to research on the origins of the original source of the whole 666 thing). 

If your confused Necrosis made its? 999 post in this thread.


----------



## gen.ahab

666 was Nero, not Cesar.


----------



## clever handle

Well, I'm both excited & a bit dismayed at this news. I've been sitting at the 90-95% complete painting my raider-rush army for about three months now, TRYING to get through them to begin my next army... well, I guess I can put that on full-stop now since there's no point forcing myself to finish up with the existing god-aweful sculpts on those warriors...

Of course this is going to put a damper on my new army. Who wants to spend hours converting traitor guard when I can have my legion of sexy space pirates!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Necrosis said:


> So starcraft 2 has come out, Dark Eldar & Duke Nukem are coming out soon. These are all signs that the world is coming to an end. Repent and make peace with your gods. The end of time is coming.


I bow to you, Necrosis. the End is truly nigh.

Either that, or we will all be in paradise soon


----------



## CaptainLoken

Looking forward to this may have to pick up a white dwarf to have a look how much info there is when it comes out...... or not.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

It seems DE have no pretty much been confirmed. It seems they will feature in Novembers issue of WD. Kinda late if they are to be released in November as the rumours say? Then again GW could release them late November just in time for christmas shopping...
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=12800005a


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Stephen_Newman said:


> OMG! The apocalypse must be coming for GW to release a non imperium army. I admit I thought that the DE had gone the way of the squats. Nonetheless my review of WD370 will contain any detail, no matter how minute, about the DE.


Im afraid there wont be much in next weeks WD since that picture they showed today was at the back of that issue, which means its the cover of Novembers issue.... So can we expect a late Nov release for DE? Just in time for early christmas shopping?




boreas said:


> For all of those who are happy to be rid of DE whiners, remember us, =I= players!!! I'm happy a new codex is coming out, DE have been waiting long enough.
> 
> Phil


Meh, GK will get their shinies early next year, that only leaves us Sisters of Battle players. We will still be bitchin for months if not years to come


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

MadCowCrazy said:


> Meh, GK will get their shinies early next year, that only leaves us Sisters of Battle players. We will still be bitchin for months if not years to come


unless the rumors of them putting SoB and GKs together is true


----------



## MadCowCrazy

KhainiteAssassin said:


> unless the rumors of them putting SoB and GKs together is true


I wish, I doubt it though. If they did I would be the happiest person in hell since then all 3 of my main armies would be in the same codex.


----------



## Stormbrow II

> unless the rumors of them putting SoB and GKs together is true


What rumours? 

They GK rumours are almost all saying they'll be solely GK with no SoB and minimal inclusion of Inquisition forces. Warseer, Bols and Dakka all agree that there's not going to be a joint book and have been saying so for a long time.


----------



## Creon

Looking at the light teaser we're getting. Sigh! They look...good. Not sure about the smooth sharkiness of the Raider we see. But hey. Sharks. Could be cool. Dark Eldar week on the Discovery of Darkness Channel, Terra 1!


----------



## Shandathe

Stella Cadente said:


> why do people think this is gonna stop DE players bitching?


Because whatever's in it has to be an improvement, and the few remaining DE players have gone completely numb due to GWs treatment. I'm not sure the news of a new codex will even register with them for another few days 




MadCowCrazy said:


> I wish, I doubt it though. If they did I would be the happiest person in hell since then all 3 of my main armies would be in the same codex.


That'd not be a good thing.


----------



## Shadowfane

Godammit! There goes all my money in November.....


----------



## Lord of the Night

*YES!*, ITS FINALLY HERE!. ITS BEEN SO LONG BUT THEY ARE FINALLY RETURNING!. DARK ELDAR ARMY HERE I COME!. WITH LOTS AND LOTS OF INCUBI!.


----------



## Kinglopey

They usually do that though, they give a sneak peek of what the big new release is then release it a week or two later.


----------



## Bindi Baji

MadCowCrazy said:


> Kinda late if they are to be released in November as the rumours say?


ah, magazines are released a month (or two) before the actual cover date,
this has been going on for awhile now and has progressed from magazines being in shops a few weeks before the stated month to now being a month, sometimes even two months ahead of the date they are released.

Understood? 


nope, me neither :search:


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Lol, settle down. The only thing that has been "confirmed" is dark eldar scenery


----------



## Thoughtweaver

Actually, MadCowCrazy, the scenery part is just referring to that battle board givaway contest and the blogger adding a few more pictures from said contest to today's blog.  The Dark Eldar is referring to an actual release and further details as per that back cover pic. Sometimes I wonder if it would kill the blogger to add commas or semi-colons to separate the items he sticks in the title. I've found some of the past blogs confusing until I've read the thing because of that lack of punctuation.

And having re-read your post, I'm thinking you may have been joking given that laughing emote at the end. :grin:


----------



## LukeValantine

I wonder how much about the DE will change, will we even recogniz them? After all it has been so long they are likly going to get a huge overhaul, both in fluff and rules.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Well WD runs 3 months ahead so they must have planned a Nov release.

Shame about that it seems the current incubi and talos are kept the same. Excited to have some new models.


----------



## ownzu

MadCowCrazy said:


> Meh, GK will get their shinies early next year, that only leaves us Sisters of Battle players. We will still be bitchin for months if not years to come


tbh i think sisters are gonna go the way of the squat,although i love them to bits myself


----------



## hungryugolino

Feth the pointy elves, I want my Grey Knights.

More seriously: wow. Just wow.


----------



## GrizBe

ownzu said:


> tbh i think sisters are gonna go the way of the squat,although i love them to bits myself


They're not, Harry has confirmed they're defiantely being done and were started about 6-8 months after GK's were.


----------



## KingOfCheese

I can see that people are going to start bitching about not being able to run their Dark Lance spam.
I cant see GW still allowing 4 Lance weapons in a 10-man unit for 110 points again.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Yeah. I would like the jack in the box tactic to still work. This consists of a cheap haemonculous with raider squad armed with webway portal. Turbo-boost first turn and then open portal and lo and behold 3 taloses are running rampant behind your opponent.


----------



## Warlock in Training

Stephen_Newman said:


> Yeah. I would like the jack in the box tactic to still work. This consists of a cheap haemonculous with raider squad armed with webway portal. Turbo-boost first turn and then open portal and lo and behold 3 taloses are running rampant behind your opponent.


Here, here to that.


----------



## bitsandkits

Well i hope this release is as significant as it should be, for me the entire range needed replacing and more adding to it, if im honest the only thing i would have kept were the jet bikes and they would need the riders changing and may be that nasty bitch with the huge sword lilleth hawspex or what ever her name is.


----------



## LukeValantine

Hopefully their will be at least 3 new plastic kits for the range. Otherwise the whole wow factor about releasing a new codex for the good old DE will seem just like a stop gap method by GW to shut the DE player up for another 4+ years, while they go back to writing another set of marine, eldar, CSM Codexes


----------



## Scathainn

Jesus. Dark Eldar confirmed, Grey Knights most likely on the way, possible Necron attention from Forge World...give me my squats back and I will die a happy man.

A bit off topic but someone a few posts back mentioned Duke Nukem is finally coming out again. Any proof to this statement?


----------



## Necrosis

Scathainn said:


> Jesus. Dark Eldar confirmed, Grey Knights most likely on the way, possible Necron attention from Forge World...give me my squats back and I will die a happy man.
> 
> A bit off topic but someone a few posts back mentioned Duke Nukem is finally coming out again. Any proof to this statement?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duke_Nukem_Forever#Gearbox_revival


----------



## Winterous

Stephen_Newman said:


> Shame about that it seems the current incubi and talos are kept the same. Excited to have some new models.


Saw that in the WD?


They'll probably be second wave then.


----------



## VanitusMalus

I'm so excited. My annivessary is in November so I'll have to my funds into that first, but then it's going to be a Dark Eldar Christmas in the 'ole Malus house.


----------



## Scathainn

Necrosis said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duke_Nukem_Forever#Gearbox_revival


Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-it.

But seriously, back to topic, I'm glad the DE are getting an update. Any word on special characters? This may seem strange considering how their other models just suck ass but Drazhar is one of the most badass minis ever.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM

The funny thing about this all is that I sold my Dark Eldar half a decade ago on ebay and placed all the funds into a secure deposit believing the Dark Eldar would be out a year later. Now that my deposit has matured I now have a new goal. To preorder everything!


----------



## VanitusMalus

The thing that sucks the most is I was planning on saving money before the new year, but I'm not complaining. I'm going to get the most darkiest eldariest Dark Eldar army around!


----------



## Winterous

Daniel Harper said:


> Waits for the 'About time' comments. But in all seriousness it is about time. Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Meh, i hope they dont butcher them completely.
There wasnt really anything "wrong" with the old codex.

Just needs an update of how wargear works, perhaps a couple of special characters, change some of the wording to fit 5th ed, tweak a couple of point costs, add an extra couple of units, lay the codex out in the same format as the 5th ed codices, put in a bit of fluff to keep the fluff-nuts happy, and hit the print button.

As somebody else said, it should shut the DE players up for another 10 years. :laugh:


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Meh, i hope they dont butcher them completely.
> There wasnt really anything "wrong" with the old codex.
> 
> Just needs an update of how wargear works, perhaps a couple of special characters, change some of the wording to fit 5th ed, tweak a couple of point costs, add an extra couple of units, lay the codex out in the same format as the 5th ed codices, put in a bit of fluff to keep the fluff-nuts happy, and hit the print button.
> 
> As somebody else said, it should shut the DE players up for another 10 years. :laugh:


And oh yes, the ability to have an HQ that puts out 6 Strength 7 power weapon attacks on the charge, re-rolling all missed attacks.
Oh, and a 2+ save, of course.

Punisher + Jetbike + Tormentor Helm + Drugs + Animus Vitae = awesome


----------



## Justindkates

Hooray! All 4 people in the world that play Dark Eldar rejoice!


----------



## admiraldick

well, well, well. i'm afraid i'm going to have to join in the chorus as well; "about friggin' time".



smfanboy said:


> I always new this day would come, but bam gw did a good job at keeping this one secret.


did they, or did they do a perfectly mediocre job of keeping it a secret, by fulfilling only the basic requirements of not telling us?

the truth is, that we only ever learn exactly what GW want us to learn. there are no 'leaks', there are no 'accidents', there are no 'slip ups' or mistakes'. it is all orchestrated by the company because it makes for much more exciting and gamer friendly advertising, than simply telling us in press releases what's going on in the studio. the whole idea that GW are working in total secret and don't want you to know anything about what they've got in store is simply a clever artifice on their part that we all buy into. really, they couldn't care less if you new everything for the next 6 months, it wouldn't have much effect on their business. but if they let you think that you've found something out, you'll do their marketing for them and let all you friends know. they you'll all get really excited and want to buy the product.

and if you would like some proof of this, how much leaked background text have you ever seen? if there were genuine leaks, we'd see a pretty even spread of codex content. instead we see large numbers of photos of miniatures, and occassionally some rules and very very occassionally some artwork. everything else is pretty much skipped over, despite the fact that it must all be as easily accessible as any other part.



boreas said:


> For all of those who are happy to be rid of DE whiners, remember us, =I= players!!!


like others have pointed out, i wouldn't count my chickens before they've hatched. if the book is a steaming pile that pretty much kills dead all previous armies and leaves little or no room for background, like the CSM book, then DE players are likely to kick off big time.



bobss said:


> I'm very pleased that the Dark Eldar players can finally have the update [...] more selfishly, I wanted Grey Knights (Ordo Malleus) for the release of a Stormraven kit for my Blood Angels...


personally, i'm quite happy to keep on waiting for a GK book.



Stella Cadente said:


> they'll just bitch about how crap it is, how there list can no longer be a viable competitive option


i would be staggered if they actually had the front to reduce the number of army load outs in the book. if you can't take an entire army of Wyches or Warriors, i think there may be blood in the streets.

thankfully, the most recent batch of codexes haven't gone down that route, but its still a possibility. 



Stella Cadente said:


> unit Y is cheaper forcing them to buy more, blah blah blah blah blah.


that it always quite amusing to hear.


----------



## humakt

I may actually consider getting an army of Witches if its possible within the codex (I dont care if its a god army or not). A bunch of blood crazed psychotic women has got to be a good idea for an army 

And it certainly is a bout time and I just hope its a full plastic army like the orks, so much easier for converting.


----------



## darktide

The only about time comment I have is...About time something other than Space Marines is being released! I guess that more than just genetic humans exist in 40K after all.


----------



## Katie Drake

People seem to have forgotten that the Tyranids were released in February. I know it's not exactly recent, but it _did_ happen.


----------



## Shandathe

5th Edition!
Space Marines: October 2008
Imperial Guard: May 2009
Space Wolves (More SM): October 2009
Tyranids: Jan 2010
Blood Angels (Even more SM): April 2010
Dark Eldar: November 2010 (*Announced*)

Following this pattern we should get Yet More SM after the DE... would the GK qualify or will it be DA or BT?


----------



## humakt

I would think GK qualify as a SM codex.


----------



## Winterous

Shandathe said:


> 5th Edition!
> Space Marines: October 2008
> Imperial Guard: May 2009
> Space Wolves (More SM): October 2009
> Tyranids: Jan 2010
> Blood Angels (Even more SM): April 2010
> Dark Eldar: November 2010 (*Announced*)
> 
> Following this pattern we should get Yet More SM after the DE... would the GK qualify or will it be DA or BT?


They may actually break the pattern, since Necrons are rumoured to be coming next-ish, and there are no rumours about any SM stuff except for perhaps Grey Knights; so they may do Necrons next, THEN Inquisition.


----------



## Katie Drake

Winterous said:


> They may actually break the pattern, since Necrons are rumoured to be coming next-ish, and there are no rumours about any SM stuff except for perhaps Grey Knights; so they may do Necrons next, THEN Inquisition.


Possible, but unlikely. There's a lot of buzz about the Inquisition right now which is a pretty good indicator that at least _something_ is on the horizon whereas things are pretty quiet as far as Necrons go. Time will tell, though.


----------



## Winterous

Katie Drake said:


> Possible, but unlikely. There's a lot of buzz about the Inquisition right now which is a pretty good indicator that at least _something_ is on the horizon whereas things are pretty quiet as far as Necrons go. Time will tell, though.


..Wait yeah, what the hell am I talking about?
Necrons have been dead quiet (sneaky pun!), so why would they even be nearly next?
Damnit, my brain's not working today.


----------



## randall.preston

Daniel Harper said:


> Waits for the 'About time' comments. But in all seriousness it is about time. Can't wait to hear more.


Well it's about time!!! hehehe


----------



## Loli

About time, over 4yrs of waiting for this for me, even more for the longer players. I mean it says alot when none DE players are looking forward to this dex. To long a wait, cant wait to see the Minis, should be hawt!

Think ill save up until release now so i can splurge     

OMG FINALY MORE FLUFF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orochi

Looks like I have a bandwagon to defend.


----------



## Shandathe

Seriously, the =][= rumors thread is still ten times the size of that of the DE one. I think the DE players lost hope a long time ago.


----------



## Orochi

Loli said:


> About time, over 4yrs of waiting for this for me, even more for the longer players. I mean it says alot when none DE players are looking forward to this dex. To long a wait, cant wait to see the Minis, should be hawt!
> 
> Think ill save up until release now so i can splurge
> 
> OMG FINALY MORE FLUFF!!!!!!!!!


Yeh, I'm a little worried my army that I have had for over 10 years will finally need to be changed.

I think long term DE players like myself and Blue Liger gave up hope about 7 years ago, decided that we should make the best with what we've got, made armies that next to no-one can defeat and ridden that wave for the last 6 years or so.

Now a new codex crops up, and we're a little dubious because our often slagged off, laughed at and 1 in a million armies are about to be the most popular thing going.

It's a little sad, but you do eventually see the DE as 'your own', because very few people play them. Now everyone will have a go.

Going to have to put up with children/immature wankers telling me how to play MY army.

Great.


----------



## Shandathe

There there Orochi... I promises I'll stick with the Sisters and still hate your evil xeno depradations... :grin:


----------



## Orochi

Rep for the sympathy.


----------



## GrizBe

You could get lucky and have everyone regard them as a terrible army still


----------



## Catpain Rich

Play as the kroot. They will never get an update or a separate codex :grin:


----------



## Loli

Catpain Rich said:


> Play as the kroot. They will never get an update or a separate codex :grin:


I did as one point, it was nice using the Merc List with my Council leading it all 



> I think long term DE players like myself and Blue Liger gave up hope about 7 years ago, decided that we should make the best with what we've got, made armies that next to no-one can defeat and ridden that wave for the last 6 years or so.
> 
> Now a new codex crops up, and we're a little dubious because our often slagged off, laughed at and 1 in a million armies are about to be the most popular thing going.
> 
> It's a little sad, but you do eventually see the DE as 'your own', because very few people play them. Now everyone will have a go.
> 
> Going to have to put up with children/immature wankers telling me how to play MY army.


Yeah but that happenes with every codex, but i suppose it comes down to area though, I mean my local were all hyped for both BA and 'Nids, and about 3 people switched to Nids (all of them soon gave up), 5 switched to BA and only 1 fo them has kept it up.

Personaly im hoping that yes the community as a whole will rejoice at the idea of a DE codex finaly, but it still stays within the minoirty of the players.

But my main deleight is more fluff, its about god damn time


----------



## Lord of the Night

I was planning to play Dark Eldar once I actually had enough money to buy an army but once I learned how far behind they were I figured i'd just wait for the update. Ill be sticking with them though, the Dark Eldar are my favourite race in 40k. And hopefully this will give the Dark Eldar the boost they need in attention and get them a Black Library novel series, they deserve it!.

I just hope that the new fluff doesn't overwrite all of the older fluff. Specifically Drazhar the Master of Blades, I want him as my hero so looking forward to seeing his new stats/rules.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I was about to start a new army (19th birthday next week). However since I already run craftworld eldar i doubt dark eldar will be appearing in my pockets any time soon.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Same in my store. Apart from marine players there is one eldar player (me), one dark eldar player, one nid player, one necron player and a single thousand sons player. Oddly enough we all are among the best armies there and have come under the term of the individuals. Many people try to play our armies but give up and go to their stupid marine army. Tons tried to play BA because of mephy. However I chased them off with wraithcannons. I want an Arhra model to come out. Just so I can have an epic confrontation of my Karandras and scorpions against my mates Arhra and his incubi.


----------



## Shadowfane

Orochi said:


> Looks like I have a bandwagon to defend.


Hah! Sounds about right - I've been playing DE since they first arrived (and even then I was one of the only people to actually USE them at my local GW in Manchester) and if anyone thinks that they can just jump on now that they're getting updated, they can think again! :grin:


----------



## Shandathe

I suppose there IS one bright side, in that you'll be able to get shiny new Dark Eldar models cheaply from eBay as people that jumped on the bandwagon jump off again. 

And there should be a few *true* Dark Eldar in the making among them, which'll stick around and hopefully increase sales to the point where GW won't take *another* decade to update your codex again.


----------



## Warlock in Training

I hear the Bandwagon popping up, but here in my area, theres 1 DE player, 1 Nec, 1 Nid, 2 Tau, 1 BA, 3 SWs, 4 SMs, 4 Orcs, 4 Daemons, 15+ CSM players. Bandwagoning is small here, 3-4 pick it up and maybe 1 will stay with it. The Warp is strong here in Virginia. I however first started 40k with Eldar, and even tho I have nothing but CSMs at the moment, I like to go back to Eldar... the darker twisted Eldar. I dont know if that will be Bandwagoning, but I like to think Im going back to the beggining, a darker version of it.


----------



## Loli

Well to be fair so long as your serious i cant see the problem with people jumping on said bandwagon. Its people that jump on simply because its new and thus have no real attachment and or interest in DE. Its them people that annoy long time players with any army that they love. The same thing will happen if or when the GK/Cron/Inq/WH dexs happen. 

Every new dex should genreate serious interest, its good for the game, but its the people that dont really try or switch back because its not something that they can win easily with or its not marines etc.


----------



## EmbraCraig

On the other hand, these bandwagon jumpers generate a lot of sales for GW with ever release... more sales for GW means they keep making money, which means that they can keep going and release more models.

The only way the less played armies will get new models is if the releases actually sell - whether that's to folks that will stay with them for 3 months or 15 years.


----------



## Orochi

Fuck GK players in everyway possible. GK players lost their dignity when the first ocdex was released.

GK to me will always be 1200+ for 5 models.

All this whining about not having a new codex, just fuck off. Wait 12 years then complain. No really, try it. And now that a new codexcomes out, the world and it's fucking wife collect an army that everyone bar the actual players laughed at.

Sums up humanity very well.


----------



## Necrosis

Orochi said:


> Fuck GK players in everyway possible. GK players lost their dignity when the first ocdex was released.
> 
> GK to me will always be 1200+ for 5 models.
> 
> All this whining about not having a new codex, just fuck off. Wait 12 years then complain. No really, try it. And now that a new codexcomes out, the world and it's fucking wife collect an army that everyone bar the actual players laughed at.
> 
> Sums up humanity very well.


Dark Eldar army might have been old but hell you could still easily destroy people with it. Good luck doing that with Grey Knights and Yes I play both armies.


----------



## VanitusMalus

Whoever was laughing at a DE player must have been playing against a noob, because DE even with their old codex was still a great army to take down your enemies and their new codexes being released every year. I started with DE for 3rd edition and played a few games with them in 4th. 

Who gives a schytte if people jump on the bandwagon and then off again, hey they generate sales which gives GW's investors incentive to say "Yeah keep making those". Hell I welcome the bandwagoners their impulsive buying and need for new shiny things will make sure the entire codex is available for purchase.


----------



## Winterous

Shandathe said:


> Seriously, the =][= rumors thread is still ten times the size of that of the DE one. I think the DE players lost hope a long time ago.


http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=12800005a
They've been comfirmed, doi.


----------



## Shandathe

Winterous said:


> They've been comfirmed, doi.


Yes... the thread title gave that away, if nothing else :laugh: I was pointing out the relative activity suggested that the =][= players still believe (appropriate, no?) where the DE players gave up on speculating on their still-not-updated codex.

Even this thread's largely congratulations from others instead. I think the news hasn't quite penetrated for many DE players... or they just won't believe it until they have the actual codex in hand.

Which is probably a sensible attitude after a dozen years.


----------



## Winterous

Shandathe said:


> Yes... the thread title gave that away, if nothing else :laugh: I was pointing out the relative activity suggested that the =][= players still believe (appropriate, no?) where the DE players gave up on speculating on their still-not-updated codex.
> 
> Even this thread's largely congratulations from others instead. I think the news hasn't quite penetrated for many DE players... or they just won't believe it until they have the actual codex in hand.
> 
> Which is probably a sensible attitude after a dozen years.


Oh I understand now.
That makes sense :>


----------



## Stella Cadente

maybe GW will turn roud and just claim it was all a joke, the codex will be £20 for a blank page with the single word HA written on it.


----------



## slaaneshy

Fan-f*cking-tastic!!!


----------



## Warlock in Training

Another benefit for Bandwagon jumping, the mass cheap Ebay buys. Yeah!


----------



## Creon

Or we've digested all the rumors already, and are lying in shocked comas that there is some TRUTH to the whole thing!


----------



## ROT

I hope the models aren't so cliche-evil looking. And They start to look a little chunkier. I MAY buy up some DE, so that when playing my best mate (Who plays SM and Eldar) I'd have the reverse of his :3

So i am waiting to hear of codex changes!




Stella Cadente said:


> maybe GW will turn roud and just claim it was all a joke, the codex will be £20 for a blank page with the single word HA written on it.


LOL, I would just... cry with laughter.


----------



## smitty23

I honestly think this release will be good for the game itself. Even though i dont play dark eldar i am looking forward to how it plays out. It's a breath of fresh air...untill it comes out and continues the trends for 5th ed's current meta-game..which would be dissapointing.


----------



## Bindi Baji

ROT said:


> And They start to look a little chunkier.


in all the fluff I have read, i've never come to the conclusion that dark eldar were on the tubby side


----------



## Chaosveteran

Hi! vie been away from war hammer 40k for some time now, but are there any perspective updates to CSM any time soon??? Those churner berzerker models are from 3rd edition if im not mistaken!!

Thanks!


----------



## Master_Marius

Chaosveteran said:


> Hi! vie been away from war hammer 40k for some time now, but are there any perspective updates to CSM any time soon??? Those churner berzerker models are from 3rd edition if im not mistaken!!
> 
> Thanks!


I dont think so, they were one of the last 4th edition codex.

Before is Grey Knights, Necrons, Tau, Eldars, Black Templars and Dark Angels.


----------



## bobss

ROT said:


> LOL, I would just... cry with laughter.


Frankly, I would not. I would take said ''Codex'' I had wasted a now void twenty-pounds on, and biologically force that single-sheet of (Presumably high-quality) black paper down the store Manager's throat, in a futile attempt to kill the man, and claim the Blood Debt the Hierophants at Games Workshop ''Headquaters'' had wrongly forced upon me.

Wierdly reminiscent analogies to one grisly corner, then if these are anywhere close to the quality, customability and detailing of the Dark _Elf _miniatures I will think twice before splitting Jervis Johnson's throat, and my faith in the -now- kind and caring GW would be born anew.


----------



## Chaosveteran

Master_Marius said:


> I dont think so, they were one of the last 4th edition codex.
> 
> Before is Grey Knights, Necrons, Tau, Eldars, Black Templars and Dark Angels.


So that puts Chaos Daemons as 5th ed, so no more updates for them, with CSM only in line after another couple of years? bummer


----------



## Dawnstar

I would think that CSM would get an update before Eldar to be honest


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Its my birthday now on sunday on the 19th  Ironically its Talk Like a Pirate Day and Dark Eldar are suppose to be space pirates and I get to see them the week after at Games Day


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Well thats good timing!


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Forget that! The chaos codex works fine. It is just that every chaos player whinges and whines on how the old codex was better. 

Lets also not forget that the current eldar range includes a fair few models that have been around since 2nd ed. Some of those need updating (praying for plastic wraithguard)


----------



## El Mariachi

Stephen_Newman said:


> Forget that! The chaos codex works fine. It is just that every chaos player whinges and whines on how the old codex was better.
> 
> Lets also not forget that the current eldar range includes a fair few models that have been around since 2nd ed. Some of those need updating (praying for plastic wraithguard)


It's not that the current chaos codex doesn't work, it's just as boring as hell.

Back in topic, I'm really looking forward to seeing what the new DE range looks like.


----------



## Col. Schafer

Alright! Lets get some DE out and see whats new. Fingers crossed for hoverboards staying! (futiley I know)


----------



## Katie Drake

Col. Schafer said:


> Alright! Lets get some DE out and see whats new. Fingers crossed for hoverboards staying! (futiley I know)


Helions are still around, actually.


----------



## coalheartly

hmmmmm.....Duke Nukem Forever is announced to be releasing.....Dark Eldar now confirmed...... COINCIDENCE or CONSPIRACY


----------



## Katie Drake

Wonder if hell froze over too?


----------



## Azkaellon

Katie Drake said:


> Wonder if hell froze over too?


Naw that will be when the new DE sculpts don't suck.


----------



## Captain Galus

coalheartly said:


> hmmmmm.....Duke Nukem Forever is announced to be releasing.....Dark Eldar now confirmed...... COINCIDENCE or CONSPIRACY


AND 2012 is right around the corner...wow I think it's about time to start stockpiling my anti-zombie caches and/or praying.


----------



## Masked Jackal

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Naw that will be when the new DE sculpts don't suck.


Considering how much Dark Eldar have to go off the good Dark Elves minis, there's a good chance the new Dark Eldar sculpts will be awesome.


----------



## gen.ahab

At Galus, 
Just move to the south. Ever seen what happens to a dead body in a hot and humid environment?lol


----------



## Bindi Baji

Katie Drake said:


> Wonder if hell froze over too?


well the odds on that were probably better then duke nukem forever being released, so who knows?


----------



## coalheartly

DUKE NUKEM WILL TAKE CARE OF THE ZOMBIES!11111OENONEONE....omg....
Duke Nukem....as a Space MArine Character....


----------



## Winterous

coalheartly said:


> DUKE NUKEM WILL TAKE CARE OF THE ZOMBIES!11111OENONEONE....omg....
> Duke Nukem....as a Space MArine Character....


Dude, Space Marines are CLONES of Douk.


----------



## admiraldick

were obviously running out of stuff to say about the new Dark Eldar. we could do with a little more input from anyone who's seen the book or miniatures.

if the art work in the current rule book is anything to go by (and seeing as they've used it again in the ad, i would guess it is), the DE are going to look a bit more Cylon than before. personally i was never hugely offended by the Warrior models, it was the Raiders i couldn't stand. i will be very happy if they look like the new artwork.



Stephen_Newman said:


> Forget that! The chaos codex works fine. It is just that every chaos player whinges and whines on how the old codex was better.


if your customers complain about the quality of your product, that is generally seen as being a legitimate reason for creating a newer more popular one (unless you are Apple). simply because GW has a monopoly on miniature wargames, doesn't mean they have the right to sell inferior products and then tell the customers to 'suck it up, princess'.



Stephen_Newman said:


> Lets also not forget that the current eldar range includes a fair few models that have been around since 2nd ed. Some of those need updating (praying for plastic wraithguard)


the Jet Bike and Wraithguard are the only two i can think of that simply haven't been updated since 2nd (the Warlocks have been added to and then the newer ones have been removed as the older ones proved to be more popular).

which is only one model more than the Chaos Space Marines, whose metal dreadnought is far worse than the Jetbike or Wraithguard.



Captain Galus said:


> AND 2012 is right around the corner...wow I think it's about time to start stockpiling my anti-zombie caches and/or praying.


if the ancient Mayans are to be believed and 2012 is the end of this cycle of the Earth's existence, i don't think you'll have to worry about zombies. in fact i don't think you'll have to worry about anything at all, as non of it will be hear anymore.


----------



## VanitusMalus

This thread is running out of steam. So anyone got any new information to add?


----------



## Loli

VanitusMalus said:


> This thread is running out of steam. So anyone got any new information to add?


Well to be fair other than 'OMG New Codex' at the moment theire is very little else we can say other than what models we would like changed, i suppose we could talk about how we want them to pllay but thats about it for now


----------



## MadCowCrazy

You cant honestly expect anything new until Games Day, they might release a teaser poster or something like that but I doubt they would show an actual model until monday they 27th.

On another note, here is something to laugh at while waiting 
Click me


----------



## admiraldick

no, but if anyone wants to prove how cool they are by describing some of the miniatures that will be previewed at GD, i'm sure we'd all be grateful.


----------



## mcmuffin

i am going to try and get some photos of the new minis and anything else interesting at games day, so i will post them


----------



## Styro-J

I won't even say "new codex", just models. Heck, it might even just be a book of some sort. I'm not falling for their tricks!


----------



## Turkeyspit

So an Eldar and a Dark Eldar walk into a bar......





....who cuts themselves first?


----------



## clever handle

Turkeyspit said:


> So an Eldar and a Dark Eldar walk into a bar......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....who cuts themselves first?


It's quite obvious - the Dark Eldar first cuts the eldar, then the bartender, then the poor drunk SOB sitting alone at the end of the bar, then the cougar eyeing up the frat boys playing pool in the back, then the frat boys, and finally when there's no one left to cut - he sighs & cuts himself...


----------



## MadCowCrazy

admiraldick said:


> no, but if anyone wants to prove how cool they are by describing some of the miniatures that will be previewed at GD, i'm sure we'd all be grateful.


Heck even I can do that 

The new models look really awesome, they have allot more spikey bits, new weapons that look more evilish, hooks and torture cc weapons.
They have been completely redesigned and when you see them you will get a nerdgasm!

You will just have to wait for the first pics from games day, its going to be epic 

No, I havent seen them but its the thought that counts :crazy:


----------



## mahavira

One thing I would be interested in finding out is, provided that Wyches are being redone already, whether they are still co-ed. I gather from here and there that the current Wych models are sufficiently unpopular that some people use fantasy Witch Elves instead, and as I play fantasy DE, if the minis were right for the job I'd consider reversing that.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Dakka just posted a nice summary.

Dates
Release in November (confirmed by GW). Preorder on 13th October.
First official presentation by Jes Goodwin on GD UK (26th September), models also on display at GD Germany (17th October).

First Wave Minis
Codex (written by Phil Kelly)
3 metal blisters
3 metal boxes
6 plastic boxes
1 Special item.

5 of the 6 plastic boxes are, as confirmed by Harry:
Warriors (male and female, no top knots )
Wyches (male and female, include at least one head with a blank faceplate like the Shadowseer)
Raider (including warriors hanging from its side, modelled by Aly Morrison)
Ravager/Slaughterer (! new variant)
Hellions
Strongly expected to be the 6th box is the Reaver jetbike.

Metal Boxes seem to be Mandrakes, Incubi and maybe Talos (can also be plastic or later).

Metal Blisters may be new character, Archon and Wych Lord.

There will be a 1.5 and 2nd wave next year, maybe including a battleforce, maybe not. Avian heard a long time ago that these will be January and March, but this seems unlikely now.

Most miniatures done by Jes Goodwin over the last few years, but Juan Diaz, Seb Perbett and Aly Morrison also made a few. Aly Morrison made the warriors hanging from the Raider.

Rules
Harlequins are in, Avatar not so much.
Talos will be bigger and have more variants, so probably will be a later plastic kit (<- rumour by Frgt/10 ).


----------



## Salahaldin

Umm.... is it just me, or did the announcement only talk about new _models_ for the Dark Eldar? I just have this horrible premonition that they're going to re-do the whole range, and sit on the codex for another year or so.

Some may say that that's unlikely, and that I'm being unnecessarily pessimistic. To those people I say, "You haven't been dealing with Games Workshop long, have you?"

Provided all is well, I'm glad they're updating a codex that needed the update, and not just because it was Space Marines.


----------



## IanC

My local GW store had a box full of the new White Dwarf. Just sitting there. Couldn't get any closer to them to see if there was anything other than that back page image


----------



## Bindi Baji

Salahaldin said:


> Umm.... is it just me, or did the announcement only talk about new _models_ for the Dark Eldar? I just have this horrible premonition that they're going to re-do the whole range, and sit on the codex for another year or so.


They *are* planning on re-doing the entire range,
they have already done more then will be released for the first wave,
it is planned to happen in at least 3 waves.

Initial release:

6th november

2nd wave
late summer/fall 2011

3rd wave
?



IanC said:


> My local GW store had a box full of the new White Dwarf. Just sitting there. Couldn't get any closer to them to see if there was anything other than that back page image


That is all that is in there, nothing more


----------



## bobg

if i go i'll take feck loads of pics


----------



## Stephen_Newman

My subscription should be arriving soon. Watch here for my review.


----------



## bobg

i've read the new one, just the pic i'm afraid


----------



## Winterous

MadCowCrazy said:


> Harlequins are in, Avatar not so much.


I don't understand how Harlequins could be a part of the DE really.
Are they like, evil Harlequins, or something?
I thought they hated Slaanesh, they do a dance about the last battle against him or something, why would they fight by his followers?

And of course they can't get the Avatar, not even Exodites have access to it, only the Craftworlds can summon an Avatar.


----------



## Katie Drake

Winterous said:


> I don't understand how Harlequins could be a part of the DE really.
> Are they like, evil Harlequins, or something?
> I thought they hated Slaanesh, they do a dance about the last battle against him or something, why would they fight by his followers?
> 
> And of course they can't get the Avatar, not even Exodites have access to it, only the Craftworlds can summon an Avatar.


Harlequins travel to perform for all Eldar. They're not picky about which sub-type.


----------



## Winterous

Katie Drake said:


> Harlequins travel to perform for all Eldar. They're not picky about which sub-type.


Aah ok.
I hope they don't get any fancy new gadgets that Craftworld Eldar aren't allowed to have :\


----------



## Shandathe

I suspect the DE hate Slaanesh at least as much as the normal Eldar do.


----------



## Winterous

Shandathe said:


> I suspect the DE hate Slaanesh at least as much as the normal Eldar do.


I thought they worshipped him :S


----------



## gen.ahab

No. They hate him.


----------



## Winterous

Well there you go :laugh:


----------



## Catpain Rich

They just try to appease him/her/it by being complete arseholes to anything that's not them. Basically they're the Neville Chamberlains of the 40k universe.

Not saying Chamberlain was quite as bad as the DE


----------



## Stephen_Newman

They do not try to appease slaanesh. They are just the remainder of the old eldar that are stuck in there debauchery ways.


----------



## Winterous

Stephen_Newman said:


> They do not try to appease slaanesh. They are just the remainder of the old eldar that are stuck in there debauchery ways.


Yeah that's what I thought.
They're still into S&M, they didn't repent to the more intellectual lifestyle like the Craftworld Eldar did.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Alright, let me be the first to say it. OMG these DE are so fricken over-powered. Damn the Codex creep. Dark lances all over the place and taking prisoners, and FAST. The move all over the place and you cant do anything about it. They are SO BROKEN.


----------



## slaaneshy

Talthewicked said:


> Alright, let me be the first to say it. OMG these DE are so fricken over-powered. Damn the Codex creep. Dark lances all over the place and taking prisoners, and FAST. The move all over the place and you cant do anything about it. They are SO BROKEN.


If Matt Ward writes it, you can gurantee it will be!


----------



## Catpain Rich

Stephen_Newman said:


> They do not try to appease slaanesh. They are just the remainder of the old eldar that are stuck in there debauchery ways.


I was under the impression that both were correct. They appease it through their debauchery to younger races.


----------



## Catpain Rich

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?categoryId=cat440170a&aId=2900002


----------



## Salahaldin

Bindi Baji said:


> They *are* planning on re-doing the entire range,
> they have already done more then will be released for the first wave,
> it is planned to happen in at least 3 waves.


I know that, I was saying in that post that there didn't seem to be any mention of a Codex update.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Salahaldin said:


> I know that, I was saying in that post that there didn't seem to be any mention of a Codex update.


A whole new range of minis usually goes hand in hand with a new codex. What's the point otherwise, considering the DE dex is 2 editions out of date? I don't think they'd bother their arse if there wasn't to be an update. Kinda goes without saying. Or maybe not...


----------



## bobg

they released the daemons and the new high elves


----------



## Stephen_Newman

They were second wave releases. I also think that with that many new models I doubt that there will be no codex update.

Looking good but if the DE get access to a solitaire I will be soooooo pissed!


----------



## Bindi Baji

slaaneshy said:


> If Matt Ward writes it, you can gurantee it will be!


it's just as well he isn't writing it then


----------



## Winterous

Catpain Rich said:


> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?categoryId=cat440170a&aId=2900002


I think someone may have misinterpreted what appease means.
To appease something, is to settle it down, stop its craving, sort of thing.

So well done Catpain Rich :>


----------



## deathwatch27

So if what i'm hearing is correct they are going to be a beardy alpha strike army. At least the new models should be awesome


----------



## MadCowCrazy

deathwatch27 said:


> So if what i'm hearing is correct they are going to be a beardy alpha strike army. At least the new models should be awesome


They have always been an Alpha Strike army. Their armour is paper thing, their troops dont have it much better. This is why they have so many lances etc, so they can pop your vehicles and get at the juicy meat inside. If they fail however they have pretty much lost before the game even began.

I guess you could kinda compare them to orks but allot faster, if they get to you its pretty much game over but if you can shoot them from afar they are pretty much dead.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

This could be found on GWs homepage today.
Source
Dark Eldar
1. Lifting the veil on the Dark Eldar project with Jes Goodwin and Phil Kelly.
2. 'Eavy Metal painted miniatures, artwork, concept drawings, 3UPs, plastic frames all on display.
3. Dark Eldar video presentation.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Merged the threads


----------



## Trevor Drake

Good news to hear that Games Day will have an unveiling, cant wait for the pictures to show up the day after!


----------



## Loli

Trevor Drake said:


> Good news to hear that Games Day will have an unveiling, cant wait for the pictures to show up the day after!


Agreed i really cant wait to see them, the should look sexy. If they are getting Harlies then i couldnt be happier 

Roll on November big time


----------



## Baron Spikey

It makes sense that they have access to Harlequins as well, the devotees of the Laughing God are just as likely to work alongside the DE as they are their Craftworld and Exodite cousins.


----------



## Winterous

MadCowCrazy said:


> This could be found on GWs homepage today.
> Source
> Dark Eldar
> 1. Lifting the veil on the Dark Eldar project with Jes Goodwin and Phil Kelly.
> 2. 'Eavy Metal painted miniatures, artwork, concept drawings, 3UPs, plastic frames all on display.
> 3. Dark Eldar video presentation.


:biggrin:



Baron Spikey said:


> It makes sense that they have access to Harlequins as well, the devotees of the Laughing God are just as likely to work alongside the DE as they are their Craftworld and Exodite cousins.


Yeah it's been explained, I thought the Dark Eldar worshipped Slaanesh, and so the Harlequins would hate them, but that was *INCORRECT!*


----------



## GrizBe

When it comes to Harlequins, everyone always seems to forget about Solitaire, who's the representation of slanesh in the rituals they perform... thats a good enough reason for DE to have them.


----------



## Baron Spikey

GrizBe said:


> When it comes to Harlequins, everyone always seems to forget about Solitaire, who's the representation of slanesh in the rituals they perform... thats a good enough reason for DE to have them.


How so? What is it about the Solitaire and their representation in some rituals that would appeal to the DE more than the other Eldar sects?


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Is not Solitaire totally feared or something like that? I remember hearing something about him but for the life of me I can't remember it.


----------



## Winterous

Talthewicked said:


> Is not Solitaire totally feared or something like that? I remember hearing something about him but for the life of me I can't remember it.


They're soulless, effectively a Pariah.
They play the part of Slaanesh because any other who does is driven mad by the experience.

And yes, they are feared, the Eldar believe that if you hear one speak, you are cursed.


Lexicanum is your friend :biggrin:
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Solitaire


----------



## Thoughtweaver

*Peering about cautiously.* Okay, I'm surprised this hasn't reached here yet, but Farsot over on Warseer posted this. Given I'm practically drooling, I thought I'd see if anyone over here had posted it yet. Since I can't see it in this thread, and no new ones have shown up to cover it yet, here it is:

_Posted by Farsot on Warseer on 21-09-2010, 00:36:
This just popped up.
http://i55.tinypic.com/w9wu3b.jpg_

Ummm...mods, if I've just done a ~very bad thing~, please feel free to remove it.

Oh, and my sympathies to Jes and the crew for this being dropped just before their big show...but this is just so ~good~!!!

Oh, and a link to the Warseer post:

http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=273728&page=45


----------



## Winterous

Those are... INCUBI!
AND TEHY LOOK AWEOSMSE!


----------



## Thoughtweaver

My thoughts exactly, Winterous. :biggrin:

Come on Sunday, I want better pics so I can have an even better reason to drool. :wink:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

They do look extremely good. Can't wait to see the rest of the stuff (and the new rules of course).


----------



## GrizBe

Winterous said:


> They're soulless, effectively a Pariah.
> They play the part of Slaanesh because any other who does is driven mad by the experience.
> 
> And yes, they are feared, the Eldar believe that if you hear one speak, you are cursed.
> 
> 
> Lexicanum is your friend :biggrin:
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Solitaire



Hence why Solitaire makes sense for DE  


Also.. looks like someone in France is gonna get their ass kicked for releasing that pic early as it looks like french text under the bottom image to me...


----------



## Winterous

GrizBe said:


> Also.. looks like someone in France is gonna get their ass kicked for releasing that pic early as it looks like french text under the bottom image to me...


You must have weird eyes, because that shit is HEAPS fuzzy :S


----------



## GrizBe

Squint alot... lol


----------



## Winterous

GrizBe said:


> Squint alot... lol


That only makes it worse D:


----------



## bobsy99

*da*

Guess what DA will still suck:angry::angry::

Thank you but we really don't need all of those smileys. - darkreever


----------



## Winterous

bobsy99 said:


> Guess what DA will still suck:angry::angry::


..Dark Angels?


----------



## MaidenManiac

*First blurry Incubi Pics*

These have shown up at the 1nt3rw3bz recently. 









Have at itk:


*Edit* Credit to whomever deservs it. This looks like a WD pic in (probably) spanish. Guess we will start seeing non-blurry pics real soon


----------



## Blue Liger

Hmm looks good, I like the new punisher look!


----------



## Lord of the Night

:shok:.... *Nice!, those are freaking awesome.*

I'd hoped they would look good but this is more then I had even dared hope for. They look like the monsters they are. At the very least, five of those will be in my army. And if they look like that.. what the hell will Drazhar look like? :shok:


----------



## Doelago

They look nice, and I cant wait to get to see the new range!


----------



## SonofVulkan

They look awesome, hope they're plastic.


----------



## GrizBe

This was already covered in the Dark Elder rumours thread


----------



## Winterous

That looks more like a codex page to me, like the "Hey, look at all these sweet models!" pages.



Blue Liger said:


> Hmm looks good, I like the new punisher look!


Yeah, it's like a huge cleaver / wood saw thing 



GrizBe said:


> This was already covered in the Dark Elder rumours thread


No hurt in making a thread to show people who don't follow.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

sweet mercyful Luna, epic


----------



## El Mariachi

Brilliant, I really can't wait to see the whole range


----------



## nightfish

Hmm not really liking those weapons. Look a bit too clunky for DE.

I would have prefered something like a thin two bladed sword instead of something that looks like the weapon of a Uruk-Hai bezerker.


----------



## bobss

The poses, proportions and generally theme, thus far -and frankly- look shit. I expected models similar to the Dark Elf range, with obviously Eldar aspects, not something that looks so abominable it would be better off in the Lord of the Rings aisle...


----------



## MaidenManiac

Im not going to judge the models myself until a better pic pops out, but it looks like they have potential.

I strongly suspect that this is pewter models, I think its even confirmed somewhere in the sum up post.


----------



## Trevor Drake

I dont know why you would dislike those models, they do look great in my opinion. I rather like them. I will have to purchase 2 or 3 dozen of them!


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Well I think I will wait till Sunday before I make my decision. If these are the best of the range then I will be disappointed to say the least.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

bobss said:


> The poses, proportions and generally theme, thus far -and frankly- look shit. I expected models similar to the Dark Elf range, with obviously Eldar aspects, not something that looks so abominable it would be better off in the Lord of the Rings aisle...


You my friend are free to use the old models if you dont like the new ones, if you think the old ones look like shit then thats not our fault. You can just proxy with smurf spheeez mahreenz


----------



## Kinglopey

I liked the old Incubi, the's new ones I'm not sold on with the blury pics. As mentioned the Uruk-Hai looking swords seem off... It reminds me of an Old Eldar Avatar model I saw over the weekend.


----------



## fishywinkles

If those are actually the new incubi then they look awesome (as blurry as they are). I hope some more pics pop up of the rest of the range soon.


----------



## Loli

I dont have a problem with the DE themselves, but the weapon seems abit ermmmmmm chunky? I suppose we could judge better with decent images, but they do seems rather big though ill admit.

Still this doesnt dampen my hopes of how awesome the range could be though


----------



## smitty23

its hard to say if this is from WD or not. it looks to me like the left side is from a plastic spiral notebook binder with page protectors. I dont know how WD presents its drafts but that seems odd.


----------



## Malgron

From what I can tell, I like the new look. Some masks look strange but I will decide when we see some better pics.

That "famous" dark eldar picture is just the one on pg 175 of the rulebook isn't it?


----------



## Horacus

Well, so they will be my next army.


----------



## Thoughtweaver

*Possible new DE Warrior*

*Blinking as I peer about.* Hmmm...twice in a row? Okay, this is getting a bit nuts. Anyway, here's what's been posted over in Warseer by augustmanifesto earlier today. Well, just after midnight Warseer time anyway.

Further information shows it was originally posted Prince Sliscus at 40konline originally.

Oh, and this looks so beautiful! The old figs are so going to be keeping the dust bunnies company at this rate. :shok:


----------



## Winterous

Holy Shit, That Is Magnificent!


----------



## elkhantar

Yeah, they really are soooo much better than the old warriors...


----------



## bitsandkits

Simply awesome, Jes Goodwin is a god among men.


----------



## deathwatch27

The new mini looks cool but the weapon does look like a cross between their old gun (duno the name) and the a necons gun.
I wont be getting them to busy with my Nids and marines. GW are already costing a fortune but their guna love the jan VAT increases.


----------



## tu_shan82

I had a Nerdgasm when I saw that. It looks exactly how it should, a seriously evil, sadistic looking Eldar. Pity I don't play the army, I'm a loyal servant of the Emperor (with the exception of the Red Corsairs army I want start), but I must admit I'm seriously tempted after seeing that. Hopefully a lot more DE armies will pop up in my area. Damn I am tempted though, maybe I'll just do a DE killteam, yeah that's it just a killteam, so I can own some of those fantastic DE warriors.


----------



## jigplums

deathwatch27 said:


> The new mini looks cool but the weapon does look like a cross between their old gun (duno the name) and the a necons gun.
> I wont be getting them to busy with my Nids and marines. GW are already costing a fortune but their guna love the jan VAT increases.


what a strange thing to say. you relise that VAT goes to the government and not to the company at all. so why would they love the vat increase? it puts their prices up and they dont get any of it.


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle

it will be interesting to see if the 6 plastics rumour turns out too be true as gw have never brought out more than 4 plastic kits for any release, including marines.


----------



## Stella Cadente

the look allot better, even if firing the weapon will only shoot the bayonet


----------



## Winterous

Stella Cadente said:


> the look allot better, even if firing the weapon will only shoot the bayonet


Nice observation XD


----------



## Thoughtweaver

*Further warrior details*

Okay, here's a pic of the warrior without that blade on the gun. However, I'm quoting the great Harry of the pie from Warseer here:



> Harry
> Chapter Master
> Yup. That is the model we had the description of.
> I didn't say it wasn't a Warrior. I said it was not a final version of a Warrior.
> I said it was just one of the very early test (Concept) sculpts that Jes did.
> I'm pretty sure that is a resin cast not plastic.
> That is one of the sculpts that David Gallhager based the Warrior art on.
> 
> That is NOT a final warrior ... although some elements remain very similar they evolved a good bit.
> Not least in the helmet department.
> Generally speaking they have more detail.


In other words it sounds like the final product is even ~better~ than this! My brain is melting just trying to contemplate how that is possible.:shok:


----------



## Trevor Drake

I freaking love it. I just spent money on ebay to get some of these guys, now to spend even MOAR!


----------



## Kale Hellas

im in love, just to clarify ive wanted dark eldar for 5 years so i wont be jumping on a bandwagon when they come out ill just be getting my dream army.
the incubi look great despite the giant swords, and the warriors if thats an early design than goddamn, theyre going to be beautiful


----------



## Trevor Drake

Kale Hellas said:


> im in love, just to clarify ive wanted dark eldar for 5 years so i wont be jumping on a bandwagon when they come out ill just be getting my dream army.
> the incubi look great despite the giant swords, and the warriors if thats an early design than goddamn, theyre going to be beautiful


Very broke, we will be Kale. I am just kicking myself for breaking down and springing for the current line...oh well perhaps we can use old-school warriors as Grotesques or something along those lines XD


----------



## Masked Jackal

Upon seeing that model, I screamed out with a nerdgasm, saying 'That's awesome...' several times in a row. When I saw that that was an early test model and that the newer one will have more detail...I stopped being that coherent.


----------



## IanC

Awesome. Damn me choosing IG as my second army, lol.


----------



## Loli

Im so glad my student loan came through  Ive put £250 aside for the DE when they are released, i REALLY REALLY can't wait for this release. These modesl look soooo god damn hawt. 

Really cant wiat for Gamesday pics


----------



## clever handle

I've been pushing to get finished my $200, 2000pt DE army for a couple of months now before beginning in earnest on my traitor guard... BOTH projects have been put on hold.

I have to say, I don't think I'm a fan of the incubi... obviously the picture isn't the best but I dunno... I like the insectoid feeling the current range has (of course the only reasons to buy the current DE line are the raiders (don't throw on any unnecessary bits...), the Archon (cut off his antlers...) and the incubi (use as is, they're sexy) {including Drazzar...}

and while the warrior looks nice, the big changes are the gun and the addition of the tabbard. I already had shaved down ALL 80 of my warrior's shoulder pads to make them look... normal? and hell, I'd added GS tabbards with skulls & bones from skeleton warriors as trophies anyways... of course mine don't look anywhere near as nice as that one but I dunno... I feel it still would be quite boring to paint...


----------



## effigy22

I only hope to god the blades arent as sharp as a real life blade like the ones were, got so fed up of being, stabbed, cut and thinly diced by own god damn army i chopped all the blades off! 

But im loving the pics of the new stuff! Im gutted im not going to Gamesday this year because every year over the past few have been disappointing... so the 1 year i decide "im not gonna bother" THIS HAPPENS!!!! ARGH!!!


----------



## Horacus

tu_shan82 said:


> I had a Nerdgasm when I saw that. It looks exactly how it should, a seriously evil, sadistic looking Eldar. Pity I don't play the army, I'm a loyal servant of the Emperor (with the exception of the Red Corsairs army I want start), but I must admit I'm seriously tempted after seeing that. Hopefully a lot more DE armies will pop up in my area. Damn I am tempted though, maybe I'll just do a DE killteam, yeah that's it just a killteam, so I can own some of those fantastic DE warriors.


Yes, I understand that feeling  I will have them as my next army.


----------



## Warlock in Training

Im still deciding on a second army, and its always a tie between DE and Orks. With the new models and codex coming out, I think DE are next. Those Incubi are fuk awsome. I like the giant Swords, that looks like a 2+ Str power weapon to me.


----------



## Thoughtweaver

*Initial release confirmation:*

Okay, so we already had most of the stuff figured out, but here's the full list of initial release stuff from Frgt/10 over on Warseer:



> i now have confirmation of the DE first wave:
> 
> plastic boxes:
> warriors
> wyches
> jetbikes
> hellions
> raider
> ravager
> 
> metal boxes:
> incubi
> mandrakes
> 
> blisters:
> Archon
> Lellith Hesperax
> Urien Rakarth
> 
> there is also a ltd edition release coming out, but im gonna keep that one a surprise
> (hint: it's been mentioned a few times already )


Go nuts! :laugh:

Personally, I'm thinking the special's either the much-guessed DE terrain or the warp gate marker. If the latter, I'll take two as they're small. :wink:


----------



## your master

so no talos :-( im gutted that only form the looks of it only 1 archon blister


----------



## Loli

Thoughtweaver said:


> i now have confirmation of the DE first wave:
> 
> plastic boxes:
> warriors
> wyches
> jetbikes
> hellions
> raider
> ravager
> 
> metal boxes:
> incubi
> mandrakes
> 
> blisters:
> Archon
> Lellith Hesperax
> Urien Rakarth


Im dissapointed the Incubi are aparently metal with the Archon being blister, kinda hoped (Incubi particulary) were going to be plastic, shame there is no Talos according to that :'( But saying that its only the first wave apparently so who knows, assuming thats true.

Regarding the special i really do hope its a gate marker though


----------



## Winterous

Loli said:


> Regarding the special i really do hope its a gate marker though


I hope it's just a big dick, that'd be hilarious :laugh:


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor

I really wounder why they chose the dark eldar, i would think that the necrons would be higher on their list considering how ridiculously out of date their codex is


----------



## Trevor Drake

Seriously THE? When did the current Necron Codex come out hmm? When did the last Dark Eldar Codex come out? I think you would find how wrong you are with Necrons being MORE out of date than Dark Eldar.


----------



## Katie Drake

The_Hive_Emperor said:


> I really wounder why they chose the dark eldar, i would think that the necrons would be higher on their list considering how ridiculously out of date their codex is


Dude, really? The Dark Eldar Codex has been around longer than I've been in the hobby (10 years). Codex: Necrons is only a bit over half that old if I remember right.


----------



## Loli

The_Hive_Emperor said:


> I really wounder why they chose the dark eldar, i would think that the necrons would be higher on their list considering how ridiculously out of date their codex is


Agreed with everyone thats posted below you. The DE have had their codex for something stupid like 12 years, now that is out of date, sure people have managed to scrape SOME usable maybe not competivie but useable lists from it, but its still WAAAAAAAY out of date. Necrons is 7yrs at most, since they had that when i started the hobby little over 4/5 years ago. So you are totaly wrong here.

So yeah DE should of come first, personaly before the BA had theirs but at least they are finaly getting one now.


----------



## effigy22

Current dark eldar codex was originally released 40k third edition. Although it did get an update 5 years later to include some items from the white dwarf "extras" and vehicle upgrades. I am currently very hyped about the new DE as I'm sure a lot of people are!


----------



## Shandathe

There's pictures in the mail! New GW newsletter


----------



## Winterous

HOORAY!
New Raider looks weird.


----------



## tu_shan82

They did a good job hiding these pics until they were ready to show them off. They look fantastic, almost enough to make me want to collect an army, but I've got too many unfinished projects on the go as it is. Hopefully a whole heap of DE armies will start popping up in my area though.


----------



## Doelago

Shandathe said:


>


As a player that has planed to start collecting Dark Eldar for a long time, those two minis were the last push needed for it!


----------



## Loli

Those images are jsut hot, and if im hoenst i really love the new Raider, think its sexy, and the flag is kinda cute. The reaver is brilliant and the Wych is OMG it looks awesomes hot. Now there is colour to the Incubi i love that model. Lelith and the Archon are just cool too.

Man i really cant wait for release now


----------



## your master

Those are literally the best models I have seen in 15 years of collecting I will be investing heavily in those they are brilliant


----------



## Lord of the Night

Just saw my own copy of this mail.. and nearly died. *HOLY BLOODY HELL!*, the Dark Eldar look fan-freaking-tastic!. The new Wychs *FINALLY* look cool, the Incubi look terrifying and that Archon looks like a monster, and Lelith looks very nice. GW have outdone themselves, can't wait for their release. Ill be buying them all.

Only a few more models I *MUST* see. I want to see what Grotesques, Haemonculi, and Drazhar, Master of Blades, look like. Because if these are any indication, they will look unholy cool. Oh and the Mandrakes!, please let them have the shadow-black skin that has been described so often.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Personally i think the new models look absolutely terrible.
I liked the older models better. The new Raiders in particular look terrible.

Sure, some of the models have more detail than the old ones, but they are nowhere near the standard of the newer models from other races.

People are still in shock and awe over the "new" factor, rather than the actual look of the models.
Seriously, take a minute or so to look at the models closely, and imagine an army of them.
The longer you look at them, the worse they start to look. 

Oh well, hopefully this might mean that the older models will be cheaper for me to buy if i decide to collect DE.

Epic fail GW.


----------



## GrizBe

Is it just me, or are they looking even more like chaos Eldar Pirates then before?


----------



## oblivion8

To be honest, I might buy that archon to use as a chaos sorcerer in WFB its amazing looking, and it doesnt seem to have any distinctly 40k features.



> Is it just me, or are they looking even more like chaos Eldar Pirates then before?
> Reply With Quote


are they not chaos eldar pirates? I think is safe to assume they are pirates, they are eldar, and they more or less live by the ways that brought about slaanesh, so in essence they seem very much to be chaos eldar pirates (substitute chaos for dark and bingo)


----------



## bitsandkits

KingOfCheese said:


> Personally i think the new models look absolutely terrible.
> I liked the older models better. The new Raiders in particular look terrible.
> 
> Sure, some of the models have more detail than the old ones, but they are nowhere near the standard of the newer models from other races.
> 
> People are still in shock and awe over the "new" factor, rather than the actual look of the models.
> Seriously, take a minute or so to look at the models closely, and imagine an army of them.
> The longer you look at them, the worse they start to look.
> 
> Oh well, hopefully this might mean that the older models will be cheaper for me to buy if i decide to collect DE.
> 
> Epic fail GW.



my god you are so right, im sure when i look at them again they will transform from awesome to terrible because i was in shock and awe mode, glad you cleared that up for us all, everyone should simply ignore this release and revert to the old minis and codex.


----------



## oblivion8

> you right im sure when i look at them again they will transform from awesome to terrible because i was in shock and awe mode, glad you cleared that up for us all, everyone should simply ignore this release and revert to the old minis and codex.
> Dark Eldar


lol ya, I was going to say that that comment seemed a bit trollish, but I wasnt sure if it was an appropriate response xD

by the way, when are they due to be released (is it known?) I saw that advance orders were for oct 5th but no news on release?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

OMG *Nerdgasm*


----------



## Lord of the Night

KingOfCheese said:


> Personally i think the new models look absolutely terrible.
> I liked the older models better. The new Raiders in particular look terrible.
> 
> Sure, some of the models have more detail than the old ones, but they are nowhere near the standard of the newer models from other races.
> 
> People are still in shock and awe over the "new" factor, rather than the actual look of the models.
> Seriously, take a minute or so to look at the models closely, and imagine an army of them.
> The longer you look at them, the worse they start to look.
> 
> Oh well, hopefully this might mean that the older models will be cheaper for me to buy if i decide to collect DE.
> 
> Epic fail GW.


I totally disagree. I think the new Raider looks very good, and more important actually looks like Eldar made it. The last one was good but wasn't as streamlined rather it was more brutal and thick, more like it was designed by humans and built by Eldar.

So far what ive seen these new models are better then some of the new stuff GW has released. The new Blood Angels are nowhere near as good as this.

True they are new and the new factor is very nice but once that passes people will appreciate the models more as they are actually looking at them. Im picturing an army of them and it looks excellent, entire Raiders filled with the new Warrior models and Wyches, and of course a heavily armoured Archon surrounded by the new Incubi.

The older models are still good and for variety i'd try and collect a few Warriors and perhaps some Incubi but I think the new models are shaping up very nicely.

Great so far GW. Now lets see some more.




bitsandkits said:


> my god you are so right, im sure when i look at them again they will transform from awesome to terrible because i was in shock and awe mode, glad you cleared that up for us all, everyone should simply ignore this release and revert to the old minis and codex.


The new codex isn't even finished yet!, wait until its out and we've read it before you praise the old codex rules. Its over ten years old, it needs an update badly.


----------



## bobss

bobss said:


> The poses, proportions and generally theme, thus far -and frankly- look shit. I expected models similar to the Dark Elf range, with obviously Eldar aspects, not something that looks so abominable it would be better off in the Lord of the Rings aisle...


Yes, I have quoted myself, and lo! Look what I said. I adore the Wytches, so much so I will certainly buy several boxes to convert to Dark Elf Witch Cults; yes, my Warhammer Fantasy dearests, a Legion of Har Ganeth.

Anyway, it is just like King of Cheese says; although the `Eavy Metals ''masterclass'' gets ever worse, as the years clock by. I love the details and I love this new theme they seem to achieve, despite the Chaos Chosen-esque Incubi. Such said, the poor -yet very capturing- Codex Art tops it off as yet another, ''Meh, meh, Oh shiny! Meh, meh, could-do-with-some-green-stuff'' release...


----------



## Lord of the Night

bobss said:


> Yes, I have quoted myself, and lo! Look what I said. I adore the Wytches, so much so I will certainly buy several boxes to convert to Dark Elf Witch Cults; yes, my Warhammer Fantasy dearests, a Legion of Har Ganeth.
> 
> Anyway, it is just like King of Cheese says; although the `Eavy Metals ''masterclass'' gets ever worse, as the years clock by. I love the details and I love this new theme they seem to achieve, despite the Chaos Chosen-esque Incubi. Such said, the poor -yet very capturing- Codex Art tops it off as yet another, ''Meh, meh, Oh shiny! Meh, meh, could-do-with-some-green-stuff'' release...


You can't expect Dark Elf imagery for Dark Eldar. They are very very different races, despite some common grounding. We agree on the new Wyches, they look awesome and now I have absolutely no problem with buying them for an army, before I would have rather lost then have them in my army.

The details and theme are very good, ill admit the Incubi look a bit more Chaos but I think thats good. The Incubi don't mess around and maim their prey, they outright kill them in quick strokes. The horns and spikes make them look more fierce and brutal then the other Dark Eldar, plus the massive swords again add to their brutal appearance.

As for the Codex art ill admit i'd prefer it if that Archon were helmeted but we've only seen a little bit of it. Lets wait until the whole thing is out.

And for the poses and posture... you can't even seen the whole model. Next Tuesday the entire range will be on GW's website with full images. Then we can see all of them, and not just snippets either.

One thing that I really like are the new pilots. The old ones were awful, just Wyches on bikes. Now they actually look cool.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

wonder what the model below the warrior is.


----------



## Lord of the Night

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Wonder what the model below the warrior is.


Its a Dark Eldar Wych. The new version of these...

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440232a&prodId=prod1130416

I think its safe to say that these are likely the greatest improvement over a previous version that GW have ever done in the history of Warhammer.


----------



## oblivion8

> Its a Dark Eldar Wych. The new version of these...
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/ca...Id=prod1130416
> 
> I think its safe to say that these are likely the greatest improvement over a previous version that GW have ever done in the history of Warhammer.
> Games Workshop (the people who have all your money)
> Also Games Workshop Stores
> Reply With Quote


lol those are the ugliest models I've possibly seen, aside from the original carnifex and nids XD



> The new codex isn't even finished yet!, wait until its out and we've read it before you praise the old codex rules. Its over ten years old, it needs an update badly.


Im fairly certain that bits was being sarcastic


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Shandathe said:


>


Really? I would have guessed a mandrake.
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1050216

I'm hoping to see a bit of creativity with the CC weapons, rather than the standard:
CCW
Power weapon
lightning claw
Powerfist
Better PW (Eg: frost blade, relic blade, DW, ect)
A focus more on poison, rending and 'flurry' (Eg: extra attacks for each hit) attacks would be cool.


----------



## Lord of the Night

oblivion8 said:


> lol those are the ugliest models I've possibly seen, aside from the original carnifex and nids XD
> 
> Im fairly certain that bits was being sarcastic


What did original Nids look like?, ive only ever seen them from 4th edition onwards.

Oh.. well its kinda hard to detect sarcasm on a computer. They should really add a sarcasm scanner for sentences.



ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Really? I would have guessed a mandrake.
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1050216
> 
> I'm hoping to see a bit of creativity with the CC weapons, rather than the standard:
> CCW
> Power weapon
> lightning claw
> Powerfist
> Better PW (Eg: frost blade, relic blade, DW, ect)
> A focus more on poison, rending and 'flurry' (Eg: extra attacks for each hit) attacks would be cool.


Yeah that was my first thought. Mandrakes, according to every source but their models, have skin the colour of shadows with glowing runes all over their bodies. Hopefully their new models will reflect what they *should* look like.

Well we know that things like Poison weapons, pain-based weaponry and gruesome artefacts, weapons and trophies play a big part in the Dark Eldar weaponry. Hopefully this time they are back and better then ever!.


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Personally i think the new models look absolutely terrible.
> I liked the older models better. The new Raiders in particular look terrible.
> 
> Sure, some of the models have more detail than the old ones, but they are nowhere near the standard of the newer models from other races.
> 
> People are still in shock and awe over the "new" factor, rather than the actual look of the models.
> Seriously, take a minute or so to look at the models closely, and imagine an army of them.
> The longer you look at them, the worse they start to look.
> 
> Oh well, hopefully this might mean that the older models will be cheaper for me to buy if i decide to collect DE.
> 
> Epic fail GW.


Personally, I think you're fucking insane.
The Incubi and the Raider, I can see why you might not like them, personally I think that photo of the Raider is ugly, but until I've seen the model I won't judge it.

I've looked at these photos for a while, and my opinion of them has only improved, the level of detail is fantastic, these models are undoubtedly amongst the best quality that GW has every produced.

I've looked over each photo closely, and I've imagined an army of them, and all I can say is that the models are fantastic.


Frankly I think YOUR opinion of them is skewed more by the 'new' factor than most of the people who've commented here.



oblivion8 said:


> To be honest, I might buy that archon to use as a chaos sorcerer in WFB its amazing looking, and it doesnt seem to have any distinctly 40k features.


That, is a fantastic idea.
Would probably only really suit a Slaaneshi Sorcerer though.


*edit*
Guys, it is DEFINITELY a Wych.
m1390424a_5DE_Wych.jpg
That's the name of the picture :laugh:


----------



## Lord of the Night

Winterous said:


> Personally, I think you're fucking insane.
> 
> The Incubi and the Raider, I can see why you might not like them, personally I think that photo of the Raider is ugly, but until I've seen the model I won't judge it.
> 
> I've looked at these photos for a while, and my opinion of them has only improved, the level of detail is fantastic, these models are undoubtedly amongst the best quality that GW has every produced.
> 
> I've looked over each photo closely, and I've imagined an army of them, and all I can say is that the models are fantastic.


Right on.



Winterous said:


> That, is a fantastic idea.
> Would probably only really suit a Slaaneshi Sorcerer though.


Actually now that I look at it more.. yeah. The new Archon could pass for a Fantasy Dark Elf or Chaos model. I forsee lots of new scratch conversions.


----------



## oblivion8

> What did original Nids look like?, ive only ever seen them from 4th edition onwards.


behold, and may your eyes not burn from horror...



















> That, is a fantastic idea.
> Would probably only really suit a Slaaneshi Sorcerer though.


you think so? I was thinking it would be good as a generic or tzeentch sorcerer. It doesn't seem quite kinky enough to be slaanesh, and the battle prowess of it makes it seem like a tzeentch or regular sorcerer imo.


----------



## Lord of the Night

oblivion8 said:


> behold, and may your eyes not burn from horror...


Hmm... well im going to vomit and then stare at the new Dark Eldar models until I forget what I just saw.


----------



## Daz

I had told my friends that I'd start buying bits for a DE army when it came out, but I'm definitely going to wait for the codex first, and plan it out fully before I buy a thing.
How much will the background and history get updated/changed in the newer codex - I've never really compared codex upgrades before (Have the old Ork codex, but haven't looked at the new one to compare).


----------



## Trevor Drake

Hell, I am just blowing my paycheck on the 5th of October. Paying my bills, and the rest is going to Dark Eldar!


----------



## Winterous

oblivion8 said:


> you think so? I was thinking it would be good as a generic or tzeentch sorcerer. It doesn't seem quite kinky enough to be slaanesh, and the battle prowess of it makes it seem like a tzeentch or regular sorcerer imo.


Well yeah, it could also work as a non-devoted Sorcerer, and with the right paintjob and some conversion it'd be sweet as a Tzeenchi one, but the armour itself doesn't really suit the 'vibe' of Tzeench, too angular.


----------



## unxpekted22

all right! haha i just looked at this thread yesterday and now the newsletter comes out today, nice.


----------



## Thoughtweaver

Okay, I've now let the initial couple hours of reading over the Warseer and Heresy threads from Games Day settle down, thinking that maybe my Holy *Bleep!!!!* reaction upon seeing the awesome Warriors with the beautiful sides of pure win sides of Raiders, Incubi, and Wyches might just fade. Looking at the pics again, same reaction. Guess maybe I'll have a coherent thought sometime next month...maybe. :wink:

All I can think of is that a lot of those "meh" style comments may be from those purely green with envy from the fact we now have the best models out there, period.

Tremble, and pray to that corpse of a god Mon-keigh! The dark kin have returned with a vengeance!

Oh, and for those wondering it's been confirmed, by Harry and others, on Warseer that the Hellions and Mandrakes are likely going to be at the GD Germany and GD Italy. That should pretty much cover all of the initial release stuff with the pre-orders going up on Oct. 5th.


----------



## Thoughtweaver

*Rules from GD UK*

Okay, again this stuff is coming from Warseer. I'll do my best with quoting those that posted them:

Posted by Hypaspist


> Originally Posted by Morthai View Post
> Also, as you've seen codex, could you wrie something more about fluff/rules?
> Well, I haven't seen all the codex as there were only sections of it there in an A4 Ring Binder, and noticably without the FOC slots they take up (though I'm sure it wouldn't take a genius to work that out)
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I remember the Raiders and Ravager being able to see in the dark, and Incubi having a small advantage/preference for striking at Independent Characters in Close Combat though
> 
> Sadly, I didn't want to hog the binder for too long so I didn't pore over the specifics of the fluff, but I would suggest that you won't be disappointed, The codex was basically split between Phil doing the Rules and Jes doing the fluff, though Jes talked about this very much in the way that made you feel it was a true team effort.


Posted by Morganstern:


> A few rules that I managed to glean-
> Strength through pain - the unit gains an upgrade every time it wipes out a unit(up to 3), the first is feel no pain, the second is furyous charge, the third is fearless.
> 
> Reaver jetbikes can turbo boost up to 36" and can do a fly by attack when they turbo boost that iflicts D3 S4 (I think) hits per jetbike, this attack can be upgraded with wargear.
> 
> combat drugs are in, you now roll once for all units in the army with combat drugs and they all get the same benefit.
> 
> Weapons alredy posted are righ although Splinter carbine is called the Shard carbine and will be on a later units sprue.
> 
> Wytch weapons - one that reduses the attacks of all mod in B to B by one.
> one that allows the wytch to re roll any to hit and to wound rolls
> and one other that I can't remember (damn)
> Wytches still have a 4+ dodge.
> 
> Also there are expantions to the types of beasts warpbeast masters can have and I was told there will be more units for the Hemonculus side of the army.


Posted by Dio'Ra:


> No news on new units, can tell that Jes told me that no old units were dropped from the codex.
> 
> Also about the harlequins if people are wondering, they are a complete copy from Codex: Eldar. So eldar folks don't have to worry about DE getting better harlequins.


From DrLove42 at BolS - original post http://www.lounge.belloflostsouls.net/showpost.php?p=98822&postcount=4:



> Harlequins are identical to their craftworld eldar...smae statlines, wargear and points
> 
> Mandrakes have some kind of shooting attack that gets stronger with every kill they make
> 
> 3 Brand new units, never before seen in DE codex
> 
> Incubi are hard. And I meant HARD. Yes they're only T3, S3, with a 3+ save, but their (power) weapons add +1 to strength and 2 attacks basic. Their squad leader (WS5, 3 Attacks) has a weapon that either gives him +2 attacks or +2 S. Also he has a power that him, and any member of the squad that rolls a 6 to hit gets another attack add infinitium.
> 
> Archon is WS 7 BS 7, but doesn't have full wargear wardrobe like in last codex (least not that I saw)
> 
> Didn't read much of the fluff at the beginning, but theres a big story with DE and Tau. And then a story about how after Iyanden defeat the Nids they're nearly wiped out by an Ork incursion. They keep waking more and more wraith constructs until the DE come and rescue them because "they're amused by the Eldars necromantic games"


Okay, that's about all of it for now. :biggrin: Sounds like the Codex they had on display was not a full version, with a fair bit of stuff missing except for fluff and rules related to those units on display from what I can gather. Looks like we really will have to wait on the actual store copies to get the full details this time.


----------



## Thoughtweaver

*More rules from GD UK*

Guess I wasn't done after all. Silly of me. :blush:

Okay, this is one from Mr. Rose on Warseer:



> OK, rules rumours then:
> "Power from Pain" is a fairly common special rule of the sort that gets explained once just before the bestiary-proper and gets re-used often, mostly on wych cult units from what I saw.
> Essentially, each unit with the rule gets a token or marker for each kill it makes then receives a bonus USR depending on the number of tokens.
> 
> Incubi-weapons (called Klaives now) are two-handed +1Str Power Weapons like they are now, but there is an upgraded version (presumably available to the sergeant) which consists of two smaller blades that can either be wielded as two single handed weapons, giving extra attacks, or as a single two-handed weapon giving +2Str. Both modes are power weapons.
> 
> The chain-of-blades weapon seen on the sprue and in some of the pics is a wych weapon that gives +2A, as well as re-rolls to hit and to wound.
> Also, wych weapons are back as individual types with individual rules. Shardnets entangle, reducing attacks again and so on.
> 
> That's all I got, for now.


Edit:

From Morganstern's post above, I believe he's referring to the below for weapons already posted.



> Morganstern: Weapons alredy posted are righ although Splinter carbine is called the Shard carbine and will be on a later units sprue.


From The Dude's Mk3 Dark Eldar summary on Warseer:



> In mid June, Vineas reported that Yakface over at Dakka Dakka posted the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Yakface
> I have, from a very reliable source, that these rumors are a bit wrong.
> 
> The actual stats are as follows:
> 
> All poisons are 4+
> Splinter Rifle 24" SX, AP5, Rapid Fire, Poisoned.
> Splinter Carbine 18" SX, AP5, Assault 3, Poisoned.
> Splinter Cannon 36" SX, AP5, Assault 4, or Heavy 6 Poisoned.
> Spllinter Pods are an underslung weapon for the Hellions, essentially similar to the carbine.
Click to expand...


----------



## Loli

Thanks for the info Thoughtweaver, serisouly like the sound of the fluff with the DE saving the Eldar, sounds hilarious  

The rule rumours shound awesome, have my doubts about the Reaver Jetbike ones though, but then again after the Blood Talons, really not too sure that its impossible.

But i do love the fact that the DE seem to be a Glass Cannon, i was hoping for more posion and what not, maybe more speed, but nuts amount of power i should be happy 

Really cant wait until Oct now  Then roll on November


----------



## Thoughtweaver

Quite welcome, Loli. I figured since I'm busy flipping through the 40+ pages of the GD UK thread and the new Mk3 DE thread on Warseer I should share over here. At least this way things are a little more...compressed without the piles of other posts in between. Well not yet, anyway.

I recall a post in there confirming the earlier rumours of the splinter pistols/rifles/carbines were correct for the poison, I'll see if I can ferret it out and edit this post as required.

Yeah, I was right. It's part of Morganstern's post above:



> Weapons alredy posted are righ although Splinter carbine is called the Shard carbine and will be on a later units sprue.


He's referring to this, I believe:

From The Dude's Mk3 Dark Eldar summary on Warseer:



> In mid June, Vineas reported that Yakface over at Dakka Dakka posted the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Yakface
> I have, from a very reliable source, that these rumors are a bit wrong.
> 
> The actual stats are as follows:
> 
> All poisons are 4+
> Splinter Rifle 24" SX, AP5, Rapid Fire, Poisoned.
> Splinter Carbine 18" SX, AP5, Assault 3, Poisoned.
> Splinter Cannon 36" SX, AP5, Assault 4, or Heavy 6 Poisoned.
> Spllinter Pods are an underslung weapon for the Hellions, essentially similar to the carbine.
Click to expand...


----------



## Creon

The Wyche and Grotesque are beautiful models. I'm not sure about the Incubi. I'm perfectly happy that they've officially released there will be a new codex. As the cover art is for that. Fantastic stuff. Fantastic.


----------



## Creon

Usually Advance orders are 30 days before initial release.


----------



## Loli

Creon said:


> Usually Advance orders are 30 days before initial release.


Well im taking that as VERY EARLY november release, or because of the wait for any DE uopdate we get extra time to pre order, either way its all good


----------



## Winterous

Creon said:


> The Wyche and Grotesque are beautiful models.


WHAT Grotesque?

And nice, poisoned guns, finally the most skilled race in the game doesn't have toothpick launchers for their infantry!


----------



## gen.ahab

Hmmm.... they don't look half bad.


----------



## Thoughtweaver

*Yet more rules tidbits from GD UK*

And it keeps on coming, yipee! :laugh:

And thanks to those contributing to my rep points. Every little bit helps, and it is nice to know my efforts are appreciated. :grin:

Once again from Warseer, and this time it's posted by Wolfs_Bane:



> Originally Posted by Sildani
> Some rules info I've found whilst trawling the Web, from Isotope99 and elsewhere:
> 
> Ravagers only AV 11 11 10 but can fire all three dark lances at cruising speed (couple that with fast and... I need to read my rulebook again, but I think it should allow them to go 12" and fire all three weapons, bye bye land raider).
> 
> 
> 
> Raider has a Dark Lance. I heard before the raider was without DL, but that was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote Reaver Jetbikes T4, 5+ save, can Turbo-boost 36". They can perform a "fly-by" attack on units they fly past WITHOUT getting into CC. There were several upgrades for reaver jetbikes that inflict different numbers of S3/4/6 hits on units when doing their 'fly by' attack. There was half a page of description about this, so I can't remember the details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reaver Jetbikes has Strength 3 too. The text said the jetbike gives +1 to save and +1 to Toughness (included in the profile). So that should be the benefit for the Archon too.
> 
> I think I understood the bike unit can get something like a melta-lance but only Strength 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote The DE seem to have an armywide Acute Senses rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Night Vision is called.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote The pyramid thing the Archon is holding might be a wargear item that doubles his Strength IF he kills an enemy MC/SC in close combat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he kills and enemy MC/SC in close combat he doubles his Strength to 6. If he kills another one, he doubles his Strength to 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote The rumored rule where the DE get stronger as they kill the enemy is called Strength Through Pain.
> Phil Kelly said Wyches were Troops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said more things about the Dark Eldars:
> 
> - It can be 3 kind of armies with this book: Kabalyte, With Cult and Haemunculus army.
> - It is a very offensive army but very very fragile, so it need a good player. If you expose yourself, you are dead.
> - Combat Drugs is streamlined to all army. You make one roll at the beginning of the game and that roll is for every unit with combat drugs.
> - The most dificult thing to integrate in the codex was Asdrubael Vect. It is a very very powerful character. But Asdrubal Vect is not in his ravager, now, it is a SC.
> - The thing he is most proud of is the background of the DE. I think I understood he was several years working with Jess in it (I may be wrong with this because he speaks too fast to me )
> - Every unit it was in the previous codex is in this codex and there is 5 new units there wasn't in the previous codex (I have read here people saying 3, but I understood 5).
> - Splinter weaponry makes a wound in a 4+ (normal poison weapon).
> - Shadow Field are still in (Phil said it was a very fun object so the have it in).
> 
> And I can say something that I saw in the sheets the had:
> 
> - Warrior profile stats are like current. They have splinter rifle that is rapid fire. They don't have plasma granades neither splinter pistol. So, forget about disembarking, shooting and assaulting.
> 
> - Wytch profile stats are like current. They still have 4+ dodge save in CC. As said before, normal wytch weapon (without halving HS), and 2 more weapons (one that bonus +1D6 attacks instead of +1 attack by 2 CC weapons and another that let to re-roll anything failed to hit and to wound in CC).
> 
> - Jetbike profile is under the current stats (-1 to save, -1 to strength). Every other thing said (turboboost at 36" and that kind of hit a unit in the movement phase).
> 
> - Archon profile is better (+1 HS, +1WS, +1A, +1LD). It can by a blaster pistol.
> 
> - Incubi profile is almost the same (+1A but they lose the Tormentor Helm). The klaive gives the unit to roll again (only one time) the 6 to wound (not to hit as I have read before). The "leader" of the Incubi has +1HS too.
> 
> And they have a template weapon that is Strength 3 and FP 3.
> 
> That is all I can remember now (I have come back right now to my house in Spain from England).
> 
> I love this new Dark Eldar (I'm not so easy with the hornets of the Incubi, I prefer the old ones).
Click to expand...

P.S. Minor edits to my own stuff...and I do hope that MadCowCrazy doesn't mind all my posts in his thread. Him, The Dude, Harry, and a few others are the reason I chose to try this in the first place.


----------



## Winterous

I gotta say, the spelling in that was appalling.
Great stuff though


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

I think they guy who wrote it was Spanish


----------



## Thoughtweaver

Well, I thought about making spelling changes and whatnot to the post, but I wouldn't want to be accused of misrepresenting what was said. 

I'm just a bit confused about the +1 HS...I'm guessing s/he meant WS, and the template weapon is meant to be Strength 3 and AP 3. Which is rather interesting, really. Great for popping power armour but for that Str. 3 it lowers the number of wounds for marines. It'll be good for taking out those pesky Sisters of Battle, though.

And I agree with Wolf_Lord_Skoll, given how their home is in Spain as stated in the post. 

Hmmm...some are guessing the HS to mean BS on Warseer. Interesting.


----------



## Winterous

Thoughtweaver said:


> Hmmm...some are guessing the HS to mean BS on Warseer. Interesting.


It means both at some point, in one place it means WS (when talking about Wyches), and in another it means BS (since it refers to WS immediately before that).


----------



## Necrosis

Thoughtweaver said:


> It'll be good for taking out those pesky Sisters of Battle, though.


Until they turn their Armour into an invu.

I wonder if they will have any sort of wraith units since they saved those Eldar who keep making wraiths guards and wraith lords.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Dark Eldar saving those self-righteous scum!, nice move. Now they can torment them for decades. But seriously this codex sounds awesome, looking forward to getting my first 40k army in the Dark Eldar.

5 new units?!, 5?!. Its gonna be awesome, of course for me it'll be all Kabals, maybe some Wychs but my primary force would be Kabal Dark Eldar, they are the best.


----------



## Katie Drake

Lord of the Night said:


> 5 new units?!, 5?!. Its gonna be awesome, of course for me it'll be all Kabals, maybe some Wychs but my primary force would be Kabal Dark Eldar, they are the best.


They are quite a bit more badass than either a Wych Cult or Haemonculus army (Carnival of Pain). From the sounds of things though, you'll want at least one Wych unit in your army as they've gone from tarpits to actual proper assault units.

Interesting stuff to say the least.


----------



## Shadowfane

Well, after looking through all the pics and the rules that have popped up, I can happily say that my favourite 40k army looks to have been worth the long, annoying wait for them to have been brought back up to date with everything else!
I even like the Incubi models - after all, assuming the fluff for Arha and whatnot hasnt been changed, they're the acolytes/trainees/warriors of a phoenix lord who turned to chaos, so its not surprising that they look a little more overtly chaotic than the rest of the army, and the new models show that beautifully!


----------



## Death Shroud

Will definately be getting some of these. Thinking of Wyche army or possibly Slaaneshi Crone World Eldar (I once tried converting a Jetbike so the front half was a mount of slaanesh), I think the former is more likely.


----------



## KingOfCheese

All Splinter weapons have Poison?

Oh god, Nidzilla/Daemonzilla/DeathguardCSM just got nerfed.

36" Turbo-boosting Jetbikes? Objective contesting anyone?


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

KingOfCheese said:


> 36" Turbo-boosting Jetbikes? Objective contesting anyone?


On T3, 5+ save platforms. If they can last the entire game, they deserve to contest an objective. Sure they get 3+ cover and can be held in reserves, but still...


----------



## KingOfCheese

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> On T3, 5+ save platforms. If they can last the entire game, they deserve to contest an objective. Sure they get 3+ cover and can be held in reserves, but still...


Would be good to have a unit of 3 if your up against an OotF or similar.
Going second and turbo-boosting with a small unit, even coming in on turn 3 the opponent is only going to get 2 rounds of shooting with a 3+ cover save.

Or else, with the threat of the objective contesting ability, they could provide some very cost-effective fire magnets.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

KingOfCheese said:


> Would be good to have a unit of 3 if your up against an OotF or similar.
> Going second and turbo-boosting with a small unit, even coming in on turn 3 the opponent is only going to get 2 rounds of shooting with a 3+ cover save.
> 
> Or else, with the threat of the objective contesting ability, they could provide some very cost-effective fire magnets.


I'm not saying they will be rubbish, far from it! They will be pretty sweet. Just that it will be great, but balanced...depending on what other rules they pull out of course


----------



## KingOfCheese

Well, as we dont really have an idea of points cost, we cant really say that they are necessarily good or not.

I mean, CSM Possessed would look awesomesauce if you didnt know that they costed an arm and a leg.

Wait, just realised... Possessed... costing an arm and a leg... oh i see what GW did now haha. :laugh:


----------



## Winterous

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> On T3, 5+ save platforms. If they can last the entire game, they deserve to contest an objective. Sure they get 3+ cover and can be held in reserves, but still...


Is it just me, or did Hydras just get the use they were looking for?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> Is it just me, or did Hydras just get the use they were looking for?


Hmmm... Interesting...
May have to invest in a couple.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

Aye, considering they are as cheap as chips and when not fighting Eldar/Dark Eldar they still have 4 TW S7 shots for busting transports.


----------



## Thoughtweaver

Just a clarification on the Jetbike debate: don't forget, the rider would be T4 due to the +1 added from the bike itself.

But yeah, they're still just as fragile as before. They can just get around a bit faster. :wink:


----------



## Winterous

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Aye, considering they are as cheap as chips and when not fighting Eldar/Dark Eldar they still have 4 TW S7 shots for busting transports.


Yeah, they're pretty good for their cost, they've just been made better with this codex release though 
I mean really, only 1 or 2 Bike units were actually AFFECTED by its auto-tracking thing.
Ork bikes don't really count, as they already have a 4+ save, the 3+ cover save for boosting means basically nothing to them.

Scout Bikers were affected, since they've got a 4+ Armour save.
Scarabs were as well, since they move like Bikes.
Screamers of Tzeench too...
And I think that's about it.


----------



## CoNnZ

yay!! at last gw sat down and sorted out DE. Anyone reckon they will be popular cause i kinda got used to being the only DE playing that i know


----------



## Loli

Thoughtweaver said:


> Just a clarification on the Jetbike debate: don't forget, the rider would be T4 due to the +1 added from the bike itself.
> 
> But yeah, they're still just as fragile as before. They can just get around a bit faster. :wink:


I though the +1 was included making it T3 still? Well if they are T4 strength 8+ is always better than strength 6+ for Instant Death i suppose


----------



## Loli

CoNnZ said:


> yay!! at last gw sat down and sorted out DE. Anyone reckon they will be popular cause i kinda got used to being the only DE playing that i know


On release there will be an abundance of new DE players, after a month at most only 1/4 of them will stuck with it (this is not including current), it happens with each codex


----------



## Catpain Rich

Loli said:


> I though the +1 was included making it T3 still? Well if they are T4 strength 8+ is always better than strength 6+ for Instant Death i suppose


I thought it would still be 6+ for instant death cus it's T3(4). Or am i thinking of previous rules?


----------



## Thoughtweaver

Loli said:


> I though the +1 was included making it T3 still? Well if they are T4 strength 8+ is always better than strength 6+ for Instant Death i suppose


If you go back to Wolfs_Bane's post, it says they're T4. Besides, you always add +1 toughness for bikes to the base toughness of the rider. For DE, they're starting at T3, so that makes them T4. Thus the reason why SM bikers have T4(5), or Eldar Jetbikers have T3(4) in their profiles.

Which means that T6 stuff will still cause Instant Death, as that rule still counts against the original toughness...I think. Man, I'm going to have to pull out the rulebook to check that one up or else it is going to pester my brain all day until I confirm it.:shok:

Edit: Yep, I was right on the Instant Death and modified toughness part. Yipee! Well, I think the Tau Battlesuits still are exceptions to that rule...maybe. Argh! Now I'll have to look that up, too...but later. Time to get a bit more sleep before getting up for work.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Katie Drake said:


> They are quite a bit more badass than either a Wych Cult or Haemonculus army (Carnival of Pain). From the sounds of things though, you'll want at least one Wych unit in your army as they've gone from tarpits to actual proper assault units.
> 
> Interesting stuff to say the least.


Definitely, ill have primarily Kabal DE but some Wychs and Haemonculis are a must. Ill need to see the new rules and stats first before I can work out what to use though, then work on building a force. The Dark Eldar will be my first 40k army, likely be quiet hard to learn but ill keep at it until ive mastered them.


----------



## Lord of the Night

New update!. The teaser video for the Dark Eldar.






And a few more images for all featuring two different designs of Dark Eldar and an entire squad of them.






























Jes Goodwin said:


> And the final frame? Well there are enough parts to make 10 Kabalite Warriors. There are 6 male and 4 female torsos, 10 helmets, 5 bare heads [male and female], all the weapon options you need, parts for a couple of different Sybarites and lots of extras. The frame is cross compatible with the Wyches, other frames in the Dark Eldar range and even some of the Eldar plastics, plenty of scope for conversion and personalisation, so that none of your squads need be the same.


Sounds very very nice. Looking forward to tomorrows update. And its now pretty much confirmed, Dark Eldar have the most awesome models of all the armies.


----------



## pb100

I don't know if anyone has seen this yet. Bell of Lost souls just posted some info they got from people who have seen the new DE codex. 

here's the link: http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2010/09/40k-dark-eldar-rules-gd-uk.html


----------



## bitsandkits

looks like reavers are gonna be a multi pack like orks bikes can see at least 4 variants so possibly a 3 pack and a command bike? wish to god they would do this with all bikes.


----------



## Thoughtweaver

*More unit information*

Greetings, everyone. 

It's now time for another bit of information picked up while catching up on the still blossoming Warseer DE MKIII thread. This one mostly contains stuff about units and some upgrades.

Originally posted by ArchonCryx over at 40KOnline:



> SO Games Day has passed, at last we get a first good look, and the view seems magnificent.
> 
> We seem to have a "dartboard Codex" at last - ie a codex where vurtually any combination of units will be some how competitive!
> 
> Ok, Archon can have a Blaster, (or a Blaster Pistol). Blasters are now 18" range and the Archons BS7 means you're hitting on a third of your 1's to hit!
> 
> SO expect it to hit!
> 
> The reavers get access to a Melta Blaster, ie it's a S8 Blaster with Lance and Melta specvial rules (yep, both).
> 
> Raiders are more expensive but freek me alive they actually have a whole *host* of upgrades that you want to use, all either 5 or 10pts extra.
> 
> The 2 I remember strongly is the one that gives you an extra 2D6" movement (thus the raiders can potentially move up to 36")
> and thwe new "Extra Armour must always take upgrade for DE will be the 5++ invulnerable save (yes, for a vehicle) INVULNERABLE save, *not* cover
> 
> Let's see. New units. 2 new heavy support, one is a razorwing, the other completely new.
> 
> New transport - you can run Venoms now (6 capacity).
> 
> Warriors and wyches are troops. HOWEVER< you can also buy elite warriors and elite wyches (who have a fancy name that I forget). Elites has become very busy with the addition of Harlequins along with the new Incubi
> 
> Pain points are cool, Haemonculi have the ability to confer a free pain point on units they attach to. It is also one of the combat drug results.
> 
> We do lose the 12" assault option but since we gain 36" move units and transports, its little concern.
> 
> Dark Matter spam is gone with a more realistic allocation of heavy/special weapons mainly based on squad size. Similarly for reavers
> 
> Hellions are quite good now.
> 
> And Scourges are the real Dark Horse - they look like being a very popular choice for heavy support. Personally I love the idea of a haywire grenade launcher which should be a bit of fun!
> 
> Umm, there's two types of talos, a more or less familiar one and a less tough version that's cheaper.
> 
> Grotttesques have bulked out and are reminiscent of Ogryn stats.
> 
> That should further whet your appetite...


As always, enjoy!

Edit: As a follow-up, here's some information for Wyche weapons from Strangleweb on BOLS lounge.



> The only thing I have to add regards wyches:
> 
> Wyches have a 6+ armour save and a 4+ invulnerable save in combat
> 
> Their weapon options are:
> -1A to enemy in combat
> Hydra Gauntlets: +d6 attacks for 2 CCWS rather than +1A (Yes - really!)
> or
> Reroll failed hits and/or wounds - not sure if you choose or you get both
> 
> No idea on how much those things will cost. I hope Hydra Gauntlets are a leader upgrade rather than a squad option!


----------



## Lord of the Night

More images fresh from Commorragh, its hard to get these you know. The other Dark Eldar might enslave me. But I bring four new images for you. The first is the full DE Codex cover, in all its sheer epicness. The second is a Wych model with some kind of whip. The third is a size comparison between the old Warrior model and the new one, not only are they better but they are bigger and badder too. And the fourth im very very happy to say is the new Dark Eldar Mandrake, (They look frelling awesome!), and in case your wondering those are Mandrakes at the Archon's feet in the codex cover. Frell me dead! that Mandrake is worthy of an award.


----------



## GrizBe

You know.. just thinking... Dark Elder must have origionally sold extremely badly. We've seen all the new models that are being released, yet... all of the origional versions of said units are still avaible to buy... and at full price.


----------



## Katie Drake

GrizBe said:


> You know.. just thinking... Dark Elder must have origionally sold extremely badly. We've seen all the new models that are being released, yet... all of the origional versions of said units are still avaible to buy... and at full price.


They sold terribly. It's why it took them over ten years to release a new Codex and models.


----------



## bitsandkits

The dark eldar were poor models even for the time they were released, when you consider the beauty of some of the eldar models like aspect warriors and the viper and falcon, the dark eldar were just an insult, they were rushed out and Jes goodwin didnt have anything much to do with the designs. I was so disappointed with them back in the day because i am a massive eldar fan, i think they set eldar back as an army choice for a long time.


----------



## Winterous

I did love the old Raider though, that thing looked awesome.


----------



## Creon

They were ugly as sin, everyone agrees. Even those who play them. Not anymore, it would seem.


----------



## Winterous

D:
Obviously the crew are hideous, but the vehicle itself is fine!
Well, there's a few things that look kinda bodgy, but overall the vehicle looks good.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Im with Winterous on the Raider preference.

There was nothing wrong with the look of the old one.
The new ones look like crap in comparison.


----------



## Lord of the Night

The old Dark Eldar vehicles were nice but they looked too.. clunky. Like they had been built by humans using Eldar tech, they lacked anything definitively Eldar besides the anti-grav tech. The new one has the sails and fins that are common of Eldar craft, it looks a lot better. And the crew.. far better. The old Dark Eldar pilots were godawful, and the new ones are great.


----------



## Orochi

As you are all aware, I'm dreading the wave of 'new' DE players.

Anyway, on the models:

I'm not a fan of that Archon model. Has no way near as much presence as the Autarch models. Looks like it's metal with only the Hand holding the sword and backpack spike/fan thing being separate. Although I could be wrong.

The Wych model is pretty nice. On a par with the Dark Elf Corsairs for design work.

The mandrake looks good but does nothing for me.

The warriors Look nice but are WAY to similar to eldar guardians for my liking. I think I'll be doing an awful lot of Greenstuff work on mine, just to retain the old spiky look.

The big let down for me is the Incubi, he looks like he belongs in a warriors of chaos army, not a Dark eldar army.

Don't mean to rain on the parade, but, I'm not as excited about the models as I thought I would be. I just hope that these teaser models on the GW site are the tail end of the release quality. Vect, Arhras (if he is in...anyone clarify?) and other models I hope are really up there alongside some of the Dark Elf sculpts.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Dunno about Arhras but they have confirmed that Vect himself is still in, but he was very hard to transfer. The Dais of Destruction may not be returning.

There will be a wave of new players but some of them, like me, will stick with the DE.


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Im with Winterous on the Raider preference.
> 
> There was nothing wrong with the look of the old one.
> The new ones look like crap in comparison.


Woah woah, I didn't say I PREFER it, just that it looked good.
I'm reserving judgement of the new one, because the current photo is a side view, we don't even know how wide it is.


----------



## Orochi

Lord of the Night said:


> There will be a wave of new players but some of them, like me, will stick with the DE.


You're missing my point entirely.

Did you play DE before this release? No.
Did you look twice at the DE BEFORE you knew that they were due an update? No.

Assuming that both my answers are correct then you are just a bandwagon player. Whether you stick with them or not.

All I'm saying is that the number of DE players is going to increase ONLY because of this update. If there was no update, then you would still be saying what people have been saying for years. I wish people would stop trying to escape the fact that they are merely interested in having the 'New' army.

Myself for example, I started a Tau army about 2 years ago, long after the Tau second release which I believe was 06.
I have a DE army that I've had for (and still building) for about a year.
I've had a night lords army since a month after I started (the year before the first DE release...1997 I think).

Sure I buy codexes for the new races to see what I'm up against. but I don't do this whole 'Buy about 700-1000 points of models for the new race, get bored after a week and end up with a draw full of started armies' thing that lots of others seem to do.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Im the other way around.

I was actually going to start playing DE hoping that they were going to keep the 3rd ed codex, but now the new one has put me off a little.
I liked the idea of cheap Lance spam on foot infantry, but apparently thats not going to be as effective with the new dex.
Unless the new codex has some sort of unique playstyle that appeals to me, i think i might just spend the money on more IG and Orks instead.


----------



## Orochi

I knew I would hate the day they gave DE horned helmets.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Orochi said:


> You're missing my point entirely.
> 
> Did you play DE before this release? No.
> Did you look twice at the DE BEFORE you knew that they were due an update? No.
> 
> Assuming that both my answers are correct then you are just a bandwagon player. Whether you stick with them or not.
> 
> All I'm saying is that the number of DE players is going to increase ONLY because of this update. If there was no update, then you would still be saying what people have been saying for years. I wish people would stop trying to escape the fact that they are merely interested in having the 'New' army.
> 
> Myself for example, I started a Tau army about 2 years ago, long after the Tau second release which I believe was 06.
> I have a DE army that I've had for (and still building) for about a year.
> I've had a night lords army since a month after I started (the year before the first DE release...1997 I think).
> 
> Sure I buy codexes for the new races to see what I'm up against. but I don't do this whole 'Buy about 700-1000 points of models for the new race, get bored after a week and end up with a draw full of started armies' thing that lots of others seem to do.


Actually I did look at the Dark Eldar, quite a lot. I wanted to get an army of them so badly, but unfortunately money has been tight for me in the last few years, and even tighter recently. I can't afford to buy one, hopefully that will change soon and I can afford the new release. But ive been an avid Dark Eldar fan for some time now, as soon as I learned about them and read about them they were my favourites, money was the only thing holding me back.

And even if there was not an update I would still buy a Dark Eldar army even with the old models, because I am a very big fan of them.

Congratulations on those armies, they are impressive and I hope to build up some like those myself one day.


----------



## Orochi

Well I'm glad to hear that.

BREAK THE MOULD!!!!


----------



## Lord of the Night

Orochi said:


> Well I'm glad to hear that.
> 
> BREAK THE MOULD!!!!


Thanks.

Yes indeed.


----------



## Khorothis

Orochi said:


> You're missing my point entirely.
> 
> Did you play DE before this release? No.
> Did you look twice at the DE BEFORE you knew that they were due an update? No.
> 
> Assuming that both my answers are correct then you are just a bandwagon player. Whether you stick with them or not.
> 
> All I'm saying is that the number of DE players is going to increase ONLY because of this update. If there was no update, then you would still be saying what people have been saying for years. I wish people would stop trying to escape the fact that they are merely interested in having the 'New' army.
> 
> Myself for example, I started a Tau army about 2 years ago, long after the Tau second release which I believe was 06.
> I have a DE army that I've had for (and still building) for about a year.
> I've had a night lords army since a month after I started (the year before the first DE release...1997 I think).
> 
> Sure I buy codexes for the new races to see what I'm up against. but I don't do this whole 'Buy about 700-1000 points of models for the new race, get bored after a week and end up with a draw full of started armies' thing that lots of others seem to do.


You know, if DE were Space Marines then I'd understand your concern but since they don't have ridiculous stats, armour saves, special rules and characters and the army doesn't play itself, there won't be as many "hurr-durr new Codex, durr-hurr" type of newcomers. Oh and have I mentioned that they aren't Space Marines in Plot Armour, made by Matt Ward himself? So the majority of the newcomers will be either old DE players who quit because they had a problem with the army they couldn't cope with (fugly models, outdated Codex, uncompetitive army, you name it), or people like me who have been reluctant to start collecting DE because of the very same problems some of the old DE players quit playing them. Not to mention that personally I'm hoping that the DE will whoop the Spess Muhreens enough so that you could bring a real "all-comers" list to a tournament, not just a SM or Anti-SM list. Though I am afraid of the DE becoming the new SM/IG of the tournaments, but then again GW wouldn't let their most numerous and faithful fans down... 

So with this in mind I think that you shouldn't be so pessimistic; quite the contrary, you might even want to try to be a little enthusiastic, since the majority of the new players will be people who've carefully nurtured their faith in the Dark Eldar, or even better, are returning veterans with high hopes. Think positive, mate, like when you're rolling for cover saves.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Khorothis said:


> You know, if DE were Space Marines then I'd understand your concern but since they don't have ridiculous stats, armour saves, special rules and characters and the army doesn't play itself, there won't be as many "hurr-durr new Codex, durr-hurr" type of newcomers. Oh and have I mentioned that they aren't Space Marines in Plot Armour, made by Matt Ward himself? So the majority of the newcomers will be either old DE players who quit because they had a problem with the army they couldn't cope with (fugly models, outdated Codex, uncompetitive army, you name it), or people like me who have been reluctant to start collecting DE because of the very same problems some of the old DE players quit playing them. Not to mention that personally I'm hoping that the DE will whoop the Spess Muhreens enough so that you could bring a real "all-comers" list to a tournament, not just a SM or Anti-SM list. Though I am afraid of the DE becoming the new SM/IG of the tournaments, but then again GW wouldn't let their most numerous and faithful fans down...
> 
> So with this in mind I think that you shouldn't be so pessimistic; quite the contrary, you might even want to try to be a little enthusiastic, since the majority of the new players will be people who've carefully nurtured their faith in the Dark Eldar, or even better, are returning veterans with high hopes. Think positive, mate, like when you're rolling for cover saves.


From what ive read of the Dark Eldar tactics and rules, both old and the hints of new rules, they aren't an army you can just pick up and play. I expect there will be many interested but I don't think that mass amounts of people will play them, after they read the rules and are turned off by the light units and tricky strategies, rather then just storming forward with Space Marines.

It'll be a hard army to learn, even with new rules, and while some are willing to practice and learn, I intend to keep practising until ive mastered them, not all will be willing to do that.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM

Lord of the Night said:


> From what ive read of the Dark Eldar tactics and rules, both old and the hints of new rules, they aren't an army you can just pick up and play. I expect there will be many interested but I don't think that mass amounts of people will play them, after they read the rules and are turned off by the light units and tricky strategies, rather then just storming forward with Space Marines.
> 
> It'll be a hard army to learn, even with new rules, and while some are willing to practice and learn, I intend to keep practising until ive mastered them, not all will be willing to do that.


A decade ago Dark Eldar were considered an expert army. If the Dark Eldar retain the expert theme then we won't see an update until we're playing 40k at Thunderdome in Barter Town.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Another update people!. This time the Wychs, or the Hekatarii as they are known in Commorragh, and their queen Lelith Hesperax get the spotlight. Gotta say I really like the new Wychs, they look beautiful and deadly, I especially like the different hair-styles, they are quite imaginative and eye-catching.

























































Jes Goodwin said:


> Jes: With the Kabalite Warriors defining the basic look of the Dark Eldar troops, it was time to address the other core troops of the army, the Wyches. We wanted the 'Hekatarii' to be very dynamic and to feature a range of exotic weaponry as well as a new knife design. Swords were considered initially, but it just seemed cooler and scarier if the Wyches could be lethal in close combat with just a knife. The fighting suits they wear are armoured in the style of the Kabalite Warriors, but only down one side, primarily the left shoulder and arm, gladiator style. This was also the side that would have the close combat weapon, with the pistol on the unarmoured right. Although this seemed a bit regimented, it did allow for the weapon arms to be swapped with other models in the range, particularly for the squad leaders.
> 
> The heads were a challenge. We needed lots of designs to give the models character, but the plastic moulding process makes hair difficult, and getting good female faces in a small scale is even tougher (they couldn't all be bald and male). They finished up with a lot of exotic haircuts, styled, but with barbaric decorations, pins and blades woven into them. The high collars tied the Wyches in with the Kabalite Warriors and allowed us to add the pipes, which deliver combat enhancers to the Wyches.
> 
> Although the knife is the signature weapon of the Wych, we wanted to include a number of exotic hand blades for variety; indeed, the first Wych prototype was armed with a weighted chain while I was dithering about swords. The weighted chain weapons were achievable in plastic without looking like anchor chains; the punch daggers were a nod to the old range; the bladed gauntlet another gladiatorial reference.
> 
> The frame itself makes 10 Wyches. There are six female torsos and four male torsos, and you can swap the male torsos with the female torsos from other Dark Eldar kits if you'd prefer all your Wyches to be female. There are 14 different heads in the kit, and parts to make several variations of Hekatrix (squad leader) and a plethora of nasty weaponry, including the exotic weaponry of the sub-cults.





Jes Goodwin said:


> Lelith Hesperax was the first special character to receive an updated design. I chose to draw the concept in a neutral pose - it is often better to work the pose out in 3D and as Juan Diaz would be sculpting the model I wanted him to have as much freedom as possible to make the model dynamic (as well as showing off his anatomy skills).
> 
> There is always a challenge with Eldar special characters; you cannot make them bigger than their fellows like Orks, or as ornate as Marines, because you don't have the room. Lelith needed to be slim and lithe but still needed presence. The long sweeping hair, tied through with hooks for a nasty edge, added volume and the broken banner scenic base gave extra height, as well as allowing her to be depicted balanced on her toes.
> 
> The rest of her is really stripped back; barefoot, with much less armour than the ordinary Wyches, armed with just two of the cult knives and no combat enhancers, we wanted to imply that she was so deadly that she needed none of those things. With more of her skin showing she would contrast well with the rank and file of the army. Juan really hit this one out of the park, one of the nicest female models we've ever made.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I just took a look around the web and allot of the stats and weapons on troops etc have been posted so there should be no problems for me doing the same. So expect me to update you guys on some stats and rules within the next hour or so


----------



## normtheunsavoury

Orochi said:


> You're missing my point entirely.
> 
> Did you play DE before this release? No.
> Did you look twice at the DE BEFORE you knew that they were due an update? No.
> 
> Assuming that both my answers are correct then you are just a bandwagon player. Whether you stick with them or not.
> 
> All I'm saying is that the number of DE players is going to increase ONLY because of this update. If there was no update, then you would still be saying what people have been saying for years. I wish people would stop trying to escape the fact that they are merely interested in having the 'New' army.
> 
> Myself for example, I started a Tau army about 2 years ago, long after the Tau second release which I believe was 06.
> I have a DE army that I've had for (and still building) for about a year.
> I've had a night lords army since a month after I started (the year before the first DE release...1997 I think).
> 
> Sure I buy codexes for the new races to see what I'm up against. but I don't do this whole 'Buy about 700-1000 points of models for the new race, get bored after a week and end up with a draw full of started armies' thing that lots of others seem to do.


The Dark Eldar are mine, all mine!!!

Does it really matter that a few people will pick up some minis they wouldn't have bothered with before? In the long run it's in your best interests that GW does well and sells minis. 
I might pick some up, because they are new and they look cool, does that make me a bad person or does it mean that your special little army that was all yours is suddenly not so special?
How does someone buying 700 - 1000 points worth of DE affect you in any way at all? 
Seriously, if you want an army that no one else likes, so it can be all yours and make you feel warm and fuzzy inside, play Ultra Smurfs.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Orochi said:


> You're missing my point entirely.
> 
> Did you play DE before this release? No.
> Did you look twice at the DE BEFORE you knew that they were due an update? No.
> 
> Assuming that both my answers are correct then you are just a bandwagon player. Whether you stick with them or not.
> 
> All I'm saying is that the number of DE players is going to increase ONLY because of this update. If there was no update, then you would still be saying what people have been saying for years. I wish people would stop trying to escape the fact that they are merely interested in having the 'New' army.
> 
> Myself for example, I started a Tau army about 2 years ago, long after the Tau second release which I believe was 06.
> I have a DE army that I've had for (and still building) for about a year.
> I've had a night lords army since a month after I started (the year before the first DE release...1997 I think).
> 
> Sure I buy codexes for the new races to see what I'm up against. but I don't do this whole 'Buy about 700-1000 points of models for the new race, get bored after a week and end up with a draw full of started armies' thing that lots of others seem to do.


That is a load of bollocks- the old DE models, with a couple of exceptions, are hideous models. Even when they were first released they were sub-par, so I don't see why someone should be considered a band wagon jumper if they've waited for these models- I've always been tempted by the DE if only because the style of play they require is pretty much the opposite of how I play in every type of game (table top, video etc), but other than the Raiders/Ravagers and Incubi I've always been put off by the minatures. 

So if I was to start collecting when the new Codex came out and someone said to me that I was just jumping on the band wagon then my response would range from a relatively polite "_piss off_" to a slightly more aggressive "_go fuck yourself you jumped up little shit, your dad wishes he wore a condom when you were conceived_".

Note: Neither of those sweary comments are directed at you Orochi before you take too much offence


----------



## Lord of the Night

I dont see why people don't care for the new Incubi models. True they are more horned and look somewhat out of place compared to the other Dark Eldar but they are meant to look out of place since they are far different to the other cultures of the twisted kin. Dark Eldar fight to enslave and maim but Incubi kill outright with brutal single strikes and don't seem to elevate pain and suffering over actually killing the enemy, I guess because as bodyguards they can't afford to risk their client's safety by playing around with those who are attacking them. So I think the new models are more fitting for the brutal Incubus, and their new Klaive weapons as well.


----------



## Creon

I think they look too Privateer Press for my tastes, I may stick with the Vect Incubi I currently play. I expect there will be a bubble of DE when the new codex/models come out, and it will then deflate, as DE still look to be a more finesse army rather than *Gog Smash Good!* style of army. I think and hope the bubble will resolve at a higher, but still not dominant number, so the 2nd wave fires nicely.


----------



## Orochi

I do understand why people dislike my point of view, but please note I feel this way about every 'new' army that is released. Not just the Dark eldar. The only reason I've made comments about it at all s because at long last, it's my turn to have to wade through the sea of newbies that now collect 'my' army (a friend of mine got very angry when Space wolves got theirs).

I just hate going to local stores or clubs and playing 10 of the same army, granted this happens every time something new is churned out. Just this time, it's DE. And theres usually one DE player, me.

Ah well :/

Positive thoughts!


----------



## DonFer

So far I'm liking the models, a lot. I didn't see any old models so I have nothing to compare the new ones with, but still. I like the new ones and think they look fresh and nice. So if i were in the position of buying a third army, I would buy DE. but this is all personal taste so there's always gonna be some disliking of the models. Peace.


----------



## Stella Cadente

Orochi said:


> Did you look twice at the DE BEFORE you knew that they were due an update? No.


why would anyone give looks to an army not updated in 10 years?


Orochi said:


> All I'm saying is that the number of DE players is going to increase ONLY because of this update.


fuck me your a GENIOUS!!!!!!!!!, replacing a 10yr old shitty codex and line of models produces more players for that army???, no fucking way!!!!!!!!!


Orochi said:


> I wish people would stop trying to escape the fact that they are merely interested in having the 'New' army.


or perhaps people are just interested because the army that has been neglected for 10 years got a codex

who would think releasing new rulebooks increases interests in armies, thats just fucking crazy man, thats like all those bandwagoners that go to see new movies at cinemas, or buy new books, or buy new games, fucking bandwagoners, why can't they let the only 6 surviving dark eldar players in the world continue being the only 6 in the world, its ruined it for those 6.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

lmao stella.

But as for the whole bandwagon thing, some people who look at the surface of me, would say I might even be one, but of coarse if you look how I do things, im not.

I have always loved Dark Eldar (dark elves too) but the models were shit, over priced, and the rules were sub par for being neglected for 10 years.

I have, at the same time, always loved space wolves, while their models were good through and through, the fact that the codex wasnt updated for just as long, and I HATED the vanilla Marines codex, shows why my wolves were post poned until they got an update.

all this being said, I will be playing Dark eldar as my Xeno army, and my space wolves will continue to be my imperium army.


----------



## N0rdicNinja

Stella Cadente said:


> snip


Glad you said what many of us were probably thinkin' =P

:drinks:


----------



## Orochi

Shame he was the only one brave enough to say it aye?

Meh, childish reaction on the whole matter on my part I know. But hey, I say what I feel.
Unlike most of you it seems?


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD

why does everyone feel they need to justify themselves to this guy? its been like a million yrs since that codex anyway cant people just be interested in this army? so what if they play them and move on NOT EVERYONE IS A HARDCORE DE PLAYER WHO WANTS TO BE THE ONLY DE PLAYER IN THE WORLD....stop being a bitch


----------



## Stella Cadente

Orochi said:


> Shame he was the only one brave enough to say it aye?


thats my job isn't it?, even if it offends or angers 99% of the Forum in one single post, which is always fun to watch the cockroaches come scurrying out after having there cry in the corner at the nasty man saying nasty things.


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD

Anyway...anyone know what the ravagers stats and wpns will be like?


----------



## Orochi

Appreciated Stella. Voice for the silent, crying majority.

I salute you!

On the plus side, I seem to be upsetting a few people aswell. Keep the insults coming kids, I'm just glad my oppinion is generating so much interest.


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD

you just seem to want to be the only DE player:s


----------



## Stella Cadente

LuLzForTheLuLzGoD said:


> Anyway...anyone know what the ravagers stats and wpns will be like?


they'll either be
a: really good and none DE players will moan its broken
b: really good and DE players will moan its nerfed
or c: nobody will be able to tell you because DE players bury the posts with moans of there army and models being nerfed and looking shit because there as hard to please as a man with no feeling in his penis being touched by his younger sister who invited her virgin friend and all he can think is "I wonder whats on telly tonight".

and yes, it needed that example, but this is the dark eldar we are talking about.


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD

Everyone always says to me that the ravager is broken.
armor 11 is broken? lol


----------



## Orochi

Stats and weapons are the same. With whatever changes they have made to the DLs and the price of the Ravager.

I don't think it'll be 105 points anymore...I tell you that now :/


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD

They would change disin...dis..the plasma cannon things surely?


----------



## Orochi

Disintegrators.

Basically, what makes Ravagers so dangerous atm is that they are 105 points basic, for a flying vehicle with BS 4 and 3 heavy weapons. Specifically heavy weapons that are very good at knocking out high armour.

High armour = high points mostly.

So your AV14 landraider worth 250 points becomes AV12 against a BS4 skimmer with 3 str8 guns.

You can run, but you cannot hide.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Orochi said:


> I do understand why people dislike my point of view, but please note I feel this way about every 'new' army that is released. Not just the Dark eldar. The only reason I've made comments about it at all s because at long last, it's my turn to have to wade through the sea of newbies that now collect 'my' army (a friend of mine got very angry when Space wolves got theirs).
> 
> I just hate going to local stores or clubs and playing 10 of the same army, granted this happens every time something new is churned out. Just this time, it's DE. And theres usually one DE player, me.
> 
> Ah well :/
> 
> Positive thoughts!


There's an easy way to deal with that. When they are released and you see all the new DE players just smile and nod, then when they challenge you you use your superior skills to utterly annihilate them. Then they'll either shrug it off and continue to learn how to play DE, or be so turned off the DE they'll never pick them up again, and you'll be the only player again.

That count as a positive thought?



Orochi said:


> Appreciated Stella. Voice for the silent, crying majority.
> 
> I salute you!
> 
> On the plus side, I seem to be upsetting a few people aswell. Keep the insults coming kids, I'm just glad my oppinion is generating so much interest.


The opinion of a veteran DE player is always welcome, at least to me.


Hopefully the new stats will be out soon so we can see whats changed, ive got the old DE codex so I can comparison. From what ive read through hints, double-speak and rumours are that two units that were previously considered utterly useless and a waste of points have been vastly improved and made not only useful but badass. The Hellions and Scourges.


----------



## Khorothis

Seeing as how DE are an elite army with unusually high WS/BS, could it be that some vehicles might end up having BS5? Just a thought.

Another thing I've been thinking about is an army wholly made up of Reaver Jetbikes and Hellions, turning the table into a giant DVD-reader of sorts, the kind where instead of the laser there are sharp blades without number and instead of the disc theres you, the poor guy who has to make dozens upon dozens of saves and put down Jetbikes with T4 and a 3+ cover save... lots of 'em. And then theres the odd charge from the Archon and his retinue, perhaps with a net so even if you do fight back you won't overdo it... 

Goodness, just talking about it makes me giggle.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Khorothis said:


> Seeing as how DE are an elite army with unusually high WS/BS, could it be that some vehicles might end up having BS5? Just a thought.
> 
> Another thing I've been thinking about is an army wholly made up of Reaver Jetbikes and Hellions, turning the table into a giant DVD-reader of sorts, the kind where instead of the laser there are sharp blades without number and instead of the disc theres you, the poor guy who has to make dozens upon dozens of saves and put down Jetbikes with T4 and a 3+ cover save... lots of 'em. And then theres the odd charge from the Archon and his retinue, perhaps with a net so even if you do fight back you won't overdo it...
> 
> Goodness, just talking about it makes me giggle.


The thought of a Mandrake pack swarming over a SM tactical squad is doing the same for me. That and Incubi hacking down hordes of IG.


----------



## Khorothis

And how about a first-turn immobile Land Raider? Hell, you might end up blowing it up! :laugh:


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD

im wondering what Drazhar will be like


----------



## Lord of the Night

LuLzForTheLuLzGoD said:


> Im wondering what Drazhar will be like


ARGH!. He's my favourite of all Dark Eldar!, I wanna see him so bad!. Nobody can best the Master of Blades, not even Vect or Hesperax.


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD

is drazhar getting a new model?


----------



## Lord of the Night

All Dark Eldar are getting new models, and they've confirmed that no units from the previous codex has been dropped so Drazhar is still around. Grr I want to see him soooooo badly.


----------



## Death Shroud

Does this mean we'll see a decapitator model this time round? He must win some award for the "latest model ever!":laugh:


----------



## bitsandkits

I wonder how quickly we will see this stuff come out, the first wave is large but lets face it more units need to follow and quickly


----------



## your master

Orochi said:


> I do understand why people dislike my point of view, but please note I feel this way about every 'new' army that is released. Not just the Dark eldar. The only reason I've made comments about it at all s because at long last, it's my turn to have to wade through the sea of newbies that now collect 'my' army (a friend of mine got very angry when Space wolves got theirs).
> 
> 
> 
> so before when you said you collected tau after 2 years after coming out did you literally say to yourself " better wait 2 years till the tau aren't new then I can collect them or else someone will think I'm jumping on the band wagon" :laugh:
> I think you need to relax a bit
Click to expand...


----------



## Loli

See i can wait for Vect, since from what im reading he no longer has his Dais which is a totaly bumer for me since i thought that model was sexy, i kinda hope its an upgrade simialr to Sammael and his landspeeder or the SM guy with his Moondraken. I mean the Dais was a geuinly hot model imo.

Regarding the bandwagon jumpers, ive had a DE army before i enjoyed it, but the reason i no lnoger do is because aside from Drazar, Vect and his Dais, Raiders/Ravegers (awesome models), Hellions (yes i like the hellions, im a huge Spiderman fan okay) and Hesperax, i thought the models were just god aweful. I dont mind using an army i lose with, but when im playing i want to love my army, and no matter what i did the models were just so god dmaned ugly i couldnt love them.

Take my 'Nids, im yet to win a single game with Hive Fleet Fabulous against my main oppenent (damned IG Gunline alongside my terrible reserve rolls), but i dont care since i love the models, the pain scheme etc. But with DE, im sorry but most of the old DE models look like they have been chewed out by someones ass then someone took a drill to them in an attempt to save them only to make them worse.


----------



## bitsandkits

just been checking out Jes Goodwins DE sketches online and the dark eldar warriors were started April 2006!!


----------



## Warlock in Training

Holy fuk monkeys.... they sure rush this race.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Please keep the flaming to a minimum, this is the first and hopefully only time I will have to say it but stop flaming eachother. Everyone is entitled to their opinions (even if they are wrong :crazy.

DE are next, no need to bitch about something else being more important. If you follow common sense then they should updated the oldest and most broken first which to me is what they seems to be doing. DE being the most broken, followed by GKs who cant really do anything right for their points costs followed (probably) by Necrons who arnt that much better than GKs and lastly Sisters of Battle who fairs better than all the previous but still arnt even close to any 5E codex in competitiveness.

No this isnt official, its what I believe personally from the rumours Ive gathered over the year and to me it does make allot of sense. After these armies I would put Tau, BT and DA as the most in need of an update. The impression I got from talking to the designers at Games Day though is that GW will put out a SM codex somewhere in there simply because SM sell...


----------



## Loli

MadCowCrazy said:


> No this isnt official, its what I believe personally from the rumours Ive gathered over the year and to me it does make allot of sense. After these armies I would put Tau, BT and DA as the most in need of an update. The impression I got from talking to the designers at Games Day though is that GW will put out a SM codex somewhere in there simply because SM sell...


Yeah but the annoying thing about that is, is that instead of updating the current Marines they have now GW will probably just release Salamanders/Iron Hands etc :'(


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Loli said:


> Yeah but the annoying thing about that is, is that instead of updating the current Marines they have now GW will probably just release Salamanders/Iron Hands etc :'(


probably not, the only reason BA and SW got new Dex's was because they HAD dex's before. if anything we will see DA for the next marine update. and the nilla dex has a 5th ed update as it is


----------



## Mathai

It was late last night when I think I saw it somewhere on this site, and I cant seem to find it again so... I read someone mention that Harlequins will be an option the the Dark Eldar in the upcoming codex? 

While I dont have any particular opinion on the DE, I am a huge Eldar fan and would absolutely love to have a peek into how they plan to make Harleys better than they are at current.


----------



## Winterous

Mathai said:


> It was late last night when I think I saw it somewhere on this site, and I cant seem to find it again so... I read someone mention that Harlequins will be an option the the Dark Eldar in the upcoming codex?
> 
> While I dont have any particular opinion on the DE, I am a huge Eldar fan and would absolutely love to have a peek into how they plan to make Harleys better than they are at current.


'Confirmed' info says that Harlequins will be in the DE codex, but will be identical to the Craftworld Eldar version.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

hm im not sure about Harlequins. they would be a toss up for me in my army.


----------



## Loli

Winterous said:


> 'Confirmed' info says that Harlequins will be in the DE codex, but will be identical to the Craftworld Eldar version.


Which is something i still dont get, the Eldar codex is old, the DE dex will be new, and if DA/BA have to tollerate different point costs i think the same should apply to Eldar, heck if needs be just make a FAQ allowing them to use the DE ones. Anyway most Eldar players i know dont even take Harlies and just mount everythign in Falcons or what ever anyways. In part (even though i think they are cool) is because from what Eldar players have told me there are jsut better Elite choices to take, and from what im reading about the DE codex the same will apply here, meaning the only reason for me to take Harlies as is, would be my love for them anyway.


----------



## Winterous

Loli said:


> Which is something i still dont get, the Eldar codex is old, the DE dex will be new, and if DA/BA have to tollerate different point costs i think the same should apply to Eldar, heck if needs be just make a FAQ allowing them to use the DE ones. Anyway most Eldar players i know dont even take Harlies and just mount everythign in Falcons or what ever anyways. In part (even though i think they are cool) is because from what Eldar players have told me there are jsut better Elite choices to take, and from what im reading about the DE codex the same will apply here, meaning the only reason for me to take Harlies as is, would be my love for them anyway.


I hope they do that too, change them for DE and then change the rules for Eldar as well.


----------



## Baron Spikey

It's already been specifically said by GW at Games Day that the Harlequins in the Dark Eldar Codex are going to be *exactly* like the one is Codex: Eldar- points cost, stats, options, everything.


----------



## Loli

Baron Spikey said:


> It's already been specifically said by GW at Games Day that the Harlequins in the Dark Eldar Codex are going to be *exactly* like the one is Codex: Eldar- points cost, stats, options, everything.


I know that, ive reluctantly accepted that fact, but what i dont understand is why keep them the same


----------



## Winterous

Loli said:


> I know that, ive reluctantly accepted that fact, but what i dont understand is why keep them the same


This, they could certainly make them better, they should, but


----------



## Baron Spikey

1) Because they are exactly the same, it's not like with Dark Angel/Blood Angel/Ultramarines Tactical Squads which are all made up of different Marines with different training and heritage, the Harlequins that fight with the Craftworld Eldar are the same individuals (I mean that on a personal rather than factional level) as those who fight alongside the Dark Eldar.

2) Because the Craftworld Eldar players would bitch if the Dark Eldar got a better version of the Harlequins and they didn't for ages.


----------



## Winterous

Baron Spikey said:


> 1) Because they are exactly the same, it's not like with Dark Angel/Blood Angel/Ultramarines Tactical Squads which are all made up of different Marines with different training and heritage, the Harlequins that fight with the Craftworld Eldar are the same individuals (I mean that on a personal rather than factional level) as those who fight alongside the Dark Eldar.
> 
> 2) Because the Craftworld Eldar players would bitch if the Dark Eldar got a better version of the Harlequins and they didn't for ages.


Pay attention.



Loli said:


> heck if needs be just make a FAQ allowing them to use the DE ones.





Winterous said:


> I hope they do that too, change them for DE and then change the rules for Eldar as well.


----------



## Loli

Baron Spikey said:


> 1) Because they are exactly the same, it's not like with Dark Angel/Blood Angel/Ultramarines Tactical Squads which are all made up of different Marines with different training and heritage, the Harlequins that fight with the Craftworld Eldar are the same individuals (I mean that on a personal rather than factional level) as those who fight alongside the Dark Eldar.
> 
> 2) Because the Craftworld Eldar players would bitch if the Dark Eldar got a better version of the Harlequins and they didn't for ages.


But there is no way that if and when Eldar get and update that they will keep the same Harlies as the DE codex. They will more than likely get and updated version of the Harlies. I mean im thankfull DE are getting an update and i shouldnt push my luck but i just dont understand it. 

And if Harlies didnt get an update in the next Eldar codex to keep it fair for the DE players then you might as well just remove them now since it means they will never get updated.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Its no use hoping for something that wont happen. The chance of GW changing stats/wargear in an old Codex is 0. Ask all Dork Angel players about their Storm Shields and Cyclones...


I find it interesting that the Harlequins are around, it really shows that the different Eldars are bound together, and that the 'quins are a travelling theatre group/warband just like they are supposed to bek:

Another both fun and interesting thing is that the Venom is introduced to a real Codex. This was the 'quin transport in the (really) old Citadel Journal armylist for them. My guess is that this is the only transport them can ride in. Gonna be interesting to read that one out


----------



## Lord of the Night

Plus there's the lore issue. Why the hell would Harlequins help the Dark Eldar?, Harlequins serve only the Laughing God but I can't see why in any shape or form they would even consider aiding the twisted kin.

Wait there is one scenario. Both are vehemently opposed to Chaos though the Dark Eldar deal with it differently. Perhaps both would aid each other to fight Chaos, specifically She Who Thirsts.


----------



## Blue Liger

Even though Harlequins are going to be exactly the same as they are in the Eldar Codex doesn't mean there isn't a slight chance they may still benefit from any army wide rules the DE have as they are technically part of it if they are in the codex.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Harlequins with the pain upgrade? yes please!


----------



## Lord of the Night

If Harlequins that work with the Craftworld Eldar use things like the Shrieker Cannons or the Harlequin's Kiss... then just imagine what the Harlequins that work with the Dark Eldar will use.


----------



## Creon

Harlequins are the ambassadors and connection between the two cultures. Fluff wise they always have been. They do not judge, and are not a part of either culture. They are there as the external conscience of the Eldar Race. And the Hidden City needs that as much as the Craftworlds do.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Then where the hell have they been throughout the millennia when the Dark Eldar have been, doing what they do best. I think that the Harlequins helping the DE are some kind of Dark Harlequins, twisted and evil even by Harlequin standards, perhaps worshipping Cegorach and She Who Thirsts as one being.

Just a theory.


----------



## Stella Cadente

LuLzForTheLuLzGoD said:


> is drazhar getting a new model?


No, because the Dark eldar players would moan its horrible and ugly.


Baron Spikey said:


> It's already been specifically said by GW at Games Day that the Harlequins in the Dark Eldar Codex are going to be exactly like the one is Codex: Eldar- points cost, stats, options, everything.


just as ugly and just as crap then.

although why someone would take some of the ugliest models sculpted by GW in there Dark eldar is beyond me, it would ruin the whole army, not only from the shit models, but also your opponent vomitting over your models from the sight of them.


----------



## normtheunsavoury

Lord of the Night said:


> Then where the hell have they been throughout the millennia when the Dark Eldar have been, doing what they do best. I think that the Harlequins helping the DE are some kind of Dark Harlequins, twisted and evil even by Harlequin standards, perhaps worshipping Cegorach and She Who Thirsts as one being.
> 
> Just a theory.


This all stems from the whole concept of "good vs evil" which just doesn't work in 40k. The Eldar are nasty, arrogant and manipulative. They are not good guys.
The Eldar/Dark Eldar divisions are not as pronounced as they are between High Elves and Dark Elves in fantasy. 
Eldar use spirit stones and self discipline to stave off the predations of Slaanesh whereas the Dark Eldar use the pain and suffering of others to save there own souls. It's no different than the Eldar manipulating a situation so that a battalion of IG get wiped out instead of a few Craft World Eldar. 
Dark Eldar do not worship Chaos in any way shape or form, they hate Chaos just as much as their craft world cousins. 
The Eldar race was decimated by the birth of Slaanesh they have just found different ways to survive.


----------



## Lord of the Night

New Update!. For those of you reserving your judgement on the Raiders, reserve no more because the full info is here. The Raider is lithe speed and the Ravager is heavy armour clad!
















































Jes Goodwin said:


> Jes: The first of the vehicle range to be designed was the Raider. Other races have their signature tanks, Dreadnoughts or skimmers, but in this highly mobile army it is the humble (if such a notion exists for a Dark Eldar) troop transport that is the iconic vehicle. As the Raiders had supposedly been adapted from the pleasure craft of the Ancient Eldar, we wanted to exaggerate the 'flying boat' look, the elegant lines of Arab dhows and Greek triremes were influences, the pierced rails a nod to Elizabethan galleons and the pirates and privateers of that era. Again, we were looking for a distinctly dark take on the Eldar aesthetic, a style that could be used to tie all of the vehicles designs together.
> 
> The initial concept was an attempt to get a variety of elements down on paper, many of them made it through to the final model, but not always in the same place! The Eldar style intakes ended up beneath the hull, whereas the gun mount and the shape of the forward hull were set from this drawing. This was also another demonstration for a need to test the ideas out on a prototype, as the model really had to be about the same size as the previous version and look like it could carry a squad.
> 
> The prototype really helped to solidify the strongest elements of the concept. It could also be better scaled to the Warriors in 3D, so you could get an idea of whether you could get a squad of Warriors on it! You couldn't, well not without adding a couple of movement trays to the sides, which didn't do much for the sleek eldar look. It needed crew, at least a steersman and a gunner, but it was a bit plain with just the two. The maquettes of the Warriors hanging from the sides started as a bit of a 'what if', you could certainly hang lots of Warriors on it and it looked much better. If we included them, they could function as markers for an embarked squad, give an excuse to make more variant heads and torsos or just be good for dioramas.
> 
> The prototype was then handed over to Ollie Norman, who would build it digitally on the computer. We added more refinements during construction; Ollie found a way to make the extendable gang plank work and generally brought a lot more solid engineering into the design, as well as sorting out the grav-ribbing. We started some tests on the pierced decking and added in digitally designed weapons. Splitting the kit up and working out a logical construction order was addressed at this stage.
> 
> As the digital Raider took shape, more drawings were produced, mainly for variants on design elements. We wanted the distinctive shapes of the sails, the rudders and the various blades to be combined to give each Raider a different silhouette. The sigils on the rams were a development of some of the decorations on the Warrior armour.
> 
> The steersman controls the Raider through a complex combination of engines, keelblade and aethersail.
> 
> The hanging crew ended up being one of the most popular features. While Ollie was working on the vehicle design, we drafted in Aly Morrison to sort out the crew. Aly worked digitally to fit in with the digital raider, using scans of the warriors to animate new versions to fit the raiders hull. He also added more head and torso variants [all compatible with the warrior and wych frames] and produced even more holstered splinter rifles.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

personally, I LOVE the new raiders looks, the old raider / ravager are ok, but the new raider, despite it having a sail, with all the crew hanging off the sides really works


----------



## Lord of the Night

KhainiteAssassin said:


> Personally, I LOVE the new raiders looks, the old raider / ravager are ok, but the new raider, despite it having a sail, with all the crew hanging off the sides really works.


I know, it really adds to the pirate attitude of the Dark Eldar. Plus the control scheme, its very very Eldar and therefore very very awesome.


----------



## deathwatch27

And you could also paint them with browns and orange rust add a fat slimey guy on a big one and recreate the sarlaac battle on ROTJ (or Return of the Jedi).
Entry into the Hersey Online movie competition anyone. 
They still look cool regardless


----------



## Baron Spikey

Lord of the Night said:


> Then where the hell have they been throughout the millennia when the Dark Eldar have been, doing what they do best. I think that the Harlequins helping the DE are some kind of Dark Harlequins, twisted and evil even by Harlequin standards, perhaps worshipping Cegorach and She Who Thirsts as one being.
> 
> Just a theory.


They've been fighting alongside them for thousands of years, the Harlequins aren't a force for good- they're even more unpredictable than the Dark Kin (as in even the other Eldar factions fear them for their capriciousness)- the DE wouldn't fight alongside Harlequins who worshipped She Who Thirsts, they'd attempt to kill them just like uncorrupted Harlies would.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Baron Spikey said:


> They've been fighting alongside them for thousands of years, the Harlequins aren't a force for good- they're even more unpredictable than the Dark Kin (as in even the other Eldar factions fear them for their capriciousness)- the DE wouldn't fight alongside Harlequins who worshipped She Who Thirsts, they'd attempt to kill them just like uncorrupted Harlies would.


I don't know, I think the Harlequins would recognize that the Dark Eldar are for all intents, an abomination upon life. The Eldar may not be good but they aren't evil, everything they do has a reason and they don't kill just because they can. The Dark Eldar do though, they pillage, rape and kill because of their soul deterioration and because they enjoy it. The Harlequins are capricious and impossible to understand, but surely they must see that the Dark Eldar are just as bad as Chaos.

Im waiting until the codex is released before I speculate anymore on the lore, but I don't think it will be mainstream Harlequins aiding the Dark Eldar, it will be some kind of twisted off-shoot, either a seperate faction or Harlequins who have been broken by the Dark Kin. That could happen, the twisted kin raid their cousins all the time, whose to say they haven't fought the Harlequins at some point.


----------



## N0rdicNinja

Does this look like a Ravager to anyone else?










Credit to kelterran over at BoLS for pointing it out.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Lord of the Night said:


> I don't know, I think the Harlequins would recognize that the Dark Eldar are for all intents, an abomination upon life. The Eldar may not be good but they aren't evil, everything they do has a reason and they don't kill just because they can. The Dark Eldar do though, they pillage, rape and kill because of their soul deterioration and because they enjoy it. The Harlequins are capricious and impossible to understand, but surely they must see that the Dark Eldar are just as bad as Chaos.
> 
> Im waiting until the codex is released before I speculate anymore on the lore, but I don't think it will be mainstream Harlequins aiding the Dark Eldar, it will be some kind of twisted off-shoot, either a seperate faction or Harlequins who have been broken by the Dark Kin. That could happen, the twisted kin raid their cousins all the time, whose to say they haven't fought the Harlequins at some point.


I'd be willing to take that bet (mainly because I know your wrong), the Dark Eldar are as bad as they are *because* of Chaos- the Primordial Annihilator, why would the Harlequins pick a fight with a faction of their own race who hates Chaos as much as they do?


----------



## Lord of the Night

Baron Spikey said:


> I'd be willing to take that bet (mainly because I know your wrong), the Dark Eldar are as bad as they are *because* of Chaos- the Primordial Annihilator, why would the Harlequins pick a fight with a faction of their own race who hates Chaos as much as they do?


Because the Dark Eldar do Chaos's bidding in an effort to stave it off. The violence, slavery and evil is so that She Who Thirsts will focus her attentions elsewhere. They hate Chaos but they are still doing its work, in their own twisted way.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Lord of the Night said:


> Because the Dark Eldar do Chaos's bidding in an effort to stave it off. The violence, slavery and evil is so that She Who Thirsts will focus her attentions elsewhere. They hate Chaos but they are still doing its work, in their own twisted way.


They live unrestrained by morality like the ancient eldar before them, that doesn't mean they work for Chaos- the Imperium of Man kills millions daily, that doesn't mean they work for Khorne.


----------



## IanC

Where exactly did the "Dark Eldar work for Chaos" thing start anyway? I always read the Dark Eldar as "Eldar, acting as they used to before the Fall"


----------



## effigy22

I would just like to point out your now on the philosophical debate of good and evil, i still still think its just a point of view.

But in my POINT OF VIEW i think Dark Eldar are the most evil mofo's out there! Chaos have a goal, Dark Eldar do it because they are desperate. And a cornered animal is the most dangerous (unless its a Lemming).


----------



## Warlock in Training

effigy22 said:


> I would just like to point out your now on the philosophical debate of good and evil, i still still think its just a point of view.
> 
> But in my POINT OF VIEW i think Dark Eldar are the most evil mofo's out there! Chaos have a goal, Dark Eldar do it because they are desperate. And a cornered animal is the most dangerous (unless its a Lemming).


I agree with this. Chaos Daemons are the only things more evil. Chaos Marines are pushed into the corner and act as bad as Biker Gangs, brutal but not so much as 100% cruel. Orks are big and mean. Necron kill swiftly with noe passion. DE are all about cruel, painful, killing. There the children of Ted Bundy and Jack the Ripper. Twisted.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Dark Eldar are definitly not good, Eldar are not that good either, but dark eldar are Sadistic fucks who use pain as a kind of extacy. as I have said before, they are BDSM goths.


----------



## Masked Jackal

Similar to Fantasy, Dark Eldar aren't as straight-up evil as Chaos is, but they aren't corrupted by dark god to be that evil. They just are that sadistic by themselves.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Masked Jackal said:


> Similar to Fantasy, Dark Eldar aren't as straight-up evil as Chaos is, but they aren't corrupted by dark god to be that evil. They just are that sadistic by themselves.


Dark elves and dark Eldar have the same style of storyline for background. They both hold onto old ways not letting a great issue of their culture change who they are. the Dark Elves didnt become sissy moping emos that wear white to mourn. and the Dark Eldar retained their love for BDSM.

also: they are by far more evil then chaos marines, but less evil then daemons, since daemons are... well evil incarnate techniquly.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Masked Jackal said:


> Similar to Fantasy, Dark Eldar aren't as straight-up evil as Chaos is, but they aren't corrupted by dark god to be that evil. They just are that sadistic by themselves.


in my mind dark eldar are far more evil then chaos as chaos is more chaotic then evil, 
although the dark eldar aren't quite as evil as the x factor or britain's/america's/etc got talent


----------



## Blackyujiro

Ahhh, the old "good vs evil" of 40k discussion. I've always figured, that everyone in the 40k universe is dishing out "sloppy seconds" to Chaos, with all the killing(the basis of the game, and the source of Khorne's power), BDSM behavior(Slaanesh get the table scraps of course), and you general questionable(by OUR moral standards) behavior. Which probably why Chaos will nevr truly be defeated, too much emotional energy out there(unless the Crons or Nids wipe everyone out).

So, I figure DE do what they do for two reasons:
1. Hey we've been into this hedonistic shit since we can remember, why change.
2. Oh wow! If we devour the souls of others, it will take longer for the Chaos god of freakyness to consume ours...done.


----------



## Mathai

Yeah, they may only be perpetuating their old ways that led to Slaanesh, but they also do it in order to prevent it from getting their souls. By extracting the pain from those they capture, I do believe they prolonge their own lives thu denying the chaos god their souls...or something. I'm a little fuzzy on the details. x.x


----------



## Thoughtweaver

Just a thought here, but isn't the lovely metaphysical debate of good vs. evil and just where everyone falls in terms of 40K something that should be popped into the 40K Fluff forum?

Not that I don't have my own opinions on the matter, but it doesn't overly pertain to any of the current news/rumours. Nobody has even typed a single word about Jes' comments on developing the Raider in GW's blog today, let alone the fact that the GW blogger called it the Ravager...mind you, they're one and the same thing, but still. :wink: Silly bloggers.

Linky: Here

Oh, and it looks like Jes is taking the DE minis to the Italian Gamesday, but they don't mention much about what Germany's getting for them.

Edit: Yes, I know the Ravager has more guns on it, I meant they're basically the same body. So please douse any flames before I have to pull out my trusty Super Soaker. :biggrin:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

HOW DARE YOU CALL the RAVAGER and the RAIDER the same skimmer!!!!!!11!!!!1!!1!1

now onto being serious. the raiders mentioned, see page 51 where someone linked most of the material from the GW site to here, and I stated again that I like the Raiders design even if its got a "sail" which I dont see why people hate so much, i mean they ARE pirates, and their skimmers ARE NOT space faring Vehicles, but Atmospheric Vehicles. as such, it could be said that the Dark Eldar incorperated Sails into their Vehicles in order to Reduce the ammount of energy used? or maybe the sails help them navigate the warp? theres plenty of possibilities to assume WHY the sails exist.

it does help that GW is trying to bring the Pirate theme through them even more, via throwing sails, rudders, and the overall design to be more of an arab (I think? an eastern pirate sail boat not 100% sure which ethnicity they really are) / Victorian style sail ship, in which were commonly used by "pirates" back in the day for their speed. Pirates rarely used bulky ships like you see in alot of pirate movies, they used small, fast moving sail ships to quickly overtake the bigger ships, board them, and take the crew out in hand to hand, over having big ship battles.


----------



## bitsandkits

Eldar love sails, take a butchers at any of the old battle fleet gothic models , loads of sails


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

bitsandkits said:


> Eldar love sails, take a butchers at any of the old battle fleet gothic models , loads of sails


exactly! yet theres a good portion of people who seem to hate the sails like they are the bubonic plague.


----------



## bitsandkits

KhainiteAssassin said:


> exactly! yet theres a good portion of people who seem to hate the sails like they are the bubonic plague.


I love the raider, the old one was awful, new one is very jabbas sail barge i have to admit, but it looks like eldar tech, its got crew hanging off it and a sail whats not to like?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

bitsandkits said:


> I love the raider, the old one was awful, new one is very jabbas sail barge i have to admit, but it looks like eldar tech, its got crew hanging off it and a sail whats not to like?


ask... anyone whos hating on the sail? as I said, I personally love the sail touch, Its Eldary and its VERY pirate like


----------



## tu_shan82

I personally think that the new raider craps all over the old one. And if people don't like the sails, it'd be be pretty easy to just assemble the model without it, although I think they look good with sails.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

finally more people who like the sails!


----------



## MadCowCrazy

putting up my games day videos on the first page now, enjoy


----------



## FallenAutarchDrazgor

still abit sad ahra will not be in the codex


----------



## Chaosftw

MadCowCrazy said:


> putting up my games day videos on the first page now, enjoy


Cool stuff Sir. I like how the first guy thought it was MadCowKristi or something. lmao! good stuff I chuckled a little.

Chaosftw


----------



## Winterous

Stella Cadente said:


> No, because the Dark eldar players would moan its horrible and ugly.
> 
> just as ugly and just as crap then.
> 
> although why someone would take some of the ugliest models sculpted by GW in there Dark eldar is beyond me, it would ruin the whole army, not only from the shit models, but also your opponent vomitting over your models from the sight of them.


NICE JOKE STELLA! :laugh:
Because really, you couldn't be stupid enough to think that the Harlequin models are bad, not you, you're smarter than that.


New Raider looks siiiiiiiick now that we have more than 2 dimensions of it, and the sail is sweet.

Furthermore, someone mentioned Drazhar being ugly... Oh wait, it was Stella in the above quote.
His model is great, what's not to like about it?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Winterous said:


> NICE JOKE STELLA! :laugh:
> Because really, you couldn't be stupid enough to think that the Harlequin models are bad, not you, you're smarter than that.
> 
> 
> New Raider looks siiiiiiiick now that we have more than 2 dimensions of it, and the sail is sweet.
> 
> Furthermore, someone mentioned Drazhar being ugly... Oh wait, it was Stella in the above quote.
> His model is great, what's not to like about it?


no stella was talking about how the new model WOULD be ugly compared to the old one and thats why people would bitch.


----------



## Loli

KhainiteAssassin said:


> no stella was talking about how the new model WOULD be ugly compared to the old one and thats why people would bitch.


In which case you just buy the old models cheap on the internet if you like them so much and field them instead, Or just do what im doing and buy them because you like the old models anyway (before anyone yells at me i adore the new models i will be using them insteaD) but plan to use them as upgrades/sergants or something if possible. 


Stil hoping Dais is an upgrade for Vect, that baby was sexy! 

Is it just me though or does anyone else get the sneaky suspision that the Raider and Ravager are going to be in the same box similar to how the Leman Russ variants work?


----------



## your master

all this talk about harleguins but no mention of the solataire does that mean its not in?


----------



## Katie Drake

your master said:


> all this talk about harleguins but no mention of the solataire does that mean its not in?


They said that the Harlequins are identical to the ones in the Craftworld Eldar book, so that'd be a no.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

solitaire will be, probably, in the next eldar dex if he shows up atall (I doubt he will) that being said, IF he somehow showed up in the DE dex, then we could assume that the Eldar will get an update soon to host him


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Just to confirm that the Baron is right (as always):



Codex Harlequins said:


> The Harlequins are a strange sub-sect of the Eldar race, consisting of warriors drawn from the other kindreds; the Dark Eldar, Exodites and Craftworld Eldar. They are masters of the system of warp- tunnels known as the Webway and roam at will from place to place. They are seen as the keepers of the ancient Eldar myths, and perform complex dances and plays to recreate these allegorical tales, covering such events as the War in Heaven, the Fall and the Birth of the Great Enemy.
> 
> The Harlequins are held in a mixture of fear, awe and respect by all other Eldar. Their knowledge of the Webway is unmatched, and they can appear and disappear almost at will; at an Exodite Maiden World, in the dark city of Comorragh or on a Craftworld. The Harlequins have even been known to appear unexpectedly alongside the forces of other races, particularly if they are ﬁghting against the hosts of Chaos, the sworn foes of the Harlequins. The Harlequins see themselves as the saviours of the Eldar, a uniting force which will one day bring together the fragmented race so that they can regain their position as the most powerful force in the galaxy. They have a great plan, unknown to all but themselves and a privileged few, which is both far reaching and horrifying.


Not sure if I've quoted too much and violated copyright.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

seeing as how thats fluff, I dont think it would be against copyright CRCL. usually its more the point costs that GW has problems with.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

GW usually only have a problem with points costs and stats. This is why I have not posted the new DE units stats even though I have them but compared them to the old ones and added the changes, this way I dont actually post the stats and you would need the old DE codex to know the new stats. I also posted the pictures from the codex entry pages as this shouldn't be a problem either, as its art.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Winterous said:


> Furthermore, someone mentioned Drazhar being ugly... Oh wait, it was Stella in the above quote. His model is great, what's not to like about it?


Drazhar's old model is one of the very few that still look good by current standards. Hell even with the new models the old Drazhar still looks good.



Loli said:


> Stil hoping Dais is an upgrade for Vect, that baby was sexy!
> 
> Is it just me though or does anyone else get the sneaky suspision that the Raider and Ravager are going to be in the same box similar to how the Leman Russ variants work?


I do too, but from what ive read they felt that the Dais was too powerful and wouldn't work anymore, plus its points cost was too much. They said that Vect is definitely returning and he will still be unique and powerful but that the Dais was up in the air, not sure if its coming back but I do hope it does, even as an upgrade.


Those are some damn nice codex pictures MadCow, the Incubi look badass. Can't wait to know more about the Klavexes, and the Wych Bloodbrides, and the Trueborn. ARGH!, I WANT THE DARK ELDAR NOW NOW NOW!!.

I haven't played 40k yet, but ive got a grasp on the rules and stats of good units. But am I right in thinking the Incubi Klavex is epic?.


----------



## smfanboy

better pics of the raider http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=13000010a


----------



## Kinglopey

Was there anything on Mandrakes and Scourges? I'm curious to see how those improved.


----------



## smfanboy

did you also saw the ravenger on left side of the raider its on the gw link


----------



## Lord of the Night

New Update!. The Fallen Warriors and their dark lords have arrived. And they rock!.

























































Jes Goodwin said:


> Jes: Of course, a Dark Eldar army is not just about the core troops; there are several sub groups that lie outside the Kabals. The Incubi are one such group, enigmatic warrior-mercenaries with a mysterious origin. They needed to be sinister, menacing, evil. The blade-like trophy racks and horned helmets were meant to give a 'forked' silhouette, like devil-horns, that would contrast with the 'pointed' silhouette of the Kabalite Warriors. This daemonic aspect serves to intimidate opponents, as it has done for many real-world warrior cultures. The helmets also had disturbing connotations, given the myths that surrounded the founding of the first Incubi temples. At this point it was not certain what form the punisher (their fearsome weapon) would take; while fine for a guard, the halberd doesn't feel like the weapon of a warrior cult who live only to perfect the art of combat. The new Archon model needed to be compatible with the plastics, as that would give the maximum potential for conversion (short of making the whole thing plastic). Taking off the arms would allow any of the plastic arms to be used, and using the same neck fitting as the plastics would give access to a wide range of heads. A fitting for the trophy racks was also included. The model would be supplied with some bespoke metal arms and a couple of special heads that could be used on the model or to convert others.
> 
> The weapon of the warrior is the sword; the knight's broadsword, the samurai's katana, the duellist's rapier, but it needed to be none of these patterns. Renaissance two-handed swords were wielded in a complex way using both the hilt and a grip forward of the quillions called a ricasso. Using the idea of a multi-use two-handed sword, the design developed into a gracefully curved but brutal-looking blade with multiple grips, which we called a klaive. As close combat specialists, the Incubi have some of the heaviest armour in the range; using the Warrior armour as a starting point extra plates were added, most notably the tassets and rear armour. The shoulders were made heavier but the shoulder spikes were removed as the twin trophy racks would be the feature of this area.





Jes Goodwin said:


> Although the Incubi are the nearest equivalent the dark kin has to the Aspect Warriors of the craftworlds, their armour needed to be far more individual; these drawings were made to explore variations on the basic design, including variant klaives, helmets and trophy racks. Including some cloth on each model gave an opportunity to tie the Incubi into the Kabal colour scheme by adding a touch of colour to the jet-black armour.
> 
> The models themselves were made at 1:1 as they would be metal; a change of scale from the 3:1 work on the Warriors and Wyches, 28mm was suddenly looking really fiddly. The Incubi needed poses that demonstrated the different grips of the klaive design, not something explored in the concepts.
> 
> With limited time to produce variant models, the trophy racks and helmets were made as separate pieces that would fit all the bodies, adding some variation and a little poseability.





Jes Goodwin said:


> The Archon model was started very early in the project, but once several of the other sets were sculpted he was revisited to bring him up to speed with the evolving design. Once the body was done, Phil delved into the codex and suggested some more exotic options for the weaponry that we hadn't covered with the plastics. We chose a soul-trap and a huskblade as they were really nasty.
> 
> The helm was based on a very old design that I had sculpted on a Rogue Trader-era Eldar pirate model. The horned face above the eye slits looked better than a full face mask but would still work nicely if the Archon had an Incubi bodyguard.


----------



## Necrosis

MadCowCrazy said:


> GW usually only have a problem with points costs and stats. This is why I have not posted the new DE units stats even though I have them but compared them to the old ones and added the changes, this way I dont actually post the stats and you would need the old DE codex to know the new stats. I also posted the pictures from the codex entry pages as this shouldn't be a problem either, as its art.


Couldn't you do the same thing with point cost? Like succubus will now be 1 less point then before.


----------



## smfanboy

So will this mean that the archon head and arm will be swapable. Yes!!!!!


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD

eewww a space marine player D: kill it quick!


----------



## DonFer

Awesome models, I mean really they look brillant! I'm really happy for the DE players, they finally got something worth to play with. Now I'll go and stand in line waiting for the new GKs, hopefuly the models will look as cool as the new DE.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Necrosis said:


> Couldn't you do the same thing with point cost? Like succubus will now be 1 less point then before.


There were no points costs or anything on the preview pages. Think of the pages as the same as Tyranid pages, you got the fluff text, the stat range, the rules and wargear but no points costs. The points cost will most likely be in the back part of the dex just like the Tyranid codex.


----------



## Necrosis

MadCowCrazy said:


> There were no points costs or anything on the preview pages. Think of the pages as the same as Tyranid pages, you got the fluff text, the stat range, the rules and wargear but no points costs. The points cost will most likely be in the back part of the dex just like the Tyranid codex.


Curses. Looks like we will just have to wait until the codex comes into our local gw.


----------



## Thoughtweaver

I still love the fact that they are letting Jess Goodwin do all of these design process articles in the blog. I was half-hoping that we might see something about the Mandrakes tomorrow, but he still has not covered the Reavers so that will likely be what they do tomorrow. Thus, no Mandrakes to be seen until possibly the pre-order on October 5th or during the GD Italy. 

Well, unless they do Reavers and Mandrakes in the same article tomorrow...*Crossing fingers.*

I am loving the fact that they made the Archon and Incumbi mult-part metals so we can do the head and arm swaps with the other DE kits. That's just some great planning.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Thoughtweaver said:


> I still love the fact that they are letting Jess Goodwin do all of these design process articles in the blog. I was half-hoping that we might see something about the Mandrakes tomorrow, but he still has not covered the Reavers so that will likely be what they do tomorrow. Thus, no Mandrakes to be seen until possibly the pre-order on October 5th or during the GD Italy.
> 
> Well, unless they do Reavers and Mandrakes in the same article tomorrow...*Crossing fingers.*
> 
> I am loving the fact that they made the Archon and Incumbi mult-part metals so we can do the head and arm swaps with the other DE kits. That's just some great planning.


reading this on the site made my day.


----------



## Warlock in Training

Im just hoping that the Reavers are not too high in points. The 5+ save is far more crippling than 4+. Bolters are instant death. They dont have any Inv save in combat ethier do they?

Incubi look so badass. Im sure they will be winners in game.

Also I here mentions on 2 types of Talos. I like the Talos, but webway bombs became broken. I really hope that option can come back just so I could drop 3 of these guys in the thickest fighting with ease.

I am actually looking at the rules and am not to impress. They used to seem like Glass Hammer. Now they feel more like just Glass. Hope Im wrong.


----------



## Blue Liger

All I can say is I will taking my old archons agoniser claw and palcing it onto the new archon, I love the fact they made the head variable too, it rocks!


----------



## Thoughtweaver

Warlock in Training said:


> Im just hoping that the Reavers are not too high in points. The 5+ save is far more crippling than 4+. Bolters are instant death. They dont have any Inv save in combat ethier do they?
> 
> Incubi look so badass. Im sure they will be winners in game.
> 
> Also I here mentions on 2 types of Talos. I like the Talos, but webway bombs became broken. I really hope that option can come back just so I could drop 3 of these guys in the thickest fighting with ease.
> 
> I am actually looking at the rules and am not to impress. They used to seem like Glass Hammer. Now they feel more like just Glass. Hope Im wrong.


I am quite curious on your conclusion about them just being glass with no hammer, Warlock in Training. After all, there's a 5++ Inv. upgrade for the Raiders, they can move up to 36" just to start. The Incumbi look like they're going to be meat grinders when they hit the enemy, and the Jetbikes can also move like bats out of hell, do strafing attacks, plus get a Melta Blaster-type weapon that's supposed to be Str. 8 and has both Melta AND Lance rules.

I'm not even going to get into Wyches that can assault from their open-topped transports (refer to above for the transports), Harlequins with their Venom transport (Most likely), and the fact we get the...Raven? flyer added to heavy support.

How in the world is that not "hammer" enough for you? :crazy:

Edit: Oh, and I blame the 1 litre of Pepsi and 710 ml of Coca-Cola bottles with their caffiene for the reason I used the same words to start both paragraphs on my last post.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

From what I can tell you are not really suppose to engage in assault with the reaver jetbikes, with the long range travel and their blade attack I think you are just suppose to do hit and runs with them. Basically fly over enemes, do your D3 or D6 attacks per bike and hope you whipe the target out or wither it down. You have some guns built into them as well, rapid fire splinter rifles. Hitting on 3s and wounding on 4s is no joke, turbo boost if you get into trouble taking allot of models with you. Since they are eldar jetbikes you can move 6" in the assault phase to get some range between you and your target if your afraid of assault.

I think they will be godly at taking out those annoying heavy weapon troops hiding in the back, with 36" and skilled riders you dont really have to fear terrain that much either. If your opponent wants to keep his missile launchers in the back alive he wont be able to just leave them there alone like most people do now.

I think DE will completely change the way we play the game, they will no doubt change up the metagame for allot of people. You might think your awesome tournament list will kick ass vs power armour lists but when facing the new DE you might end up getting whiped.

Black Templars with Blessed Hull on their Crusaders might kick some serious DE ass though. For those that dont know Blessed Hull basically ignores the lance rule, so the DE with their S8 Dark Lances can only glance them.


----------



## Warlock in Training

Thoughtweaver said:


> I am quite curious on your conclusion about them just being glass with no hammer, Warlock in Training. After all, there's a 5++ Inv. upgrade for the Raiders, they can move up to 36" just to start. The Incumbi look like they're going to be meat grinders when they hit the enemy, and the Jetbikes can also move like bats out of hell, do strafing attacks, plus get a Melta Blaster-type weapon that's supposed to be Str. 8 and has both Melta AND Lance rules.
> 
> I'm not even going to get into Wyches that can assault from their open-topped transports (refer to above for the transports), Harlequins with their Venom transport (Most likely), and the fact we get the...Raven? flyer added to heavy support.


The Incubi sound and look awsome... hope they. The 5+ Invun for Transports is about as useful as it is for Daemon Players, which is to say not that useful at all. Move up 36" is cool, but leaves you a target without doing anything that turn. The suppose Melta/Lance Blaster sounds awsome. Jetbikes moving fast is great, but can they hit hard? Wyches always been able to assualt from the Raider. Harlies are still crap. The Raven sounds nice, but is it hard hitting or a huge flyer with no armore and splinter rifles? 

Still sounds More Glass than Hammer.



MadCowCrazy said:


> From what I can tell you are not really suppose to engage in assault with the reaver jetbikes, with the long range travel and their blade attack I think you are just suppose to do hit and runs with them. Basically fly over enemes, do your D3 or D6 attacks per bike and hope you whipe the target out or wither it down. You have some guns built into them as well, rapid fire splinter rifles. Hitting on 3s and wounding on 4s is no joke, turbo boost if you get into trouble taking allot of models with you. Since they are eldar jetbikes you can move 6" in the assault phase to get some range between you and your target if your afraid of assault.
> 
> I think they will be godly at taking out those annoying heavy weapon troops hiding in the back, with 36" and skilled riders you dont really have to fear terrain that much either. If your opponent wants to keep his missile launchers in the back alive he wont be able to just leave them there alone like most people do now.



It sounds like their good for that hitting Devies/Havoks/Oblits/Hive Guard/ HWTs/ect., but 5th is more often than not Mechanise, and I dont see what they can do for that. I heavely invested so far in RJBs but now it seems like a total waste. They're just too weak with the 5+ lame save. Orks have as much chance surviving, that just seems wrong for a RJB.


I hope for my wallets sake Im wrong on them.


----------



## Thoughtweaver

Alright, I can agree with the points you've made in principle. As for Harlies, as with most things DE it's all in the application. We'll have to see what they contribute to the Elites side that Mandrakes and Incumbi don't, I suppose.

Still there's the Ravager with its being able to move at cruising speed (thus getting that 4+ cover save, as I recall) plus being able to fire all three of its weapons. That's pretty nifty...maybe not quite on the same level as the Lemon Russ and its Battle Cannon, but nothing to sneeze at. The Talos should also help out on the hammer part. I'm just really curious as to the "Slaughter" variant I've heard about for the Ravager, and just what they're doing with the Scourges to make them viable. Ga. The waiting is its own sweet agony! What a good way to prepare to field the Dark Kin again. :grin:



Warlock in Training said:


> The Incubi sound and look awsome... hope they. The 5+ Invun for Transports is about as useful as it is for Daemon Players, which is to say not that useful at all. Move up 36" is cool, but leaves you a target without doing anything that turn. The suppose Melta/Lance Blaster sounds awsome. Jetbikes moving fast is great, but can they hit hard? Wyches always been able to assualt from the Raider. Harlies are still crap. The Raven sounds nice, but is it hard hitting or a huge flyer with no armore and splinter rifles?
> 
> Still sounds More Glass than Hammer.



I also like MadCowCrazy's point about using the racing Reavers to take out those pesky SW Langfang-style ML squads. Although I'm also curious if it might be a contest between them getting there before the Mandrakes or not.  I'd likely put money on the Reavers, but it would be fun to see your opponent's face as the shadows around them come alive to rip them apart.

Oh, and I loved the videos too, MadCowCrazy. I'm sure there was a small bit of hedging here and there in them, but ah well...I'm just thrilled that the darkness has pulled back to reveal the DE at long last. I've never played Duke Nukem, but given how closely the two things were announced to each other I think picking up a copy of DN: Forever might be a good karmic choice. :victory:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

Thoughtweaver said:


> Still there's the Ravager with its being able to move at cruising speed (thus getting that 4+ cover save, as I recall) plus being able to fire all three of its weapons.


Nope, you have to go Flat Out to get 4+ cover.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Thoughtweaver said:


> Alright, I can agree with the points you've made in principle. As for Harlies, as with most things DE it's all in the application. We'll have to see what they contribute to the Elites side that Mandrakes and Incumbi don't, I suppose.
> 
> Still there's the Ravager with its being able to move at cruising speed (thus getting that 4+ cover save, as I recall) plus being able to fire all three of its weapons. That's pretty nifty...maybe not quite on the same level as the Lemon Russ and its Battle Cannon, but nothing to sneeze at. The Talos should also help out on the hammer part. I'm just really curious as to the "Slaughter" variant I've heard about for the Ravager, and just what they're doing with the Scourges to make them viable. Ga. The waiting is its own sweet agony! What a good way to prepare to field the Dark Kin again. :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also like MadCowCrazy's point about using the racing Reavers to take out those pesky SW Langfang-style ML squads. Although I'm also curious if it might be a contest between them getting there before the Mandrakes or not.  I'd likely put money on the Reavers, but it would be fun to see your opponent's face as the shadows around them come alive to rip them apart.
> 
> Oh, and I loved the videos too, MadCowCrazy. I'm sure there was a small bit of hedging here and there in them, but ah well...I'm just thrilled that the darkness has pulled back to reveal the DE at long last. I've never played Duke Nukem, but given how closely the two things were announced to each other I think picking up a copy of DN: Forever might be a good karmic choice. :victory:


whats a lemon russ. last I checked theres no tank made of lemons in the 40k universe.


----------



## Necrosis

KhainiteAssassin said:


> whats a lemon russ. last I checked theres no tank made of lemons in the 40k universe.


Dude, you know what he means, it's a common mistake. You don't have to be jerk about it.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Necrosis said:


> Dude, you know what he means, it's a common mistake. You don't have to be jerk about it.


yes I do. hes mis-spelling the name of my SM armies primarch.


----------



## Winterous

Necrosis said:


> Dude, you know what he means, it's a common mistake. You don't have to be jerk about it.


It's not a mistake, it's an awesome joke


----------



## Chzl9

Remember Reaver`s will get the 3+ cover save for turbo boosting.

So if they can do damage while turbo boosting and without ever entering combat, which is what I`ve gathered from the rumors, they are going to be nearly untouchable as long as you take a little care with moving them.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Winterous said:


> It's not a mistake, it's an awesome joke


atleast someone sees the truth


----------



## Thoughtweaver

KhainiteAssassin said:


> whats a lemon russ. last I checked theres no tank made of lemons in the 40k universe.


Okay, Lemon Russ or Leman Russ...they will still blow up right pretty if the comment about Scourges getting Haywire Grenade Launchers is accurate. :biggrin:

Edit: Please note, I didn't originally intend to misspell it. However, I agree that it's a good joke.

Edit of the Edit:


Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Nope, you have to go Flat Out to get 4+ cover.


Thank-you for the refresher, Wolf_Lord_Skoll. It's deeply appreciated. Just more proof I have to dust off my armies and dive back into playing 40k ~before~ the DE show up lest my DE want to tear my heart out due to not being able to play them properly.:training:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Thoughtweaver said:


> Okay, Lemon Russ or Leman Russ...they will still blow up right pretty if the comment about Scourges getting Haywire Grenade Launchers is accurate. :biggrin:
> 
> Edit: Please note, I didn't originally intend to misspell it. However, I agree that it's a good joke.
> 
> Edit of the Edit:
> 
> Thank-you for the refresher, Wolf_Lord_Skoll. It's deeply appreciated. Just more proof I have to dust off my armies and dive back into playing 40k ~before~ the DE show up lest my DE want to tear my heart out due to not being able to play them properly.:training:


didnt think you did mean to mispell it. I just had to be a funny asshole with my comment. and Haywire Grenade launchers on Scourge will be just... damn... nasty...


----------



## Winterous

Chzl9 said:


> Remember Reaver`s will get the 3+ cover save for turbo boosting.
> 
> So if they can do damage while turbo boosting and without ever entering combat, which is what I`ve gathered from the rumors, they are going to be nearly untouchable as long as you take a little care with moving them.


*coughFLAMERScough*


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Chzl9 said:


> Remember Reaver`s will get the 3+ cover save for turbo boosting.
> 
> So if they can do damage while turbo boosting and without ever entering combat, which is what I`ve gathered from the rumors, they are going to be nearly untouchable as long as you take a little care with moving them.


Exactly my point. The question is how you will be able to upgrade them, they have the 3 different blades, but can each one of them have the D6 S6 one? Or is that maybe only for the arena champion? If you can have 5-10 bikes zooming 36" doing D6 S6 hits on a group of units then thats pretty much a squad whipe right there. Its almost the same a a 15loota squad blasting away at you 

The Bladevanes text says : Once the movie is complete, the unit inflicts D3 S4 AP- HITS per Reaver on one unengaged, non-vehicle unit that lies un the line, resolved immediately.
This means you dont even roll to hit, so its straight to the damage rolls and this is done in the movement phase. Since they can also use combat drugs and one of the drug effects is FNP afaik this will make them really hard to kill after a turbo boost with 3+ cover save and 4+ FNP.

Im not sure about the FNP though because I believe FNP is one of the rewards for Power from Pain rule as well. I remember Goodwyn sayin something about FNP not stacking but I cant remember what the question was but it is plausible it was in regards to units who have both combat drugs and Power from Pain.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Winterous said:


> *coughFLAMERScough*


*coughPINNINGcough* <- if those rumors are right


----------



## Son of mortarion

the reavers are nasty mcnasty, but there are ways to deal, as each army has ways to remove the cover save. the hydra comes to mind, with its special rules.


----------



## Thoughtweaver

Winterous said:


> *coughFLAMERScough*





KhainiteAssassin said:


> *coughPINNINGcough* <- if those rumors are right


Not to mention that whole Eldar jetbike movement during the assault phase that MadCowCrazy mentioned a few posts ago, so they've got a very good chance of being out of reach for a flamer in any case.

Hmmm...I'd be tempted to try painting a Speedy Gonzales outline or something like that on the squad leader's bike, but I'm afraid my freehand skills aren't up to it. :laugh:


----------



## Winterous

Thoughtweaver said:


> Hmmm...I'd be tempted to try painting a Speedy Gonzales outline or something like that on the squad leader's bike, but I'm afraid my freehand skills aren't up to it. :laugh:


Amazing plan.
Or Road Runner


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

yea, Eldar Jet bike, Skilled Rider, Multiple units being able to do D6 str 6 ap - automatic hits on a squad during the movement phase with combat drugs for a multitude of possibilities. Power through pain for even more... oh my


----------



## Thoughtweaver

KhainiteAssassin said:


> yea, Eldar Jet bike, Skilled Rider, Multiple units being able to do D6 str 6 ap - automatic hits on a squad during the movement phase with combat drugs for a multitude of possibilities. Power through pain for even more... oh my


Has me cackling maniacally already...may have to pick up some troops from other armies and create some "oh, did my Reavers just run through that squad of yours" markers for the Strength Through Pain rule. Mmmm...use my modeling knife to cut some IG in half, spatter them with blood. Maybe have a few heads on their own bases...that or put things like that on the bases of the bikes...or both. Oh, the plaaaaaans, yes. :wild:

Edit: I wonder if someone has made Leman Russ stencils for tank kill markers?  They'd look good on the Ravagers...


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Thoughtweaver said:


> Has me cackling maniacally already...may have to pick up some troops from other armies and create some "oh, did my Reavers just run through that squad of yours" markers for the Strength Through Pain rule. Mmmm...use my modeling knife to cut some IG in half, spatter them with blood. Maybe have a few heads on their own bases...that or put things like that on the bases of the bikes...or both. Oh, the plaaaaaans, yes.


doing that with my extra bits from my space wolves. I have alot of them...

edit: or im going to get the extra bits from my buddy who plays chaos / buy a chaos box purely to make the bases out of. see my bases thread


----------



## coalheartly

even if i sound like a bandwagoner, those are some fine looking models, and even if i end up buying enough to make a small army and never play them, they will be a blast to model/paint.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

coalheartly said:


> even if i sound like a bandwagoner, those are some fine looking models, and even if i end up buying enough to make a small army and never play them, they will be a blast to model/paint.


my thoughts exactly, I will be buying them as an artist first. because they will fit my mindset too much to be ignored detail wise.

As for playing them, that will depend on how the Codex turns out, but the more I think about the jetbikes, if the whole squad gets even one attack per model without engaging in close combat in the movement phase, Ill play.


----------



## Thoughtweaver

Nooooooooooooooo.....!!!!! :shout:

No Jes Goodwin and DE goodness in the blog to satiate my dark desires for more DE information today. Darn blasted HE release information, which the blogger slightly messed up due to lack of the HE battle magic card and BL book links he mentions but I do not see.

Oh well, just more agony to savour until more DE codex stuff leaks, I guess. :headbutt:


----------



## LOKI_DE

Orochi said:


> Appreciated Stella. Voice for the silent, crying majority.
> 
> I salute you!
> 
> On the plus side, I seem to be upsetting a few people aswell. Keep the insults coming kids, I'm just glad my oppinion is generating so much interest.


xD i like your opinion . I prefer it being a rarety to be a DE player and murdering everything.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Its now been one week since Games Day and I think its time to do a full compile of all the rumours and summaries out there. It seems most of them quote the stuff I have put up and put up my pictures 

None the less, I will try to compile it as best I can.


----------



## Thoughtweaver

Okay, so during the weekend I was ploughing through the 50+ pages of the great "The Dude"'s Dark Eldar MK3 thread, and Frgt/10 has started popping out a fair bit more information. As I'm currently at work, I cannot confirm all of it so I shall see if MadCowCrazy gets his compilation done before I get home tonight. If not, I'll pop it up in a new post later.

However, one of the things I definitely recall is there is both a Haemonculus, and he said a Haemonculus Ancient for HQs, along with the Archon and Succubus (I think that was the name given for the Wyche HQ choice). He also stated that the Ancient is a fair bit different from the regular Haemonculus instead of just improved stats.

Further, he confirmed that Scourges are now FA, not HS. This makes me wonder if their role has changed to be more similar to Assault Marines instead.

There are 8 Special Characters: Vect, Lady Malys (Vect's ex-wife), all the old except Kruellagh, and a couple others...again, I'll update with the full list later.

There's a wee bit more, but at the moment that is all I can recall off the top of my head. Enjoy! :drinks:

Edit: Is it a holiday in Britain today? I still can't see any official blog updates for today. 

Edit of the edit: I just remembered that the Huskblade available for the Archon causes ID, without any leadership check required.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

as thought said. Huskblade will cause auto ID on any unsaved wound (of coarse the exception is annoying EW pricks, since they cant be ID'd) Tie that with that little gem that doubles the STR of the archon every time he kills an MC / IC. kill one of those with him then go on a rampage of IDing any multi wound units with him, oh the wonders of being evil


----------



## Orochi

Is Arhras in?!?!?!


----------



## Thoughtweaver

Orochi said:


> Is Arhras in?!?!?!


No, Arhra is ~not~ in the Codex. Not sure of the full reasons, but he is mentioned in the fluff. Specifically, he's tied deeply into Drazhar's background.

Let the "OMG, no Arhra!?!?!?!" statements commence. :ireful2: :wink:

Also, I just recalled that Frgt/10 mentioned that Vect is even more powerful with both his Dias and the "on foot" version. The foot version is supposed to be close to the same points cost as Mephiston, with the dias version being about the same or higher than the points for Archaon on the Fantasy side. At least, I think I'm right on that last part. I hate our firewall at work. 

Also, all SCs are HQs. No upgrade SCs in the Codex.


----------



## Orochi

OMG, no Arhra?!?!?!

lmao, to be fair, it was a long shot. As to be honest, if we had Arhra, we'd have no need for Drazhar.

What's vect going to be like? he on his dais? or on foot?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Orochi said:


> OMG, no Arhra?!?!?!
> 
> lmao, to be fair, it was a long shot. As to be honest, if we had Arhra, we'd have no need for Drazhar.
> 
> What's vect going to be like? he on his dais? or on foot?


the MKIII thread over there doesnt say. once my local GW gets the book ill answer this. though I have a feeling others will see and answer before I can


----------



## Orochi

I'm really hoping for 'on foot'. The new archon model is piss poor. So I'll need something else to ease that pain. Just aslong as he doesn't look like the thing on the cover of the codex...that is some horrendous art going on there.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Orochi said:


> I'm really hoping for 'on foot'. The new archon model is piss poor. So I'll need something else to ease that pain. Just aslong as he doesn't look like the thing on the cover of the codex...that is some horrendous art going on there.


um... are you blind, the new archon model is awsome. how can you say its piss poor? the OLD archon models were piss poor with all those blades that really just didnt fit. or that horrable attempt to have it look like it was wearing the face skin of a fallen opponent.


----------



## Orochi

Nah i'm not blind. Lol.

I think both the Lord and Incubi look far to much like something from a Warriors of Chaos army. Infact, I'd go as far to say that now they have a Tzeencian hero on foot 

Not my taste in all fairness.


----------



## Thoughtweaver

*Pointing to my edited post above.* Vect's on foot and can also go on on his "Flying machine o' Doomy Death".

Edited for spelling. :blush:


----------



## Orochi

I love you.

No here's hoping he doesn't look shit aswell!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

he will probably look exactly like the archons. so since you think that looks like shit, he probably will look like shit to you


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM

KhainiteAssassin said:


> the MKIII thread over there doesnt say. once my local GW gets the book ill answer this. though I have a feeling others will see and answer before I can


I'm hoping to get my copy before this week is over. Really hoping


----------



## Blue Liger

All I can say is my new Archon is getting the old Archon's giant Claw. In regards to the models I do think they went a little far with the horns so I'll just be trimming them off on some of the models - most likely the Incubi to give them just the head with no horns as they don't represent the tormentor helm anymore so no need for an over the top helmet.

Though I am looking forward to Vect on foot and when melta meets lance!

I've heard some stores already have thier copies so you may aswell go in and ask the staff if they have it yet as they may have a copy to have a sneak peek at it!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

H0RRIDF0RM said:


> I'm hoping to get my copy before this week is over. Really hoping


how the F will you be getting copies this early!?! get a second one and send it to me!


----------



## Thoughtweaver

Orochi said:


> I love you.
> 
> No here's hoping he doesn't look shit aswell!


Remember, the head and arms of the new Archon miniature are compatible with the Wyches and Warriors for DE kits at least, plus I believe he comes with an alternate head. The initial part was confirmed by Jes Goodwin himself in last week's blog about the Archon and...Raider, if I'm remembering correctly. The alternate head was seen in shots from Games Day, along with some conversions with head and arm swaps.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM

KhainiteAssassin said:


> how the F will you be getting copies this early!?! get a second one and send it to me!


I've particuler friends who can get the book. Some earlier then others.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

H0RRIDF0RM said:


> I've particuler friends who can get the book. Some earlier then others.


well you better either be sending me a copy, or divulging ALL the information we want from the book


----------



## Creon

Or keeping his connection happy by not doing any of that. He'll tell us what he feels good for, and within a few days we'll know it all!


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM

KhainiteAssassin said:


> well you better either be sending me a copy, or divulging ALL the information we want from the book


To paraphrase yourself. If I get it before anyone else it will be shared!


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Bah, I still have to wait 2 weeks before I get my preview copy. Hope you get yours and can share some cool stuff 

I will do my compilation tomorrow, too damn tired today. Ive managed to get a cold while I was in the UK....


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

that sucks MadCow, I just had a cold for almost 3 weeks


----------



## Thoughtweaver

*Information update*

Okay, as stated previously, I'm trying to wade back through 30+ pages of the latest posts on the Warseer Dark Eldar Mk3 compilation thread for Frgt/10 posts. Here are the results. I've tried to make sure they are in the proper chronological order as well.

--------------------------------------------------------------


> Originally Posted by RampagingRavener View Post
> The models go up for pre-order on the 5th. There are things in the first wave we don't yet have pictures of - namely Hellions, Urien Rakarth, and a clear picture of the Ravager. Presumably we'll get to see these three when they go up on the site on the 5th.


and the mandrakes
urien rakarth will make your jaw drop. seriously amazing piece of sculpting.



> Originally Posted by Krovin-Rezh View Post
> I'm not buying anything until I know we are getting a good set of rules this time around.


you've got nothing to worry about there 



> Originally Posted by librerian_samae View Post
> Having seen the urien rakarth concept picture,
> I have to say if they managed to get the pulsating bursting body cavity brain thing, out curving spiky spine and gribbly tentecles/implement arms sculpted as per the art am definately getting him, the art was disgusting gross and vile in an amazingly good way!


they very much did
Urien is what fabius bile WANTED to be 



> Originally Posted by Kendo View Post
> Is this idea that Old grotesques morphed into bigger, angrier models based on purely stats, or do you have a visual representation of some manner to go on as well?


both



> Originally Posted by Ba'al Starslayer View Post
> Do they all actually TAKE HQ choices? For example is Drazhar a HQ choice by himself, or part of a Retinue as before?


they all take a hq choice, drazhar included afaik

Originally Posted by Leggy View Post
Now we just need to find out what the huskblade does.
power weapon; causes ID



> Originally Posted by Scarecr0w14 View Post
> Does anyone know if pictures of future unreleased models will be in the book, such as scourges or a new talos? I would think it strange if they put the really old models beside the new ones, and they cant just leave them out :/


time to put this one to rest.
there is no old models shown in the dex.
however; there are no models shown past the wave 1 release



> Originally Posted by Erazmus_M_Wattle View Post
> The question I have is, are the Scourges still in the army list and did anyone see any of the concept art for them? Did they look cool?


scourges are still there



> Originally Posted by jspyd3rx View Post
> Have you seen the Mandrakes yet? I know we have all seen the concept, though I believe the actual pic kf the model hasn't. Can you tell us anything about it? Like are the energy lines on the body raised or how are the faces looking? Also, is there going to be room for variation?


they're exactly like the concept and the codex cover. crazy cool.
there should be some room for variation. probably not a whole lot, but once you see them you probably wont want to convert them anyway 



> Originally Posted by nagash42 View Post
> heard on dakka from Arctick_Firangi who says has seen the new dex taht hellion have hit and run cept if they use it they can pull a IC out of its unit.


only if there's a hellion champion with a special type of skyboard 



> Originally Posted by Dag View Post
> that would be dumb. sorry, lol that would have so many op uses it wouldnt even be funny, that said fluff wise its still AWESOME


Op? Hardly; given you can't drag him that far out of his unit and it keeps you locked in combat with the IC.
And whether you think it's dumb or not is irrelevant cause it's in the codex 



> Originally Posted by Polaria View Post
> I've asked these questions before, but then nobody had any information to share regarding them... Now it seems Frgt/10 might have the answers I need:
> 
> 1) Are wyches troops? (in FOC or with SC)
> 2) Do wyches get transport?
> 3) Do Harlequins have the same upgrades (shadowseer, deathjester) as in Eldar 'dex?
> 4) Do Harlequins get transport?
> 
> Thanks in advance if anyone can confirm these


Yes (foc), yes, yes, no 



> Originally Posted by Bloodknight View Post
> Mind giving us a hint?


everyone with combat drugs in the army has the same ability for the entire game (you dont get to pick though)
no nasty side affects any more either



> Originally Posted by Bloodknight View Post
> So the new model won't be the Talos but something else? And the current Talos is the smaller construct?


smaller construct? i'd say they're both similar sizes
there's no new talos model for a very long time either...
so my guess is the future model will cover both variants

btw bloodknight; had a look in your project log, and those ravagers with 3 dark lances are going to be very tasty come codex time 



> Originally Posted by havik110 View Post
> well that depends on if you can still give your archon drugs and a punisher and then a soul trapper...drugs make your st 5 or 6 depending on how punishers (glaives) work and then kill an IC and you double your S to 6, +1 for weapon, +1 for drug (I hope it still works this way as archon was my troop killer)


combat drugs work nothing like this anymore



> Originally Posted by Redman120185 View Post
> Woo... I got 1000. So I had heard there may be 2 versions of the talos. Which catagory will the old model talos fall into


there are 2
the current metal one is still called the talos 



> Originally Posted by Ba'al Starslayer View Post
> Is it too early to ask HOW these two are different? Is it simply one is weaker and cheaper? Or do they fulfil slightly different roles?


different roles



> Originally Posted by epicusmaximus View Post
> wait , one more question has the solitare thing been answered yet or not?


hes not there



> Originally Posted by jibbajabbawocky View Post
> Do the DE still keep the "They are always the Attacker in scenarios" rule?


i dont believe so



> Originally Posted by Fable View Post
> I'd say blame Fritz (from the Way of Saim Hann). He outright stated that he had stat and rule confirmations for some DE units and that the Harlequins were updated for 5th edition and "blow the craftwolrd eldar Harlequins out of the water." He got a lot of hopes up. Currently he's touting that the Dark Lance will be AP1.


fritz is basically talking bs. the harlies are identical and dark lances are still AP2 



> Originally Posted by Ivellis View Post
> Frgt/10, thanks a lot for answering all of our questions mate.
> 
> I have a few of my own if you don't mind. 1. Do the Trueborn have any stat differences to the typical warrior, or is it purely equipment upgrades? 2. Is there really elite wyches as well? If so what makes them different? 3. Does the Archon have any easy way to increase his strength?


1. both
2. yes. refer to answer 1
3. besides the soul-trap; no i don't believe so. you could just take an agoniser to render strength meaningless...

-------------------------------------------

Given the length, I'm splitting this into two posts.


----------



## Blue Liger

Guys in Aus Previews of the codex should be in all or most stores by tomorrow I know my local one is previewing tomorrow and alot in the Sydney area should be aswell!

On that note having seen it before hand - Scourge now kick some major ass!


----------



## Thoughtweaver

Again, these are from Warseer's DE MK3 compilation thread, and mostly Frgt/10's replies and posts with additional information. My compilation of it, part 2. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------



> Originally Posted by Hellebore View Post
> Shouldn't it have an infinite Harlequin transport capacity then?
> 
> Does anyone know if the venom is described as a dark eldar vehicle, or a harlequin one used in the same force?


Hellebore
dark eldar i believe, the artwork has DE riding it and harlies dont have it as a option

also confirmed is 8 SCs in the book:
vect, lelith, urien, drazhar, decapitator, duke sliscus, lady malys and baron sathonyx

edit: also; scourges are FA



> Originally Posted by vampiremusic View Post
> hmmm intresting im now contemplating a reaver army or wych army choices choices hmmm i have to think about it
> 
> so i wonder what roles will the other new specails characters will play


cant do an all reaver army, no way to take them out of FA



> Originally Posted by 5deadly View Post
> where in the Force organization do the trueborn fall and whats the weapons layout for these guys? if they are not troops can they become troops ? (like wolf guard)
> 
> Scourges are fast attack, but Rapid fire and Jump packs could be a conundrum there a fix for this or do they carry another gun like Shard Carbine, also do they have the same weapons layout as before?
> 
> whats Heavy support for a Kabal army?
> 
> one more..
> In your honest opinion can a Kabal army be a contender?
> you seem to be the man for the right info...
> 
> much obliged


wow lots here...

-trueborn are elites, not giving away weapon options but 'lots' fits them well they cant become troops
-I believe scourges have shard carbines as standard, but i could be wrong. much more options now as well
-there are 5 HS options, 2 old, 3 new
-Kabal army as in theme wise? or a DE army in general? the dark eldar are going to be very very nasty when used correctly, but i think a combined arms approach is going to work the best as they are the ultimate glass cannon (out of their 5 vehicles, none have above AV11 (not counting vects Dais)). a single minded approach may fail horribly



> Originally Posted by Zander77 View Post
> I find that very interesting. I'd assume they lose access to dark lances, but probably get additional gear to make up for it. So if Hellions, Reavers, and Scourges are all FA, then it really is a competetion for FA in the army. I have to admit, I didn't see that coming.


dont forget beast masters
wait till you see the competition for elites



> Originally Posted by TheRatsInTheWalls View Post
> Would you consent to further rewarding your faithful with such information as the number of troop choices, or whether a non-SC HQ on a jetbike or skyboard are viable options?


unfortunately there is no way to put a non-SC on a jetbike or skyboard
this was the only thing that has made me sad about the list



> Originally Posted by Michaelius View Post
> I have a bunch of old scourges with Dark Lances and Splinter Cannons will those be usable in new dex or should i prepare for converting them?





> Originally Posted by Bloodknight View Post
> I'm very interested in that question, too. I've got two full units of Scourges, one with Lances and one with no guns currenty - I could equip them with Lances, Blasters, Shredders or Splinter cannons from the bitzbox, but I'm not sure what to do with them.


both of you should hang onto them, they won't be invalidated



> Originally Posted by Leggy View Post
> or have they taken the opportunity to cram another mc into the list? Or is it something completely different?


to my knowledge no MC pets



> Originally Posted by Starchild View Post
> @ Frgt/10:
> 
> So we now have a fairly complete view of the army list, but what I'd really like to know is, who exactly are the Dark Eldar? How did they survive the Fall, how do they deal with Slaanesh (or do they even care?), how did they arrive in a nether-region of the Webway? It's alright if you don't want to give that away, I'm just insanely curious...


i wish i knew this myself



> Originally Posted by Michaelius View Post
> Actually is there a wych Archite in there or some options from Archon to make one?


there is a standard wych hq option



> Originally Posted by Symrivven View Post
> Kruellagh has been devoured by a horde of blackspotted warpbeasts.


this made me chuckle



> Originally Posted by Hellebore View Post
> I suppose being able to take the Decapitator, Drazhar and an Archon is way too badly balanced against 4 rune priests, or an army with the sanguinator, mephiston, and Lemartes.


Hellebore
to be honest; vect would eat all of them for breakfast on his own
i wont even get started on lelith or the decapitator...



> Originally Posted by Hellebore View Post
> Really? More character creep? I thought Mephiston was absurd...
> 
> If Vect shows up with S7 T7 W10 or something...


Hellebore
lol not quite
if meph gets to him and vect rolls a 1 for his shadow field he's still boned
getting to him in the first place however...



> Originally Posted by verydarkshadow View Post
> Wait... wait - what? WHAT?! You must be exagerating, at least a bit ...


maybe a little
but he is ridiculous



> Posted by Ivellis
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by iamjack42 View Post
> Is there no Archite on jetbike option either?
> 
> 
> 
> frgt/10 said non-special characters cannot take jetbikes or skyboards.
Click to expand...




> Originally Posted by Michaelius View Post
> Bell has some rumors on Dracon profile:
> http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2010/...ules-pt-2.html
> 
> altrough warrior stats with 3A is rather sad imho


well that's what you're getting, a warrior with 3A and ld9



> Originally Posted by stevegill View Post
> There again Vect is currently pretty awesome and we can only field him on the ridiculously expensive throne of death


yeah well he got more awesome and more expensive in equal measure



> Originally Posted by Boomstick View Post
> Sorry if I’ve missed it, i have looked honest, but can warrior squads still be equipped with two dark lances/splinter cannons, therefore still be the gun bases they are currently?


sure
if you have a squad size of 20...



> Originally Posted by Shamana View Post
> By the way, is there going to be a third "generic" HQ choice, or would they be kabal archon, cult archite, and the homunculus?


*technically* there's 4. only 3 choices though
and no im not referring to a retinue



> Originally Posted by Zander77 View Post
> ...more expensive? It can get more expensive than Abbadon and then some? Wow....can the rules really make him worth that? Ghah I don't know how much longer I can wait for the codex...


without his dais; vect nears meph in points
with his dais...he makes all other characters points cost look insignificant



> Originally Posted by vampiremusic View Post
> ah i must of missed them thank you very much for that
> 
> WHAT only Archon and Haemonculus no wych lords


there is a wych lord (succubus)

Originally Posted by Frgt/10 View Post
ok i think what i said got mixed around a bit and will continue to unless i clear it up...my bad...

non SC hqs:

archon
succubus
haemonculus
haemonculus ancient

there is a big difference between the last 2 and i dont just mean in stats/points


----------



## Thoughtweaver

*Reviewing the two compilation posts I just put up.* Ummmm...maybe I should have chopped those down into fourths...

*Sigh.*

Anyway, glad to hear the black boxes (or at least the preview dexes) will be available for those in Australia tomorrow, Blue Liger. Too bad I'm on the other side of the pond. I'll have to pop into my local GW store tomorrow night to see if they've got theirs in. Mind you I'm not sure I'll be able to wade through all the drooling gamers to look at it.:wink:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

ill be poping into my GW, since its a tuesday my GW is always DEAD normally. if they got the black box in, im sure ill have someone I can challenge tomorrow if my buddy does not show up though! heres hoping! XD


----------



## Thoughtweaver

KhainiteAssassin said:


> ill be poping into my GW, since its a tuesday my GW is always DEAD normally. if they got the black box in, im sure ill have someone I can challenge tomorrow if my buddy does not show up though! heres hoping! XD


Yeah, "usually" implies it's just some normal weekday. We're talking the "OMFG! Black boxes for DE or at least DE pre-order day!". I wish both of us the best of luck, though. :biggrin:

Hmmm...wonder if I'd get in trouble for taking my Bo staff with me to fend off the drooling mob? :angel:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

lol. well Im hoping I can throw the pre-orders on. though Im not gunna order much, since the style of which Im doing my DE. buy a box, build it, paint it, base it. buy another box. repeat until army is made. that way, I dont end up with half done models like I always do with little reason to paint them and getting bored of painting them. lol


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Thoughtweaver said:


> Yeah, "usually" implies it's just some normal weekday. We're talking the "OMFG! Black boxes for DE or at least DE pre-order day!". I wish both of us the best of luck, though. :biggrin:
> 
> Hmmm...wonder if I'd get in trouble for taking my Bo staff with me to fend off the drooling mob? :angel:


also on this note: the pre-ordering it says around mid day in the UK, wouldnt that be like late night for everyone over the pond like us? IE we wouldnt get pre-orders until wedensday?


----------



## Medic Marine

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat440233a&rootCatGameStyle=
Yuo wythes are troops,
I find it odd that there are no growtests. 
hmmmm


----------



## your master

Loving the different helmet for the archon anyone know if this all that's preordering that is coming before the release I'm noticing no ravager is this coming out in January :shout:


----------



## bitsandkits

bugger me very surprised at those prices was expecting the infantry to be at least £18 if not £20 , £15 pounds for 10 minis feels like taking advantage of GW. £20 for the raider is on the money, codex same again, incubi i expected to be £20 but £18 seems about right/cheap when you consider other 5 man metal packs, reavers i think are also good value @ £21 when you consider the orks are £23 and space marines are £25.

gonna guess battle force will be 3 bikes, 2 sets of warriors and 1 set of witches for £55


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

and a raider. 

but remember this BnK Ive seen, more times then not, GW price their kits for how many will be bought by any one person (so cheaper points would be less priced) so watch them all be DIRT cheap so we have to field a ton of them to get a 1500 army and then everyone would call us cheeze


----------



## Thoughtweaver

KhainiteAssassin said:


> also on this note: the pre-ordering it says around mid day in the UK, wouldnt that be like late night for everyone over the pond like us? IE we wouldnt get pre-orders until wedensday?


Actually, they're several hours ahead of us in Great Britain, by about seven to nine hours depending on time of year. You know, that whole Daylight Savings Time thing. :wink:

As for Ravagers, Mandrakes, Hellions, and the other confirmed first wave stuff we haven't seen so far: it's likely being released as a second pre-order on October 20th so Jes can do more shock/awe at the Italian GD on Oct. 17th, and also in line of what they did with the Demons releases in August.

Edit: *Blinking.* Okay, anybody else notice that suddenly the missing blog post from yesterday's also up on the site?

Edit of the edit: And in the blog Jes has returned with the Reavers. Yipee!


----------



## Orochi

Well, I just spent a small fortune.


----------



## Stella Cadente

I'm stunned to see they haven't taken the prisoners down, any fun bits like them would usually be taken off.

and once gifts for geeks gets these, its cheapness galore.


----------



## Catpain Rich

The gw prices aren't actually that bad. I'm impressed!

Must not buy... don't want to enrage proper fans...


----------



## foulacy

I've been so tempted to buy some, but... must... not.....

Prices are pretty reasonable I agree. I've never ever ever been tempted to do DE before until now.


----------



## smfanboy

Well we now know how the the new mandrakes look like, check this some new pics also Urien Rakarth, ravager and hellions, awsome. http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=13200009a


----------



## Orochi

Just checked the GW site shop.

It would appear that the Talos, 2 Heamonculi and Drazhar are not getting new models.

Shame about Drazhar...I was really hoping. Now I know how Dante/Mephy fans felt.


----------



## your master

Can't believe lelith has 4 attacks plus an extra attack for every point of WS she has higher than the enemy and she is WS 9 so against marines she gets 9 attacks ignore armour saves :shok:


----------



## Orochi

More than likely at Str3 though.


----------



## mcmuffin

Wow, the prices arent too bad. i am liking the look of the mandrakes and the ravager, but honestly, the helions dont look great. the board itself is fine, but the rider looks like shit.


----------



## Masked Jackal

Orochi said:


> More than likely at Str3 though.


I wonder if she has some of the same weapon options as the other Wyches however. if so, she could be rerolling to hit and to wound with all of those.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Added Ravager, Hellions, Mandrakes and Urien Rakarth to the news section.
Ive also come to the conclusion that Mandrakes will be metal judging from the picture on GWs website where they show 5 of them.


----------



## hungryugolino

Has the world gone mad? GW has reasonable prices for an entire army!


----------



## IanC

I'm going to order the Codex, but thats it at the mo.


----------



## Thoughtweaver

your master said:


> Can't believe lelith has 4 attacks plus an extra attack for every point of WS she has higher than the enemy and she is WS 9 so against marines she gets 9 attacks ignore armour saves :shok:


I know what you mean, that information alone made my mouth drop open in shock for a couple seconds. Afer that it turned into an evil grin at the thought of just how much she could tear through enemy squads. Even Abbadon could have his hands full at that rate. :wink:

I am loving the look of the Mandrakes, though. They look ~so~ much better than the originals, and the sculpted on flame/power on the one arm looks pretty good. Plus it gives a "you're next!" look.

As for the Hellions, I agree the board looks great. As for the rider...other than the blade, she almost appears a bit static instead of like a surfer riding the waves. Hmmmm...may be another job for converting using the plastic Wyches.

Really like the way the Ravager looks with those added gun pods on the sides. Definitely changes the whole silloute from the Raider, and work so much better than the previous solution. 

As for the reasonable prices, while this is a great start there's still the Mandrakes, Ravager, Hellions, and Uriel (which also looks awesome, btw) for room to disappoint for costs.

Edit: Although Abbadon's greater WS would mean Lileth would have less attacks, unless he was in a squad who would give her those extra attacks back. Hmmm...which brings up the question on whether or not she could attack Abbadon with those extra attaks or not.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Orochi said:


> Just checked the GW site shop.
> 
> It would appear that the Talos, 2 Heamonculi and Drazhar are not getting new models.
> 
> Shame about Drazhar...I was really hoping. Now I know how Dante/Mephy fans felt.


Where's it say that?

And those new models are frelling sweet!. As soon as I have the money im pre-ordering the codex and a good chunk of models, and the battleforce if there is one. The Mandrakes and Incubi are the best of the whole lot.


----------



## Thoughtweaver

Orochi said:


> Just checked the GW site shop.
> 
> It would appear that the Talos, 2 Heamonculi and Drazhar are not getting new models.
> 
> Shame about Drazhar...I was really hoping. Now I know how Dante/Mephy fans felt.


Well you can't expect them to just wave a magic wand and get all of it going at the same time for producing the new minis. This is already a really big release. Those will likely be in the 1.5 or 2nd waves.


----------



## nightfish

I'm not sure I'm liking all these possible metal models. I thought GW was going plastic now?

@ Urien model

Whats with GW making people stand in the air. Just looks idiotic.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Just found this :
Have had a good read through the new codex today and can confirm many things. Grotesques are still in, but are now BRUTAL. Dont think theres a model for them yet but they are ogren sized. They have littler cousins called wracks, which are still pretty decent, but nothing on the S/T5 3W monsters with FNP that grotesques are.

Jetbikes are still FA but get an even bigger turbo boost (36") and have even less armour (5+) on the plus side, they are actually good in combat now with pistol and hand weapon as well as their drugs. They also get to make D3 S4 hits PER JETBIKE on any unit they move over when turbo boosting, and this can be upgraded to D6. On the VERY down side, characters can no longer be mounted on jetbikes.

Scourges are now FA as well and have some awesome gear. They still deep strike and have jump packs, but now come standard with a assault 3 18" splinter weapon and can have heat lances (18" S6 AP1 Lance, Melta) thats right, you can now deep strike a squad with 4 lance/melta weapons!! And they have a 4+ armour save.

Hellions are all sorts of worthwhile now. Their boards have a special shooting attack that is (from memory) S5 AP4 assault 2 and their weapons are funky as well. Best of all, if you charge a unit with an IC in it, on a 2+ when you make your hit and run attack, they take that character with them and fight him on his own next turn!!

They do indeed get a fighter and a bomber, much in the vein on valk/vens but WAY cooler. They have aerial assault rules that mean they can move and fire all their weapons, they can also take a range of missile, my favorite of course being implosion missiles. Small blast, all models touched by it take a characteristics test on their wounds and if they fail it they die. INSTANT DEATH DIE!!! Brutal.

The talos is still in and comes kitted out to be even cooler, but more importantly comes with a smaller cousin, the parasite. Which is pretty decent in combat, great at shooting, and most importantly, if it causes wounds from shooting, gives pain tokens to nearby DE units.

This leads me neatly to pain tokens. If a unit wipes out a non vehicle unit, it gets a pain token. There are 3 effects from having pain tokens, with the 1st one you gain FNP. The 2nd you get gives you furious charge, and the 3rd makes you fearless. These effects are cumulative so can be awesome.

Even better, characters and units combine pain tokens. So a unit with one and a character with one would both count as having 2 if they joined. And Haemonuclus and a couple of other things come with one automatically.

Incubi are indeed now elites and have 2 attacks base, and their place as bodyguards has been taken by the 'Court of the Archon' which is a retinue like an inquisitors. There are many options in there for increasing the poison of your weapons, aliens with FNP and so on and so forth. Great fun.

Yes Wyches and Warriors have 'vamped up' versions that are elites, almost the same but all of them have LD9 and 2A and have options to take more special weapons.

Sadly disintegrators are no longer plasma cannons, they are S5 AP2 Heavy 3. Still nasty, but they were worse. On the plus side, ravagers are now allowed to move 12" and fire all weapons biggrin.gif

There are many MANY cool things you can do to these units but im not going into it all now, this should be more than enough to make people drool enough to start preordering. I know I have biggrin.gif

Cheers all, Ronin


----------



## Orochi

I just don't see the point in leaving the odd mini out of the refurbishment.

I thought the same about Logan, Mephy, Dante and the like.

If the model is ground breaking for it's time, like The KBs were, or Tyranid warriors. Then yes, I understand why they would stay in. 

But The Talos and Drazhar, although good minis, aren't really upto the latest standard.

See my point?

EDIT:

So the Dizzy is now some sort of Super Heavy bolter? Not bad I guess.

Court of the Archon sounds like fun. Explains why GW ahven't taken the prisinor models (the ones off of vect) out of the shop.


----------



## Thoughtweaver

I believe Frgt/10 specified that the dragging of the IC out of their squad by Hellions requires the leader of said Hellions to have a special board/upgrade. That's not specified in that post by Ronin.

Otherwise, some of that stuff just makes me even more excited to get my hands on a Codex. Please let my local GW store be empty and have their black box so I may study the Codex at will tonight.  May have to pop out to try a few practice games with the new rules later this week at this rate...even if it will be using my old models rather than the new hotness.

Edit: A little disappointed that they went and gave the Disintegrators that kind of changeover. I liked having the two power settings. Oh well, so far that's the only disappointment I've had from all the rumours/confrimations I've seen for the Codex so far. That's a bloody fantastic statistic given the average of previous codexes and their levels of "WTF, that's dumb" moments.

Edit of the edit: Okay, non-SC characters being unable to ride Reavers and Skyboards is another foible with the new codex, but a minor one for me.


----------



## nightfish

MadCowCrazy said:


> Just found this :
> Jetbikes are still FA but get an even bigger turbo boost (36") and have even less armour (5+) on the plus side, they are actually good in combat now with pistol and hand weapon as well as their drugs. They also get to make D3 S4 hits PER JETBIKE on any unit they move over when turbo boosting, and this can be upgraded to D6. On the VERY down side, characters can no longer be mounted on jetbikes.


I'm not really getting this. We've gone from S/T 4 with a 4+ and drugs to a S/T 3 (see previous DE rumours) 5+ and drugs? D3 hits? That suppose to make me jump with joy?

Pain tokens? Are these like WH faith points?


----------



## Thoughtweaver

nightfish said:


> I'm not really getting this. We've gone from S/T 4 with a 4+ and drugs to a S/T 3 (see previous DE rumours) 5+ and drugs? D3 hits? That suppose to make me jump with joy?
> 
> Pain tokens? Are these like WH faith points?


The Toughness should still be 4, likely Strength going down. All bikes add the +1 T, although it may not count against ID this time if they put the stat in brackets.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

nightfish said:


> I'm not really getting this. We've gone from S/T 4 with a 4+ and drugs to a S/T 3 (see previous DE rumours) 5+ and drugs? D3 hits? That suppose to make me jump with joy?
> 
> Pain tokens? Are these like WH faith points?


Pain tokens are like the Nurgle Tally Master.

As far as I know there are 3 levels and you need to kill an entire unit of non vehicles to get it.

Say you kill a squad of 5 spacemarines that have been combat squaded, now all your DE infantry models with Power from Pain rule now has Feel No Pain, next one they kill gives them Furious Charge and the 3rd one gives them Fearless.

So if you kill 3 units, which will be easy as hell with the new DE, all your units with the Power from Pain rule will have FNP, FC and Fearless special rules ontop of their combat drugs and other effects they might have.

I take it you have not read the reaver rules as I posted them in the news section.

Lets say you have a unit of 10, there is a group of whatever walking towards you. All you have to do is turbo boost 36" over them and you will do D3 AUTOMATIC HITS with each bike, there is another one that does D6 attacks but I dont know if you can get that for all your bikes or if its for your champion only. There is a third that does D3 hits and causes pinning.
So basically you have just caused 10-30 hits on a target (10-60 if all bikes can get the D6 one).
Ive said it before and I will say it again, the point of this unit is to simply drive past everything your opponent is charging towards you and then assault their heavy weapons troops that are hiding at the back the next turn.

What will they do? Turn back to kill your reavers or continue forwards? The reavers will have a 3+ cover save from turbo boosting if Im not mistaken.
They will be very nasty in the right hands and very annoying to deal with unless you have something that ignores cover saves near them. IG will have an easy time with them with Hellhounds and Hydras.


----------



## GrizBe

okay, just seen the 2'nd wave advance order De models on the main site under the 'Whats new today' section.... OMG, the Hellion's look aweful. Far too 'boxy' and the riders ugly.


----------



## Orochi

I really doubt the 'power from pain' rule will affect the entire army. More than likely just the squad who does the killing.

Otherwise that'd be far to broken. Kill 5 scouts and the whole army gets feel no pain? Doesn't sound right.


----------



## turel2

I'm not too impressed with the new stuff. Just add horns to the DE to make them more chaos like 

It looks like some one has made conversions with eldar and chaos sprues.
They have no original ideas.

At least these models seem to be in proportion.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I have to agree here. That sounds VERY overpowered. 

Loving the new mandrake models, I prefer the old Urien Rakarth model than this one. 

I just have one question on pain counters. In the same sense that killing a character gives a kill point would killing one give a pain counter?


----------



## Stella Cadente

why do the dark eldar now fly Romulan warbirds into battle?
http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m1430021a_2010-10-05_Helion_873x627.jpg
and she seriously needs to talk to someone about her hormone replacement therapy, its gone badly.

and a prolapsed anus is hardly suitable in battle....or anywhere
http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m1430017a_2010-10-05_Urien_873x627.jpg


----------



## Doelago

Stella Cadente said:


> and she seriously needs to talk to someone about her hormone replacement therapy, its gone badly.


I agree... But that was a good one :laugh: Have some rep, lol!


----------



## your master

I was gonna try and be strong and wait but I'm gonna have to get them as soon as only thing is codex is smaller than the chaos one and we all know what we think of that one:angry: it's bigger than the eldar one though which bodes well


----------



## Thoughtweaver

your master said:


> I was gonna try and be strong and wait but I'm gonna have to get them as soon as only thing is codex is smaller than the chaos one and we all know what we think of that one:angry: it's bigger than the eldar one though which bodes well


Well it's the same size as Space Wolves and Blood Angels, so we should still get some decent fluff crammed in there. :grin:

Edit: And it's twice the size of the old DE codex, so I'm definitely not going to complain. :wink:


----------



## Khorothis

Orochi said:


> I really doubt the 'power from pain' rule will affect the entire army. More than likely just the squad who does the killing.
> 
> Otherwise that'd be far to broken. Kill 5 scouts and the whole army gets feel no pain? Doesn't sound right.


You misunderstand. He meant that every unit in the army has this rule, which in turn means that only the killy unit gets the token, not the whole army. Unless of course if theres a "Power Word: Deldargasm" type of wargear or spell that makes getting a token an AOE effect instead of strictly self-affecting.


----------



## Vanchet

Units that Wipe out a unit gain a pain point
so it's
1-FNP
2-FC
3-Fearless


----------



## Orochi

Ahh, my mistake.


----------



## Kinglopey

Vanchet said:


> Units that Wipe out a unit gain a pain point
> so it's
> 1-FNP
> 2-FC
> 3-Fearless


So if you cram multiple units in to kill an opponents unit do they each get a pain point?

Where are the Hellion pics?

Edit: Oops... Hellions are on Pg1... doh!


----------



## Trevor Drake

That is a good question, I would assume that all units in the combat gain the bonus as they are all the victors and would normally be able to make a consolodation move at the end of the combat...

Can anyone perhaps enlighten us on this aspect?


----------



## Blue Liger

I'm not sure about the above with units all in CC gaining a token but from reading it there is a piece of wargear that can start you off with one token - and the next best thing is that if you have a Character that has a token and he joins a unit with a no token the unit benefits from the IC's one that they just joined!
Along side of that if they both have tokens they combine them so if the IC and unit had one each and join they now have 2 special rules making them instantaneously more deadly!!!

Also Soul Trap is the thing in the Archon's hand - after he kills an MC/IC he must pass an LD test after that he becomes S10!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

well if you read, the smaller talos might confer a pain token to those around it, and I think some of the ICs will confer pain tokens to squads they join.


----------



## Loli

The bikes sound so awesome, im sorry but a squad filled to the brim of these things would be awesome, sure its 5+ save but provided you look after they will be nasty. Plus regarding the Hydra/Hellhound comment, just deepstrike some Scourges with the Heat Lances and should be okay from the sounds of things if im honest, so its not like DE will get owned by Hydras and the like totaly.

Well i just preordered the dex, sadly i wont be ordering any models until janurary because i need some new glasses, stupid eyes! On the plus side the 2nd wave of models will be out by then.  Plus gives me plenty of time to go over the dex and proxy stuff before i buy  Cant wait XD


----------



## Chaosftw

I have pre ordered all my DE today!! they are going to look so great all over my Plague marines bases!


----------



## Mathai

I think the bikes will be balanced well enough. Like with the Eldar, but to a lesser degree, I am hoping the new DE will be specialists. The bikes will be great against some units and some armies while terrible against others, thereby forcing the player to use more ingenuity than X spam.

The token system sounds good in theory...but I just hope they have playtested all the kinks out of it already. I can think up more than a few possible loopholes in the system already that could bog down gameplay, such as what happens when two units with a token each assault the same unit. Do they combine tokens? DO they both get a token when killing the enemy? Do they get a token mid battle if they kill one enemy, but a second is still in the fight? 

Ooh, does anyone know if they have any rules that allow certain units to use a token for something extra special but temporary? (Burn a token, get a wound regenerated sort of thing?)


----------



## Winterous

Mathai said:


> Ooh, does anyone know if they have any rules that allow certain units to use a token for something extra special but temporary? (Burn a token, get a wound regenerated sort of thing?)


I hope so, that sounds awesome!
Like a Haemonculus with a 'pain cannon', that needs a token to shoot


----------



## Loli

Mathai said:


> The token system sounds good in theory...but I just hope they have playtested all the kinks out of it already. I can think up more than a few possible loopholes in the system already that could bog down gameplay, such as what happens when two units with a token each assault the same unit. Do they combine tokens? DO they both get a token when killing the enemy? Do they get a token mid battle if they kill one enemy, but a second is still in the fight?


This system is good period, why? Becuase you need to destory a unit of *None Vehilce* and since alot fo 40k is hugely mechinized is not that simple to get the bonus. Since first you woudl need to pry the people from insides the mech before you can even think about slaying them. So i think that in itself makes it balanced, maybe next edition and if mech becomes not as prominiant and sure, bu as it stands thats an auto balanxce right there


----------



## oblivion8

I dunno if anybody has posted the stuff from todays "whats new" feature but the following made me gag..



> Lelith Hesperax is the ideal accompaniment to your Wych squads and she really is a walking weapon. With Weapon Skill 9 and 4 Attacks that ignore armour saves, plus an extra one for each point her Weapon Skill is higher than her foe's, Lelith can murder entire squads.


By herself she would be a god damn monster, imagine if you put her in a large unit of wyches :shok: she would get 11 attacks against a unit of guardsmen, or 10 against space marines... thank goodness I only take genestealers (however 8 attacks is still ferocious)


----------



## Mathai

Oh I love it to, no doubt! I wasnt saying it was broken on any level as far as I can tell, just that I hope they figured out all the possible questions that would arise from a token system like this and answered those questions in the codex.


----------



## Skull Harvester

Wow, these models seriously take the cake for me. I just advanced ordered the Codex to see if I'll like the play style and such, but model wise I'm impressed. The Mandrakes in particular are incredibly, and even the Kabalites and Incubi are great. The Mandrake is probably my favorite so far, but this guy comes in a close second:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

Looking foward to seeing the Codex, looks bloody solid!


----------



## impatient gamer

The awesome new look of the wyches and warriors have pushed me into pre-ordering a second DE army. It's good to hear about the more mobile ravagers and awesome scourges. I think they may have made the pain token rule to give DE a better chance against Imperial Guard. My games against them always see their tanks HQ, and Weapon teams go, but their many infantry squads are impossible to take out. With the inevitable point increase per model were going to need that FNP and fearless to win late game attrition. Hurray for the awesome models! My faith in GW is restored!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Dark Eldar will have NO problem taking out big mobs of enemies easily. its not the big mobs of enemies that I feel DE will have issues with, personally. Im more worried about massive tank builds, since they dont confer pain points. 

yes, Dark Lances will be our shit to take out tanks. Id say that Heat Lances might too, but they are basically half range Lances. since they are only STR 6 over STR 8, even though they roll 2d6 arp with lance 12 av.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Some questions and answers by Frgt/10



Dio´Ra said:


> More like 11 4 base, 5 from WS, 1 from charge and she should get an extra attack from having two weapons? Unless that attack is counted into her 4 base attacks.
> Quick Frgt/10 Clarify!


she gets the normal +1 for charging and for 2 CC weapons



Mannfred said:


> she must be like 300points??


just above half that actually



Krovin-Rezh said:


> Isn't Lelith still S3 T3 though? So those 10A are wounding the SM on 5s, assuming she doesn't have an Agonizer hidden in her... hair?


funny you should say that...
her hair counts as a shardnet + impaler
yes shes only strength 3



Krovin-Rezh said:


> I wonder, does Lelith still have some ability that relates to the combat drugs, or does she just use the same bonus that is rolled for everyone at the start of the game?


she doesnt have combat drugs
her skills means shes above using them



havik110 said:


> Frgt/10, question...
> 
> People on Dakka reporting that fighter and bomber are fliers, not skimmers...
> 
> as there is no rule for fliers in standard 40k BRB and no one has said anything here I find this suspect, but I would need new pants if it was true...can you confirm or deny


they're skimmers



Hokiecow said:


> So are:
> Warriors are 10-20 per unit?
> Wyches 5-20 per unit?
> Incubi 5-10 per unit?
> Reavers 3-12 per unit?


warriors are 5-20
incubi are 3-10



Krayd said:


> Okay, so apparently scourges can take heat lances. Can anyone confirm whether or not they still have the option of taking splinter cannons? I'm planning to replace all of my scourges anyway (as they are among the worst of the old range, IMO), but I'm wondering if my splinter cannon scourges are going to get retired even earlier than that.
> 
> I am, of course, assuming that dark lances are no longer an option for scourges (replaced by the heat lances, which, I'm guessing, are assault weapons.


they can still take dark lances and splinter cannons



Latro_ said:


> So against marines she charges in with 10 attacks then? haha 10 attacks!


11 actually
4 + 5 + 1 for charge + 1 for 2 cc weapons



TimLeeson said:


> Hrm, I'll hope that rumour isnt true personally - I was rather hoping they'd make warp-beasts look more weird and twisted than just extra-dimensional zoo animals.


its true
the 'wolverine' is called a clawed fiend



Lyinar said:


> Just had a question about the rule for Lelith's extra attacks... I'm pretty sure this is going to be covered in the actual rule, but what determines her number of extra attacks if she's in combat against folk who have different WS values? Such as, say, a squad of Tau and a squad of Kroot?


highest WS in base contact with her



Bondoid3 said:


> ...Please dont tell me nothing has frag grenades in the codex...
> wychs come with them


everything else can take them (just about)



Kalishnikov-47 said:


> I am actually interested in how they handled the special weapon situation on Warriors. Since its now every ten models we get a Dark Lance, how do the other special weapons fit into squad size? Can a five man take a Blaster?


yes they can
but only 1 special no matter how big the unit is

oh also, this is kinda big:

Incubi can fleet now


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Raiders still are 10 capacity right? need to decide from that if foot slogging would be worth it or not


----------



## Katie Drake

KhainiteAssassin said:


> Raiders still are 10 capacity right? need to decide from that if foot slogging would be worth it or not


=/

What part of T3 and 5+ armor says "viable footslogger" to you?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

the whole 20 man squads and the fact that can you not shoot at squads in an open topped vehicle? so shooting wise, Unless im terribly mistaken, does it really matter whos where?


----------



## Loli

KhainiteAssassin said:


> Raiders still are 10 capacity right? need to decide from that if foot slogging would be worth it or not


From the sounds of things i think Raiders would be better for the magoirty since sure it sounds like they dish out alot either CC or Range (nice!) but they sounds as if they are weak beyond belief (im not including eht pain tokens in this) so Raider should generaly get them where ever and fast. I suppose it wil be up to finding a balance between foot and raider I guess. But even then it depends upon the points fo the raider too i suppose


----------



## Katie Drake

KhainiteAssassin said:


> the whole 20 man squads and the fact that can you not shoot at squads in an open topped vehicle? so shooting wise, Unless im terribly mistaken, does it really matter whos where?


20 guys wearing cardboard armor are still wearing cardboard armor. One need only kill five models in a single phase to make them take a Morale check.

As for the sentence with the open-topped vehicle thing in there, I can't say I understand what you're saying. Are you saying that passengers inside open-topped transports can shoot out, or are you under the impression that it's possible to shoot models that are in open-topped vehicles or..?

But yeah, all in all I imagine that walking units that are in a characteristically fast moving army would be a bad idea.


----------



## High Marshall Mendark

K, is it just me, or has anyone else had to go out and buy like a bazzilion new pants after seeing the mandrakes?? 

I'm soo pumped for november, but im a bit disappointed with the hellions, the riders are alright, but the boards are absolute shit... ...TO EBAY!!!

Has anyone else realised that the archons head (as sexy as it is) looks remarkably similar to that of saurons with a bit of skaven attached (incubi as well)??? not saying that its bad, but....

One thing I want to know the most is do we still have 10 lance sniper squads, or do we get the crappy new thingo where we need x men to get a lance?? Thats why i loved the old rules (templars and old de )

Oh, and are there any TOTALLY new units?? I dont mean like new versions of the talos, but something COMPLETELY different??

Mendark


----------



## Lord of the Night

I personally like the second Archon format more then the first, its more fitting for a Dark Eldar.

Its gonna be a while before I can learn all these new rules, ive read the old codex but im still somewhat foggy on the basics of 40k gameplay. Least its not long until I can play now.


----------



## deathbringer

I have not been so happy and will never ever be as broke again in my life as when the new models come out.

Thank you GW 4 years after i put off making a dark eldar army because "a new codex was round the cornor" I can finally make one 

Thank you thank you


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

LotN. I wish I could read all the rules, but that has to wait a week or two for me to make sure my Store has the dex in, because we always get it late here for some reason. 

I like both archon heads. each has a different flavor to it that suits the DE.

I will have 10 incubi, probably a TON of warriors in raiders, and Reavers. I love those bikes.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

deathbringer said:


> I have not been so happy and will never ever be as broke again in my life as when the new models come out.
> 
> Thank you GW 4 years after i put off making a dark eldar army because "a new codex was round the cornor" I can finally make one
> 
> Thank you thank you


glad to see that everyone is jumping on this bandwagon cuz GW finally released new models! lmao


----------



## Lord of the Night

KhainiteAssassin said:


> LotN. I wish I could read all the rules, but that has to wait a week or two for me to make sure my Store has the dex in, because we always get it late here for some reason.
> 
> I like both archon heads. each has a different flavor to it that suits the DE.
> 
> I will have 10 incubi, probably a TON of warriors in raiders, and Reavers. I love those bikes.


Ah. Im gonna have to learn the actual game as well as the Dark Eldar.. should be a lot of fun.

The first head is more brutal and cold, but the second head is more fluid and alien. Depends what type of Archon you want.

Incubi are a must for me. I want at least five of them in my army, absolute minimum. Ten sounds like a good idea though. I may not understand most of the rules but I know enough to see that the new Incubi rock!.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

oh I plan on having a minimum of 10 incubi, 10 Mandrakes, 40 warriors, 30 Reavers when im done. but that will be my massive force in the end


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD

Would you people not be better actually making an army list when the book comes out before dicking your money up the wall? 30 reavers?....I assume you have seen their profile then? lol


----------



## bitsandkits

LuLzForTheLuLzGoD said:


> Would you people not be better actually making an army list when the book comes out before dicking your money up the wall? 30 reavers?....I assume you have seen their profile then? lol


Common sense and wargamers are like oil and water


----------



## Orochi

I bought a steady:

Archon, 2 Boxes of Incubi (to total 10 as a retinue), 2 squads of Warriors, 1 squad of wyches and 4 Raiders.

Better to buy a good core first then expand later. 30 jetbikes? that's just stupid.


----------



## smfanboy

bitsandkits said:


> Common sense and wargamers are like oil and water


the world could not live without either one :grin:


----------



## clever handle

gotta say, the incubi didn't do it for me the initially (loved the originals more) and the archon as well, but now that I've had some time to digest I think they look great! Even with the horns...

Everything else looks wonderful, though I don't know if I'll be a fan of the PfP ASR (I'm not really a fan of ASR's... especially ones that require counters....). Everything that is, except the RIDERS on the helions... they look like they work out in the same gym as the catachans do... those arms are HUGE!

edit: anyone else notice that the biggest problem with the Archon's "first" head is that the eyes seem uneven? It may just be the angle that EVERY shot of the model is taken at, but it looks like the entire left side of his face has been "pulled" up, giving him a reverse stroked-out look...


----------



## Catpain Rich

Just had a thought. Does Hesperax lose an attack when facing WS10 opponents?


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM

Orochi said:


> I bought a steady:
> 
> Archon, 2 Boxes of Incubi (to total 10 as a retinue), 2 squads of Warriors, 1 squad of wyches and 4 Raiders.
> 
> Better to buy a good core first then expand later. 30 jetbikes? that's just stupid.


I ordered

2 Archons
1 Lelith
3 Boxes of Warriors
2 Boxes of Wyches
2 Boxes of Incubi
2 Boxes of Reavers
6 Raiders


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

you all dont get that 10 reavers is for games of apoc design, do you. I said minimum. If you noticed, I did not include any of the heavy support choices, include however many Wytches Ill have, etc. Since all of that is undecided.


----------



## Lord of the Night

New Update!. The gangers of Commorragh have arrived, the Hellions, lords of flying death!.

I like how the Hellions have changed. Rather then a variant of Wych that likes flying and speed, the Hellions have been made into a new culture. The outcasts of Commorragh, the gangers ruled by a dark master of their own.
















































Jes Goodwin said:


> Jes: There were a lot of contenders in the army list for the Dark Eldar plastic sets, but the Hellions were the next in line. Plastic is made for flying units - it's a lot easier to get dynamic poses in a lighter material and the model could be more three-dimensional. We wanted figures that could be assembled to look as if they were moving flat-out, their riders held on by the fine chain tethers that were a feature of the raider crew. As the models were primarily about the Hellions themselves we wanted to sculpt them physically, like the Warriors and Wyches, rather than digitally, as the Reavers were. Juan Diaz set about working out exactly how far he could push the 'dynamic' part of the brief, and we tried to work out how we could get physically representations of the boards at 3:1.
> 
> Before they could be sculpted, we needed to know what they looked like. More feral than the Wyches, the fighting suits were slashed rather than artfully pierced, the armour even more stripped back. The snarling breath screens became more sculptural. With the Incubi wielding their brand-new klaives, the halberd-like hellglaive became more distinctive. The twin blades acquired sinuous new Eldar shapes but the addition of hooks made them look crueller.
> 
> The basic design was elaborated upon, trying out different styles of suit, different glaives, different heads. The hair, limed, spiked and dreaded, was a contrast to the styled look of the arenas, and on the bare heads filed teeth echoed the breath screens. The slashing was simplified on the models and the bloke on the right had his shades nicked by the Reavers.
> 
> The skyboard shapes took a lot of their cues from the design of the jetbikes and the Raider. They needed to be varied but have a constant upper surface where the hellions would stand, so you could use any board with any rider. The designs were rendered digitally by Tom Walton and then rapid prototyped at 3:1 so that the Hellion sculptures could be modelled onto them.
> 
> The finished designs were fully as dynamic as we had wanted, the addition of a new ball-ended flying stand allowed the boards to be tilted to emphasise the riders suitably wild positions.
> 
> The surfaces of the skyboards are individualised with tattoo-style patterning designed by Neil Green of 'Eavy Metal, the motif was adapted for other vehicles in the range.
> 
> Rather than a variant of Wych, the Hellions emerged as their own faction, an anarchic gang culture of outcasts ruled by a shadowy master.


----------



## effigy22

I personally think the example they put up yesterday was poor but the one today looks quite good! liking the fact its a plastic kit and more than likely interchangeable with the other kits!

EDIT: Post number 500 woot!


----------



## Lord of the Night

I like the ball-joint in the stand, it will make posing the Hellions much more optional and make them look much more dangerous.


----------



## Loli

LuLzForTheLuLzGoD said:


> Would you people not be better actually making an army list when the book comes out before dicking your money up the wall? 30 reavers?....I assume you have seen their profile then? lol


Its what ive done, 1 because im currently in the grip of working on my DC army, but mainly because i dont want to fork out money for moedels im just going to decide that i dont want to be using. So thats why ive just ordered the codex, so that when i have enough money come mid janurary i can pic models il be using instead of bulk buying because i can.


----------



## Catpain Rich

Catpain Rich said:


> Just had a thought. Does Hesperax lose an attack when facing WS10 opponents?


Any answer on this? And the hellions look better than the one they put up on the site.


----------



## Stella Cadente

Catpain Rich said:


> Any answer on this?


if she does, couldn't you just avoid WS10 enemies?, I mean how many realistically exist in space marines?...err I mean all of the 40k armies, silly me implying only space marines exist.


----------



## Loli

Stella Cadente said:


> if she does, couldn't you just avoid WS10 enemies?, I mean how many realistically exist in space marines?...err I mean all of the 40k armies, silly me implying only space marines exist.


Apparently not since not running your troops in to situations where you will be at a disadvantage doesnt happen in 40K since we all charge headlong into any enemy without thinking


----------



## Trevor Drake

Here is what I ordered (yesterday)

1 Archon
2 Incubi sets
3 warrior boxes
3 wych boxes
3 reaver jetbike boxes
7 raiders
2 harlequin boxes
1 shadowseer
1 deathjester
1 wraithlord (to convert into a walking Talos)
1 Codex

I should be set for a little while, going to attempt to replace my entire army. Looking at a couple of Ravagers and (maybe) mandrakes when 2nd pre-order wave goes up. Can't wait to get my grubby little mits on everything.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Some new points costs and other goodies 

Lelith is str 3 she has no poisoned weapon of any kind. She costs 1 powerfist less than 200 points

Archon can take 3 -4 different types of guys with him in his court. One has 2+ poisoned weapons and upgrades other poisoned weapons in the unit to 2+. one has flamers with d6+1 strength, d6 ap role each time your wounding.

asdrubels vects dais is the same cost as Lysander has av 13 all round and has 3 dark lances.

1 of the special characters has a skyboard, I think its the baron

the decapitor has to always start in reserve regardless of mission.

Most of the characters seem to be arround the 15 firewarrior mark. Vect and drazhar are 2 exceptions that i remember.

Elites
Harlequins cost 1.8 firewarriors

incubi are the cost of 2.2 firewarriors

grotesques cost 3.5 firewarriors

wracks cost 1 firewarrior

mandrakes cost 1.5 firewarriors, they have normal cc weapons, they gain a shooting attack after they get a pain point I think str 4 ap4 assault 1 or 2 pinning. they can infiltrate and do have stealth

the elite wyches cost 1.3 firewarriors, I think they can have more special weapons than normal

the elite warriors cost 1.2 firewarriors are 3-10 models and 2 models may replace their gun with darklances (2.5 firewarriors cost) or other weapon disintergrator? (1 fire warrior cost) i think.

Troop
warriors cost 0.9 firewarriors 1 dark lance for every 10 models.

wyches cost 1 firewarrior I think they could have 1 special weapon per 5 for 1 firewarrior in cost there were 3 choices, 1 was shardnet and impaler, 1 was hydra gauntlets.

Raider costs 6 firewarriors has a dark lance equipped. has 3 upgrades for 1 firewarrior in cost 6 or 7 for 0.5 warriors in cost.
The expensive upgrades were 5+ inv, nightshield equivalent (think it had a new name) and the 3rd I belive upgraded splinter weaponry fired by passengers.

1 of the 0.5 firewarrior cost upgrades was 2d6 extra movement you cannot disembark in same turn, another was tank shock.

The venom has a transport capacity of 5 has a splinter cannon I think and has night shields, for 5.5 firewarriors in cost.

The fast attack optioned seemed very cheap. Im not entirely sure on cost.

Scourges poissibly 2.2 firewarriors in cost 2 in 5 could have a special weapon
for 1 firewarrior in cost points. an option was heat lance

Reavers are same cost as scourges. 1 in 3 could have callope. 1 in 3 could have special weapon. both options cost 1 fire warrior in cost and are not mutually exclusive. One of the weapons was heat lance.

You can have 1-5 beast masters per fast attack choice.

Heavy support
Ravager cost remains at 10.5 firewarriors with all its 3 dark lances.

Talos and chronos both have t7

Voidraven bomber I believe was 14.5 firewarriors in cost with 2 dark lances and a bomb


----------



## mcmuffin

Green Goblin, anyone?


----------



## Trevor Drake

Looks more like the Hobgoblin


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Wow. Nice insight into the new DE codex for those who, like me, have the tau codex. I am surprised about the character costs. I will want some more info or just wait until Saturday.


----------



## CoNnZ

The new models look amazing. Seems like most of the forum are swapping to main DE


----------



## Skull Harvester

aw man i wanna ride one of those things.

Also, is it just me or do the dome heads on the Reavers and Wiches resemble Emile from Halo Reach (and the associated helmet)? Hmmm . . painting idea!

for those of you who have no idea what I'm rambling about:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

You mean the crazy people like me who think Halo is very overrated and believes that all XBOX360 owners should stop loving it rather than losing all of your friends because you spend faaar too much time on it!


----------



## Kinglopey

MadCowCrazy said:


> mandrakes cost 1.5 firewarriors, they have normal cc weapons, they gain a shooting attack after they get a pain point I think str 4 ap4 assault 1 or 2 pinning. they can infiltrate and do have stealth


I hope they made more changes aside from the shooting after a pain point they sound the same with worse infiltrate and stealth.

All in all it sounds good, I can't wait to have a copy of the codex in my hands.

Other than Wytches and Grotesqes I'm pretty maxed out on everything... It's tough alot of these new mins look really good. I may kitbash the old Vesect on the new Raider/Ravager.


----------



## Death Shroud

I've only ordered Lelith, 1 box of Wyches and a Codex so far. I was really planning on waiting till I got my Daemons finshed but I couldn't resist getting a couple of bits to start me off.


----------



## LordWaffles

Oh god, more flying circus bullshit.

Didn't we grow out of this last edition? Fucking harlequins.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I will have you know that when used properly harlies absolutely kick ass against a wide variety of targets. I have used them to take down bloodthirsters before now.


----------



## LordWaffles

oblivion8 said:


> I dunno if anybody has posted the stuff from todays "whats new" feature but the following made me gag..
> 
> 
> 
> By herself she would be a god damn monster, imagine if you put her in a large unit of wyches :shok: she would get 11 attacks against a unit of guardsmen, or 10 against space marines... thank goodness I only take genestealers (however 8 attacks is still ferocious)


I really hope she can make it across the board. She's obviously well armored in her av10 open topped flying javelin. And once on foot she's way good with her 5+ armor save and t3.

Also harlies suck dick now, rending is bad so they became bad. And now they can't take objectives thank god. I was bemoaning last edition where rending was amaaaaazing and taking objectives with elites was amaaaaaazing. They were unstoppable.


----------



## Stella Cadente

Stephen_Newman said:


> You mean the crazy people like me who think Halo is very overrated and believes that all XBOX360 owners should stop loving it rather than losing all of your friends because you spend faaar too much time on it!


like 40k and space marine players?


----------



## Masked Jackal

Stella Cadente said:


> like 40k and space marine players?


People who have any taste at all in video-games is a better answer.


----------



## Warlock in Training

LordWaffles said:


> Oh god, more flying circus bullshit.
> 
> Didn't we grow out of this last edition? Fucking harlequins.


I like to think of them as Eldar who listen to too much ICP and Kiss.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM

I wont be able to get my Codex until next Friday. *Agony*


----------



## Loli

H0RRIDF0RM said:


> I wont be able to get my Codex until next Friday. *Agony*


But i thought the Codex and what not are released November?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Been reading the dex at my LGS (yes I actually held my breath and went in to a GW) and I have to say I'm liking the look of the army. The thing that stuck out the most was that ravengers have been made better AND THEY"RE THE SAME PTS COST! Insanity. There are some cool new weapons and special rules. The melta lance weapon is ridiculously awesome (both model and ruleswise). 

Overall I'm sold, and will be remaking my DE force.



MadCowCrazy said:


> Archon can take 3 -4 different types of guys with him in his court. One has 2+ poisoned weapons and upgrades other poisoned weapons in the unit to 2+. one has flamers with d6+1 strength, d6 ap role each time your wounding. There's also tough lizard mercenaries with FnP, high S, T & W.
> 
> I belive upgraded splinter weaponry fired by passengers rerolls to hit for splinter rifles (only).
> 
> 1 of the 0.5 firewarrior cost upgrades was 2d6 extra movement you cannot disembark or shoot in same turn(I believe you also can't shoot the next turn aswell, although I'm not 100% sure), another was tank shock & Predator AV for ramming.


There was also a blade upgrade that caused S4 hit against enemies that roll a 1 to-hit the vehicle in CC, although why you would need this is beyond me.

Drahanzar (however you spell it) has some pretty cool rules on top of all the incubi champion's upgrades. He has a counter-attack rule (a bit like Gabriel Seth's) and some twirlly blade rule (forgot what it does).

Hope that helps.


----------



## Orochi

Well, Drazhar is definitely in my army none the less. Best get converting it seems


----------



## Blue Liger

For the cost of 5 pts less than a monolith I may well be sitting Drazhar out on this occasion I would have preferred him be an upgrade for the inucbi champion or klaivex as they are now called for less points with less abilities. 
Especially when a DE archon with husk blade, shadowfield, soul trap and combat drugs is around the same cost as an old archon kitted out to the max but essentially now more deadly and that's without a gun!

I will however be looking at urein, lelith, the hellion sc and the decapitator (more for fun this one though)


----------



## Vaz

Ordered today:
1 Codex
1 Incubi box (chopping for apart for Fantasy Chosen)
1 Archon (Same again)

That's it. Mandrakes look good, but otherwise, not that impressed by them THAT much - they're fairly single army sculpts - I can't use the bare headed Kabalite Warriors for Wood Elf heads, which was my first intention due to the little chinstraps some fuck up put on.The Wych's look like Pebbles Flintstone, for fuck sake.

Good sculpts, very nice if you collect Dark Eldar. Not so nice that you can't mix your armies around, like I can with Dark Elves, High Elves, and Wood Elves.


----------



## Platton725

Why are people so excited about the Melta Lance gun? If it's S6 as the rumours say, it's essentially worse than a meltagun in all aspects except the 18" range (which means it only has a 3" better meltarange).


----------



## Winterous

Platton725 said:


> Why are people so excited about the Melta Lance gun? If it's S6 as the rumours say, it's essentially worse than a meltagun in all aspects except the 18" range (which means it only has a 3" better meltarange).


I've seen nothing to suggest they're S6.
And dude, that's HALF AGAIN the range of a Meltagun, that's a big deal.


----------



## Platton725

Winterous said:


> I've seen nothing to suggest they're S6.
> And dude, that's HALF AGAIN the range of a Meltagun, that's a big deal.


I'll gladly concede the point if it turns out to be S8, then it's better than even the Warp Lance of 'nid fame.

However, I've seen S6 in more than one place (on this forum too I think?).

18 is a lot better than 12, but if you give up the chance to ID T4 characters and be a lot worse versus vehicles of all sorts (a 50% chance of doing nothing to AV10 @long range) I'd say you're losing out, especially in an army as mobile as DE is shaping up to be, where getting within 12 or even 6" should be no problems whatsoever.


EDIT: It's even in Rumors Section 1 of MadCows excellent roundup (think it's the 2nd post?)


----------



## Creon

Several things exciting people, even at STR: 6. 1: AP 1. First AP: 1 weapon we've ever had. Squee! 2: Melta and Lance together. This irritates Spass Mareenz! Anything that irritates Spass Mareenz is good! 3: Usable by Scourges. So we have Deep Striking 1.5 range melta/lance weapons. Squee some more! Yes, I'd love them to be STR: 8. But I'm content.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

ok do you people not notice something? Id rather thave a STR 8 dark lance over a str 6 Melta Lance. since the dark lance, has full range 4+ arp over the str 6 which is still about 4+ at half range. though the fact that its ap 1 does give that extra point for what happens to it so I cant complain too much. but the 2 str points actually makes a huge difference.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I guess rolling a max of 18 vs Armour 12 just isnt enough for some people.

Then again a normal melta rolls a max of 20 vs armour value at half range, so vs anything under FA 14 its better but equally good vs FA14.

One thing Im curious about though is the melta range on the dark lance, from what Ive read its range 18", but do you need to be within 9" to get 2D6 penetration?

Im really sorry I havent updated the thread, found out some days ago my mom was in intensive care on life support from blood poisoning and pneumonia (that lung disease thats really harsh). She was moved to medical today so it seems she will be ok though she couldnt move much when I went and saw her today.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Beastmaster trufax™:

* 1-5 beastmasters/unit as you say
* each one can then be upgraded with a number of beasts
* beastmasters ride skyboards
* there are three types of beast
* each type has different stats and rules (of course)
* each type is limited by the number each master can control, as well as having a point cost
* the clawed fiend is the biggest, with 4 wounds and 4 attacks
o the fiend also gains an attack for every wound it suffers
* The names of the other types escape me, but;
o one has one wound, but also a 4+ invulnerable save and a couple of attacks
o the other is sort of in between - multiple wounds, more A, less crazy overall than the fiend
* costs are between 1 beastmaster for the 1 wound guys, and 4 fire warriors for the fiends
* a 30-model unit is not impossible, but you won't ever have more than five clawed fiends in a beast pack.


----------



## Styro-J

Just starting to wonder: What's the Dark Eldar method of downing a Monolith?

And don't say Phase Out, how would you down that thing?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

hope everythings ok MCC. 

and dont get my messages wrong, I love the Lance rule regardless. but its definitly not better then a dark lance like some think. if its str 6 rather then str 8


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Styro-J said:


> Just starting to wonder: What's the Dark Eldar method of downing a Monolith?
> 
> And don't say Phase Out, how would you down that thing?


unfortunitly this is pretty much it. Mind you, Phasing out Necrons will be Hella easy useing Reavers.


----------



## Thoughtweaver

Well I believe Haywire grenades still would do the trick against a Monolith. Getting that close to use them could be a problem. Hmmm...although I recall someone mentioning a haywire grenade launcher for Scourges on Warseer. Frgt/10 was the person that mentioned it, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Orochi

Am I right in assuming that Vect is an 'on foot' character and can be upgraded with/to his Dais?
If this is correct does he die when he is shot down (like say, a dreadnaughts piots doesn't survive)? or does he get out?

And is there a picture of him in the dex? I'm intreged.

And of course, is there a new drazhar mini? because he hasn't been taken down from the GW site shop, I'm assuming there isn't.


----------



## Styro-J

Vect does start out on foot and has to be upgraded, seems to be the consensus anyway. I would hope that something that expensive would be a little more survivable than just AV 13 though. Hopefully some awesome gear or special rules will keep him about longer.

Oh yeah, Haywire Grenades would do the trick. It would likely take a ton of them though, or some major luck.


----------



## Kinglopey

Speaking of Monoliths, rumors of the Talos were that it was going to be a Dread Killer, anyone know if it still get's the +1 S per hit against vehicles?


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

Just seen the new models.

I'm in love :blush:

I know what I'm getting this christmas!


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I imagine vect has a chance of jumping from his vehicle like chronus from the space marines. Definitely makes it more risky using his kite, i mean dais.


----------



## Creon

Yes, there are strong rumours of the haywire grenade launcher. The Talos may well be the Monolith-killer you were looking for.


----------



## Judas Masias

I don't know if this has been posted yet but i found this on BOLS.com

40K SNEAK PEEK: Dark Eldar HQs & Heavies
View attachment 8470

Posted by Bigred at Thursday, October 07, 2010 

Copies of the Codex are out and about around the globe, with reports coming in all over the place. Lets look at the latest on the HQs and Heavy Support options



via Dakka's Kroothawk (Bravo sir!)


HEADQUARTERS
Asdrubal Vect
Even more expensive but hard hitting , costing about as much as Mephiston (Dais not compulsory).
Dais is AV 13 13 13 with three Dark Lances. He seizes the initiative on a 4+.

Lady Malys
His Ex-Wife.
Immune to psychic powers and passes this ability onto any unit she joins.

Lelith Hesperax
4++ save, 3++ in combat. S3. Her hair counts as a shardnet + impaler. Her knives are power weapons. She doesn't use combat drugs, as she is skilled enough With Weapon Skill 9 and four attacks which ignore armour saves, plus an extra one for each point her weapon skill is higher than her foe's, Lelith can murder entire squads.

Drazhar
Eternal Warrior and rules/stats similar to Phoenix Lords.

Urien Rakarth
Master Haemunculus.
Gives out d3 free pain tokens at the start of the game, which must go to wrack or grotesque units,
also regains a wound at the start of each of his turns as his flesh re-knits itself.
He can make the small constructs troops, and he can give grotesques S6 instead of their usual S5 for 5 points each.

Kheradruakh, the Decapitator
mandrake champion, still with 4 arms.
Always starts in reserve, player can place him anywhere without a roll but at least 1" or 2" away from enemy units.

Duke Sliscus the Serpent
a corsair captain- nasty counterpart to Yriel who isn't that great a fighter but gives bonuses to the rest of your army.
Concept wise he is David Bowie in space, a really glam rocker dude.
Can confer 3+ Poisoned onto one unit's shooting attacks. Also, he is the Dark Eldar character who tore out Lukas The Trickster's heart.

Baron Sathonyx
has a skyboard

Archon
WS7, BS7, +1 BS, +1WS, +1A, +1LD compared to previous edition, can take Blaster (18“ range).
If he kills and enemy MC/SC in close combat, he doubles his Strength to 6. If he kills another one, he doubles his Strength to 10.
Can have bodyguard retinue called 'Court of the Archon' which is a retinue like an inquisitors.
The Court Of The Archon is the Archon's new bodyguard option. It is somewhat inspired by Greek mythology. Options include a retinue member which grants 2+ Poisoned to the entire retinue. This option is unbelievably cheap for what it does. Other options include Ur-Ghuls (which had FNP) and Medusae (which have an 'eye laser' ranged attack).
He can take different numbers of 4 different types of guards. ie. he can take some of one type and a few of another etc. (I would recommend keeping it down to 10 members so they can ride in the archon's pimpin' raider). One is a big bug - 3 wound tank monster, one is a 4 armed shooty guard, one is a general cc one, and another is a retinue member that grants the entire retinue poison 2+ CC attacks.
To make things a bit difficult, ruleswise it is not a retinue, as the Archon can be singled out in a cc attack.

Wych Lord (Succubus)

Haemunculus
FNP

Haemunculus Ancient
(quite different from Haemunculus) 


HEAVY SUPPORT
Ravager
Fast, skimmer, open-topped, AV 11 11 10, can fire all three dark lances at cruising speed

Talos
In a standard and lighter version. Both similar size, no model in the near future. Lighter version is called Cronos or Parasite (?). When the Cronos kills a model with one of its weapons, it generates a pain token up to one per weapon per turn. You may chose to with nearby unit it goes.

Cronos (via warseer)
Weaker but cheaper Talos.
When it kills a model with one of it weapons you may choose a unit to add a Pain Point to. You can only get 1 point per weapon per Turn (3 max per turn)
Has 2 ranged weapons 

Razorwing Fighter
Seem to be Skimmer, not flyers as previously said.They have aerial assault rules that mean they can move and fire all their weapons, they can also take a range of missiles. One of them: Implosion missiles, small blast, all models touched by it take a characteristics test on their wounds and if they fail it they instantly die. They can purchase up to four missiles of any of the following types and may be a mix of them. There are neurotoxin ones, imploding ones, soul stealing ones or something, and good old fashioned explosives.


Voidraven Bomber
Seem to be Skimmer, not flyers as previously said. It is armour 11 with duel strength 9 Ap 2 dark lances, can move 36 inches, fire all weapons when moving 12, can drop a strength 8 bomb along its flight path. Costs as much as Rhino plus Ravager.
They have aerial assault rules that mean they can move and fire all their weapons, they can also take a range of missiles. One of them: Implosion missiles, small blast, all models touched by it take a characteristics test on their wounds and if they fail it they instantly die. They can purchase up to four missiles of any of the following types and may be a mix of them. There are neurotoxin ones, imploding ones, soul stealing ones or something, and good old fashioned explosives.


----------



## GrizBe

Voidraven bomber..... Why does that sound like a rip off of the Stormraven?


----------



## gen.ahab

A fuckload of glass hammers, as expected.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

gen.ahab said:


> A fuckload of glass hammers, as expected.


glass cannon Race, thats what DE of any game are! (and by DE I mean Eldar and Elves)


----------



## fishywinkles

Got a chance to read through the new dex yesterday and I will write what I can remember (I have quite a poor memory but I'll try anyway) and anything else if asked.

So here goes:

New sniper weapon that causes a characteristic test vs WOUNDS or the model is removed from play (Eternal what now?).

New CC weapon that for each wound inflicted causes a strength AND a leadership test.

Agoniser is the same.

Shadowfield(!) is the same.

New ghostplate(?) armour gives 4+/6++ (scourges have this standard).

Scourges can take pretty much any heavy weapon for much cheaper than they could previously. Are now fast attack. Codex picture looks super cool (finally a use for swooping hawks :biggrin.

Bomber can take implosion missile. One-shot small blast, models hit take a wounds test or suffer instant death.

Bomber has a "mine". Strength 9 AP2 Lance Blast One Shot.

Vect has a grenade launcher. S10 AP3 wounds versus leadership, any unsaved wounds give Vect a wound back. Has a power weapon that wounds on a 3+. Preferred enemy versus everything. Dais is a transport.

New hellion SC makes hellions troops.

Lady Malys completely immune to psychic powers and so is any unit she joins.

Crucibile of Malediction now affects all psykers within 3d6". Leadership test or removed from play.

Grotesques now have improved statline (+1 wound, Higher S & T). Wracks are like grotesques but a bit weaker. Both start the game automatically with a pain token.

Haemonculi start with pain tokens. Make wracks troops.

Pain tokens can be "shared". If an IC joins a unit with pain tokens he adds their tokens to his own and vice versa. (examples:1. IC has 1 token, unit has none, IC joins, unit benefits from his token. 2. IC has 1 token, unit has 1 token, IC joins unit, both now get the benefit from having 2 tokens.)

Urien Rakarth automatically regains a wound at the start of every Dark Eldar turn. Has a poison weapon that wounds on a 3+. Gives out pain tokens at the start of the game.

Disintegrator has only one fire mode. Is now S5 AP2 Heavy 3, can be taken by some foot troops.

Venom is in (old harlie transport). Comes with flilckerfield and 2 splinter cannons.

Raiders can now be flying missiles. Wargear that lets them tank shock/ram and they gain an extra D3 front armour fro the pourposes of ramming, with flickerfield (5++) can potentially ignore return damage.

Archangel of pain now forces leadership test, if failed enemy weapon skill reduced to 1 for rest of the turn.

Heaps of One Shot weapons. (Don't remember most of these, sorry!)

Drazhar has preferred enemy and confers it to a unit he has joined. (not entirely sure, but its something thats in my head so hopefully its true and I didn't just think up). Can make an extra attack for each armour save he make on a 6. This means he can re-roll misses, make extra attacks on 6's to hit, and then make further re-rollable attacks with some of his armor saves. Codex hints that he is actually Ahra ex-phoenix lord of the striking scorpions.

New haywire grenade launcher. 24" S4 AP4. Versus vehicles works like a haywire grenade.

Aaaaaaaaaaaand thats all I can remember. If my memory gets jogged I might add some more, but someone else will nees to pick up my slack.


----------



## Max Hesperax

Got a look at the codex today, and some of the models being painted up for the weekend.
Love the bikes, and the raiders.k:
there's a hell of a lot in the codex, and that's going to require some serious thought when putting an army together.:read: or just playing for laughs
I love the idea of helions being able to pull an IC out of a squad when hitting and running, and bikes causing mayhem wherever they go.
The only model so far I'm not impressed with is the lady herself!
I'll take the rules but I think I'll keep the old model. The new one looks too much like an angry street kid to me.
Vehicles can't enter play via a W.W.P. WTF!!
Harlies can take the venom and we get the void dragon and razor wings..nice.

I think the phrase is, "we live in interesting times!":drinks:

edit: GWS Madcows mum!!!


----------



## Max Hesperax

Thoughtweaver said:


> Well I believe Haywire grenades still would do the trick against a Monolith. Getting that close to use them could be a problem. Hmmm...although I recall someone mentioning a haywire grenade launcher for Scourges on Warseer. Frgt/10 was the person that mentioned it, if I remember correctly.


haywire grenades, the Talos, ravagers, razorwings,void thingy. that should do it.


----------



## Styro-J

Yup! Problem solved! I wonder if Vect's gun works as normal against one as well. Also, it cleared up the Vect question as the Dais just functions as a transport. 

So are Dark Lances all S 9 or just those special few?


----------



## Bindi Baji

fishywinkles said:


> (I have quite a poor memory)


I'm not convinced about this bit at all, 
if that's a bad memory I dread to think what mine is


----------



## Blue Liger

Funny thing is most of it's 100% on the money


----------



## bitsandkits

Bindi Baji said:


> I'm not convinced about this bit at all,
> if that's a bad memory I dread to think what mine is


I just tell people i have a selective memory, it selects what i remember,completely out of my control as far as i can remember


----------



## gen.ahab

KhainiteAssassin said:


> glass cannon Race, thats what DE of any game are! (and by DE I mean Eldar and Elves)


At this point, even though GW has done very well with the 5th Ed codexes, I expect SC to be fucked up. I am pleased they were dead on.

However, I am slightly frightened that this dex may upset the power balance of the 5ed, iow, I think it might be more powerful than the rest.


----------



## Shadowfane

gen.ahab said:


> At this point, even though GW has done very well with the 5th Ed codexes, I expect SC to be fucked up. I am pleased they were dead on.
> 
> However, I am slightly frightened that this dex may upset the power balance of the 5ed, iow, I think it might be more powerful than the rest.


Oh please.... DE may very well hit harder than any other army out there, and have the tools to do it, but they die if you spit at them. Its not going to be an overpowering codex for the simple reason that it isnt a fire and forget army, it isnt an army that someone can just pick up and own with once they've got the latest internet list downloaded and Ebayed.
The Dark Kin have always been, are now, and always will be, the ultimate masters of the alpha strike. This codex just lets them play that way, finally.


----------



## gen.ahab

I know what it's suppose to be, but then again I know how people can fuck those things up beyond all recognition. Do I expect it? Oh hell no. But do I think it could happen? Yeah, it's possible.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

yeah the first 2 turns for DE will be the main points for them. Dont give their enemies time to react just hit them very hard very fast. its what I will be designing my army to do, in any case


----------



## Loli

Yeah the DE may have strong and aweomse fire power, but they are weak beyond all reason. Plus im still yet to see a solid way from all the leaks of dealing with Horde, IG gunline too since they apear to lack template and blast weapons. But from the sounds of things Marines WILL more than likely struggle


----------



## gen.ahab

Yeah, although I am thinking that TWC armies will do fairly well.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I have three examples of Haemonculi-only wargear:
- One causes all enemies within 3d6" to make a LD test. If they fail, their WS is 1 for the rest of the turn.
- One is a single shot weapon that 12" Strength d6 AP d6, Assault 2d6.
- A rifle that is 36" sX ap 4, assault 1, sniper. If a model suffers a wound from this, it rolls a characteristic test against its wounds. If it fails, it is removed from play. 

Originally Posted by Fallenturtle
I have to know the most burning question in the world..

How many times is an avatar of khaine killed in the book Sorry, I just find it funny how in every other book an avatars mentioned he gets punked out by jimmy first day on the job.

someone get the cd table outta him lol
no avatars were harmed in the creation of this codex

Originally Posted by Toloran
@Vampire Music

I have three examples of Haemonculi-only wargear:
- One causes all enemies within 3d6" to make a LD test. If they fail, their WS is 1 for the rest of the turn.
.
not sure where you pulled that one from cause it doesnt exist
edit: oh wait yes it does, the archangel of pain
whoops
it also drops their I to 1 as well

here's another one then:
the crucible of malediction:
all psykers within 3d6 take a ld test or get removed from play

- Voidraven is AV 11/11/10 (not 11/11/11 like on the first page)
- The "flyer" missiles are all 48" range. One of them is S7 AP- Large blast, re-roll wounds. The instant death missile doesn't roll to wound at all (just the characteristic test) and allows for Invulnerable and Cover saves.
- Both "flyers" can move 36" flat out.
- The Razorwing has a twin-linked Splinter cannon, a pair of dark lances (NOT twin linked), 4 missiles (48" S6 AP5 assault 1, large blast).

BTW Harlequins are in the codex as an Elites choice in case anyone didn't know. The entry is identical to Codex: Eldar.

To clarify the Archon Retinue

1-2 Lahmaeans - They decrease the "to wound" roll of any poisioned weapon ranged or otherwise belonging to HER AND THE ARCHON ONLY.

1-2 Medusae - These have a template ranged attack due to a creature (not specifically identified as an enslaver) that is attached to them.

1-3 Sllyth - Snake bodyguards with 4 arms. They have a poisoned carbine, 2 combat weapons and a pretty viscious profile.

1-5 Ur-ghuls - Basically a beat stick. Pretty ferocious combat profile, 3 attacks good WS S/T 5 3 wounds FNP.

They are purchased as a retinue and the Archon and friends may then join other units, unless I've read it incorrectly.

Miscellaneous

Special Weapons

Heat Lance - 18" strength 6 AP1 melta/lance
Shredder - No rending or pinning, just strength 6 blast
Hexfire Rifle - Sniper Rifle, wounded model takes a wounds test or is removed from play (yes this does cirvumvent EW)
Phantasm Grenade launcher - Assault and Defensive Grenades
Shardnet and Impaler - All adjacent models at -1 attacks, counts as 2 CCW
Hydra Guantlets - +D6 attacks, counts as 2 CCW, then add charging bonuses.
Hellglaive - +1 strength and attacks
All Splinter weapons are poison 4+ and have the profiles that the rumours reported. Vehicle mounted Splinter cannons always use heavy profile.
Blast Pistol - 6" range Blaster, counts as CCW.


Hellions: 5 for 19.50€
Contains five plastic Dark Eldar Hellions, including all weapon and wargear options from the army list.
• Hellions are jump infantry and a Fast Attack choice.
• Armed with Hellglaives that add +1 Attack and +1 Strength.
• Hellion squads can include up to 20 models (4 box sets).
• Hellions have the Hit And Run special rule.
• Combat drugs confer a random bonus, such as +1 Attack, Strength or Weapon Skill.

Mandrakes: 5 (metal) for 23.50
Mandrakes have a 5+ invulnerable save.
• Mandrakes have the Fleet, Infiltrate, Move Through Cover and Stealth universal special rules.

Webway portal: 7.5€
Can be taken as wargear by Archon or Haemonculus.
• Once used, allows Dark Eldar reserves to enter the battle from the webway portal.
• Only available while stocks last.

Urien Rakarth: 12.50€
Urien Rakarth is an HQ choice.
• Urien regains a single Wound at the start of each turn.
• Urien’s Ichor Gauntlet wounds enemies on a 3+ and inflicts instant death.
• Urien starts the game with one pain token, giving him the Feel No Pain special rule.

Ravanger: 39€
Includes three dark lances, which can be replaced with disintegrator cannons.
• Includes Dark Eldar pilot, three gunners and three optional passengers.
• Ravagers can move at cruising speed and still fire all weapons.
• Enhanced aethersail upgrade allows vehicle to move an additional 2D6” but not shoot.
• Chain-snare upgrade inflicts damage on nearby enemy units as the Ravager passes them.
• Grisly trophies upgrade allows friendly units within 6” to reroll failed Leadership tests.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Loli said:


> Yeah the DE may have strong and aweomse fire power, but they are weak beyond all reason. Plus im still yet to see a solid way from all the leaks of dealing with Horde, IG gunline too since they apear to lack template and blast weapons. But from the sounds of things Marines WILL more than likely struggle


you serious that you dont see a way to deal with a hoarde army? I see them being especially good against them. Reavers = gods of anti infantry if your not stupid. since I hear their d3 str 4 hits are AUTOMATIC hits, no? and since 1 in 3 can be d6 instead of d3, from what they have said. 12 bikes = on average 28 hits at str 4, against t4 that would be 14 wounds. most hoarde armies have low saves so thats a good chunk of the army taken out in a turn. 

I think they will have other ways to deal with hoarde though. Nids shouldnt pose a problem. IG gunlines might pose abit of a problem if not dealt with properly, though.


----------



## Winterous

Sad to see that the Heat Lance is S6, but oh well, it's still pretty powerful on such a fast platform.



MadCowCrazy said:


> Im really sorry I havent updated the thread, found out some days ago my mom was in intensive care on life support from blood poisoning and pneumonia (that lung disease thats really harsh). She was moved to medical today so it seems she will be ok though she couldnt move much when I went and saw her today.


Sorry to hear that man.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I wish to send my best wishes.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Ah his blade ability allows him to move anywhere in a combat he's in, as long as there's room and he ends up in contact with an enemy. He also has *EW*, Meq S & T, and is generally ridiculously epic. His picture also looks pretty awesome.

There's also a Duke something-er-other, nicknamed the serpent. At first glance he's just a waste of 15 FWs, but he does have a bag full of tricks. His stats are pretty unimpressive, he's not as good (statwise) as an archon, he has twin poison (2+) blades that ignore armour on to-wound rolls of 5+, a blast pistol, shadow field and some other goodies I've forgot. His special rules are what interested me; any squad he joins has there splinter weapons upgraded to 3+ poison and all transport vehicles (and possibly others too) have the DS special rule.

So far I like what I've read in my 2 30 minute breaks.


----------



## Loli

KhainiteAssassin said:


> you serious that you dont see a way to deal with a hoarde army? I see them being especially good against them. Reavers = gods of anti infantry if your not stupid. since I hear their d3 str 4 hits are AUTOMATIC hits, no? and since 1 in 3 can be d6 instead of d3, from what they have said. 12 bikes = on average 28 hits at str 4, against t4 that would be 14 wounds. most hoarde armies have low saves so thats a good chunk of the army taken out in a turn.
> 
> I think they will have other ways to deal with hoarde though. Nids shouldnt pose a problem. IG gunlines might pose abit of a problem if not dealt with properly, though.


Oh i know of the Reaver, but im doubtful, because yes on the attack it seems to be the shit especialy againt hordes, but i want to see what its survivability is for them since 5+ and the rest of the statline, im just curious to see what the exact stats and upgrades are for it to increase its survivability.

But i take back my statment after seeing the Voidravens weapons since those babies should do VERY well imo. Since the Reavers plus Voidravens, the horde should die really well


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Loli said:


> Oh i know of the Reaver, but im doubtful, because yes on the attack it seems to be the shit especialy againt hordes, but i want to see what its survivability is for them since 5+ and the rest of the statline, im just curious to see what the exact stats and upgrades are for it to increase its survivability.
> 
> But i take back my statment after seeing the Voidravens weapons since those babies should do VERY well imo. Since the Reavers plus Voidravens, the horde should die really well


yeah, Voidravens too. But as for the reavers, i feel their survivability will come from turbo boosting. since would that not give them a 3+ cover save?


----------



## MadCowCrazy

* Flyers:
4 types of missiles, range 48"
1) S6 AP5 Blast 5"
2) S7 AP- Blast 5", reroll to wound
3) SX AP5 Blast 5", Poison 2+, Pinning
4) AP2 Blast 3", Test on initial Wounds or dead, cover and invulnerable saves allowed

Razorwing: 10/10/10
has 4 missiles of type 1), can upgrade to type 2) and 3)
Bomber: 11/11/10
can take upt to 4 missiles of any type
Type 4) costs the same as 3 Firewarriors
Has one Void Mine: S9 AP2 Blast 5", Lance, dropped on model underneath, D6" scatter

* Haemonculi can also take a huskblade
* Warriors don't have plasma grenades, but sybarites can take grenade launchers for 2 firewarriors which gives offensive and defensive grenades to the whole squad
* Trueborns can exchange their rifles for ccws and pistols for free or carbines for half a firewarrior, can take plasma grenades for one point each. 4 Trueborn can take special weapons and 2 can take heavy weapons
* every third elite wych can take a wych weapon
* Incubi can't take plasma grenades or grenade launcher
* Groteques can take a champion, which can take some special ccw, but nothing which ignores armour, Wracks can take a champion which can take an agonizer and other non-power weapons
* there is absolutely no way to give mandrakes a pain point without sacrificing their infiltration at the start of the game
* the combat drugs effects are: +1 A, +1 S, +1 WS, max out of 3D6 for running, reroll to wound in close combat, free Pain Token
* beastmasters don't have combat drugs and they are Beasts instead of Jump Troops
* Hellions have Fleet, Reavers have not
* Mandrakes have only 1 ccw, so only three attacks during an assault and 2 thereafter
* Jetbike fly-by-attack only works against one single unit even if there were several units on the path of the jetbikes. For determination wether an unit was under the jetbikes path or not you don't look at the actual path. You take the starting point and end point of the movement and draw a line.
* most squad champions can take ghostarmour (4+ and 6++) except wyches
* if there is a portal, even deepstriking or outflanking reserves can enter via the portal
* Talos is 10 Firewarriors with D6 attacks, for 1.5 Firewarrior it can take an additional ccw. For 0.5 firewarriors it can be upgraded with the Instant Death special rule or a special close combat weapon, that allows it to roll 2D6 for its attacks and pick the highest
* Talos is equipped with twin-linked splinter cannon, can be upgraded to twin-linked blaster, twin-linked heat lance and another weapon that i have forgotten
* Both Talos and the Cronos have the Power from Pain rule, so they can get FnP and FC (S8 Talos on the charge)
* Reaver, Talos and Chronos have the Move through Cover USR
* Groteques can get a raider, Wracks can get raider or venom
* Talos is 5/3/7/7/3/4or5/D6/3+ and Cronos is 3/3/5/7/3/4or5/2/3+
* when the Cronos kills a model in cc, an unit in 12" gets a Pain Token. Can change this weapon against one of the following weapons, that also gives a Pain Token upon wounding:
Flame S4 DS 3 Assault or 18" S3 DS3 Assault Blast 5"
* the entry of the Inccubi is virtually the same as an aspect warrior entry: 5-10 warriors, exarch/klavex upgrade, 2 weapon options for klavex and 2 powers
* the Preferred enemy power only works for the Klavex
* Drazahr makes a unit Inccubis Fearless

* vehicle upgrades:
for 1 firewarrior each: nightfield, 5++ and Deep Strike
for 1/2 firewarrior each:
- if the raider moves over a unit it gets D3+1 hits with S4
- 2D6" extra movement
- enemy unit in 6" get -1 on thei Ld, must take a Ld if they try to assault the vehicle
- friendly units in 12" can reroll their moraletest
- raider can tankshot, if it rams it gets +D3 on its front armour
- for every 1 on a close combat to hit roll against the vehicle the unit gets a S4 hit
- splinter rifles and pistols (but no cannons) can reroll failed to hit rolls when shooting from the raider


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Warhammer 40K: Dark Eldar Kabalite Warriors Box Set (10)
Warhammer 40K: Dark Eldar Wyches Box Set (10)
Warhammer 40K: Dark Eldar Hellions Box Set (5)
Warhammer 40K: Dark Eldar Raider Box Set (1)
Warhammer 40K: Dark Eldar Reavers Box Set (3)
Warhammer 40K: Dark Eldar Incubi Box Set (5)
Warhammer 40K: Dark Eldar Mandrakes Box Set (5)
Warhammer 40K: Dark Eldar Ravager Box Set (1)
Warhammer 40K: Dark Eldar Archon Blister Pack (1)
Warhammer 40K: Urien Rakarth Blister Pack (1)
Warhammer 40K: Lelith Hesperax Blister Pack (1)
Warhammer 40K: Dreadstone Blight Box Set (1)


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

This Codex is looking nice! Can't wait to read it all the way though 

What's "Warhammer 40K: Dreadstone Blight Box Set (1)" supposed to be? A WWP?


----------



## Vaz

GrizBe said:


> Voidraven bomber..... Why does that sound like a rip off of the Stormraven?


You mean as opposed to the Dark Eldar Fighter being called the Raven, and Eldar Corsairs being called "Void Dragons", yeah I can see where you're coming from.


----------



## Loli

MadCowCrazy said:


> Warhammer 40K: Dreadstone Blight Box Set (1)


Whats the Dreadstone Blight Box Set? Im guessing that will be the DE terrain then? Since its the first ive heard of it


----------



## Shadowfane

Loli said:


> Whats the Dreadstone Blight Box Set? Im guessing that will be the DE terrain then? Since its the first ive heard of it


Nah, its actually a WHFB scenery piece, they just got the announcement wrong


----------



## GrizBe

Vaz said:


> You mean as opposed to the Dark Eldar Fighter being called the Raven, and Eldar Corsairs being called "Void Dragons", yeah I can see where you're coming from.


I meant its stats of carry troops, having 4 strike missles, being classed as a heavy skimmer etc. rather then just the name


----------



## Platton725

Can anyone confirm if Incubi are fleet or not?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

pretty sure they are. I will confirm in a week or two once the Codex shows up at my GW.


----------



## Styro-J

I doubt they are Fleet. They suffer from "Heavy Armoritis". 

If they are anything like last time, or are "similar to Aspect Warriors" they won't have Fleet and a 3+ armor save.


----------



## Vaz

*Cough* Striking Scorpions *Cough* Raven Guard Terminators


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD

I heard they did have fleet.....makes sense if they dont tho


----------



## Shadowfane

Its been said multiple times on Warseer by the few people on there I actually trust that they do indeed have fleet, including Scryer and frgt/10, so I'm thinking they probably are. Its also been said that they have no way of getting plasma grenades outside of an attached archon with a phantasm grenade launcher though, so its not all smiles and (brutally tortured) kittens!


----------



## Lord of the Night

New update!. The Haemonculi, more specifically Urien Rakarth who is freaking disgusting!, and the Mandrakes who are epic.







































Jes Goodwin said:


> Urien Rakarth was the first depiction of a Haemonculus in the new range. The Haemonculi Covens had been expanded as a group and had their own design elements; Rakarth had to use those elements, but still have things that made him a special character. Grafted limbs and reconstructed anatomy were two of the Coven themes, but Rakarth took them further: a huge 'hump' with multiple spines and multiple vestigial arms, and a legacy of countless resurrections. Again, the figure needed height and presence; we had imagined the Haemonculi to float above the ground on suspensors or be held aloft by spinal 'tails'. It is Rakarth's conceit that he is supported by suspensors, but appears to be moving forward on a writhing mass of Haemovores - far more dramatic.
> 
> This was one concept that included a definite pose; in fact I had the pose in my head before the detail and I wanted Juan (who would be on sculpting duty) to give it a go as I thought it would give the impression that Rakarth was floating. The tied-on face was retained from the previous model and several design elements from a certain Chaos champion were adopted, for reasons that will become clear. Most people who saw it declared the drawing to be 'disturbing' or 'wrong', so I took that to mean we were on the right track.
> 
> Urien's 'hump' developed a personality of its own and needed a concept to itself; I think Juan was having bad dreams at this point.
> 
> Juan's final sculpture exceeded everyone's expectations; the face in particular was really malevolent, and the vestigial limbs were even more disturbing in 3D. 'Eavy Metal supplied another fantastic - if gross - paintjob, and the master Haemonculus was complete.
> 
> And the hump had to have its own shot, but we refused its demands for its own office and a bowl of Smarties (with the blue ones taken out). Divas, eh!














Jes Goodwin said:


> Jes: The shadow-skinned Mandrakes are another of the Dark Eldar sub-groups that lie outside the Kabalite system. In a society of the sinister, the Mandrakes had always seemed to be that little bit darker, stranger, almost daemonic. We wanted to make them literally creatures of darkness, no longer wholly Eldar. 'Made of shadow' is not the easiest brief for a sculptor, but something other than a development of the armour and weaponry of the Warriors or Wyches was needed.
> 
> The concept drawing was an attempt to get down a whole bunch of ideas to see if they worked with each other. No pistol, as it seemed too ordinary a weapon for a creature that had regressed (or evolved) to a semi-bestial state; a 'dark energy' attack was more supernatural, although I should have known that balefire would be a pain to sculpt! Still clothed (almost) but in the flayed skins of their victims, more to cause fear than to cover their modesty. Their hand-weapons echo razors and surgical tools. There were notes on their shifting features and even colours.
> 
> What with the balefire, shifting features and branding, these models were a bit of a sculpting headache. Using a polymer clay rather than green stuff for the bodies allowed me to try several types of branding as the putty didn't harden until baked. It needed to be graphic enough to pick up paint, but not so dominant that it destroyed the shape of the anatomy. Once the branding was finalised the bodies were baked and then resined, and the rest of the detail was sculpted.
> 
> Colour schemes are not normally developed until later in a project, but the early colour notes seemed to work; the idea of making the Mandrakes almost 'negatives' of the other Dark Eldar was very appealing and made a good contrast to the balefire.
> 
> The branding and balefire had been difficult to sculpt, but when the 'Eavy Metal painters got hold of the figures it was all worth it. The paint jobs really made them feel otherworldy.


----------



## Vaz

I has my new Dryads for an all Wood Elf army. Mandrakes are lovely. Not too impressed by Rakarth.


----------



## Necrosis

Platton725 said:


> Can anyone confirm if Incubi are fleet or not?


I just saw the codex yesterday and I can confirm they have fleet. Also if you want to give them grenades just stick an archon with them and give him the launcher (the thing that gives the whole squad offensive and defensive grenades).


----------



## Styro-J

Sweet, and that settles that question! Man, these guys just get better and better, haha.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

That sucks. I tell now the next eldar codex had better give fleet to scorpions or I may get angry.


----------



## Necrosis

Stephen_Newman said:


> That sucks. I tell now the next eldar codex had better give fleet to scorpions or I may get angry.


Eldar do have one thing that the Dark Eldar don't have, psychic powers.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Necrosis said:


> Eldar do have one thing that the Dark Eldar don't have, psychic powers.


And Dark Eldar get stronger with every kill they make, seems like a fair compromise.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Well, while Frgt/10 provided you with all the info, I thought some Artwork would be apreciated.

Drazhar: http://www.pixup.org/bilder/2503/a012G8KGP.jpg

Decapitator: http://www.pixup.org/bilder/2504/a013MVNNN.jpg

Hellionlord whatever'hisnames: http://www.pixup.org/bilder/2505/a0143RIGZ.jpg

Razorwing (?) : http://www.pixup.org/bilder/2506/a0153V01P.jpg

Venom, a bit blurry... : http://www.pixup.org/bilder/2507/a016HEZG8.jpg

Talos: http://www.pixup.org/bilder/2508/a01718FW8.jpg

Scourges: http://www.pixup.org/bilder/2509/a019ZQZTH.jpg

Yes, they are big. No, I won't scale them down. Deal with it.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

edit: incorporated some snippets from Bram Gaunt

Dark Eldar Summary:

based on The Dudes’ summary, additional information provided primarily by Frgt/10, minor (but nonetheless important) contributors: jspyd3rx, Toloran, Mr Rose, Cosmic Girl, Loceplax, Wraithseer, time2die, gorgon, Ravenous

ALBE=Autarch Lasblaster equivalent

Army-wide special rules:
Night Vision - Acute Senses USR

Strength Through Pain – Most standard Dark Eldar Infantry units will have this rule, although some of the more out there ones will not. The unit (and only the unit) gains an upgrade every time it wipes out an enemy unit (3 max). 1st Feel No Pain, 2nd Furious Charge, 3rd Fearless.

If an IC or IC's join a unit then their cumulative pain points are added together and they gain the benefit of all of them combined. Should the IC leave the unit, the pain points must be distributed as evenly as possible with any remainder being left to the owning player's discretion. If multiple enemy units are destroyed in a combat against multiple DE units, then all the pain points are randomly assigned to the victorious DE side, they don't EACH get a point for every unit destroyed by the combat's results.

Combat Drugs - Succubus (no drugs for Lelith), Wyches, Reavers, Hellions, option for Archons
Roll once. All units with the Combat Drugs rule get the same benefit. One result confers a free pain point.
Results are:
3D6 pick the highest Run moves
+1 S
+1 WS
+1 A
reroll to wound rolls in close combat
+1 free Pain Token

12" Assault and "always attacker" results are gone.

Weapons:
It should be mentioned that all ranged poisoned attacks don't work against anything with a Armour value.

Dark Lance: S8 AP 2 Heavy 1, Lance (even for Scourges)

Splinter Rifle 24" SX, AP5, Rapid Fire, Poisoned.

Shard Carbine 18" SX, AP5, Assault 3, Poisoned.

Splinter Cannon 36" SX, AP5, Assault 4, or Heavy 6 Poisoned.

Splinter Pods - 18" S X AP5 Assault 2, Poisoned

Blaster - 18” S 8 AP2 Assault 1, Lance

Disintegrator – S5 AP2 Heavy 3

Shredder - still in

Heat Lances - 18" S6 AP1 Lance, Melta

Wargear:

Webway Portal:
archons, haemonculi only
dropped in shooting phase, dropping the portal counts as shooting and the person who drops it CANNOT be in a vehicle when he drops it. It then acts like a board edge that you can bring reserves on. The WWP is indestructible and impassable once it's down...and in a change, cannot be used to bring on vehicles. Also, if you have a WWP you can always put things in reserves even if the mission doesn't allow. Outflanking and deepstriking reserves can use the portal.

Agonizer: power weapon, no poison rule, but wounds always on 4+

Djinn blade: is not a weapon, but gives 2 additional power weapon attacks, rolled separately, on doubles hits wielder instead

Plasma Grenades: wyches have acces to them, warrior can buy them

Orgasm Grenade Launcher: whole unit has offensive and defensive grenades

Soultrap: If bearer kills an enemy MC or SC in close combat and passes a Ld-test he doubles his Strength to 6. If he kills another one, he doubles his Strength to 10.

Clone Field: is a wargear item which allows the bearer to nullify D3 attacks directed at him each turn; the specific attacks are chosen by the bearer. Mutually exclusive with shadow field

Shadow Field: same as before

Huskblade: Power weapon that causes Instant Death.

Drug Dispenser: access to combat drugs

Hexfire Rifle - Sniper Rifle, wounded model takes a wounds test or is removed from play (yes this does circumvent EW). He takes the wound check against his base number of wounds, not the current ones.

Blast Pistol - 6" range Blaster, counts as CCW.

Mindphase Gauntlet: any IC or MC HIT (not neccessarily wounded) by this weapon must take BOTH a Strength and a Leadership test for EACH hit. If ANY of these tests is failed, that IC or MC may not attack this assault phase. NO power weapon,

Special Characters:
There are 8 special characters, all are HQ choices:

Asdrubal Vect
Can be taken mounted or on foot. It has been said his throne fits nicely in the spot where the sail goes on the new Raider kit. This implies no new model. Personally, I think the new kit would look a little silly without the sail.
Seizes the initiative on a 4+
has preferred enemy against all unit types and re-rolls to wound against all Eldar models (including Dark Eldar)
Armed with Obsidian Orb: S10 AP3 Assault 1 Blast Weapon that rolls against the target's Ld stat rather than their T. Any unsaved wound caused heals Vect up to his starting number of wounds.
Dais: optional, 200 albes, 13/13/13 raider, transport 10, 3 dark lances
vect and 9 other passangers MUST be deployed in the dais at the start of the game

Duke Sliscus
A corsair captain described as a nasty counterpart to Yriel.
Gives you 2 rolls on the combat drugs chart, picking the result you want.
2+ poison weapons, if he rolls a 5+ to wound, they also ignore armour. A single unit of either warriors or kabalite trueborn have their poison weapons upgraded to 3+.

Drazhar
Apparently there's a strong indication that Drazhar is actually Arhra.
7/7/4/4/3/7/4/10/2+
Armed with Demiklaives
Special Rules:
Eternal Warrior, Fleet, Night Vision, Power from Pain
- Can move to a different spot in the same combat as long as he stays in base to base contact with enemy models and in unit coherency.
- Gets instant bonus attack for ever 6 on a saving throw.
- Makes a Incubi unit he joines Fearless. He may only join Incubbi
- Has both Klavex powers.

Lelith Hesperax
9/7/3/3/3/8/4/9/6+
No poison, no drugs, but ignores armour.
3++ in CC and 4++ against shooting
Is equipped with impaler and shardnet. There are two wargear sets for the model but this is only a cosmetic option. There is no rule for another weapon loadout.
Special Rules:
Recieves a bonus attack for every point her WS is above the highest opponent's WS in base contact with her

Lady Malys
4+ invulnerable save
Completely immune to psychic powers and passes this ability onto any unit she joins. Equipped with better Djinn blade. If she rolls a double on her Dschinn Blade, the weapon loses it'S special powers.
allows the owning player to redeploy D3 units after deployment...including placing these units back into reserve

Urien Rakarth
Gives out D3 Pain Tokens at the start of the game, which must go to Wrack or Grotesque units
Regains 1 wound at the start of each DE Turn
T5
Urien’s Ichor Gauntlet wounds enemies on a 3+ and inflicts instant death.
Liquifier Gun (new name for the destructor)
Can upgrade Grotesques to S6 for 5 albes each
Wracks become Troops

The Decapitator
no IC, always starts in reserve regardless of mission, deepstrike anywhere on the table without scattering, can not assault in this round
T3, 5+ invulnerable

Baron Sathonyx
Hellion character on skyboard
lower than archons stats in almost all respects, pretty cheap however
has a special skyboard that gives him +2 str on the charge (so +3 with his hellglaive) but no power weapon
making pulling enemy IC's out of units virtually guarenteed. He also shields the unit from fire very effectively if there's decent cover around
no combat drugs either
makes hellions troops, +1 on deployment roll

HQ
Archon
WS/BS: 7 S/T/W: 3 I: 7 A: 4 Ld: 10 Save: 5+
no skyboard or jetbike
Can have a Blaster, or Blaster Pistol. And a lot of other exciting wargear and weapons - see above for a (not complete) list of wargear option.

Court of the Archon
Inquisitor style retinue for the Archon. Different (alien) members offer different bonuses.
1-2 Medusae- ranged eye laser style weapon: Flame S D6+1 AP D6 Assault 1 (the background for these are pretty cool; they're basically brains-on-stalks that possess hosts for them to leech off their emotions. Archons like to keep them around, for as they eat the medusaes brain, they relive the memories of the battles it encountered =))
1-5 Ur-Ghuls- WS5 S5 T5 W 3 I5 A3, furious charge, feel no pain
1-2 Lhameans- Dark Eldar poison masters, poisoned weapons of the Lhamean and Archon wound on 2+
1-3 Sslyths- 2 wound snake-like mercenaries armed with shardcarbine, splinter pistol and cc weapon (they have 4 arms). also have FnP

Succubus
WS/BS: 8/6 S/T/W: 3 I: 8 A: 4 Ld: 9 Save: 6+
Wargear is minimal, mainly wych weapons and other combat gear, nothing too special. comes with combat drugs as standard, option for Agonizer, no skyboard or jetbike

Haemonculus
1-3 haemonculi per slot, and 1 of them can be an Ancient.
Haemonculus: 4/4/3/4/2/4/2/8/6+
Ancient Haemonculus: 5/5/3/4/3/4or5/3/9/6+
Comes with a free Pain Token (and therefore Feel No Pain)
If there is at least one H. in the army, Wracks are Troops
no way to improve armour, no shadow field
Wargear for Ancient:
- Huskblade
- Archangel of Pain: One causes all enemies within 3d6" to make a LD test. If they fail, their WS and I is 1 for the rest of the turn.
- One is a single shot weapon that 12" Strength d6 AP d6, Assault 2d6.
- A rifle that is 36" sX ap 4, assault 1, sniper. If a model suffers a wound from this, it rolls a characteristic test against its wounds. If it fails, it is removed from play.
- Crucible of Malediction: all psykers within 3d6 take a ld test or get removed from play , one use
- Liquifier: Flame Str 4 Ap D6

Elites
Harlequins
Identical to the Codex: Eldar entry
There is no, repeat NO Solitaire and NO dedicated transport.

Mandrakes
5-10 Mandrakes
4/4/4/3/1/5/2/?/5++
single ccw, 5+ invulnerable
Whenever a unit with this rule has at least one pain token, each model has the following shooting attack: 18” S4 AP4 Assault 2, Pinning
Special Rules: Stealth, Move Through Cover, Night Vision, Fleet, Infiltrate, Power Through Pain

Incubi
5/4/3/3/1/5/2/9/3+
3-10 squad size. Incubus, Klavex
Armed with Incubus warsuit (3+ sv) and Klaives (Power Weapons with +1S), NO plasma grenades, no Tormentor anymore
Special Rules: Fleet, Night Vision and Power from Pain.
Klavex is a squad leader with WS5, A3 who can take:
Demiklaves: 2 smaller blades that either give him +2 attacks or +2S (both are Power Weapons).
Bloodstone: Flame S3 AP 3
Klavex can buy the follwoing Exarch powers:
Onslaught: If a Klavex is in the unit, wound roll of 6 by Klavex or Incubus allows for bonus attacks, these cannot produce more attacks.
Murderious Assault: Klavex points at an IC and gains Preferred Enemy against that IC, can be done every assault phase

Grotesques
4/1/5/5/3/?/3/3/6+
One Grotesque can be upgraded to a aberration. Can take a few special close combat weapons, but no power weapon.
One Grotesque can take a ranged weapon, although BS 1.
Special Rules:
free pain token, aka Feel No Pain, no fleet
If there is no IC in the unit, roll aD6. One a 1, unit is removed from play and every unit in 2D6” gets 2D6 S5 AP- hits
Option for Raider. Takes up two transport slots.

Wracks
Human-sized Homunculus constructs
two poisoned (4+) blades
S3 T4, no fleet
One wrack can be upgraded to a champion. Can take a few special close combat weapons including an agonizer.
1 in 5 wracks can take liquifier
Special Rules:
free pain token, aka Feel No Pain
Option for Raider and Venom.

Kabalite Trueborn
3-10
elite warriors, LD9 and 2A
Armed with Splinter Rifle and Kabalite Armour. Dracon upgrade. Dracon has 3 attacks.
Can swap rifle with splinter pistol and ccw for free or splinter carbine for 5 albes each. Can take plasma grenades for 1 albes each.
Special Rules: Fleet, Night Vision and Power From Pain.
Options to take 4 special weapons and 2 heavy weapons.

Hekatrix Bloodbrides
elite wyches, LD9 and 2A
Syren squad champion with A3
Every third wych can take a special wych weapon.

Troops
Kabalite Warriors
5-20
Stats are the same. Armed with Splinter Rifle and Kabalite Armour. Sybarite upgrade.
Warriors get 1 Dark Lance (25 albes) or Splinter Cannon per 10 models.
Can only take 1 shredder or blaster regardless of squad size.
no plasma grenades
Sybarite can take: grenade launcher for 20 albes, ghostplate armour (4+/6++), venom blade, a power weapon, or an agonizer
Special Rules: Fleet, Night Vision and Power From Pain.

Wyches
5-20
4/4/3/3/1/6/1/8/10/6+
Stats are around the same.
Armed with: Close combat weapon, combat drugs, plasma grenades, splinter pistol, wychsuit.
Hekatrix (squad champion, A2) still have the option for the Agoniser. Wych weapons are one per 5 models.
Special Rules: Fleet, Night Vision, Power from Pain, Combat Drugs.
Dodge (4+): Wyches have 4+ Inv save in CC
Wych weapons
- Shardnet and Impaler: Counts as 2CCW, every enemy model in base contact loses 1 attack to a min of 1
- Hydra gauntlets: Count as 2CCW and grants +D6 attacks instead of the +1 for 2 ccw
- Razorflails: Count as 2CCW, reroll to hit and wound.

Fast Attack
Reaver Jetbikes
3-10
T4, 5+ save, can Turbo-boost 36", Move through Cover
Reavers and Arena Champion
Armed with Wychsuit, splinter pistol, close combat weapon, combat drugs
Reaver Jetbike: +1T and 5+save, built in Splinter Rifle and 36" Turbo Boost
One out of 3 can replace Splinter Rifle with Heat Lance or Blaster.
Bladevanes: Draw a line from the starting point and the ending point of the movement. Select a single unengaged, non-vehicle unit under this line. Each bike does D3 S4 AP- hits. Cover Saves allowed.
One out of three Jetbikes can replace Bladevanes with:
Grav-Talon: 10 albes, as Bladevanes but does D3 S4 AP-, if target suffers 1 or more unsaved wounds it must immediately take a pinning test.
Cluster caltrops:20 albes, Additional to Bladevanes D6 S6 AP- hits
Special Rules: Night Vision, Power from Pain, Skilled Riders, Combat Drugs
There is no way to take these guys as Troops.

Hellions
5-20
Jump Troops, hit and run, Fleet, combat drugs, no plasma grenades
hellglaives give +1A and +1S
Skyboards have a 18” SX AP4 assault 2, Poison shooting attack
Champion can take a special type of skyboard which can pull an IC out of its unit when using Hit and Run. This leaves him engages in Close Combat with the IC though.
can take grenade launcher for 20 albes

Beast Masters
1-5 beastmasters per unit, ride skyboards, count as Beasts though
one beastmaster can take combat weapons like agonizers, no combat drugs
each beastmaster can only have ONE type of beast.
0-5 kymerae per beastmaster, 0-1 clawed fiend per beastmaster, 0-2 Vodwing Flock per beastmaster

Khymera - The old Warp Beast, 4/4/4/3/1/4/3/?/4++
Vodwing Flock - W5, A5, Rending
Clawed Fiend - 4 wounds and 4 attacks, the fiend also gains an attack for every wound it suffers

Scourges
3-10
4+/6++ Ghostplate armour, armed with with Shard Carbines and Jump Pack (no jetpack)
Weapon options:
2 out of 5 can take:
heat lances, dark lances, splinter cannons,
Haywire Grenade Launchers: 24” S4 AP4 Assault1, against vehicles roll an additional D6: suffers a glancing hit on 2-5 and a penetrating hit on 6

Special Rules:
Deep Strike

Heavy Support
Ravager
Fast, skimmer, open-topped, AV 11 11 10
Armed with 3 Dark Lances as standard, can upgrade to diintegrators for free
Can fire all weapons after moving 12" and after Deep Striking

Talos
5/3/7/7/3/4or5/D6/10/3+
Nightvision, Power from Pain, Monstrous Creature, Move through Cover, Fearless
twin linked splinter cannon, can be upgraded to twin-linked liquifier, twin-linked heat lance and more
can take additional ccw for 15 albes
can make attacks Instant death for 5 albes OR
can roll 2D6 for number of attacks and pick the highes for 10 albes

Cronos
Weaker but cheaper Talos.
3/3/5/7/3/4or5/2/3+
Nightvision, Power from Pain, Monstrous Creature, Move through Cover, Fearless
When the Cronos kills a model in cc, an unit in 12" gets a Pain Token. Can take ranged weapons, that also gives a Pain Token upon wounding:
Weapon 1: Flame S4 DS 3 Assault
Weapon 2: 18" S3 DS3 Assault Blast 5"

Razorwing Fighter
AV 10, 10, 10
Fast, Skimmer, Supersonic: 36” Flatout
Can fire all weapons after moving 12" and after Deep Striking
TL splinter cannon, 2 dark lances, 4 monoscythe missiles (48" S6 AP5 assault 1, large blast, one use only)
can be upgraded to:
Necrotoxin Missile: 48" 48" SX AP5 Blast 5", Poison 2+, Pinning, one use only
Soulstealing Missile: 48” S7 AP- Large Blast, reroll to wound, one use only
can take Flickerfield or Nightshield

Voidraven Bomber
AV 11, 11, 10
Fast, Skimmer,Supersonic: 36” Flatout
Can fire all weapons after moving 12" and after Deep Striking
Armed with two Voidlances: S9 AP2 Dark Lances and a Void mine: S9 AP2 Lance, 5” Blast, Bomb dropped along its flight path, scatters D6".
can take up to four missiles:
Monoscythe Missiles: 48" S6 AP5 assault 1, large blast, one use only
Implosion Missile: 48”, small blast, W-test (take the W at the start of the game) or removed from play, invulnerable and cover saves allowed, one use only (30 albes a pop)
Necrotoxin Missile: 48" SX AP5 Blast 5", Poison 2+, Pinning, one use only
Soulstealing Missile: 48” S7 AP- Large Blast, reroll to wound, one use only
can take Flickerfield or Nightshield

Transports
Raider
transport 10
Fast, skimmer, open-topped AV 10 10 10
Has upgrades for a 5+ invulnerable (not cover) save and another that gives an extra 2D6" movement.

Upgrades
3 expensive upgrades:
- Nightshield: hasnt changed
- Retrofire Jets: allows deepstrike, fire all weapons after deepstrike, you cant disembark from a DSing vehicle though
- Flickerfield: confers 5+ invulnerable save

7 cheap upgrades:
- if the raider moves over a unit it gets D3+1 hits with S4
- 2D6" extra movement
- enemy unit in 6" get -1 on thei Ld, must take a Ld if they try to assault the vehicle
- friendly units in 12" can reroll their moraletest
- raider can tankshot, if it rams it gets +D3 on its front armour
- for every 1 on a close combat to hit roll against the vehicle the unit gets a S4 hit
- splinter rifles and pistols (but no cannons) can reroll failed to hit rolls when shooting from the raider

Venom
4/10/10/10, fast, skimmer
Transport capacity 5 or 6 (codex contradicts itself), Flickerfield
Armed with Twin Linked Splinter Rifles and can upgrade to a Splinter Cannon
Despite the name, this is not a Harlequin dedicated transport. Every unit with access to the raider can also take a venom, except Groteques


----------



## gen.ahab

"Orgasm Grenade Launcher" Yes, please. Lol


----------



## goobi2

I was starting to wonder why the race of ultimate debauchery lacked anything sexual, then again...


----------



## clever handle

I'm really not liking an having to upgrade a further 20pts of wargear onto a single model (who will most likely already have a bunch of upgrades...) just to ensure my guys have grenades....

Everytime my aspiring champions are forced to make a save they're the only ones in the units I'll lose already, and that's on a 3+ not the 5+ warriors get...

ESPECIALLY for Incubi... you know, our dedicated _assault_ troops... why on earth would they _need _grenades?


----------



## GrizBe

Orgasm grenade launcher?? I call bull on that one given GW's policy against sexual content... You can see someone trying to explain to a 10 year old kid who wants to play them what an Orgasm is.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

GrizBe said:


> Orgasm grenade launcher?? I call bull on that one given GW's policy against sexual content... You can see someone trying to explain to a 10 year old kid who wants to play them what an Orgasm is.



easy: its when something comes out for rubbing its release mechanism >.> which would get them more confused, and I would continue to use big words until they gave up.


----------



## Blue Liger

It's not called an orgasm grenade launcher it's actual name is the Phantasm Grenade Launcher


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

no really, Liger? we are all just making fun of the name that they said in the earlier post XD or atleast I was


----------



## Warlock in Training

The Soul Trap sounds worthless. SC or MC? Unless Im fighting Daemons/Nids theres very little chance of running into MCs. SCs are even more rare to run into much less win a combat against. Is it ICs and not SCs as ICs are more realistic. 

Decapitator sounds weak. 

WWP sounds weak still since Vehicles cant come through it, or drop from a vehicle. Also Hamonculas or Archon being the only ones to drop it, and put them danger to drop one suks. 

No more Jetbike Archons! WTF! Farseers can ride around on Jetbikes but a Badass Archon is too delicate now. Bad Call.

Also Incubi, the original Stricking Scoirpions, dont have Tormetor Helms no more. Seriously what the hell, if thats not a bad recon I dont know what is.

On the Plus side....

Retinue for Archons is just cool.

Dhrazar is AWSOME.

Incubi are better.

Razor Wing... Cool.... FW Model... Expensive.... damn 

Talos has a smaller brother, aaaawwwww how cute.

Orgasm Laucher LMAO


----------



## Styro-J

I'm making plans for an Orgasmo model as we speak! haha!

I could see Drazhar and Karandras duking it out for 17 days now. too. He's got an awesome set up.


----------



## clever handle

Warlock in Training said:


> Decapitator sounds weak.


Is weak I'm sure you mean. He's Marbo with no demo-charge to throw. He should arrive & assault the way a Ymgarl genestealer unit does...



Warlock in Training said:


> Also Incubi, the original Stricking Scoirpions, dont have Tormetor Helms no more. Seriously what the hell, if thats not a bad recon I dont know what is.


Well to be fair they've only lost a shooting attack but in its stead have gained an extra base attack and fleet of foot so really, net win don't you think?

The only problem with Incubi now are that they don't come with / have direct access to grenades. I mean they are your combat tanks, supposed to make use of a higher than average initiative to lay on a PW beat down against most things. I understand that you could compare them to assault terminators whom also don't come with grenades since they fullfill a similar role, but terminators are universally T4 (some 5) with at a minimum a 2+/5+ and for the most part come with powerfists; I just don't feel the comparison is apt. Having to put in an IC with a costly wargear upgrade in the squad just to gain access to grenades just doesn't sit right with me...


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

clever handle said:


> The only problem with Incubi now are that they don't come with / have direct access to grenades. I mean they are your combat tanks, supposed to make use of a higher than average initiative to lay on a PW beat down against most things. I understand that you could compare them to assault terminators whom also don't come with grenades since they fullfill a similar role, but terminators are universally T4 (some 5) with at a minimum a 2+/5+ and for the most part come with powerfists; I just don't feel the comparison is apt. Having to put in an IC with a costly wargear upgrade in the squad just to gain access to grenades just doesn't sit right with me...


Archon w/ Phantasm Grenade Launcher and Shadowfield should help there


----------



## gen.ahab

KhainiteAssassin said:


> easy: its when something comes out for rubbing its release mechanism >.> which would get them more confused, and I would continue to use big words until they gave up.


Just think of how confused orks would be.


----------



## IntereoVivo

Let the list building begin!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

gen.ahab said:


> Just think of how confused orks would be.


Orks get confused by big words? nooooo, never would have thought of that! >.> lmao, I thought it was the space marines that get confused over big words... or atleast their 'supreme commanders' if you get my drift. lmao


----------



## clever handle

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Archon w/ Phantasm Grenade Launcher and Shadowfield should help there


Should & will. I take solace in being them being cheaper & more effective with FoF than with the tormentor helms... Shaving 4pts / model from the current range allows me to put the PGL on my archon (and where else is he going to go really?)


----------



## Winterous

gen.ahab said:


> Just think of how confused orks would be.


lewl
Orks don't even have sexual organs, so they would have no idea what's going on :laugh:

Anyway, why do people keep mentioning that the Talos has Move Through Cover?
It's a MC, of course it does.


----------



## Necrosis

Winterous said:


> lewl
> Orks don't even have sexual organs, so they would have no idea what's going on :laugh:
> 
> Anyway, why do people keep mentioning that the Talos has Move Through Cover?
> It's a MC, of course it does.


Despite it being a monstrous creature they still gave it the rule. So it gets the rule twice, just like the forge world tomb stalker.


----------



## Winterous

Necrosis said:


> Despite it being a monstrous creature they still gave it the rule. So it gets the rule twice, just like the forge world tomb stalker.


Which was the same thing, why would they bother giving them the rule? :S


----------



## Stella Cadente

Winterous said:


> Which was the same thing, why would they bother giving them the rule? :S


because it doesn't hurt to be sure people remember?, its not such a big deal.


----------



## Winterous

Stella Cadente said:


> because it doesn't hurt to be sure people remember?, its not such a big deal.


I guess so, still seems odd.


----------



## Stella Cadente

Winterous said:


> I guess so, still seems odd.


or maybe they already have plans for the next edition of 40k and in it MC's won't have MTC as standard, who knows.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

stella might be onto something... everyone run for your lives!


----------



## Warlock in Training

I agree with Stella, maybe thought was put into this. Maybe just in case MC lose the rule down the line the Talos is covered.


----------



## Winterous

Warlock in Training said:


> I agree with Stella, maybe thought was put into this. Maybe just in case MC lose the rule down the line the Talos is covered.


Or perhaps it's just a hint that DE won't get refreshed until 7th ed


----------



## Lord of the Night

MadCowCrazy said:


> Well, while Frgt/10 provided you with all the info, I thought some Artwork would be apreciated.
> 
> Drazhar: http://www.pixup.org/bilder/2503/a012G8KGP.jpg


MOST!. AWESOME!. CHARACTER!. EVER!.

Is the feared Drazhar really Arhra, the Fallen Phoenix. If so then a reckoning between him and Karandras is inevitable.. and epic to think about.


----------



## Winterous

Lord of the Night said:


> MOST!. AWESOME!. CHARACTER!. EVER!.
> 
> Is the feared Drazhar really Arhra, the Fallen Phoenix. If so then a reckoning between him and Karandras is inevitable.. and epic to think about.


They've already fought dude


----------



## Lord of the Night

Winterous said:


> They've already fought dude


I meant a final fight, to the death.


----------



## Winterous

Lord of the Night said:


> I meant a final fight, to the death.


Well Karandras can't really die, so Drazhar would be a little boned in that situation XD


----------



## Lord of the Night

Winterous said:


> Well Karandras can't really die, so Drazhar would be a little boned in that situation XD


Actually he can die, but he can be revived by the sacrifice of another Eldar Exarch. So if their alone, duelling to the death, then its fair game.

This does prove that he is getting a new model though, his model looks nothing like the new image so a new Drazhar, which will be the prime hero of my army, is coming.


----------



## Winterous

Lord of the Night said:


> Actually he can die, but he can be revived by the sacrifice of another Eldar Exarch.


Well not really, his soul keeps going on as long as the armour isn't broken, and I'm pretty sure Soulstones are practically impossible to break; the next time his armour is donned, his personality will dominate the wearer's, he can't die, but the host body can.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Winterous said:


> Well not really, his soul keeps going on as long as the armour isn't broken, and I'm pretty sure Soulstones are practically impossible to break; the next time his armour is donned, his personality will dominate the wearer's, he can't die, but the host body can.


And Drazhar's twin klaives will be able to slice the armour apart, and Soulstones can be broken, its remarkably easy. Plus Drazhar is Dark Eldar, the masters of soul manipulation so it'd be very easy for him to deal with Karandras's soul.

It'll be a fair fight on both sides, both are each others ideal foes. It'll be a hell of a fight, if Drazhar is indeed Arhra.


----------



## Styro-J

Karandras just has to hide in cover to even the odds a bit. Shoot, run, repeat until one side charges, then due to no grenade Karandras can rock out the Powerfist attacks at the same time as Drahzar's in evitably rerollable attacks. Straight up 1v1, Drahzar has it. Karandras would have to be sneaky, but that's what he is good at.

Don't forget that if Drahzar really is Ahra that he cannot really die either. Don't Incubi have the think where you could challenge the leader and "become" the Dark Father? Similar, to say the least.


----------



## your master

doesnt karandras have more attacks and an invunrable save. i reckon it will be a little 1 sided, drahzar wins on coolness though


----------



## Katie Drake

your master said:


> doesnt karandras have more attacks and an invunrable save. i reckon it will be a little 1 sided, drahzar wins on coolness though


More attacks, yes. No Invul, though. Drahzar would often wreck Karandras in a straight up fight as long as he rolls decently. If he fluffs his attacks though, he's pretty much done as Karandras can just hammer him with his power fist until the fight's over.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Just cause I'm really bored:

Straight up fight between Drazhar & Karandras, assuming no one gets the charge and Drazhar as no pain tokens:

*Drazhar Strikes first with his Demi-knaive (+2S):*
=(attacks)(to-hit)(to-wound)(enemy AS)+[onslaught attacks]
=(4)(3/6)(5/6)(6/6)+[(4)(1/6)(5/6)(6/6)]
=2.22 wounds

*Karandras retaliates:*
=(attacks)(to-hit)(to-wound)(enemy AS)
=(6)(3/6)(5/6)(6/6)
=2.50 wounds

Now assuming both combatants survive on 1W each Drazhar will likely strike again with his Deme-knaive and Karandras in a last ditch effort will probably resort to using his Scorpion Chainsword.

*Drazhar Strikes with his Demi-knaive (+2S):*
=(attacks)(to-hit)(to-wound)(enemy AS)+[onslaught attacks]
=(4)(3/6)(5/6)(6/6)+[(4)(1/6)(5/6)(6/6)]
=2.22 wounds. Karandras dead.

*Karandras strikes at the same time with his Scorpion Chainsword:*
=(attacks)(to-hit)(to-wound)(enemy AS)
=(6)(3/6)(4/6)(1/6)
=0.33 wounds. Drazhar survives.



It's really a toss-up. Striking first does give Drazhar an advantage to kill his opponent before he strikes. Neither side is hugely favoured, and a few bad/good dice rolls could tip the balance either way. Keep in mind that because of the very low number of dice being used that the "law of large numbers" has a massive effect on this fight.


----------



## FallenAutarchDrazgor

Lord of the Night said:


> And Drazhar's twin klaives will be able to slice the armour apart, and Soulstones can be broken, its remarkably easy. Plus Drazhar is Dark Eldar, the masters of soul manipulation so it'd be very easy for him to deal with Karandras's soul.
> 
> It'll be a fair fight on both sides, both are each others ideal foes. It'll be a hell of a fight, if Drazhar is indeed Arhra.


I seen it i think he is arhra, only the phonix lords have eternal warrior and so does drazhar. With stats same as any other phonix lords i see him as one and exarch powers that evdence enough for me to prove he is arhra.

PLus i reckon Drazhar aka Arhra has a soul stone is if in a dual for leader ship if he dies the new leader will get sucked into the his suit like the other phonix lords


----------



## Max Hesperax

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=8490&stc=1&d=1286657402

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=8491&stc=1&d=1286657429

I knew my new phone would come in handy.


----------



## IanC

My local store had the codex and some models in, mostly on the sprue though, but they had the Raider assembled! Looks great in the flesh.

Oh and the codex was already well thumbed through


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Same here. I even got a little look!


----------



## Warlock in Training

Winterous said:


> Or perhaps it's just a hint that DE won't get refreshed until 7th ed


Thats more than likely.


----------



## smfanboy

"Hexfire Rifle - Sniper Rifle, wounded model takes a wounds test or is removed from play (yes this does circumvent EW). He takes the wound check against his base number of wounds, not the current ones."

Oh I am gonna have fun with this one.


----------



## Winterous

smfanboy said:


> "Hexfire Rifle - Sniper Rifle, wounded model takes a wounds test or is removed from play (yes this does circumvent EW). He takes the wound check against his base number of wounds, not the current ones."
> 
> Oh I am gonna have fun with this one.


Not very useful against ICs 
Quite useful against Wraithlords though, in fact, VERY useful.


----------



## HatingYou

OHHHHH Dark eldar stuff i'm sorry but I cried a little when I seen that raider above me ......it's so smexy *cough* uh yea looking forward to it


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I think 30-50% chance to kill an IC with a single sniper shot is pretty awesome, just gotta drag them out so they are alone and then hit and run in opponents phase to leave him there all alone. Then snipe snipe snipe


----------



## Loli

MadCowCrazy said:


> I think 30-50% chance to kill an IC with a single sniper shot is pretty awesome, just gotta drag them out so they are alone and then hit and run in opponents phase to leave him there all alone. Then snipe snipe snipe


With that Hellion guy draqgging out ICs shouldnt be a problem, even though he would be in combat, the moment combat ends: PEW PEW PEW


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Loli said:


> With that Hellion guy draqgging out ICs shouldnt be a problem, even though he would be in combat, the moment combat ends: PEW PEW PEW


Exactly 

Played an apocalypse game about a month ago, Inquisition vs Chaos pretty much.

That damn tallymaster nurgle guy had some 20 plague bearers around him, was impossible to get at. With this you could just fly in, even if you lose most of your guys as long as the champion is still alive you are ok. Just drag the guy out and die in his assault phase or do another hit and run but dont take him with you, or drag him all the way to wherever you want him


----------



## Blue Liger

A combo I'm looking forward to running is using the Hellion SC along side of an Archon with huskblade and soul trap - In the opponents Assault Phase drag out the IC then in your turn run the Archon right into the Combat - get him to kill the IC and you now have a S6 Archon Woooooo


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

yeah those sniper rifles are definitly evil


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Blue Liger said:


> A combo I'm looking forward to running is using the Hellion SC along side of an Archon with huskblade and soul trap - In the opponents Assault Phase drag out the IC then in your turn run the Archon right into the Combat - get him to kill the IC and you now have a S6 Archon Woooooo


if you charge your archon at the enemies, just make sure hes in b2b with their big thing SC MC IC or otherwise, and kill them that way. 

Anyone see the dex and confirm its SC and not IC? since im positive its IC but i havnt gotten to seeing it yet


----------



## Warlock in Training

I wish I knew, IC makes sense Game and Fluff wise. SC... that is very rare occurence and most people dont play MCs ethier. IC characters however are everywhere....


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Warlock in Training said:


> I wish I knew, IC makes sense Game and Fluff wise. SC... that is very rare occurence and most people dont play MCs ethier. IC characters however are everywhere....


yup. and killing an IC isnt hard to do. Im hoping IC in squads count as a pain point too. so when my squad of warriors kills a squad I get 2 pain points from killing the squad with my mass of shooting


----------



## Warlock in Training

I want a Razorwing so bad. But the only model remotly close is the FW one, and it looks like there is some need of Customization to make it right. Fustrating, I want my Fighter Jets!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Warlock in Training said:


> I want a Razorwing so bad. But the only model remotly close is the FW one, and it looks like there is some need of Customization to make it right. Fustrating, I want my Fighter Jets!


I need to read the rules of the fliers before I decide which one I wana grab, and ill probably convert out of eldar models for mine.


----------



## FallenAutarchDrazgor

KhainiteAssassin said:


> yup. and killing an IC isnt hard to do. Im hoping IC in squads count as a pain point too. so when my squad of warriors kills a squad I get 2 pain points from killing the squad with my mass of shooting


in the rules it stats thats a IC is a sperate unit and the only way it can attack if it is base to base contacy to attack so your wish has come true


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

FallenAutarchDrazgor said:


> in the rules it stats thats a IC is a sperate unit and the only way it can attack if it is base to base contacy to attack so your wish has come true


I was not talking about in close combat. the rules state that an IC counts as a seperate unit in close combat, but unless it is a monsterous creature, you can not pick it out through shooting the squad to death, in which it is techniquly part of the unit it is with.

Im sure the IC does count as a seperate unit, but RAW, it could very well be interpreted as not a seperate unit when being shot to death and thus, it wouldnt give an extra pain point if you shoot the squad to death.


----------



## FallenAutarchDrazgor

KhainiteAssassin said:


> I was not talking about in close combat. the rules state that an IC counts as a seperate unit in close combat, but unless it is a monsterous creature, you can not pick it out through shooting the squad to death, in which it is techniquly part of the unit it is with.
> 
> Im sure the IC does count as a seperate unit, but RAW, it could very well be interpreted as not a seperate unit when being shot to death and thus, it wouldnt give an extra pain point if you shoot the squad to death.


i say it does because in the kill point mission when u show the unit down you get 2 kill points if there have an IC in it


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

FallenAutarchDrazgor said:


> i say it does because in the kill point mission when u show the unit down you get 2 kill points if there have an IC in it


thats kill points, once again, its not pain points. it truly should, for all intents and purposes, count as a second pain point. but I should have explained my hopes more thoroughly, I hope that the wording on the rule will not have any viable bending for asshats at tournaments without an FAQ, so there is 0 chance of asshats being asshats.


----------



## FallenAutarchDrazgor

KhainiteAssassin said:


> thats kill points, once again, its not pain points. it truly should, for all intents and purposes, count as a second pain point. but I should have explained my hopes more thoroughly, I hope that the wording on the rule will not have any viable bending for asshats at tournaments without an FAQ, so there is 0 chance of asshats being asshats.


in any case it bought as a seprate to the unit it join so in my eyes it counts as 2 units because no one will kill of there hcaracter first that in the unit and plus one you wipe out the unit he in he by himself so the rest of the unit can finish him off


----------



## Masked Jackal

FallenAutarchDrazgor said:


> in any case it bought as a seprate to the unit it join so in my eyes it counts as 2 units because no one will kill of there hcaracter first that in the unit and plus one you wipe out the unit he in he by himself so the rest of the unit can finish him off


It took me at least three reads to even think I got what you're saying here. Try to be more coherent from now on.


----------



## FallenAutarchDrazgor

Masked Jackal said:


> It took me at least three reads to even think I got what you're saying here. Try to be more coherent from now on.


you going to make me since my grammer is always this bad


----------



## IntereoVivo

FallenAutarchDrazgor said:


> you going to make me since my grammer is always this bad


INTERNET FIGHT!!! GO!!!

p.s. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I didn't think having bad grammar was a good thing....


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

IntereoVivo said:


> INTERNET FIGHT!!! GO!!!


FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT...

onto a serious note: lets get back on topic people!

Im suprised no one mentioned the little chat on mandrakes and urien on friday.


----------



## Winterous

Yes, an IC will count as a separate Pain Point.
Where does it say he becomes a part of the same unit? He just acts like he is, he keeps coherency and such, but he is still a separate unit; you treat him as another model for shooting, but that has no relevance.


----------



## FallenAutarchDrazgor

I am going to buy a pack of mandrakes and using them to convert up a Decapitator


----------



## Bindi Baji

Ahem



KhainiteAssassin said:


> FIGHT, FIGHT, FIGHT, FIGHT, FIGHT, FIGHT, FIGHT, FIGHT, FIGHT, FIGHT, FIGHT...


----------



## Masked Jackal

FallenAutarchDrazgor said:


> you going to make me since my grammer is always this bad


No, but since you're from an English-speaking country, I can call you names for being so illiterate. Poopy-head.


----------



## FallenAutarchDrazgor

Masked Jackal said:


> No, but since you're from an English-speaking country, I can call you names for being so illiterate. Poopy-head.


 lol lame you fail dude


----------



## Katie Drake

FallenAutarchDrazgor said:


> lol lame you fail dude


Considering you're the illiterate one, I wouldn't say that he's the one failing. =/ I mean, he's only just out of high school and yet he has a better grasp of the language than you do.


----------



## FallenAutarchDrazgor

Katie Drake said:


> Considering you're the illiterate one, I wouldn't say that he's the one failing. =/ I mean, he's only just out of high school and yet he has a better grasp of the language than you do.


but he doesn't have a learning problem like dyslixicia like i have and minor cerbral pulsy so you canshut your mouth as well


----------



## effigy22

He's from LANDAN!!! so you cant blame him, enough of the Brit Bashing now, lets get back on topic.

I think the one thing you will now see in all Dark Eldar Armies will be the Cronos.

Not as good as a Talos in a fight but just as tough! Also, every time you kill something with any of its weapons you can distribute a free pain point to a unit within 12". All this for something that is Cheaper than a talos in points! (to begin with).


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

(Off-topic)



FallenAutarchDrazgor said:


> lol lame you fail dude


Heresy requires you to make posts in a clear and coherent manner, which includes basic grammar. (And now just to annoy Katie Drake) This is definately going to affect you're popularity alot, because your going to loose this arguement weather you like it or not. Its time you stopped being wierder then you have to be. - How'd I do?


----------



## Katie Drake

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> How'd I do?


Pretty much failed, I'm afraid.


----------



## FallenAutarchDrazgor

yawn this is getting annoying i do hope you it a clear breach of the rule for start on someone because of their disbailties yawn


----------



## gen.ahab

Whatever, just shut up an get back on topic, people. If his grammer is bad enough to warrant MOD attention then report him, otherwise shut up and get back on topic. Breaking the rules yourself doesnt help at all.


----------



## Khorothis

FallenAutarchDrazgor said:


> yawn this is getting annoying i do hope you it a clear breach of the rule for start on someone because of their disbailties yawn


I've got two problems with this:
1. Rule abuse detected.
2. If you're aware that your handicaps might provoke unfavourable response on forums or basically everywhere where you communicate through written text, then you should either find a means to circumvent the issue or, you guessed it, stick to lurking. Thats a very nice euphemism for "shut up", in case you were wondering.

EDIT:

Excuse me but it took me a while to find where the topic left off.

Regarding the pain token rule, I think that it will follow the wording of kill points, meaning that one token for one unit that is destroyed by that squad. I just hope that the rule will be clear and thorough, so there won't be any guessing when theres a multiple CC by 2+ DE units, overruns and failed Fearless tests.


----------



## FallenAutarchDrazgor

Khorothis said:


> I've got two problems with this:
> 1. Rule abuse detected.
> 2. If you're aware that your handicaps might provoke unfavourable response on forums or basically everywhere where you communicate through written text, then you should either find a means to circumvent the issue or, you guessed it, stick to lurking. Thats a very nice euphemism for "shut up", in case you were wondering.


 Erm no 
1. my spelling hasn't annoyed people before in the past
2. No i won't shut up yu going to make me


----------



## effigy22

Please can you stop Hijacking the thread and return on subject. 

Ok - Scourges! Scourges have Definitely improved, 4+ / 6++ saves, ability to take some nifty assault weapons either anti Inf, Anti Tank or a mix! I like the idea of the Haywire Grenade launcher however i only see 1 use for them - to damage monolith's! That is the Dark Eldar's only solution for a monolith that isnt Phase out! Though i havent had a thorough read of the codex there are A LOT of very nice things.

"Asdrabul Vect - Seize initiative on a 4+ (because he had it all along)" i think the only thing that could have completed that sentence off better is a Maniacal laugh!


----------



## FallenAutarchDrazgor

effigy22 said:


> Ok - Scourges! Scourges have Definitely improved, 4+ / 6++ saves, ability to take some nifty assault weapons either anti Inf, Anti Tank or a mix! I like the idea of the Haywire Grenade launcher however i only see 1 use for them - to damage monolith's! That is the Dark Eldar's only solution for a monolith that isnt Phase out! Though i havent had a thorough read of the codex there are A LOT of very nice things.
> 
> "Asdrabul Vect - Seize initiative on a 4+ (because he had it all along)" i think the only thing that could have completed that sentence off better is a Maniacal laugh!


hehe i agree with yyou here scouges are so much better now and Vect is so useful now, but i prefer Decapitator


----------



## IntereoVivo

effigy22 said:


> "Asdrabul Vect - Seize initiative on a 4+ (because he had it all along)" i think the only thing that could have completed that sentence off better is a Maniacal laugh!


Word. 

I'm looking forward to actually having options other then Raider/Lance spam. Oh, and some excellent looking models. Can't wait to put some mandrakes on the table, regardless of how terrible they're going to be.


----------



## Warlock in Training

I was hoping for a WebBomb list again, sadly its still nerfed to near worthless. 

Hmmmm..... 

I was thinking a Archon with Retinue drops a WWP in the middle, 3 Talos then come out to play within easy reach of whatever, then Pain Tokens ALL AROUND to nearby units. Maybe not so worthless.... Nah its still worthless :laugh: Why should I waste Turn 1 turbo boosting to the middle, pray to the dark gods my Raider lives to turn to, and then have my Archon disembark, pray I survive turn 3, the be able to drop my WWP. Thats not including my Talos not entering by turn 2 by accident. 

Fuk U GW, Fuk U.


----------



## Khorothis

Warlock in Training said:


> I was hoping for a WebBomb list again, sadly its still nerfed to near worthless.
> 
> Hmmmm.....
> 
> I was thinking a Archon with Retinue drops a WWP in the middle, 3 Talos then come out to play within easy reach of whatever, then Pain Tokens ALL AROUND to nearby units. Maybe not so worthless.... Nah its still worthless :laugh: Why should I waste Turn 1 turbo boosting to the middle, pray to the dark gods my Raider lives to turn to, and then have my Archon disembark, pray I survive turn 3, the be able to drop my WWP. Thats not including my Talos not entering by turn 2 by accident.
> 
> Fuk U GW, Fuk U.


Unless dropping a WWP counts as a shooting attack, or can be done while within a transport.  I know its hardcore daydreaming but its worth a thought.


----------



## effigy22

a lovely piece of war gear which seems so dark eldar like - clone field! basically in combat they = free hits which you can assign attacks to, so if you see a nasty looking power fist in a unit you can assign the attacks on to the clone!


----------



## Katie Drake

effigy22 said:


> a lovely piece of war gear which seems so dark eldar like - clone field! basically in combat they = free hits which you can assign attacks to, so if you see a nasty looking power fist in a unit you can assign the attacks on to the clone!


Yup. D3 attacks can be essentially vito'd per combat round. Pretty nifty stuff - potentially even more protective than the Shadowfield and cheaper to boot.


----------



## effigy22

But i believe the shadow is just iconic to Dark Eldar... i think its going to be the same this edition. 

Opponent: "Is that a Archon?"
You: "Yes"
Opponent: "He has a 2+ invun doesnt he?"
You: "Yup!"
Oppononent: *sobbing sound*


----------



## Warlock in Training

Cant he have both? Shadow Field and Clone Field would make your Archon able to tackle the likes DPs, GDs, Trygons even with a chance of Survival. Wow.


----------



## Necrosis

Warlock in Training said:


> Cant he have both? Shadow Field and Clone Field would make your Archon able to tackle the likes DPs, GDs, Trygons even with a chance of Survival. Wow.


No, you are unable to take both. It says so in the codex.


----------



## gen.ahab

Warlock in Training said:


> Cant he have both? Shadow Field and Clone Field would make your Archon able to tackle the likes DPs, GDs, Trygons even with a chance of Survival. Wow.


Because a 2+ INV with 3 extra wounds, that don't even get to damage him, would be beyond retarded.


----------



## Warlock in Training

Yeah GW wouldnt do something retarded. Not like Dante's mask giving Abbaddon -1 stats, or Doom of Malanti Drop Podding and causing 3D6 LD checks on 2 Mobs of Boys killing 16 and then having 9 wounds, or JotWW taking out 2 Trygons and a Fex in 1 turn, or Jetbike Seers with 3+/4++ Rerolls and 2+ Wounding Str 9 on armore Witchblades, or 155 Pts dual winged Lash Princes that move entire armies where they want how they want, or Deff Rollas rolling 6 str 9 auto hits on vehicles, or IG armies with 3 Tank Squadrons/Chimeras for every squad/and Vendettas for pure Mech Madness!!!

GW wouldnt allow a Archon have both Clone Fields and Shadow Cloak, that would be gamebreaking..... but its okay to take away the Reaver from him. Oh Well  work with what you can, and abuse whatever you can.


----------



## gen.ahab

Abby with -1 stats is how it should be.


----------



## WinZip

hungryugolino said:


> Damn shame if you ask me. Daemonhunters are much more interesting...


I concur but it looks like the DE are really coming out im tempted to make a DE army now:biggrin:


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Warlock in Training said:


> Yeah GW wouldnt do something retarded. Not like Dante's mask giving Abbaddon -1 stats, or Doom of Malanti Drop Podding and causing 3D6 LD checks on 2 Mobs of Boys killing 16 and then having 9 wounds, or JotWW taking out 2 Trygons and a Fex in 1 turn, or Jetbike Seers with 3+/4++ Rerolls and 2+ Wounding Str 9 on armore Witchblades, or 155 Pts dual winged Lash Princes that move entire armies where they want how they want, or Deff Rollas rolling 6 str 9 auto hits on vehicles, or IG armies with 3 Tank Squadrons/Chimeras for every squad/and Vendettas for pure Mech Madness!!!
> 
> GW wouldnt allow a Archon have both Clone Fields and Shadow Cloak, that would be gamebreaking..... but its okay to take away the Reaver from him. Oh Well  work with what you can, and abuse whatever you can.


I agree that would be silly ... just a note though, the deff rolla give Str. 10 hits ... he he he


----------



## Creon

Take codes, find happiness in various builds, play!


----------



## clever handle

Warlock in Training said:


> Cant he have both? Shadow Field and Clone Field would make your Archon able to tackle the likes DPs, GDs, Trygons even with a chance of Survival. Wow.


With the Shadowfield he's able to take them down quite nicely too. If he gets the charge with an Agonizer (& there are even nicer toys in the box now) he can reasonably expect to throw out 2-3 wounds onto any of the tyranid MC's before they have a chance to swing back. With 6 attacks on most of them you're going to be looking at the same coming back (4's & then 2's) - except you have a 2+ invulnerable save. The only time my archon ever fails his 2+ is when he takes a wound when his raider explodes... Never once lost it to enemy blows.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Katie Drake said:


> Pretty much failed, I'm afraid.


Not even a chuckle?



Warlock in Training said:


> GW wouldnt allow a Archon have both Clone Fields and Shadow Cloak, that would be gamebreaking..... but its okay to take away the Reaver from him. Oh Well  work with what you can, and abuse whatever you can.


My Archon is going to miss his RJB and his S6/7 PW attacks. I guess a foot archon with an agoniser and combat drugs will have to do.


----------



## gen.ahab

What is their I? I still thing a TWC lord will rip them a new ass hole. Although he will probably destroy every other lord you can throw at him. Really, is this SOB suppose to be the death of all IC units?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

gen.ahab said:


> What is their I? I still thing a TWC lord will rip them a new ass hole.


edit: fixed it up

DE lord is 8 Init. if he rolls well he can take a thunder wolf mounted Lord. Hes basically going to be one of the highest priority targets in the game


----------



## gen.ahab

Yep. That they be.


----------



## High Marshall Mendark

Hehe, you've gotta roll a 1 ome time....mwahahahahah!!!!!
UNLEASH THE VINDICATOR BLITZKREIG!! lol

But seriously, the archon is just a monster, shame he cant be a bikie anymore 
I just wish there was a SC that made reavers troops  well i guess I'll just have to go with an all hellion army!!  With other bits of course, but with nothing ever touching the ground!! (Y)


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

High Marshall Mendark said:


> Hehe, you've gotta roll a 1 ome time....mwahahahahah!!!!!
> UNLEASH THE VINDICATOR BLITZKREIG!! lol
> 
> But seriously, the archon is just a monster, shame he cant be a bikie anymore
> I just wish there was a SC that made reavers troops  well i guess I'll just have to go with an all hellion army!!  With other bits of course, but with nothing ever touching the ground!! (Y)


I dont think that hellions can be troops either, not sure though.

I know, for one, that my Archon is being put with incubi, probably on a raider just behind my Reaver bikes. Reavers run over and soften up a big squad, Incubi and Archon finish it off


----------



## High Marshall Mendark

I think I read somewhere, that the hellion sc makes hellions troops, don't quote me on that, but thats at least what I thought i saw...



> I know, for one, that my Archon is being put with incubi, probably on a raider just behind my Reaver bikes. Reavers run over and soften up a big squad, Incubi and Archon finish it off


IMO, I don't think that the reaver attack would be necessary, with that many attacks, all power weapons and high WS/I, there shouldnt be any infantry that they cannot take down, I reckon leave the reavers to hit some other pesky fire support squad or one advancing toward your own objectives...

One thing that i hope for, is the ability to still gunboat your warriors and do drive-by's, that is always fun, does anyone know if that will still be effective?

I plan with my archon to stick him/her into a raider with some wyches and go round witting the objectives, that way there should be nothing that can deny your wyches what they want, then with the raider, it can pick the archon up, and send him to wherever he is needed the most and get stuck in!!


----------



## shaantitus

All i know is that my ig will be doing a lot of shooting and hopeing.


----------



## gen.ahab

IDK about you guys but I am just staying off the board and blowing them the hell up turn 5.


----------



## IntereoVivo

gen.ahab said:


> IDK about you guys but I am just staying off the board and blowing them the hell up turn 5.


Really? That was going to be MY plan.


----------



## Winterous

Warlock in Training said:


> 1.Not like Dante's mask giving Abbaddon -1 stats,
> 2.or Doom of Malanti Drop Podding and causing 3D6 LD checks on 2 Mobs of Boys killing 16 and then having 9 wounds,
> 3.or JotWW taking out 2 Trygons and a Fex in 1 turn,
> 4.or Jetbike Seers with 3+/4++ Rerolls and 2+ Wounding Str 9 on armore Witchblades,
> 5.or 155 Pts dual winged Lash Princes that move entire armies where they want how they want,
> 6.or Deff Rollas rolling 6 str 9 auto hits on vehicles,
> 7.or IG armies with 3 Tank Squadrons/Chimeras for every squad/and Vendettas for pure Mech Madness!!!


1. What's wrong with that? It's not game breaking in the slightest.

2. 3.5 average per die, since they're Ld10 due to Mob Rule, you're killing 0.5 per mob on average, that's not so powerful if you ask me.

3. Keep your models out of a line then, the power isn't so great when he only hits 1 important guy. It has incredible potential, but that's all it has.

4. Overly expensive, and any Psyker-blocking units fuck it up really badly.

5. Transports, also not putting your units in stupid places, also not leaving your important units vulnerable to charging anyway.

6. This... Is powerful, yes, but not impossible to stop, only 12 side armour.

7. Tank spam, hooray, so obscenely effective.


----------



## High Marshall Mendark

K, one thing I've seen no mention of, is perhaps my absolute favourite part of the DE, but can we still take slaves?? That was the best bit ever methinks!

Oh and are warp beasts decent yet??


----------



## FallenAutarchDrazgor

KhainiteAssassin said:


> I dont think that hellions can be troops either, not sure though.
> 
> I know, for one, that my Archon is being put with incubi, probably on a raider just behind my Reaver bikes. Reavers run over and soften up a big squad, Incubi and Archon finish it off


I it is true hellions can be troops im a 100% sure on this since there specail chaarter dude is only 105 points what a bargain.But im going to use either The vect dude or decapitator or even the posion bloke


----------



## Winterous

FallenAutarchDrazgor said:


> I it is true hellions can be troops im a 100% sure on this since there specail chaarter dude is only 105 points what a bargain.But im going to use either The vect dude or decapitator or even the posion bloke


Best not to state exact costs


----------



## FallenAutarchDrazgor

KhainiteAssassin said:


> I dont think that hellions can be troops either, not sure though.
> woops maybe i am wrong i think its105-125


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

I still can't believe the ravenger hasn't increased in points.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> I still can't believe the ravenger hasn't increased in points.


same, I cant wait to field that beast to kill a LR or two or 10...


----------



## MadCowCrazy

effigy22 said:


> But i believe the shadow is just iconic to Dark Eldar... i think its going to be the same this edition.
> 
> Opponent: "Is that a Archon?"
> You: "Yes"
> Opponent: "He has a 2+ invun doesnt he?"
> You: "Yup!"
> Oppononent: *sobbing sound*


Grey Knight opponent: "Is that an Archon?"
You: "Yes"
Grey Knight opponent: "He has a 2+ invun doesnt he?"
You: "Yup!"
Grey Knight oppononent: *laughing sound*
You after seeing all the Ignore Inv save weapons the GK have: *sobbing sound*


----------



## Winterous

MadCowCrazy said:


> Grey Knight opponent: "Is that an Archon?"
> You: "Yes"
> Grey Knight opponent: "He has a 2+ invun doesnt he?"
> You: "Yup!"
> Grey Knight oppononent: *laughing sound*
> You after seeing all the Ignore Inv save weapons the GK have: *sobbing sound*


You after being shot with a Psycannon, which causes Instant Death to the Archon: *sobbing sound*


----------



## Loli

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> I still can't believe the ravenger hasn't increased in points.


Same, its why im convinced there has got be be a downside to all this. Since as it stands aside from crap saves/toughness and WWP being utter crap i yet to see anything bad in this entire codex. Everything seems good without any really downside. I mean the Reavers would normaly have a downside but if you go the full 36'' get the cover not much of a downside anymore.

I really want my codex to come so i can read it properly since there has to be something bad about it. I mean if there isnt its great for me since i cant wait to feild them come Januruary (preordered Dex but finishing current army before i start DE), but bad for my oppenenets (not that i can really complain with how long we suffered with the previous dex) but still..........


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I just got to look at the preview newsletter gw sends to their sellers, there are some really weird bits in it.

Like this :
Power from Pain: Dark Eldar units receive a ‘pain token’ when they destroy an enemy
unit. One pain token gives the unit the Feel No Pain special rule, two pain tokens adds
the Furious Charge special rule, and three or more adds the Rage special rule.

Rage? I thought the 3rd point gave fearless? Would they really list such a huge error in their sales newsletter to all their redshirts etc to whom the letter is pretty much addressed to?

Another strange thing is the Webway Portal, it has this list text.
Contains one metal Dark Eldar
Webway Portal.

Metal? WTF? I thought it was prepainted hollow plastic like the apocalypse one? There is a picture showing it painted and its a little bit higher than an Archon, if that thing was metal it would be like half a kilo in weight. You could bludgeon people with it.

I find it funny how pushy the redshirts can be at times but after reading this sales newsletter I kinda feel sorry for them since this newsletter it just as pushy as they are 

It also has a picture of this months WD and some pics of its contents.
Features & Benefits:
• The comprehensive guide to all this month’s new releases, featuring collecting,
painting and gaming advice for the new Dark Eldar, as well as Warhammer and The
Lord of the Rings Strategy Battle Game.
• Design notes from Jes Goodwin explaining the creation of the new Dark Eldar
miniatures range, including excerpts from Jes’ sketchbook.
• Painted frame diagrams for the Dark Eldar Kabalite Warriors and Dark Eldar Wyches,
showing every component in each box set.
• Dark Art feature exploring the new artowrk in Codex: Dark Eldar.
• Jes Goodwin’s Dark Eldar Modelling Workshop, showing how best to assemble the
new plastic kits with plenty of inspiration for Dark Eldar collectors.
• Dark Eldar versus Imperial Guard battle report showcasing the new miniatures in the
game and exploring the new rules for the army.
• ’Eavy Metal Masterclass detailing techniques for painting the new Dark Eldar – Kabalite
Warrior armour, pale flesh, tattoos, flayed skin and Dark Eldar vehicles.

I bet DE will win in the battle report, would be kinda funny if they launched a new army and they lose in their first battle report  A win against Imperial Guard will probably get allot more attention as well because IG is such a flexible and difficulty army to beat in a skilled players hands.

I cant post any pictures but the WD cover is the DE codex cover which was to be expected.
If you havent noticed there are dead IG on the DE codex cover, this might be the reason for the DE vs IG battle report.


----------



## Khorothis

Loli said:


> Same, its why im convinced there has got be be a downside to all this. Since as it stands aside from crap saves/toughness and WWP being utter crap i yet to see anything bad in this entire codex. Everything seems good without any really downside. I mean the Reavers would normaly have a downside but if you go the full 36'' get the cover not much of a downside anymore.
> 
> I really want my codex to come so i can read it properly since there has to be something bad about it. I mean if there isnt its great for me since i cant wait to feild them come Januruary (preordered Dex but finishing current army before i start DE), but bad for my oppenenets (not that i can really complain with how long we suffered with the previous dex) but still..........


Why would WWP be crap now? Anything thats not a vehicle can hop out of it, be it outflanking or deepstriking, and you can shoot it out of a Raider if you like without jumping out. Suddenly DSing Scourges with Heat Lances aren't so bad now, and even though they can take only two of them for every 5 (10 max if I remember correctly), their Shard Carbines will make anything shit themselves. Fuck yeah, army-wide marine BS! 

You know, having read all the rumours I'm rather confident that I can build a list that will get into CC only for the lulz, I'll just fly around with my Raiders and Ravagers with my middle finger in the air and my Dark Lances pointing at you.  Suddenly, Assault Terminators never get into CC and get shot to pieces, along with their Land Raider. :laugh:


----------



## Blue Liger

People are wondering the downside of the new codex - I see a few:

1) Wyches no longer negate all bonus attacks gained by the enemies extra cc weapon ( now they can only do it with bases 2 base models even though non base 2 base can fight) - 
This however is not really game breaking as elite wyches now have 2 base attacks and can gain an extra 3D6 meaning on the charge 41 + 3D6 attacks from a full squad = I'm not complaining

2) Archon can't choose his own drug/drugs - mind you only paying the cost of a fire warrior for them now makes them really easy choice

So benefits far out weigh cons easily


----------



## effigy22

MadCowCrazy said:


> Metal? WTF? I thought it was prepainted hollow plastic like the apocalypse one? There is a picture showing it painted and its a little bit higher than an Archon, if that thing was metal it would be like half a kilo in weight. You could bludgeon people with it.


From what i have heard, the new webway portal thing is just suppose to be the Apocalypse Vortex grenade template painted differently! And its probably made made 100% non recycled resources


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Just talked to the local club runner and he said its basically a metal sphere made of sheet metal or some such, same as the apocalypse one. I always thought the apocalypse one was made from plastic but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Winterous

MadCowCrazy said:


> Just talked to the local club runner and he said its basically a metal sphere made of sheet metal or some such, same as the apocalypse one. I always thought the apocalypse one was made from plastic but I guess I was wrong.


You must have never held one then :laugh:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

its ead bashin time! >.> oh wait, wrong army


----------



## IntereoVivo

Question for everyone...

Do the Torment grenade launchers stack? 

If so, will there be a viable way to abuse it with a Raider spam and something like the Mindphase Gauntlet?

*edit* And how about three man scourge squads with double Dark Lances?


----------



## effigy22

Unfortunately i dont remember the codex saying whether or not it stacks, will just have to wait for an FAQ! However if it does, crucible is a must for anti psycher goodness - since the psycher takes a leadership test not Psychic test.


----------



## Catpain Rich

I think it's 5 scourges per heavy weapon from what i've heard here. 

I could definitely be wrong.


----------



## Shadowfane

Catpain Rich said:


> I think it's 5 scourges per heavy weapon from what i've heard here.
> 
> I could definitely be wrong.


2 heavy/special weapons per 5 models, as far as I can remember - so a unit of 4 scourges has no options for them, and is stuck with the carbines. Also, a unit of 5-9 scourges only gets 2 special/heavy weapons - you only get the other 2 at 10 models


----------



## Katie Drake

Shadowfane said:


> 2 heavy/special weapons per 5 models, as far as I can remember - so a unit of 4 scourges has no options for them, and is stuck with the carbines. Also, a unit of 5-9 scourges only gets 2 special/heavy weapons - you only get the other 2 at 10 models


This is correct. Also, Scourges have a minimum squad size of 3 models. Not explicitly related, but an interesting fact nonetheless.


----------



## Rybnik

Can anyone confirm if the regular troop warriors still have BS4? I swear I read somewhere recently that they had been lowered to BS3, while the elite warriors (trueborn iirc) still have BS4. Clarification is much appreciated!


----------



## effigy22

Normal warriors are still BS4! though they have gone up in points (but still cheaper than a Fire warrior).


----------



## Katie Drake

Rybnik said:


> Can anyone confirm if the regular troop warriors still have BS4? I swear I read somewhere recently that they had been lowered to BS3, while the elite warriors (trueborn iirc) still have BS4. Clarification is much appreciated!


Dark Eldar Warriors have identical characteristics as their 3rd edition Codex. Their point cost has increased very slightly and their weapon options have changed a bit, but they're otherwise much the same.

The Trueborn have more Attacks and Leadership than normal Warriors, smaller squad sizes, more weapon options and are an Elites choice.


----------



## MaidenManiac

bitsandkits said:


> Common sense and wargamers are like oil and water


:rofl:
Consider yourself sig'd

*edit: was gonna give you rep, but I apparently cant right now...


----------



## IntereoVivo

Ah, I see, my mistake. I read "2 heavy/special weapons per 5 models" as, "two in every five scourges may take a special weapon".


----------



## Khorothis

The only thing I'm very sensitive about is the Strength of Splinter weapons: is it S3 or Poisoned (4+)? Could someone confirm it for me?


----------



## Masked Jackal

Khorothis said:


> The only thing I'm very sensitive about is the Strength of Splinter weapons: is it S3 or Poisoned (4+)? Could someone confirm it for me?


Wounds on a 4+, doesn't have a strength value, as I recall. Have fun forcing a ton of wounds on Monstrous Creatures with your basic dudes.


----------



## clever handle

& that's why our warriors went up 1pt in price. Seems fair to me!

11% chance to wound anything with a 3+ save per shot? Yes please! sign me up!


----------



## Khorothis

Masked Jackal said:


> Wounds on a 4+, doesn't have a strength value, as I recall. Have fun forcing a ton of wounds on Monstrous Creatures with your basic dudes.


Thats means I know what army I'll collect after a nice Protectorate force. 

But seriously, imagine the Nightbringer falling to massed Splinter Rifle fire... suddenly nobody gives a fuck about his T8 and 3++.


----------



## effigy22

Theres a vehicle upgrade that allows all splinter rifles and splinter pistols can re roll misses when the unit has entered the transport... which is AWESOME!


----------



## Warlock in Training

Winterous said:


> 1. What's wrong with that? It's not game breaking in the slightest.
> 
> 2. 3.5 average per die, since they're Ld10 due to Mob Rule, you're killing 0.5 per mob on average, that's not so powerful if you ask me.
> 
> 3. Keep your models out of a line then, the power isn't so great when he only hits 1 important guy. It has incredible potential, but that's all it has.
> 
> 4. Overly expensive, and any Psyker-blocking units fuck it up really badly.
> 
> 5. Transports, also not putting your units in stupid places, also not leaving your important units vulnerable to charging anyway.
> 
> 6. This... Is powerful, yes, but not impossible to stop, only 12 side armour.
> 
> 7. Tank spam, hooray, so obscenely effective.


Most of those things I listed are not Grounbreaking, just listed as Retarded. 
Also the Shadow Cloak/Clone Field combi would not be gamebreaking ethier, I garuantee you mass fire would fuck his day up easy. 

Im still want to do the Old WWBs, 3 Talos confering Pain Pts and coming in the middle of the Table is so awsome. BUT disembarking my Archon and allowing my enemy to shoot his ass up is not... ideal. Just Dont Know.....


----------



## clever handle

Throw one on a disposable hame. He's the one that "heroically" jetison's from the raider turn one to allow the rest of the army to come in to play. You really don't need an Archon & 9 incubi in most combats... 8 incubi should do fine so you can keep him in there with them since most of the attacks are going to come at that squad anyways; or you could put him in a raider with some wracks / warriors in a ploy to keep fire OFF your archon & incubi...


----------



## Blue Liger

Warlock in Training you can't combine the Shadowfield with Clone Field, so you are right it's not ground breaking as the rules state you can only have 1 form of field per units that can take them.


----------



## Winterous

Blue Liger said:


> Warlock in Training you can't combine the Shadowfield with Clone Field, so you are right it's not ground breaking as the rules state you can only have 1 form of field per units that can take them.


He said WOULD NOT, not is not 
Would not = would not if it were possible.


----------



## Blue Liger

Also for all those wondering still if the Huskblade is SC/MC or IC/MC it is IC/MC

Winterous your comment was also really useless as Warlock had mentioned using both fields along side of each other in which I was pointing out you couldn't at all and even if you could it would not be game breaking


----------



## Winterous

Blue Liger said:


> Also for all those wondering still if the Huskblade is SC/MC or IC/MC it is IC/MC
> 
> Winterous your comment was also really useless as Warlock had mentioned using both fields along side of each other in which I was pointing out you couldn't at all and even if you could it would not be game breaking


You mean the soul orb thing I think, and that's a relief.

And um, that made little sense.

Warlock did not suggest you could, he was saying "If it WERE possible, it still wouldn't be game breaking.".
And that's not what you said at all, you said "It isn't game breaking, because you can't do it.", which was just being snide really.


----------



## Warlock in Training

Thanks Winterous.

I was told already that the 2 cant combine 5-6 pages back. I still it suks.

Clever Handle: I like that Idea alot actually. They could survive a good soaking of firepower. New train of thought....


----------



## Khorothis

Why do you guys still think that you have to jump out of the raider? You can SHOOT the bloody WWP out of the raider!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Khorothis said:


> Why do you guys still think that you have to jump out of the raider? You can SHOOT the bloody WWP out of the raider!


because they are not thinking straight. regardless I need to see the rules myself before I agree or disagree with you.


----------



## Loli

Khorothis said:


> Why do you guys still think that you have to jump out of the raider? You can SHOOT the bloody WWP out of the raider!


Well from what i gathered you cant shoot the WWP from inside a Raider, hence why i think WWP is fairly useless plus i read somewhere Raiders and Ravagers cant come in from the portal. Which if its true i think the WWP is utter crap.

If however im wrong and either of those things are incorrect then my opinion will change but as it stands, i think the WWP is pointless. But i am waiting until my codex comes so i can read everything for myself.


----------



## effigy22

Even if vehicles cant come through them i still think they are good! You can take big units of elite stuff (like Mandrakes) or big units of wyches and dont have to worry about them getting shot! Also the web way portal is now cheaper in points and your not restricted to one (i dont think anyway).


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

mandrakes *thinks about the models and goes off into his own little world wanting them to be released already so he can get a squad or two or 3 of them*


----------



## vallasch

Can anyone tell me if the agonizer's to wound roll counts as a poisoned attack and is therefor improved by the Archon's court Medusae? If so then in 9 times out of 10 i'm not really seeing the need for a soultrap/huskblade.


----------



## Kinglopey

Loli said:


> Well from what i gathered you cant shoot the WWP from inside a Raider, hence why i think WWP is fairly useless plus i read somewhere Raiders and Ravagers cant come in from the portal. Which if its true i think the WWP is utter crap.
> 
> If however im wrong and either of those things are incorrect then my opinion will change but as it stands, i think the WWP is pointless. But i am waiting until my codex comes so i can read everything for myself.





Page 1 said:


> Webway Portal:
> archons, haemonculi only
> dropped in shooting phase, dropping the portal counts as shooting and the person who drops it CANNOT be in a vehicle when he drops it. It then acts like a board edge that you can bring reserves on. The WWP is indestructible and impassable once it's down...and in a change, cannot be used to bring on vehicles. Also, if you have a WWP you can always put things in reserves even if the mission doesn't allow. Outflanking and deepstriking reserves can use the portal.


Page 1 in the summary stuff shows that you can't be in a vehicle, from what I've been able to see the summary is accurate for other things I've looked at.


----------



## effigy22

vallasch said:


> Can anyone tell me if the agonizer's to wound roll counts as a poisoned attack and is therefor improved by the Archon's court Medusae? If so then in 9 times out of 10 i'm not really seeing the need for a soultrap/huskblade.


Agonisers are not poisoned weapons.


----------



## Creon

Well, bust my buttons! THAT makes the WWP FANTASTIC. Because you're not trapped in it anymore. From that description it just becomes a part of your deployment zone, AND acts kinda like a Teleport homer. Raider squads could come in on foot, and the raider just fly in from the board edge. Scourges can just issue out. i think this will make things...interesting. Especially with the Ogryn/Constructs of the Haemonculi.


----------



## Kinglopey

The other thing that bothered me with WWP is that if it's your board edge you fall back to it too, but I guess that's the risk to the reward.


----------



## Creon

Falling back says "Own Table Edge" not "Nearest Table Edge" when the "own" table edge is defined. The Scenarios define what is meant by OWN table edge very specifically. The WWP as quoted says it acts as "A" table edge you can bring reserves in via. In this definition, if the quote is correct, then you'd never fall back towards the WWP. Always your original edge. However, if there is no "own" table edge in the scenario, ALL units would fall back towards the closest table edge, making the WWP a massive magnet in these rare situations.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

your "owned" table edge is ALWAYS the long table edge of your deployment zone. in the rare case of a middle deployment, in which usually the opponent has both of the short table edges as his table edge you get the 2 long table edges to 'fall back to'


----------



## Creon

You can have scenarios where there is no "own" table edge to fall back to, tournaments and the like. Then the BRB says "nearest" table edge is where you fall back to.


----------



## IntereoVivo

I haven't seen anything in the Dex besides Mandrakes with Infiltrate. Is the the same for everyone else?


----------



## Creon

I suspect it may be buried. I'll see a codex tonight I hope.


----------



## Katie Drake

IntereoVivo said:


> I haven't seen anything in the Dex besides Mandrakes with Infiltrate. Is the the same for everyone else?


Mandrakes are the only Infiltrating unit in the 'Dex.


----------



## Shadowfane

Katie Drake said:


> Mandrakes are the only Infiltrating unit in the 'Dex.


But given that the army plays like *we come out of nowhere on our transports, overrun you wherever we feel like, redeply on a whim and generally are enormously irritating bastards* as opposed to *we sneak up you so you can't see us, then attack from the shadows and kill you that way*, I don't think its unreasonable for DE to only have the one infiltrating unit...


----------



## Warlock in Training

So what the verdict on WWP acting as a Table Edge you fall back too? 

OMG, is this going to be one of those Doom of Malanti effects unit in transports, or how does the Deffrolla works BS? Fuk, now I have to wait to the FAQ comes out as to how this works out.

Ooooor does someone who knows the rules well and seen the wording of the WWP in the new dex know how this works already? 

Also anyone know what the Razor Wings and Bombers look like? Are they UBER expesive? Does anyone think Ravagers are better?


----------



## Arbalann

I imagine the WWP will be worded "units coming in from reserve may enter from the WWP as if it was your table edge". That way it never states it is your table edge so you would not fall back to it.

I don't believe there will be models for the razor wings and bombers with the first wave. You will most likely have to wait for the 2nd wave to get models for those.


----------



## Loli

Warlock in Training said:


> Also anyone know what the Razor Wings and Bombers look like? Are they UBER expesive? Does anyone think Ravagers are better?


In my honest opinion from what i saw of the dex this evening they are dirt cheap for what they can be given and what they are as with most things in the heavy support from the codex.


----------



## clever handle

Loli said:


> In my honest opinion from what i saw of the dex this evening they are dirt cheap for what they can be given and what they are as with most things in the heavy support from the codex.


Everything is "dirt cheap" because it's all AV 10 / 11 & has an effective range of 36" - meaning most heavy weapons (AC/ML/LC) will be in range before you are.


----------



## Stella Cadente

clever handle said:


> meaning most heavy weapons (AC/ML/LC) will be in range before you are.


considering the DE speed, I don't think they have to worry about the enemy having more range than them.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Could be a problem if playing in sparse terrain (as one should when facing any kind of pixie elves. Less places to hide) and the DE player is going second then a good opponent will shoot the flying kites (I mean raiders) and much reduce the speed available.


----------



## clever handle

Stella Cadente said:


> considering the DE speed, I don't think they have to worry about the enemy having more range than them.


Their speed is nice & combined with the "aerial combat" or whatever rule it is they have now the range on ravager mounted weaponry effectively becomes 48" and against _most_ armies this should be suffient (daemons / eldar / CSM for the most part / tyranids / orks) but against razorback meched marines, ANY spacewolves list, ANY guard list you're going to get shot to hell.

A longfang squad fires 7 krak-missiles at you, 5 hit, luckily you turbo-boosted so only 2 get through your coversave, unfortunately that's still probably 1&1 for pen & glance (if not 2 pens). And oh, turboboosted so I didn't shoot, AND I'm a wreck on 2/3 of the rolls to penetrate. Next, we turn to a 10-man squad of grey hunters. They long-shot 9 bolters (assume melta doesn't have range...) hit with 6, glance with 1; if you didn't turbo-boost chances are you're not moving or shooting next turn.

I currently run 5 raiders & 3 ravagers in 1700 points, if I don't get EXTREMELY lucky turns one & two then I'll be lucky to have a single vehicle left around by turn 5...


----------



## Creon

Three points about that. 

1) There is a minimum coverage of terrain in the book, 25%. So fill a quarter of the board entirely with terrain, and then split it out. That generally gives a lot of terrain, and it's hard to fight in "sparse" terrain.

2) I expect Vect and his ability to more reliably "sieze the initiative" will be common in DE forces, giving a good chance they never will have to go second.

3) A player knowing he's going 2nd (maybe) can deploy so that his Webway gets deployed. That way he's gonna walk his troops on thru the Webway, with the "kites" blasting on the board from their deployment zone.

Also, My armies are not counting on mobility for warriors. Poison shards are a good plan, really.


----------



## Creon

clever handle said:


> A longfang squad fires 7 krak-missiles at you, 5 hit, luckily you turbo-boosted so only 2 get through your coversave, unfortunately that's still probably 1&1 for pen & glance (if not 2 pens). And oh, turboboosted so I didn't shoot, AND I'm a wreck on 2/3 of the rolls to penetrate. Next, we turn to a 10-man squad of grey hunters. They long-shot 9 bolters (assume melta doesn't have range...) hit with 6, glance with 1; if you didn't turbo-boost chances are you're not moving or shooting next turn.
> 
> I currently run 5 raiders & 3 ravagers in 1700 points, if I don't get EXTREMELY lucky turns one & two then I'll be lucky to have a single vehicle left around by turn 5...


You discount 1 in 3 shots that penetrate the cover save because they are declined by the 5++ save of the flickershield. That gives you a 75% chance of a damaging hit. And they've only focused on one raider. I do see the need for fighter/bombers to be used, but what army that gets reissued doesn't require new pieces!


----------



## your master

clever handle said:


> A longfang squad fires 7 krak-missiles


how does a long fang squad get 7 krak missiles can't the o ly have four in a squad??????? Anyway I look at it more as you just wasted 300 odd points destroying less than 100 points so all in all I'm not that worried send in the reavers  that'll teach those pesky long fangs


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

your master said:


> how does a long fang squad get 7 krak missiles can't the o ly have four in a squad??????? Anyway I look at it more as you just wasted 300 odd points destroying less than 100 points so all in all I'm not that worried send in the reavers  that'll teach those pesky long fangs


Long fangs themselves can have 5 and you can give them a Wolf guard with Cyclone Missile Launcher which is effectively 2 missiles.

though its a complete WASTE of points in anything under 2500 FoC enforced.


----------



## clever handle

Creon said:


> You discount 1 in 3 shots that penetrate the cover save because they are declined by the 5++ save of the flickershield. That gives you a 75% chance of a damaging hit. And they've only focused on one raider. I do see the need for fighter/bombers to be used, but what army that gets reissued doesn't require new pieces!


Haven't read the rules for all the new upgrades but I'm 99.99% positive that you wont get to take your 4+ coversave from turboboosting AND then your 5+ invul from flickerfield/shield - since 40K is a single-save game (excluding FNP)

Sure that's 1 squad of LF hypothetically, 200pts from a 1700pt army. He's almost certainly got another LF squad allowing him to shoot a minimum of (2), maximum of (4) raiders per turn before looking at his troops / elite / remaining HS. And lets not even consider guard *shudders*. A guy in our FLG runs 30 autocannons in 1700pts.

Also, regarding the 25% terrain rule, that doesn't neccessarily include terrain that is sufficiently tall to block LOS to your raiders. Remember they are the same height as a rhino, but are sitting 2" higher because of the flying stands. In my weekly games I usually have more than enough pieces of terrain to hide behind (we use the COD ruins for almost everything) but I've only ever been to one tournament that had NEAR enough terrain to consider a DE army being effective - I'm used to seeing like a hill (really effective for 40K...), maybe a crater or two and a single piece of terrain tall enough to block LOS (usually dead center) in my deployment zone.

Skillfull play can mitigate losses, but when you're playing DE you need to expect them & our vehicles are priced apropriately. Sure a ravager is 105pts with (3) dark-lances, but a heavybolter / firewarrior can destroy it


----------



## clever handle

KhainiteAssassin said:


> though its a complete WASTE of points in anything under 2500 FoC enforced.


How do you figure when they can split fire? Longfangs w/ WG c/w ML's are one of the best HS choices in 40K at the moment for preciselly this reason. The only time this squad isn't simply amazing is in DOW deployments where they're effectively useless for the first 2 game turns while they get into place.

That 250pt (ish with wolfguard included) squad can split fire, reasonably shutting down (2) light AV vehicles a turn, OR completely wrecking a MC, OR completely destroying a hord w/ frag... EACH turn.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

clever handle said:


> How do you figure when they can split fire? Longfangs w/ WG c/w ML's are one of the best HS choices in 40K at the moment for preciselly this reason. The only time this squad isn't simply amazing is in DOW deployments where they're effectively useless for the first 2 game turns while they get into place.
> 
> That 250pt (ish with wolfguard included) squad can split fire, reasonably shutting down (2) light AV vehicles a turn, OR completely wrecking a MC, OR completely destroying a hord w/ frag... EACH turn.


Long fangs are worth it, I run 4 ML squads in my 1500.

the wolf guard is whats NOT worth it. in any way, shape or form unless you are trying to get the MOST Missile launchers you can in an army. 

Long fangs are a must have, but they are not the only viable choice in HS, and Id like to have more then just STR 8 with no bonus rolls to help me deal with heavier then transport tanks.


----------



## clever handle

KhainiteAssassin said:


> Long fangs are worth it, I run 4 ML squads in my 1500.
> 
> the wolf guard is whats NOT worth it. in any way, shape or form unless you are trying to get the MOST Missile launchers you can in an army.
> 
> Long fangs are a must have, but they are not the only viable choice in HS, and Id like to have more then just STR 8 with no bonus rolls to help me deal with heavier then transport tanks.


Not to change this into a SW tactics thread (though at this point I think this one should be closed... no more rumours after-all!) but isn't the point to GET the most ML's you can? I mean your grey hunters are already going to be equipped with melta to get rid of those pesky high AV targets...


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM

I just got my Codex  Now I can analyze >.>


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

H0RRIDF0RM said:


> I just got my Codex  Now I can analyze >.>


Remember to drop us hints >_>


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

(Bit off-topic)



clever handle said:


> Not to change this into a SW tactics thread but isn't the point to GET the most ML's you can? I mean your grey hunters are already going to be equipped with melta to get rid of those pesky high AV targets...


I think KhainiteAssassin's point is; why would you pay 63pts for a single model with 2 extra shots when another 5 man ML squad costs 115pts? That one WG model costs 55% of a new squad. If you're tight on points a three man squad is practically the same cost as the WG and is much more useful.

As KhainiteAssassin said, the only reason that warrants the ML WG is if you've run out of heavy support slots in high point games.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Remember to drop us hints >_>


You're a moderator tell me what I can say I will write it all if I can


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

H0RRIDF0RM said:


> You're a moderator tell me what I can say I will write it all if I can


I got a couple questions (if you don't mind) about wych weapons.

Do you have to pick which of the three weapons (razorflails, shardnet & impaler and Hydragauntlets) you use when you write your list? Or do you choose at the start of the game? Or can you choose at the start of each combat?

AND

Does each wych in the squad have to use the same weapon?

AND

Does the Shardnet & Impaler -1A debuff stack? So if I had 2 wyches with Shardnets & Impalers in B2B contact with an enemy would he just lose 1 attack or 2?



If you could answer any of these I would be quite grateful.


----------



## Winterous

First two, I think I can answer.

They're a weapon, you choose them with your list.

No, you get a number of options, I don't know how many in the unit can take them, but the elite Wyches can take 3 in the unit I believe, of any type.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> (Bit off-topic)
> 
> 
> 
> I think KhainiteAssassin's point is; why would you pay 63pts for a single model with 2 extra shots when another 5 man ML squad costs 115pts? That one WG model costs 55% of a new squad. If you're tight on points a three man squad is practically the same cost as the WG and is much more useful.
> 
> As KhainiteAssassin said, the only reason that warrants the ML WG is if you've run out of heavy support slots in high point games.


actually the 5 ML squad is 140. but yes, my point was that your paying almost for a second sargent cost in the squad without having the wound just to have 2 more Missile Launchers. where in most truely viable lists, you want more then 5 Missile Launchers but not always more then 8. so having 2 squads of 4 ML each works fine, plus though split fireing is possible, its not always probable to do.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> I got a couple questions (if you don't mind) about wych weapons.
> 
> Do you have to pick which of the three weapons (razorflails, shardnet & impaler and Hydragauntlets) you use when you write your list? Or do you choose at the start of the game? Or can you choose at the start of each combat?
> 
> AND
> 
> Does each wych in the squad have to use the same weapon?
> 
> AND
> 
> Does the Shardnet & Impaler -1A debuff stack? So if I had 2 wyches with Shardnets & Impalers in B2B contact with an enemy would he just lose 1 attack or 2?
> 
> 
> 
> If you could answer any of these I would be quite grateful.


1. You pick them during list construction
2. They dont have to be the same.
3. The wording leads me to believe Shardnet and Imapler are cumlative.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

H0RRIDF0RM said:


> 1. You pick them during list construction


Ah, That kinda sucks. It would have been much cooler if your wyches could pick which weapon to use before each combat.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Ah, That kinda sucks. It would have been much cooler if your wyches could pick which weapon to use before each combat.


it would, but dont you have to pay for each different weapon like normal equipment?


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM

Some things I've noticed looking at the codex tonight.

Kabalite Trueborn x 6
-Splinter Cannon x 2

Venom 
-Splinter Cannon x 2

This platform albeit more vulnerable to return fire then scourges is packing more anti-infantry punch. Its also just under the cost of 16 fire Warriors. You can also add 4 Shredders for the cost of 2 fire Warriors packing even more heat. 

After examining the picture of the venom I think it's fair to use an Eldar Vyper as a conversion while we wait for the model. So the Venom built from an Eldar Vyper can take cover fairly easy.

Alpha Stike Lists are blessed by the HQ union of Asdrubael Vect and Baron Sathonyx.

Thats +1 to your roll for deployment and seize the initiative on 4+. I'm pretty sure that you have an 80% chance to go first. 

Also IC joining units share power through pain tokens. So if a IC has a PTPT and the unit he's joining has a PTPT then together they count as having 2.

Haemonculi cost double in the new book can still be taken in 3's and confer a pain token. So multiple Haemonculi can leave and join units to provide PTP bonuses as needed. There's room for serious abuse here.

2 Haemonculi, an Archon, and 6 Incubi charge a unit and decimate it. The whole unit now counts as having 3 pain tokens. A Haemonculi can leave the unit next turn and join the Wych tar pit carrying his pain token with him thus giving the Whyches Feel no Pain. The other Haemonculi stays with the incubi keeping a token on them while the Archon moves out of the unit taking a pain token with him, fleets, and assualts.

The Strength through pain and sharing pain rule seem to offer alot of potential to mess with your opponent.


----------



## IntereoVivo

What are the three rules PTP gives?


----------



## Winterous

IntereoVivo said:


> What are the three rules PTP gives?


FNP, Furious Charge, and then Fearless (I think).


----------



## IntereoVivo

I'm wondering about the Fearless as there were some rumors about it being Rage.


----------



## KingOfCheese

IntereoVivo said:


> I'm wondering about the Fearless as there were some rumors about it being Rage.


Its fearless.
Seen it first-hand.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

you know, I find it saddening that its Fearless because Fearless just means when you lose CC you die faster


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM

KhainiteAssassin said:


> you know, I find it saddening that its Fearless because Fearless just means when you lose CC you die faster


By the time the unit's fearless it also has Feel No Pain so its not the end. Fearless helps us hold objectives and can stop us from running away.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

H0RRIDF0RM said:


> By the time the unit's fearless it also has Feel No Pain so its not the end. Fearless helps us hold objectives and can stop us from running away.


true. Very true.


----------



## Loli

H0RRIDF0RM said:


> By the time the unit's fearless it also has Feel No Pain so its not the end. Fearless helps us hold objectives and can stop us from running away.


Yeah but i still think Fearless as standard is fairly lame when in comabt and losing. Since my friend loses more Orks with Mob Rule when i beat him in combat than without lol

But luckily with FNP if by some bizzare miricle the Wyches or whatever fail there terrible saves luckily FNP should keep them in, although if im honest i think FNP will be saving more men than the actual saves


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM

Loli said:


> Yeah but i still think Fearless as standard is fairly lame when in comabt and losing. Since my friend loses more Orks with Mob Rule when i beat him in combat than without lol
> 
> But luckily with FNP if by some bizzare miricle the Wyches or whatever fail there terrible saves luckily FNP should keep them in, although if im honest i think FNP will be saving more men than the actual saves


If the Wyches are losing combat after 4++ and FNP then we probably didn't pick the best target for close combat either.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

IntereoVivo said:


> I'm wondering about the Fearless as there were some rumors about it being Rage.


I got to read the GW sales newsletter they send out to all their stores, in it it said it was FNP, FC and Rage which I thought was strange.
That they would make such a huge mistake in their sales pitch newsletter which is suppose to inform their redshirts about the new DE so they can excite their customers.

I should be getting my codex next week, Im so jealous of everyone who already has it.

I will only be picking up the metal models at launch though and maybe some ravagers later. Im hoping for a Battleforce and if they follow the old one it should contain 10 warriors, 10 wyches, 3 reavers and a raider transport. I need to buy 4-5 of those so it would save some money.

Then again I dont know if there will even be a battleforce, only rumour mentioned is that we might see one for christmas at the earliest.


I have a rules question.

About the beastmasters, they are FA as far as I know, can you take 1 for each FA slot or is it 0-1 FA slot?
I know you can have up to 5 beastmasters in a single FA slot and those enable your beasts.

They say the Cronos is a cheaper version of the Talos, whats the point cost of them? Use firewarrior equivalent if you like


----------



## Katie Drake

MadCowCrazy said:


> They say the Cronos is a cheaper version of the Talos, whats the point cost of them? Use firewarrior equivalent if you like


Eight Fire Warriors before upgrades.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Katie Drake said:


> Eight Fire Warriors before upgrades.


So both the talos and cronos cost the same? I thought the cronos was cheaper?


Just took a look at the 10 words you need to stop misspelling and I came across the world a lot and allot.

I always thought there was a word describing "many things/people" in the same place. You cant say "A lot of people live here" because people can not be a lot (like a piece of land), nor can you say "Allot of people live here" since that's grammatically incorrect.

I know I have heard it used many times before, people basically saying "Alot of people live here" meaning "Many people live here".

Meh, what do I know, english is my 5th language...


----------



## Katie Drake

MadCowCrazy said:


> So both the talos and cronos cost the same? I thought the cronos was cheaper?


The Talos is ten Fire Warriors.


----------



## Baron Spikey

MadCowCrazy said:


> I always thought there was a word describing "many things/people" in the same place. You cant say "A lot of people live here" because people can not be a lot (like a piece of land), nor can you say "Allot of people live here" since that's grammatically incorrect.
> 
> I know I have heard it used many times before, people basically saying "Alot of people live here" meaning "Many people live here".
> 
> Meh, what do I know, english is my 5th language...


Alot isn't a real word (the same as irregardless), Allot means to to distribute something- the correct wording is in fact A Lot, as in 'A lot of people live here'.


----------



## Stella Cadente

but hey who gives a toss about alot, allot or a lot when there are dark eldar around.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Baron Spikey said:


> Alot isn't a real word (the same as irregardless), Allot means to to distribute something- the correct wording is in fact A Lot, as in 'A lot of people live here'.


People that say "Alot" generally do it for 1 (or more) of 5 reasons...

1. Their keyboard is broken.
2. They never finished the 3rd grade.
3. Their father touched them at night.
4. They grew up in a trailer park.
5. They are trolling.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM

MadCowCrazy said:


> I got to read the GW sales newsletter they send out to all their stores, in it it said it was FNP, FC and Rage which I thought was strange.
> That they would make such a huge mistake in their sales pitch newsletter which is suppose to inform their redshirts about the new DE so they can excite their customers.
> 
> I should be getting my codex next week, Im so jealous of everyone who already has it.
> 
> I will only be picking up the metal models at launch though and maybe some ravagers later. Im hoping for a Battleforce and if they follow the old one it should contain 10 warriors, 10 wyches, 3 reavers and a raider transport. I need to buy 4-5 of those so it would save some money.
> 
> Then again I dont know if there will even be a battleforce, only rumour mentioned is that we might see one for christmas at the earliest.
> 
> 
> I have a rules question.
> 
> About the beastmasters, they are FA as far as I know, can you take 1 for each FA slot or is it 0-1 FA slot?
> I know you can have up to 5 beastmasters in a single FA slot and those enable your beasts.
> 
> They say the Cronos is a cheaper version of the Talos, whats the point cost of them? Use firewarrior equivalent if you like


1. Beastmasters are no longer 0-1 

You're correct in that you can take up to 5 beast masters and each beast master can take 1 of 3 different beasts. 

The Razorwing Flocks are a steal if you ask me. You can up to 2 for 1.5 Fire Warriors a piece.

Gluttony: -*nom* *nom* *nom*, statlines are so delicious

Rending

Also one thing that hasn't been mentioned is that 1 beast master can take an Agoniser for 2 Fire Warriors in cost.

2. Chronos Parasite Engine is 8 Fire Warriors

Gluttony: -More statlines! *nom* *nom* *nom*

Monstrous Creature, Power through Pain, Move Through Cover, Fearless, Nightvison.

*It has a S 4 AP 3 Template. If the attacks kills a model you can distribute a pain token to a unit within 12 inches of it.* Free

*18 inch S 3 AP 3 Large Blast. If the attacks kills a model you can distribute a pain token to a unit within 12 inches of it.* 2 Fire Warriors in cost.

*If a close combat attack kills a model you can distribute a pain token to a unit within 12 inches of it* 1 Fire Warrior in cost.

MadCowCrazy slaps Gluttony
MadCowCrazy: -Bad girl! Though statlines are ok to eat since those are´nt allowed...


----------



## bitsandkits

Stella Cadente said:


> but hey who gives a toss about alot, allot or a lot when there are dark eldar around.


plenty of dark Eldar, you could even say alot of Dark Eldar are a round


----------



## MadCowCrazy

My question was if you could take 1 beastmaster group for each FA slot? This would be 15 beastmasters in total in 3 different groups. Can you do this? or can you only have 1 group of 5 per army?

Sorry about Gluttony but she does like to eat things not allowed on the site due to us not wanting GW to come about with their cease and disease letters 

For those that dont know GW doesn´t really like it when you post the stats of their units online, its called "copyright infringement".
I figured I post a short guideline about what you can and can not post.
It´s really simple really, if its something you would need either a codex or the rulebook to understand you can post it, if its something that enables you to use the unit or whatever in a game without owning the codex or rulebook its NOT ok to post it.

Example: A unit is fearless, has scout and slow & purposeful, without reading the rulebook you would not know what this means.

Pink Spheeez Mahreene has a ws/bs/s/t/i/a/ld/+ & ++ of 4, this would not be ok to post since this would allow people to use the PinkSM without buying the codex (GW does like it when you buy their stuff rather than get it for free online).

This is the same reason you can not post points costs for items, units etc but have to use some other arbitrary currency, like the well known Fire Warrior currency used pretty much everywhere to describe points costs of things.

Hope this helps


----------



## KingOfCheese

bitsandkits said:


> *plenty* of *dark Eldar**,* you could even say *alot* of Dark Eldar are *a round*


Now watch the spelling/grammar Nazi's cry. :laugh:


----------



## Blue Liger

Pink Spheeez Mahreene has a ws/bs/s/t/i/a/ld/+ & ++ of 4, this would not be ok to post since this would allow people to use the PinkSM without buying the codex (GW does like it when you buy their stuff rather than get it for free online). - Madcow

MadcowCrazy I see where you are coming from and I disagree with this completely as GW themselves now have statlines underneath every product they sell online on thier site (not points but the statline and general wargear (No special rules however), so there really can't be a problem with us borrowing from them what they have already put out on the web as free public information


----------



## KingOfCheese

Blue Liger said:


> Pink Spheeez Mahreene has a ws/bs/s/t/i/a/ld/+ & ++ of 4, this would not be ok to post since this would allow people to use the PinkSM without buying the codex (GW does like it when you buy their stuff rather than get it for free online). - Madcow
> 
> MadcowCrazy I see where you are coming from and I disagree with this completely as GW themselves now have statlines underneath every product they sell online on thier site (not points but the statline and general wargear (No special rules however), so there really can't be a problem with us borrowing from them what they have already put out on the web as free public information


It is still against the forum rules, and the forum rules trump GW.

On the other hand, you could provide a link to the GW page if you wished to reference the stats in a post.


----------



## Blackyujiro

@MadCowCrazy:After completely reading through the codex over the last week at my LGS. I see no reason why you couldn't field a 3 units of 5 Beastmasters and their respective beasts as your 3 FA choices. the codex doesn't state the unit is 0-1. It could probably get expensive points-wise though. But it'd be friggin sweet to see on the table.


----------



## Winterous

[email protected] Gluttony :laugh:
And using Fire Warriors for points costs is cheating, they're a nice round number two Termagants


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Blue Liger said:


> MadcowCrazy I see where you are coming from and I disagree with this completely as GW themselves now have statlines underneath every product they sell online on thier site (not points but the statline and general wargear (No special rules however), so there really can't be a problem with us borrowing from them what they have already put out on the web as free public information


I dont make the rules but the less attention GW pays to us the better imo.
What you say is true but its still their copyrighted material, the general rule accepted on pretty much all forums Ive been to is that statlines and points costs are not to be posted.

There is also a slight flaw in your argument 
"underneath every product they sell online on thier site", they have not posted the stats for any DE units yet. So posting stats and points costs from a codex that has not even been officially released yet would be even more irritating to GWs lawyers.
I think GW should release the army rules as free PDFs with just the stats, points costs etc. This way they could update all the codicies once a year to balance them rather than have units that are worthless for 10years or however long it takes for the codex to see an update.


----------



## Winterous

MadCowCrazy said:


> I think GW should release the army rules as free PDFs with just the stats, points costs etc. This way they could update all the codicies once a year to balance them rather than have units that are worthless for 10years or however long it takes for the codex to see an update.


You do own the books as well, of course 
Unfortunately GW seem to have an aversion to updating rules, further balancing units and suc.
Although the release of the Eldar Nightspinner rules (which can effectively be considered a part of the Codex) is a step in the right direction, hopefully they'll keep walking that way!


----------



## clever handle

H0RRIDF0RM said:


> 2 Haemonculi, an Archon, and 6 Incubi charge a unit and decimate it. The whole unit now counts as having 3 pain tokens. A Haemonculi can leave the unit next turn and join the Wych tar pit carrying his pain token with him thus giving the Whyches Feel no Pain. The other Haemonculi stays with the incubi keeping a token on them while the Archon moves out of the unit taking a pain token with him, fleets, and assualts.


The pain tokens earned "in-game" by dark eldar units are split "randomly" between all units involved in the combat (this includes IC's). You do not get to choose who claims them.


----------



## clever handle

Is the Incubi's Klavex ability Murderous Assault only effective against IC or are MC included as well?


----------



## IntereoVivo

Question about how useful FNP is going to be...

Lets pretend that very few (relatively speaking) DE models get better then a 5+ save, in fact, lets pretend a number of them have a 6+. Does this mean FNP will rarely ever be used?

Or am I reading FNP incorrectly? I have always taken "and any other wound against which no armour save can ever be taken" to mean that you don't get it against weapons that deny your armour.


----------



## KingOfCheese

IntereoVivo said:


> Question about how useful FNP is going to be...
> 
> Lets pretend that very few (relatively speaking) DE models get better then a 5+ save, in fact, lets pretend a number of them have a 6+. Does this mean FNP will rarely ever be used?
> 
> Or am I reading FNP incorrectly? I have always taken "and any other wound against which no armour save can ever be taken" to mean that you don't get it against weapons that deny your armour.


Weapons that SPECIFICALLY state that they ignore armour, or are strength double toughness.
This does NOT include AP-values.
The only AP values that ignore FNP is AP1 and AP2.


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Weapons that SPECIFICALLY state that they ignore armour, or are strength double toughness.
> This does NOT include AP-values.
> The only AP values that ignore FNP is AP1 and AP2.


This.
Only attacks which NEVER allow Armour Saves, no matter what it is, negate FNP (except the double thing).


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

Hmmm, I want 5 Beastmasters each with two Razorwing Flocks. 54 wounds that can dish out 60 I5 WS4 Rending attacks on the charge ^_^

EDIT: Now my turn for a question or two. Can Haemonculii/Ancient take a Phantasm Grenade Launcher? Also, can a standard Haemonculii take artefacts?


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM

clever handle said:


> The pain tokens earned "in-game" by dark eldar units are split "randomly" between all units involved in the combat (this includes IC's). You do not get to choose who claims them.


No it states that you must try to divide them evenly.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

Oh, and I have a third question haha. What happens if a Beastmaster dies in his unit? Like, are the beasts he controls effected in any way?


----------



## Katie Drake

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Hmmm, I want 5 Beastmasters each with two Razorwing Flocks. 54 wounds that can dish out 60 I5 WS4 Rending attacks on the charge ^_^
> 
> EDIT: Now my turn for a question or two. Can Haemonculii/Ancient take a Phantasm Grenade Launcher? Also, can a standard Haemonculii take artefacts?


No and yes if by artifacts you mean Arcane Wargear.



Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Oh, and I have a third question haha. What happens if a Beastmaster dies in his unit? Like, are the beasts he controls effected in any way?


No, though they all have very low Leadership, so they'll be driven off fairly easily.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

Shame about the Phantasm Launchers. Ah well. Here's a quick 1750 list I've been thinking about, it seems pretty solid for a Hybrid list. I don't plan on getting Dark Eldar, but I always like to have a fiddle with new Codicies to get the feel for them. What does everyone else think of the listi in general? 

Haemonculus w/ Crucible of Malediction
Haemonculus

10x Warriors w/ 2x Dark Lances
Raider w/ Flicker Field and Enhanced Aethersail

10x Warriors w/ 2x Splinter Cannons
Raider w/ Flicker Field, Splinter Rack and Enhanced Aethersail

10x Warriors w/ 2x Splinter Cannons
Raider w/ Flicker Field, Splinter Rack and Enhanced Aethersail

8x Wracks

8x Wracks

5x Beastmasters
10x Voidwing Flocks

5x Beastmasters
10x Voidwing Flocks

Ravager w/ Flickerfield
Ravager w/ Flickerfield
Voidraven w/ Flickerfield and 4 Scattershard Missiles


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> 10x Warriors w/ 2x Dark Lances
> Raider w/ Flicker Field and Enhanced Aethersail


Isn't it 1 heavy weapon per 10 warriors? Chuck in a blaster instead.


Anyway, I'm gonna give all my raiders the ram and aethersail upgrade and just throw them at my enemy's vehicles at the start of the game (not literally), for the shear hilarity of it. Eat soggy cardboard spess mahreens!


----------



## MadCowCrazy

About FNP and how awesome it is.

Lets use Wyches since they are likely to need it the most.

You assault 30 orks with 10 Wyches who have all 3 token upgrades (FNP, FC and Fearless).
Wyches
Attacks:	20 
Hit Chance:	50% 
Hits:	10 
Wound Chance:	50% 
Wounds:	5 
Saved Wounds:	0.833 
Unsaved Wounds:	4.167 
Models Killed:	4.167 

So you managed to kill 4 orks with 10 basic Wyches with 3 pain tokens. So 26 orks hit back.

Orks
Attacks:	78 
Hit Chance:	50% 
Hits:	39 
Wound Chance:	66.67% 
Wounds:	26 
Saved Wounds:	13 
Feel No Pain Saves:	6.5 
Unsaved Wounds:	6.5 
Models Killed:	6.5

So they kill 6 of your Wyches with 26 ork and you lose combat by 2 which means 2 fearless saves resulting in 1 more dead Wych. This leaves you with 3 Wyches still alive.

Its all down to the dice gods but as you can see statistically you should have survived the combat. Without FNP you would have died taking 13 wounds. So now those 26 remaining orks are stuck in combat in your opponents turn and will ofc win but this leaves them open to a shooting attack from you on your turn.


----------



## Winterous

Madcow, you seem to have several things wrong there.
First of all, are Wyches only WS4??

The Wyches are assaulting the Orks, not the other way around.
The Wyches have 1 attack base, +1 for two weapons, and +1 for charging, so 30 attacks total, not 20.
You didn't factor in their pistols, which, well, I suppose they could have Fleeted.
And don't the Wyches have some crazy rules in CC?

The Orks, attacking back, only have Strength 3 when they don't charge, so they're wounding 50%, rather than 66%.

So basically, there should be 6.something dead Orks, and SIGNIFICANTLY fewer Wych casualties.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> Madcow, you seem to have several things wrong there.
> First of all, are Wyches only WS4??
> 
> The Wyches are assaulting the Orks, not the other way around.
> The Wyches have 1 attack base, +1 for two weapons, and +1 for charging, so 30 attacks total, not 20.
> You didn't factor in their pistols, which, well, I suppose they could have Fleeted.
> And don't the Wyches have some crazy rules in CC?
> 
> The Orks, attacking back, only have Strength 3 when they don't charge, so they're wounding 50%, rather than 66%.
> 
> So basically, there should be 6.something dead Orks, and SIGNIFICANTLY fewer Wych casualties.


*IF* the Wyches get the charge.

And plus, working out mathhammer in a vacuum is always a bad idea.
There are so many other variables in the game that you have to take into account.

What if there is a bigger threat on the board?
What if their transport gets shot?
What if the Orks have a transport?
What if the Orks have FNP?
Take into account the Power Klaw too?


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> *IF* the Wyches get the charge.
> 
> And plus, working out mathhammer in a vacuum is always a bad idea.
> There are so many other variables in the game that you have to take into account.
> 
> What if there is a bigger threat on the board?
> What if their transport gets shot?
> What if the Orks have a transport?
> What if the Orks have FNP?
> Take into account the Power Klaw too?


He said that they were Charging.

And your views on mathhammer are irrelevant, we were talking averages, which is a fairly good way to gague the expected performance of a unit.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Redoing the math. Wyches only have WS4, all their variants only have WS4.

10 regular Wyches attack 30 regular Ork boyz. No special weapons or Hekatrix or Nobs.

The 10 Wyches start by using their Splinter Pistols (AP5, 4+Poison) on the orks.

10 Wyches Shooting
Shots:	10 
Hit Chance:	66.67% 
Hits:	6.667 
Wound Chance:	50% 
Wounds:	3.333 
Unsaved Wounds:	3.333 
Models Killed:	3.333 
Options:
Ignore Armour, Poison

3 Orks die and then get assaulted by the Wyches.

10 Wyches Attacking
Attacks:	30 
Hit Chance:	50% 
Hits:	15 
Wound Chance:	50% 
Wounds:	7.5 
Saved Wounds:	1.25 
Unsaved Wounds:	6.25 
Models Killed:	6.25

6 more orks die and they are now down to 21 Boyz who attack back

21 Ork Attackers
Attacks:	63 
Hit Chance:	50% 
Hits:	31.5 
Wound Chance:	50% 
Wounds:	15.75 
Saved Wounds:	7.875 
Feel No Pain Saves:	3.938 
Unsaved Wounds:	3.938 
Models Killed:	3.938

4 of your Wyches die but you win combat by 2 and he fails 2 Fearless saves and is now down to 19 Boyz.

Opponent Assault Phase

6 Wych Attackers
Attacks:	12 
Hit Chance:	50% 
Hits:	6 
Wound Chance:	33.33% 
Wounds:	2 
Saved Wounds:	0.333 
Unsaved Wounds:	1.667 
Models Killed:	1.667

Another Ork dies and 18 Orks attack back.

18 Ork Attackers
Attacks:	36 
Hit Chance:	50% 
Hits:	18 
Wound Chance:	50% 
Wounds:	9 
Saved Wounds:	4.5 
Feel No Pain Saves:	2.25 
Unsaved Wounds:	2.25 
Models Killed:	2.25

4 Wyches left, 50% chance to survive the Fearless wound.

In the end the Wyches will die but 10 Wyches attacking a 30 Ork boyz mob would not even survive the first assault phase without FNP.

So my point is, FNP is really good. Wyches get a 4++ and 4+FNP from all non rending/PW etc attacks.


----------



## Squeeking up on people

So anyone who's read it do you think it's balanced? Internally and externally? Or do we have more Spacewolves


----------



## Blue Liger

I think it's quite balanced - things such as changing the drugs around (more streamlined and archon cant choose diffrent ones every round of CC) making certain wargear more costly, increasing warrior costs and reducing special weapons for small squads balances them well. Reavers becoming cheaper but making there armour save and strength weaker etc...

In the end most lists still have the ability to stay fairly similar to what they are now, though with all the new things I wouldn't want to.

An good exmple of balancing is this:

Old codex - 10 Incubi - 250pts, 10 man Raider Squad (with sybarite poison blades, splinter cannon and blaster) 161pts. Total 441pts

New codex - 10 Incubi -220pts, 10 man raider squad (with the same as the above) 190pts. Total 410pts

As you can see from the example above the balancing act has worked well, in that yes my Incubi are cheaper but my scoring units have gotten more expensive and are still as fragile as before.
Now before anyone say they now have the Power from Oain rule - yes I know they do but those 10 men have to kill a squad first and for them to gain it, so it has to be a fairly small squad or a massivley injured squad to do so in most cases which would leave them out in the field unprotected to be smashed by large amounts of fire.


----------



## Warlock in Training

I notice there is no Archites, but you can get the Sarge of the Wyches (I.E. Succubus) to act as the HQ? What happen here, hows that fluff change. Is Archites like Lilith non existant anymore? Are there still Wyche Cults in this Dex anymore or just Kabalds?

Also does anyone knows if Haemunculus can ride RJBs? I like the of my Reavers having a free Pain Token from that. Turbo Boost and FNP will last longer against small arms fire.


----------



## Katie Drake

Squeeking up on people said:


> So anyone who's read it do you think it's balanced? Internally and externally? Or do we have more Spacewolves


It's balanced, especially externally. Internally there are a few issues in that some units are just plain better than others for the cost, but every Codex is like that, so all in all I'd say it's a winner.


----------



## Blue Liger

Warlock in Training said:


> I notice there is no Archites, but you can get the Sarge of the Wyches (I.E. Succubus) to act as the HQ? What happen here, hows that fluff change. Is Archites like Lilith non existant anymore? Are there still Wyche Cults in this Dex anymore or just Kabalds?
> 
> Also does anyone knows if Haemunculus can ride RJBs? I like the of my Reavers having a free Pain Token from that. Turbo Boost and FNP will last longer against small arms fire.


Yeah they have changed the names of some units around, no biggy really, though being a DE player for so long it was a bit weird reading a first but essentially an Archite is now known as a Succubus much like a Dracon is a veteran sergeant for the elite warriors and not a HQ.

Wych Cults still in the different sects of the cults - Hellions, Reavers, Wyches etc.. have now been broken up a bit more in that they share some common background but have thier own apects so to speak making the feel more like the Eldar society.

And no Ic's can no longer ride jetbikes or skyboards  but they get some very cool rules and abilities now!


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

Blue Liger said:


> Yeah they have changed the names of some units around, no biggy really, though being a DE player for so long it was a bit weird reading a first but essentially an Archite is now known as a Succubus much like a Dracon is a veteran sergeant for the elite warriors and not a HQ.
> 
> Wych Cults still in the different sects of the cults - Hellions, Reavers, Wyches etc.. have now been broken up a bit more in that they share some common background but have thier own apects so to speak making the feel more like the Eldar society.
> 
> And no Ic's can no longer ride jetbikes or skyboards  but they get some very cool rules and abilities now!


What? No bike-mounted Archon of supreme asskicking? What am I then supposed to do with my lovingly converted easy rider of pain?

And I am told that your army can now include 2 Archons. Wth? Pretty odd situation to have coming up on several occassions if you ask me. Fluffwise that is.


----------



## Khorothis

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> What? No bike-mounted Archon of supreme asskicking? What am I then supposed to do with my lovingly converted easy rider of pain?
> 
> And I am told that your army can now include 2 Archons. Wth? Pretty odd situation to have coming up on several occassions if you ask me. Fluffwise that is.


Competing Archons, perhaps? All you need to do is paint half of your army with a different colour scheme and its 100% fine I think.

Or maybe one of them is actually Vect, dicking around like always but he just can't hide his awesome enough so he could appear anything less than an Archon.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

Or you could, I know i'm just throwing insane ideas out, play a fluffy army for once and not paint your army like your schizofrenic.

I sure as hell am going to do that when the time comes for me to phase my old codex out of regular play.


----------



## IntereoVivo

Can we get exact wording on Power From Pain?


----------



## Blue Liger

Yeah no crazy death raider of pain anymore - an Archon on bike was the last model I actually built and painted for my army too .

Funnily enough I can't really see too many people using 2 Archons as one is expensive enough the one I'm running will be more than most SC's in the book so my second Hq choice will be Lelith along side the Archon


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

I see. I'm still disappointed because he was a favourite one-man-deathstar of mine. So awesome. He has literally killed countless Trygons, Hive Tyrants, Terminators, SM Command squads and more shit single handedly. I'm gonna miss good old Dennis Hopper. Wait a sec! Nevermind.

Anyway, I'd like to get a detailed wording on Power from Pain too. It would certainly clear up a good dose of my likely strange interpretations and questions.


----------



## KingOfCheese

IntereoVivo said:


> Can we get exact wording on Power From Pain?


Cant post it due to forum rules.

Sent you a PM, check your Inbox. :wink:


----------



## Warlock in Training

Shame about RJBs getting no love since Archons cant ride RJBs, or Haemoncula giving the unit a DESPERATE Pain Point for FNP. Fucking A....


----------



## LukeValantine

Its good to hear that all(most) of the DE players out their are optimistic about this upcoming codex, and I hope it is worth the horribly long wait you had to endure. Still I only will ever play CSM's/Daemons so I guess I will look forward to seeing your spiky elfs on the field of battle tally hoe.


----------



## clever handle

Warlock in Training said:


> Shame about RJBs getting no love since Archons cant ride RJBs, or Haemoncula giving the unit a DESPERATE Pain Point for FNP. Fucking A....


No love? take 6 RJB's w/ (2) Caltrops & start turbo-boosting. Now you've spent 172 points I believe and you have 6 T4 models with a 3+ cover save AND skilled riders for stoping in terrain. on an average roll (2 out of 3 potential for bladevanes and 7 between the two caltrops) you're putting 19 hits onto one squad. Again, with average rolling you're reasonably expecting a T4 unit to need 12 saves (3+ means 4 dead on average!). That means a longfang unit sitting in the backfield where they are "safe" is threatened turn one unless they are in the very back corner of a spearhead deployment.

So lets assume complete shit rolls, a single attack from each bladevane and a single from each caltrop. That's still 8 hits, probably 6-wounds and again, still 2 dead longfangs. Now I'm 90% positive you didn't put a combi-flamer on your LF's sarge (this may become metagame but currently?) so they have a choice, they can either turn to fire at the RJB's who have a 3+ coversave, they can assault the RJB's, OR they can ignore them.

They shoot 'em: well, now they're not shooting their heavy weapons at our fragile warriors

They assault 'em: THANK YOU JESUS! without combat drugs I can still reasonably expect to last against the remaining longfangs for a turn or two. Hell, even if I don't it's another turn without them shooting

They ignore 'em: Turboboost again & again, with the worst luck you're still probably causing a 1/2-dozen wounds.

Best luck: Those 2 casualties cause the 'fangs to run, but wait! You've stopped right behind him! now his fangs are destroyed. Shucks.

Vs anything but guard really I can see this is being really quite effective. for guard I'd just aim for the command squads.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

A question I have about the RJB, can you say you are turbo boosting with them and only move say 12"?

Lets say I park them next to some longfangs as in the above argument but I want them to stay close to them so they dont get annihilated. Can I turboboost 12" back and forth over them or do I have to turboboost 36"? or however long they can move max?


----------



## Blue Liger

Easy turbo boost the minimum which is either 18" or 24" then in the assault phase use the eldar/dark eldar jetbike 6" move in the assault phase to stay close to them


----------



## IntereoVivo

Turbo-boost requires at least 18" between starting point and finishing point. And sadly, once you turbo-boost you may not "execute any other voluntary action in the same turn" [pg76, BRB]


----------



## Blue Liger

Well there you go so you can turbo boost 18" over them then move back 6" in the assault phase!


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Is the normal EJB movement 12" and 18" when going flat out or 36" when turbo boosting?

Im looking at the codex page and it says the reaver can move 36", is this normal for turbo boosting units? Can the Ork deffcopta and bikes also move 36" since they can turbo boost?


----------



## IntereoVivo

Blue Liger said:


> Well there you go so you can turbo boost 18" over them then move back 6" in the assault phase!


Nope, since once you turbo-boost you may not "execute any other voluntary action in the same turn" [pg76, BRB]. This would include moving in the assault phase.

Turbo-boosting is 18"-24". Dark Eldar have something special. I think it is called "super sonic" and it allows them to turbo-boost up to 36"


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

today the mandrake, urien, ravager and hellions go on pre-order. how many of them are you all going to preorder?


----------



## Creon

None, none, none, none. I already have converted Ravagers that I'm keeping for the time being, Mandrakes are cool but too expensive right now, urien isn't interesting to me, Hellions not in my build at the moment.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Creon said:


> None, none, none, none. I already have converted Ravagers that I'm keeping for the time being, Mandrakes are cool but too expensive right now, urien isn't interesting to me, Hellions not in my build at the moment.


Im buying mandrakes just to have a small group of 5 of them, despite them being expensive. I mean Incubi ARE the same price too.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

For those that havent noticed the Dark Eldar prisoner bitz from GW have gotten a slight update, they now show them painted...

Its a small update I guess, Ive been wanting to get a few just for the SoB prisoner...

Click me to see painted prisoners 

They updated the text for it as well : 
Of all the horrors of the 41st Millennium there is none worse than being taken alive by the evil Dark Eldar. (Imo they arnt evil, just doing what they can to survive)

This Bitz pack contains 2 metal Dark Eldar prisoners which are ideal for use as Pain Tokens or adding more detail to your Raider and Ravager models.

Ideal for use as Pain Tokens? WTF, you get 2 per pack and they cost 6.50£. I dont think it will be that hard to get around 10 Pain Tokens per game as some units come with one to start with, others hand them out like candy (Cronos Parasite Engine) and killing units should not come that hard to most DE squads.

So ideally you should but atleast 5 packs of these for the small price of 32.5£, just 2.50£ more than a Ravager.....


----------



## MadCowCrazy

About Pain Tokens, I just remembered a really nice chaos plate that would work really well.

Namely this piece, I think it fits really well so I bought all he had in stock 

If anyone can think of some other GW/Other game piece that would work as pain tokens please posts links so we can take a look 
I was thinking about a stretched face over some plate or someone skinned alive type of dead. My first thought was the Living Pain thing from the Daemonifuge visual novels.

I for one am not buying 10 packs of prisoners just to make sure I got enough pain tokens to go around.


----------



## Warlock in Training

The twisted plate is a good token. My cheap ass is simply using little circle black cardboard cut outs with the word OUCH painted in white. Cost one pizza delivery.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Warlock in Training said:


> The twisted plate is a good token. My cheap ass is simply using little circle black cardboard cut outs with the word OUCH painted in white. Cost one pizza delivery.


Im personally debating how I want to make the bases for mine but im useing a ton of extra heads on pikes for my tokens... cant say pain token like a space marine head.


----------



## Blue Liger

The next best thing about the next wave release is the "limited stock" WWP going (in AUS) for $17....oh wait skip over to the Apocolypse section and you get the same dome thing with a different paint job for $4 less at $13.

Just noticed they are out of stock - DAMN IT!!!!


----------



## clever handle

GW apply a slap-dash paintjob to something old & sell it to us at an inflated price? Never.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I now have the DE codex so if there is anything thats still unclear feel free to ask. I think most things should have been mentioned already though.

If you would like a pretty much complete rumours round up feel free to pm me and I will point you in the right direction.


----------



## Winterous

About the Turbo-Boost discussion before, the minimum Turbo-Boost move is over 12", not 18".
You only get the Cover Save from moving at least 18" from your starting position, but you're still Turbo Boosting if you move between 12" and 18".


----------



## IntereoVivo

Winterous said:


> About the Turbo-Boost discussion before, the minimum Turbo-Boost move is over 12", not 18".
> You only get the Cover Save from moving at least 18" from your starting position, but you're still Turbo Boosting if you move between 12" and 18".


This is true.


----------



## Blue Liger

Yes and with a 5+ save as normal what idiot will sit there and not go 18" to take the 3+ cover save?


----------



## Winterous

Blue Liger said:


> Yes and with a 5+ save as normal what idiot will sit there and not go 18" to take the 3+ cover save?


The kind with a unit of Hydras staring them down?


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Winterous said:


> The kind with a unit of Hydras staring them down?


Or Battle Sisters Rhinos and Immolators with Storm bolters/Heavy bolters upgraded with blessed ammo


----------



## Blue Liger

Winterous if you want a 5+ normal save over a 3+ cover save (if the 5+ is unavailable) be my guest


----------



## Winterous

Blue Liger said:


> Winterous if you want a 5+ normal save over a 4+ cover save (if the 5+ is unavailable) be my guest


The hell are you talking about?
Where's the 4+ cover coming from?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Blue Liger said:


> Winterous if you want a 5+ normal save over a 4+ cover save (if the 5+ is unavailable) be my guest


1. its 3+ cover 

2. hydras ignore cover saves


----------



## Winterous

KhainiteAssassin said:


> 1. its 3+ cover
> 
> 2. hydras ignore cover saves


Well, they ignore Cover Saves granted by moving fast.

Which apparently the guy missed the point of specifically mentioning Hydras :laugh:


----------



## Loli

Winterous said:


> The hell are you talking about?
> Where's the 4+ cover coming from?


Moving the 18'' i think

But even Tau could be a problem since there are masses of things which ignore cover


----------



## Winterous

Loli said:


> Moving the 18'' i think
> 
> But even Tau could be a problem since there are masses of things which ignore cover


Oh yes, Reavers may be powerful, but they certainly aren't hard to kill!
Hell, a Flamer will kill half of what it touches 

*edit*
Er, once Pain Points come into play, they do become tougher though.
So, FLAMESTORM CANNON


----------



## Loli

Winterous said:


> Oh yes, Reavers may be powerful, but they certainly aren't hard to kill!
> Hell, a Flamer will kill half of what it touches
> 
> *edit*
> Er, once Pain Points come into play, they do become tougher though.
> So, FLAMESTORM CANNON


I know ill be using DE anyway but maybe against Reaver armys it may give me a reason to take Pyrovores for my 'Nids lmfao


----------



## Winterous

Loli said:


> I know ill be using DE anyway but maybe against Reaver armys it may give me a reason to take Pyrovores for my 'Nids lmfao


Or you could just charge them with Hormagaunts


----------



## Creon

I'm thinking hormagaunts will be storm of fired by shard weapons. We'll see, I'm hoping to playtest versus 'nids tonite.


----------



## Blue Liger

Winterous said:


> Well, they ignore Cover Saves granted by moving fast.
> 
> Which apparently the guy missed the point of specifically mentioning Hydras :laugh:


Oh I'm not ignoring (the hydra) because I missed it I'm merely stating that if you are going to turbo-boost why bother with just going 12" like winterous stated you can do (nothing wrong in there rule wise), when most things will deny your 5+ save. You may as well go 18" and get a batter save. I'm aware things can negate it but the idea of turbo-boosting is you get out of range or hide from these things that can. negate siad cover save, and I haven't seen to many lists in IG competitively that run Hydras becuase apart from DE there aren't many armies in the 40k game that use alot of moving to gain cover.


----------



## Winterous

Blue Liger said:


> Oh I'm not ignoring (the hydra) because I missed it I'm merely stating that if you are going to turbo-boost why bother with just going 12" like winterous stated you can do (nothing wrong in there rule wise), when most things will deny your 5+ save. You may as well go 18" and get a batter save. I'm aware things can negate it but the idea of turbo-boosting is you get out of range or hide from these things that can. negate siad cover save, and I haven't seen to many lists in IG competitively that run Hydras becuase apart from DE there aren't many armies in the 40k game that use alot of moving to gain cover.


Well it was mainly a joke, but whatever 
Hydras are great, they don't cost much for pretty good anti-transport on a fast vehicle, with the added bonus of the anti-fast-things rule.


----------



## Loli

Blue Liger said:


> Oh I'm not ignoring (the hydra) because I missed it I'm merely stating that if you are going to turbo-boost why bother with just going 12" like winterous stated you can do (nothing wrong in there rule wise), when most things will deny your 5+ save. You may as well go 18" and get a batter save. I'm aware things can negate it but the idea of turbo-boosting is you get out of range or hide from these things that can. negate siad cover save, and I haven't seen to many lists in IG competitively that run Hydras becuase apart from DE there aren't many armies in the 40k game that use alot of moving to gain cover.


But i think what will happen is once the DE dex hits the masses, if Reavers turn out they can be cconpetivve and viable in most DE lists then i think we will see a slight shift in IG lists, not major but maybe Hydras will start popping up a little more, maybe more so for gunline guard since i suspect that Reavers could really hurt them.


----------



## Blue Liger

@ Loli - Oh yes very much so, I think alot of Tournaments lists will change ever so slightly to accomodate the harder hitting playstyle of DE and thier return to the Tournament scene, however I don't believe people are going to just go and completely change thier lists to stop giving a cover save to a group of jetbikes. I mean volume of fire already counters a 3+ save in a guard army (just as an example).


----------



## Warlock in Training

A good Lash and 6 Plassma Cannons from my Oblits will wipe that smug look of my DE opponnet's face. Goodby RJBs, thanks for getting close to my DPs in turn 1. Then my Dps will charge and Consalidate. Not that hard.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

Yes, because we all know that a unit capable of moving 36" will never be able to avoid a DP if they want to....


----------



## Warlock in Training

If their moving 36" and avoid my DP, then they moved completly on their half of the board. My DPs have 12" of movement, +24" of Lash. The only way your RJBs move 36" and avoid me is if they move up and down Legth wise, and within 24" from their Deployment edge. If thats the case then I dont care and its a waste of their movement. On turn 2 though they cant avoid 2 DPs flying up the Table without getting Lash by turn 2. 

So againthey can move 36"s towards me and get Guarantee Lashed, or move 36" on their Side of the Table and get Lash and blasted/assualted by Turn 2-3. Ethier way their 36" movement is wasted with Dual Winged Lash DPs. A table is only 72" legth wise and 48" width. Most Game will have my DPs already 6-12" up the board due to dployment set ups. Another 12" of flying and 24" Lash, where are you going to run and hide?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Warlock in Training said:


> If their moving 36" and avoid my DP, then they moved completly on their half of the board. My DPs have 12" of movement, +24" of Lash. The only way your RJBs move 36" and avoid me is if they move up and down Legth wise, and within 24" from their Deployment edge. If thats the case then I dont care and its a waste of their movement. On turn 2 though they cant avoid 2 DPs flying up the Table without getting Lash by turn 2.
> 
> So againthey can move 36"s towards me and get Guarantee Lashed, or move 36" on their Side of the Table and get Lash and blasted/assualted by Turn 2-3. Ethier way their 36" movement is wasted with Dual Winged Lash DPs. A table is only 72" legth wise and 48" width. Most Game will have my DPs already 6-12" up the board due to dployment set ups. Another 12" of flying and 24" Lash, where are you going to run and hide?


hi warlock, Id like you to meet Line of Sight. facing a lash army, I would either avoid your DP with my bikes and go after something else, or make sure they were in a position where you could get easy LoS on. Since its a psychic shooting attack, is it not? regardless Im sure it needs LoS regardless.


----------



## Warlock in Training

KhainiteAssassin said:


> hi warlock, Id like you to meet Line of Sight. facing a lash army, I would either avoid your DP with my bikes and go after something else, or make sure they were in a position where you could get easy LoS on. Since its a psychic shooting attack, is it not? regardless Im sure it needs LoS regardless.


Correct it needs LoS. That is a very tatical option. 
However total blokage of LoS is not that easy in Tourneys unless its mosly made of 5" tall Hills/Rocks, Buildings, or City Terrain. On a Battlefield with mostly trees, low Hills, columns, small rocks, or ruins I will have a LoS. Its very rare someone with 5 or more JBs can find a terrain big enough to block my LoS. Unless your going in the game with such terrain.
The best thing for your RJBs to do is stay in reserved and come out on your 36" move to get halfway your going while my units are dead or tied up. OR take a WWP and move 12" out of that and blast away.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Warlock in Training said:


> Correct it needs LoS. That is a very tatical option.
> However total blokage of LoS is not that easy in Tourneys unless its mosly made of 5" tall Hills/Rocks, Buildings, or City Terrain. On a Battlefield with mostly trees, low Hills, columns, small rocks, or ruins I will have a LoS. Its very rare someone with 5 or more JBs can find a terrain big enough to block my LoS. Unless your going in the game with such terrain.
> The best thing for your RJBs to do is stay in reserved and come out on your 36" move to get halfway your going while my units are dead or tied up. OR take a WWP and move 12" out of that and blast away.


the best thing to do is if theres no LoS blockers that would effectively work (a building, in other words) is to have my RJBs go after another unit and deal with your DP with, lets say, my archon Incubi squad


----------



## IntereoVivo

Warlock in Training said:


> The best thing for your RJBs to do is stay in reserved and come out on your 36" move to get halfway your going while my units are dead or tied up. OR take a WWP and move 12" out of that and blast away.


Frankly, the best thing to do is ignore the Princes. They have a fairly high leadership so pinning isn't a concern and a 18"-36" movement. Being moved 2D6" isn't much of a problem. Besides, with the amount of high Initiative powered and poison attacks/shots being put out DP's just moved even further down the threat chain. Especially Lash Princes.


----------



## Winterous

I think the best way to deal with Princes is the good ol' Sniper Rifle thing that Ancient Haemonculi get.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM

IntereoVivo said:


> Frankly, the best thing to do is ignore the Princes. They have a fairly high leadership so pinning isn't a concern and a 18"-36" movement. Being moved 2D6" isn't much of a problem. Besides, with the amount of high Initiative powered and poison attacks/shots being put out DP's just moved even further down the threat chain. Especially Lash Princes.


Agreed lash of Submission is noob sausage and Daemon Princes are quite easy to smack down.


----------



## Stella Cadente

H0RRIDF0RM said:


> quite easy to smack down.


quite easy?, surely there is a way to express the fact there easier to kill than quite easy, quite easy frankly makes them sound tougher than what DP's actually are.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM

Stella Cadente said:


> quite easy?, surely there is a way to express the fact there easier to kill than quite easy, quite easy frankly makes them sound tougher than what DP's actually are.


pew pew pew dead!


----------



## bitsandkits

H0RRIDF0RM said:


> pew pew pew dead!


shootin wid ma lazors !:laugh:


----------



## Warlock in Training

Well thanks to everything to wound is 4+ or better for DE will make Nid/Daemon Players cry hard when all their best units (Trygon, Swarmlord, Tyrants, Hive Guard, Fexes, Greater Daemons, DPs, Juggernaughts, Plague Bearers) are wounded as easy as the basic trooper.


----------



## Sethis

A lot of people I've spoken to have made what I think is a significant mistake in their reading of "Power from Pain".

From what I remember reading in store, it says something like "When a Dark Eldar unit destroys an enemy unit..." but other people read it as "When a Dark Eldar unit destroys an enemy unit _in combat_..."

I thought you could get pain tokens from shooting something to death. Was I wrong?


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Im looking in the codex and it says this :
Whenever a Dark Eldar unit with this rule destroys a non-vehicle enemy unit, it immediately gains a pain token.

Further down there is an example where multiple enemy units are destroyed by multiple Dark Eldar units in assault. They you just distribute the tokens as even as possible.

So technically you just have to kill a non vehicle unit to get a pain token, shooting or assault doesnt matter as long as it is YOU who cause the death, you wont for instance get a pain token if an enemy unit fails a dangerous terrain check and is completely destroyed. Gotta love SM players and their combat squading


----------



## Sethis

So I did read it right. Awesome. Drive-by Splinter Cannoning ftw!


----------



## Loli

MadCowCrazy said:


> Im looking in the codex and it says this :
> Whenever a Dark Eldar unit with this rule destroys a non-vehicle enemy unit, it immediately gains a pain token.
> 
> Further down there is an example where multiple enemy units are destroyed by multiple Dark Eldar units in assault. They you just distribute the tokens as even as possible.
> 
> So technically you just have to kill a non vehicle unit to get a pain token, shooting or assault doesnt matter as long as it is YOU who cause the death, you wont for instance get a pain token if an enemy unit fails a dangerous terrain check and is completely destroyed. Gotta love SM players and their combat squading


But i dont think it will be effective as people think, since its none vehicle and most lists are meched up in one way or another, so if anyone is complaining its overpowered they need to realise if we are playing against mech lists we still need to rid ourselves of your vehilces befroe we can do anything anyway.

I know Anti Tank doesnt seem much of a problem for DE so my point kinda lowers, but its not as strong as people believe.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Loli said:


> But i dont think it will be effective as people think, since its none vehicle and most lists are meched up in one way or another, so if anyone is complaining its overpowered they need to realise if we are playing against mech lists we still need to rid ourselves of your vehilces befroe we can do anything anyway.
> 
> I know Anti Tank doesnt seem much of a problem for DE so my point kinda lowers, but its not as strong as people believe.


yeah if it included tanks, it would be OP, but it doesnt, so its fluffy and cool


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

Why not tanks? DE must revel in the pain they cause to the holy machine spirit. Or something, something...



> Well thanks to everything to wound is 4+ or better for DE will make Nid/Daemon Players cry hard when all their best units (Trygon, Swarmlord, Tyrants, Hive Guard, Fexes, Greater Daemons, DPs, Juggernaughts, Plague Bearers) are wounded as easy as the basic trooper.


Yeah, kinda glad I'm the only DE and Daemons player around in my LGS. But my regular nid player is really going to cry now, as if his W/D/L record against my DE weren't bad enough.


----------



## Max Hesperax

Can we still take prisoners?



I used to enjoy doing that, even in 5th Ed


----------



## Blackyujiro

Nope. No prisoner taking in the codex. But, I guess you could model your Pain Tokens as prisoners. Mine are gonna be decapitated heads and limbs of the other races(yaaay, bitz box)


----------



## Creon

I'm considering using my spare marine helmets for them. And tau, and Eldar...


----------



## Blue Liger

With that Power from Pain wording it's great as it means that those small squads - long fangs, sanguinary guard etc.. have to worry about being shot out by a small unit of warriors or jetbikes and giving them FNP, 5 3+ armour saves isn't that hard to go through when a unit of warriors in a raider can pump out alot of shots with re-rolls to hit!


----------



## Katie Drake

Blue Liger said:


> With that Power from Pain wording it's great as it means that those small squads - long fangs, sanguinary guard etc..


Yup. The Codex even mentions that it's a smart tactic to pick on small units, or units that have already been severely weakened.


----------



## Loli

But what about IG though, since their Troop and HQ set up can be huge, would they be included. As in the Command Squador Regimental Advisors. PCS, HWS Conscripts and Infanty Squad. Since they can all be counted as a single Unit yet at the same time they are not.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

They only take up a single FoC spot, they still count as separate units.

Anyone got any interesting army themes planned? I'm probably just going to go with a Kabal army, with a pinch of everything.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Im probably going with the all female circus.
Succubus HQ
Elite Wyches
Troop Wyches
FA Beastmasters
HS Ravagers

or twisted monstrosities
Haemoculi HQ
Elite Grotesques
Troops Warriors
FA Beastmasters
HS Talos and Parasites


----------



## Stella Cadente

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> They only take up a single FoC spot, they still count as separate units.


unless they combine infantry squads, then try and get a pain token from killing 50 guardsmen


----------



## Winterous

Stella Cadente said:


> unless they combine infantry squads, then try and get a pain token from killing 50 guardsmen


Not really that hard, get the minimum number of enemy models into combat range, win, Sweep them.
Unless they have a Commissar (which they would).


----------



## Katie Drake

Dark Eldar can do horrible, horrible things to Guardsmen. It's all about the liquifier gun (seriously, that thing's a big fat slice of nastiness). As for the really huge combined squads, it's easier to just avoid them and go after softer targets unless tackling them is absolutely necessary. It's not like the Dark Eldar to waste energy on a tough target when there are easy pickings about.


----------



## Max Hesperax

Not able to take prisoners!

Damn, that was fun.


----------



## Blackyujiro

Well, here's my "Hellion Gang" themed army, with some support elements, of course.
Baron Sathonyx's Gang


----------



## Warlock in Training

I was thinking of a Sky Rider theme myself. 

Archon and his crazy court (Venom)
3 Haemonculas (with Squads)
Incubi (Venom)
Wyches (Raiders)
Warriors (Raiders)
RJBs
Razorwings

All flying around like screaming death, Road Warrior from the sky. I like this.


Edit: Almost forgot, does anyone have any clue what the new DE Battle Force box will contain?


----------



## Stella Cadente

Warlock in Training said:


> does anyone have any clue what the new DE Battle Force box will contain?


I would GUESS
1 box of warriors
1 box of witches
1 raider
1 box of jetbikes
basically 1 of each the plastics


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I had a talk about the battleforce when I was in sweden earlier this week, it seems GW has a new Battleforce strategy. Basically they will not release a Battleforce until after atleast 8months after the release of a new army.

The last army to get a battleforce was Tyranids if Im not mistaken and they only got one because GW wanted to remove the Carnifex from the box.

I remember earlier in the year there was talk about GW not making any more Battleforces at all.

Blood Angels have not received one yet and its been like 8months since their release.

If there was to be a Battleforce for DE I would expect it to contain 10 warriors and Wyches, 3 Reaver jetbikes, 5 Hellions and a Raider transport.


----------



## Bindi Baji

MadCowCrazy said:


> I had a talk about the battleforce when I was in sweden earlier this week, it seems GW has a new Battleforce strategy. Basically they will not release a Battleforce until after atleast 8months after the release of a new army.


I was under the impression that battleforces would be decided on a codex by codex basis, 
so it's not a given that every codex will have a battleforce (presumably more a case with marine releases then others)


----------



## Blue Liger

Agreed with Bindi, BA don't need a Battleforce, as most units you'd want would be in the SM Battleforce - the other thing is that the main plastic kits for BA are the Baal Predator, Sanguinary Guard and Death Co, all of which are more elite units and not army starting unts which the Battle Forces and Battalions are now leaning towards.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Dark Eldar background story video


----------



## MidnightSun

This vid is awesome, very informative. Great find.

Midnight


----------



## effigy22

Cant watch the video! Stupid Work computer >< 

Though battleforce i dont think there will be any saving on it other wise people will just buy the battleforces and not the individual stuff! (i know i would if there was a saving)


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Isnt there usually like a 35% saving from buying a Battleforce compared to buying the individual models?

I know one of the podcasts has done a rundown of most battleforces and they have mentioned the savings as well, being around 50 USD for most battleforces.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

yeah battleforces usually give you about 1 box free out of all the boxes you get in the set


----------



## Stella Cadente

KhainiteAssassin said:


> yeah battleforces usually give you about 1 box free out of all the boxes you get in the set


depends on the battleforce, the chaos one is giving you something stupid like £40 worth of stuff....but then nobody buys the chaos one because the players are too busy moaning.


----------



## Warlock in Training

GW charging the prices they do make 70 bucks for 10 bucks worth of plastic if that. They win MAJORLY anyway. Give me a saving of some kind so I can find it worthwhile to buy DE. Thats usualy a good buisness move. Giving people a reason to care and overeact over saving a few bucks.


----------



## VanitusMalus

I know for the IG battleforce you are basically getting the Sentinel for free, but since I don't play with Sentinels I haven't bought it.


----------



## Winterous

The SM one basically gives you an Assault Squad for free, which is nice.


----------



## Stella Cadente

Winterous said:


> The SM one basically gives you an Assault Squad for free, which is nice.


since your saving £40 your getting a little more than just the assault marines for free


----------



## bitsandkits

im fairly sure the dark eldar will have a battle force and i expect it will be pretty juicy, they are hammering this release,this total revamp has to be successful.


----------



## Winterous

Stella Cadente said:


> since your saving £40 your getting a little more than just the assault marines for free


Oh yeah wow, over here it's $150 for the Battleforce, with $248 worth of stuff :shok:
So an Assault Squad AND a Rhino.
That's awesome!


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Stella Cadente said:


> ....but then nobody buys the chaos one because the players are too busy moaning.


Dont you dare complain or GW might remove 10 CSM and the Rhino and replace them with 5 Chaos Spawns


----------



## Winterous

MadCowCrazy said:


> Dont you dare complain or GW might remove 10 CSM and the Rhino and replace them with 5 Chaos Spawns


And there was more complaining.


----------



## your master

Just got my WD read the design notes jes spoke alot about new models still to come one being the venom with wytches hanging off and the new haemoncali pretty cool stuff. Also the battle report was awesome with DE making mincemeat of guard was suprised that the archon did nothing but try and kill a leman russ in combat???????


----------



## Creon

WD battle reports are done to showcase the new army. No one ever believes them, cause the army choices and tactics are horrible.


----------



## your master

Creon said:


> WD battle reports are done to showcase the new army.


nothing like stating the bleeding obvious mate. It's still a good report


----------



## Creon

Their reports are fun, yes. I prefer a more balanced attempt to show REAL armies, rather than the contrived ones they use.


----------



## Loli

Creon said:


> Their reports are fun, yes. I prefer a more balanced attempt to show REAL armies, rather than the contrived ones they use.


Yes but right now its the closest to seeing the models on the board and thats enough for me untilo its mass released.

But the only way you will get balanced reports would eb for you to make your own magazine and do your own reports. Sadly WD has gone the direction of using it to sell stuff as opposed to balanced views, its not a bad thing since it is a business after all, but still.

Probably have to wait until thursday before i can pick up my copy of WD though.


----------



## Thoughtweaver

Part 2 of the DE video with Jes Goodwin, Phil Kelly, and Adam Troke is in today's GW Blog.

Link to video: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=13600030a

Loving the way they've really set things up for pushing the DE this time around, and the videos are awesome. Really like how they explain the various ways that the DE have for maintaining their society over all this time. :biggrin:


----------



## MadCowCrazy

For the lazy bastard


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

dark eldar = closer to vampires then Blood angels... thats sad


----------



## Alsojames

Really? How?


----------



## bitsandkits

Got my codex this morning (whoo hoo!!) , very nice stuff, very impressed with the "conquering real space for beginners" bit at the back of the book, it reads almost like a warning and reverse psychology "ohh this armys far too difficult to handle for the likes of you" challenge.


----------



## bitsandkits

MadCowCrazy said:


> For the lazy bastard
> YouTube - Dark Eldar Round Table - Background (Part 2)


God Jes is just a god, the man is 40k


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Alsojames said:


> Really? How?


Dark Eldar strive only for their own enjoyment / goals

follow a hierarchy that the older / stronger are the leaders 

suck the life essence right out of anything to sustain their own lives

dont have any little voice telling them not to do what they are doing

are NOT the good guys in any way, shape, or form.

where as blood angels:

rebel against their nature

follow the "good" guys book of rules as best as they can

and have more in common with raging emo pre-teens more then real vampires.


----------



## Necrosis

KhainiteAssassin said:


> Dark Eldar strive only for their own enjoyment / goals
> 
> follow a hierarchy that the older / stronger are the leaders
> 
> suck the life essence right out of anything to sustain their own lives
> 
> dont have any little voice telling them not to do what they are doing
> 
> are NOT the good guys in any way, shape, or form.
> 
> where as blood angels:
> 
> rebel against their nature
> 
> follow the "good" guys book of rules as best as they can
> 
> and have more in common with raging emo pre-teens more then real vampires.


So Dark Eldar are normal type of vampires while Blood Angels are the twilight vampires?


----------



## Styro-J

Its like from that movie. Vampire Hunter D(ark Eldar)

But hey, we can't all be awesome!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

They're cool, murderous, ugly vampires that attack at night and leave butchered, mangled corpses. None of this sparkly shit.


I like the DE being 40k's equivalent of the boogieman. It fits very well with the last page of the 2nd edition codex.


----------



## IntereoVivo

Necrosis said:


> So Dark Eldar are normal type of vampires while Blood Angels are the twilight vampires?


lol, that's funny.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Necrosis said:


> So Dark Eldar are normal type of vampires while Blood Angels are the twilight vampires?


exactly!....................


----------



## Winterous

KhainiteAssassin said:


> exactly!....................


Despite the fact that Blood Angels are tougher, stronger, and FAR more invulnerable than Dark Eldar?


----------



## IntereoVivo

Winterous said:


> Despite the fact that Blood Angels are tougher, stronger, and FAR more invulnerable than Dark Eldar?


No, it makes sense. Real vamps have all sorts of weaknesses. Twilighters don't have any...besides being mentally and emotionally retarded.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

IntereoVivo said:


> No, it makes sense. Real vamps have all sorts of weaknesses. Twilighters don't have any...besides being mentally and emotionally retarded.


Since I dont put peoples quotes in my signature Im just going to Quote this because its so true 

Was forced to see Twilight at a girl friends house a few weeks ago, she said it was so awesome............. was about as awesome as when you have really itchy haemorrhoids but only sharp metal hooks for hands...

Here is part 3 btw


----------



## Loli

MadCowCrazy said:


> Since I dont put peoples quotes in my signature Im just going to Quote this because its so true
> 
> Was forced to see Twilight at a girl friends house a few weeks ago, she said it was so awesome............. was about as awesome as when you have really itchy haemorrhoids but only sharp metal hooks for hands...


Now that im putting in my sig


----------



## Winterous

Bloody hell, how long does that talk want to be??


----------



## Loli

Winterous said:


> Bloody hell, how long does that talk want to be??


Well im not complaing since i enjoy stuff like this if im interested in it like i am DE but i do agree its tad but too long lmao. Oh well im happy


----------



## bitsandkits

Winterous said:


> Despite the fact that Blood Angels are tougher, stronger, and FAR more invulnerable than Dark Eldar?


you missed off "like to dress up as the members of village people at weekends"


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Winterous said:


> Despite the fact that Blood Angels are tougher, stronger, and FAR more invulnerable than Dark Eldar?


Blood angels are lolspacemarines in power armor. as others have said, real vampires are power houses with multiple weaknesses to make up for it. You know, that whole not being able to be out in the sun thing, garlic, a steak through the heart, etc.

also have you been watching the videos? go watch part 2 where they talk about dark eldar being, pratically, invincible thanks to homunculli. (regrowing a warrior from his HAND, sounds pretty invincible to me)

the only vampires that are "nigh invulnerable" in any series are the ones that are ancient, and very powerful, so would it not stand to point out that Archons can have a 2+ invul....


----------



## Shadowfane

Short version....

Blood Angels = Twilight
Dark Eldar = 30 Days of Night
(But prettier, of course  )


----------



## Stella Cadente

can we stop talking about dark eldar and vampires please, your making dark eldar sound shit and giving 14yr old boys dressed more like girls boners, and nobody wants to collect dark eldar when the long haired sissies in tight jeans and thigh high boots are doing them.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Stella Cadente said:


> can we stop talking about dark eldar and vampires please, your making dark eldar sound shit and giving 14yr old boys dressed more like girls boners, and nobody wants to collect dark eldar when the long haired sissies in tight jeans and thigh high boots are doing them.


whered the whole sissies in tights and thigh high boots come from?

we said they are vampires, not vampire counts


----------



## IntereoVivo

Any word on a Venom model?


----------



## Masked Jackal

Stella Cadente said:


> can we stop talking about dark eldar and vampires please, your making dark eldar sound shit and giving 14yr old boys dressed more like girls boners, and nobody wants to collect dark eldar when the long haired sissies in tight jeans and thigh high boots are doing them.


You've got the comparisons mixed up. Blood Angels are the ones that are like you said, while the Dark Eldar are being compared to awesome vampires.


----------



## Stella Cadente

KhainiteAssassin said:


> whered the whole sissies in tights and thigh high boots come from?
> 
> we said they are vampires, not vampire counts


yeah...but I never said the DE were vampires, so..what??


Masked Jackal said:


> You've got the comparisons mixed up. Blood Angels are the ones that are like you said, while the Dark Eldar are being compared to awesome vampires.


but I never said either are like vampires.....what the heck are people reading?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Stella Cadente said:


> yeah...but I never said the DE were vampires, so..what??
> 
> but I never said either are like vampires.....what the heck are people reading?


we read between the lines, you should know that by now


----------



## Stella Cadente

but there was nothing written between the lines


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Stella Cadente said:


> but there was nothing written between the lines


theres always stuff written between the lines, not always by the writer, but its always there


----------



## MadCowCrazy

IntereoVivo said:


> Any word on a Venom model?


From what I understand it is going to get a model. I read somewhere that in the latest WD where they talk about the DE it is mentioned that it will get a model with wyches or some such hanging onto its sides.

Havent read that part of the WD yet though.


----------



## bitsandkits

I can see several waves of new Dark eldar in the coming months, they are really pulling out the stops for this release, i have never seen this amount of effort put into any army promotion before,i seriously doubt they will upset the apple cart and not support the DE all the way. Still they have been working on this for 4 years so i expect they already have plenty of new plastics awaiting release, also should be mentioned the talos artwork is different to the current model.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

bitsandkits said:


> I can see several waves of new Dark eldar in the coming months, they are really pulling out the stops for this release, i have never seen this amount of effort put into any army promotion before,i seriously doubt they will upset the apple cart and not support the DE all the way. Still they have been working on this for 4 years so i expect they already have plenty of new plastics awaiting release, also should be mentioned the talos artwork is different to the current model.


yes, this will probably be the ONLY race to get udpdates to every model in the range. Homonculi and the talos are probably going to be last though since both are able to be ordered still.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

KhainiteAssassin said:


> theres always stuff written between the lines, not always by the writer, but its always there



Some would call that twisted reasoning, and warping the facts. "reading between the lines, but really the writer didnt intend it to be read that way" Is what you pretty much said, so really, its more "I dont give a shit, I take it how I want."


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Im reading through the WD now and will point out things I find interesting (or maybe me reading too much "between the lines ).

P.24 Last question on page
This month we've kick-started the range off with Kabals and Wych Cults.
This is very true, Kabals, Wyches, Incubi, Reaver, Hellions, Raiders and Ravagers are all part of this. The only units missing would be the Beastmasters, Venom, Razorwing and Voidraven.
Haemonculi units would be the Wracks, Grotesques, Talos and Cronos and Scourges.
Then there are the ones that dont really fit anywhere, Harlequins and Mandrakes.
So can we expect the next wave to be Haemonculi based?

P.26 First question
When the Venom (another light and fast Dark Eldar transport) is eventually made I plan to have Wyches hanging from that, and they'll be interchangeable with the Raider allowing you to swap clinging passengers between the two vehicles.
So a Venom is coming but by his use of "eventually" I get the feeling it might be quite far off.

P.29 Last question
Well, this month's releases allow you to get your Kabals battle-ready, but we haven't touched on the Haemonculi covens yet and there's even more Wych Cult stuff to come...
More Wych cult stuff? Only thing I can think of would be the Beastmasters, Venom, Razorwing and Voidraven since everything else from the Wych cults have received a new model, well a Succubus HQ model would also fit.

These were the only interesting bits in Novembers WD.


----------



## Winterous

KhainiteAssassin said:


> a steak through the heart


NOOOOOOOO, MY ARTERIIIIIIIIEEEEEES!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Winterous said:


> NOOOOOOOO, MY ARTERIIIIIIIIEEEEEES!


funny, but I doubt there would be much screaming with the whole turning to ash upon death which is instant with a wooden stake through the heart

and yeah, I see that I mis spelled stake with steak... was thinking of food so shush!


----------



## Winterous

KhainiteAssassin said:


> and yeah, I see that I mis spelled stake with steak... was thinking of food so shush!


Yes, that was the basis of the joke


----------



## Catpain Rich

Winterous said:


> Yes, that was the basis of the joke


It's the basis of a damn good meal too.


----------



## bitsandkits

wifes making steak pie tomorrow, slow cooking the filling for 24 hours with seasonal veg,stock,herbs and lea and perrins, topped off with real butter short crust pastry, eating on Friday,its a long process but worth it, followed by syrup sponge and custard.
almost makes the week of salad worth it !


----------



## Winterous

Catpain Rich said:


> It's the basis of a damn good meal too.


:laugh:
+rep dude.


----------



## Masked Jackal

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Some would call that twisted reasoning, and warping the facts. "reading between the lines, but really the writer didnt intend it to be read that way" Is what you pretty much said, so really, its more "I dont give a shit, I take it how I want."


However, it's reasonable to assume that Stella's comment was inflammatory, like most of his other posts.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Masked Jackal said:


> However, it's reasonable to assume that Stella's comment was inflammatory, like most of his other posts.


exactly...


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Next video in the series


----------



## Stella Cadente

Masked Jackal said:


> However, it's reasonable to assume that Stella's comment was inflammatory, like most of his other posts.


yeah thats exactly what it was, I sitting with a flamer in my hands just waiting for someone to take the bate of not comparing dark eldar to retarded little vampires.


----------



## MadCowCrazy




----------



## IntereoVivo

hahaha! I would so watch that.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

MadCowCrazy said:


> How to Deal with Sissy Vampires


im still laughing my ass off on that one


----------



## Warlock in Training

Where do people find this stuff :laugh:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Warlock in Training said:


> Where do people find this stuff :laugh:


interwebz, you can find almost anything on the interwebz


----------



## Loli

KhainiteAssassin said:


> interwebz, you can find almost anything on the interwebz


Nah i dont think its almost anymore, i think its become anything now if you search hard enough.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Loli said:


> Nah i dont think its almost anymore, i think its become anything now if you search hard enough.


no, there are still some things, allbeit very rare, things that you just can not find on the interwebz. mainly things that just do not exist in their entirety yet


----------



## Winterous

KhainiteAssassin said:


> no, there are still some things, allbeit very rare, things that you just can not find on the interwebz. mainly things that just do not exist in their entirety yet


None of these things are porn, however, since rule 34 exists.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Winterous said:


> None of these things are porn, however, since rule 34 exists.


true, very very true


----------



## Chzl9

Hey, so I`d just like to clarify something with anyone who has the oh-so-awesome new codex,

Is a wracks initiative higher than a MEQ when charging with 2 pain tokens? Because if it is then they`re gonna make an awesome assault unit when starting with a haemi

I could be wrong here, but when they charge they will be striking first, wounding on 4s with re-rolls due to their poison weapons with a strength equaling opponents toughness-Give the haemi and champion agonisers and this would be crazy deadly...


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Wracks and Grotesques would both have I5 when charging with 2 Pain tokens.


----------



## IntereoVivo

Chzl9 said:


> Hey, so I`d just like to clarify something with anyone who has the oh-so-awesome new codex,
> 
> Is a wracks initiative higher than a MEQ when charging with 2 pain tokens? Because if it is then they`re gonna make an awesome assault unit when starting with a haemi
> 
> I could be wrong here, but when they charge they will be striking first, wounding on 4s with re-rolls due to their poison weapons with a strength equaling opponents toughness-Give the haemi and champion agonisers and this would be crazy deadly...


Yes, Wracks have I4. Making them strike before most Marines.

***Ninja'd by a Crazy Cow


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Fourth Video


----------



## Stella Cadente

still talking are they, lets try and listen.........
*falls asleep watching latest vid*


----------



## Loli

MadCowCrazy said:


> Fourth Video
> YouTube - Dark Eldar Round Table - Rules


I dont mind all the videos since its nice, espialy in support of the revamp but its ALOT of talking lmao


----------



## IntereoVivo

Stella Cadente said:


> still talking are they, lets try and listen.........
> *falls asleep watching latest vid*


ADD much? 

I'm interested to see if GW is trying a new marketing approach.


----------



## Winterous

40 minutes so far, wow.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

That was the last one it seems, if you read the comment text thing it says its the fourth and last video.

Also I would not really praise them too much for it since everything they have said is in the fluff section of the codex. You could basically say thats all the discussed, its nice but once you get the codex you will see they pretty much added nothing new to the DE with those videos.

It will be nice when they come out with the Haemonculi wave though, for now I think chaos spawns or whatever they are called fit the Grotesques the best.


----------



## Loli

IntereoVivo said:


> ADD much?
> 
> I'm interested to see if GW is trying a new marketing approach.


I kinda hope so but not at the same time. If they do this with every revamp they do from now on (you know the armies that arent going to get redo every edition then i welcome it since its a real niced change and it generates new interest aside from 'oooo new codex'. But if they did for this for each release like every Marine dex they did than i think it would be kinda off putting.

But i think its just that they want this revamp to sell and sell well at that. I mean not only have they seemed to redone the ENTIRE range along with new models (except Harlies), released a new template in the WWP, released so far a 40min chat with the model designer and codex writer about the release. They are selling this hard, they are putting alot of time and man power into telling us all about this release. They want (and no reason why it shouldnt) the DE to sell well and are really going for it. Which is nice instead of just a release and thats it.

So yeah i kinda hope its a new marketing approach.


----------



## Loli

MadCowCrazy said:


> Also I would not really praise them too much for it since everything they have said is in the fluff section of the codex. You could basically say thats all the discussed, its nice but once you get the codex you will see they pretty much added nothing new to the DE with those videos.


Yeah i read the fluff part in the codex 2 weeks ago, i loved it kinda wish the part with the Eldar got a bigger part and more detail for kinda obvious reasons.

But even though nothing new has been added, i still think its a nice accompanying thing since not everyone has read the codex or seen what the fluff is so i think its a nice partner. But yeah i do think its kinda bad at the same time since if you havnt read anywhere about the fluff in the codex, you watch the videos, then read the codex fluff you have kinda been spoiled? if that makes sense. But even so i thiknk its kinda nice....


----------



## IntereoVivo

Loli said:


> I kinda hope so but not at the same time. If they do this with every revamp they do from now on (you know the armies that arent going to get redo every edition then i welcome it since its a real niced change and it generates new interest aside from 'oooo new codex'. But if they did for this for each release like every Marine dex they did than i think it would be kinda off putting.
> 
> But i think its just that they want this revamp to sell and sell well at that. I mean not only have they seemed to redone the ENTIRE range along with new models (except Harlies), released a new template in the WWP, released so far a 40min chat with the model designer and codex writer about the release. They are selling this hard, they are putting alot of time and man power into telling us all about this release. They want (and no reason why it shouldnt) the DE to sell well and are really going for it. Which is nice instead of just a release and thats it.
> 
> So yeah i kinda hope its a new marketing approach.


Pretty much sums up my thoughts exactly. I think it is interesting that they have also ramped up their social network presence.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I got my first DE models today, a Raider and a Warrior box.


----------



## Loli

MadCowCrazy said:


> I got my first DE models today, a Raider and a Warrior box.


I envy you so much right now. Aside from the codex i wont be getting any of the stuff until Janurary :'( Hope you have fun assembling and painting


----------



## IntereoVivo

MadCowCrazy said:


> I got my first DE models today, a Raider and a Warrior box.


Did you advanced order?


----------



## Wiglaf

I got mine last Monday from a local non-GW friendly store, lucky me, and already painted them in a red/purple scheme.

The Raider is a true hell to assemble, though surprisingly all parts fits almost perfectly. Once complete looks awsome though its still a bit small for my taste; the gunner barely fits in the tiny space between the sail, the surrounding spears and the weapon. The DJ- driver is quite cool and so are the hangers ( the reavers floating ponytail heads look better in them than the original, improving the feel of speed on the whole model). 

There are lot of razors, weapons and spikes left which you can use to decorate the cool but slightly bland bikes and make each one of them look unique. 

The warriors are breath taking. The only thing that disappoints me about them is that they have less positioning possibilities than their eldar counterparts because of the rigid way sprues are meant to be assembled. And I felt relieved when I saw there are enough armoured heads if you dont like the bald ones, which is my case.

They ´re all truly delightful and exciting to paint, specially the Raider. And I still have half of my previous armies unpainted, but I feel the need to start with those first. 

I CAN´T wait to put my hands on the rest of the models next week.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I will open them up tomorrow and take a look, I literally have no room anywhere in my apartment for stuff anymore. I have boxes upon boxes with stuff I havent even opened yet.

So now I do all my building at the local gaming club, normally we only go there on Fridays (should have been there right now tbh but Im babysitting some dogs and I left them at home last friday and they literally destroyed everything they got their mouths on. Some figures amongst those things.). I have received the keys to the club so I will be going there many times a week now to build stuff.

I blame ebay, spent 800£ these last 60days on ebay stuff and Ive been getting most stuff at 50% retail or less. So it has amounted to ALLOT of stuff and I still have more I need to buy.

Im one of those completionists, I feel I need to be able to fill every single FoC with everything the army has to offer before I feel satisfied. I just cant stop buying but Im too cheap to buy directly from GW.

Bah, personal rant over...


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Nah, the local store got its preview boxes. Thats from where I got the codex, could have received the models at the same time but didnt think about it. I got the models for free since Ive given so much to the local gaming club and the guy who runs it. I donated a Fortress of Redemption to the club and an Ork Stompa to the club owner.

Some of you may remember the bug I experienced on GWs website at the start of the year where I literally paid 6£ for the Stompa. I bought stuff for over 3000£ but paid only 300€ for it.
I havent even touched most of the stuff yet because I was afraid GW would ask for the stuff back but I think its pretty safe to say they wont be doing that now since its been 9 months.


----------



## MaidenManiac

I got a chance to have a RL look at some of the miniatures yesterday, mainly the Wyches and the Incubi. The Wyches are a damn neat unit with loads of possibilities that looks like a neat deal. 

The thing that made me the most pleased though were the Incubi. Both the "antennas" and the heads are separate parts, and both of those have been things that Ive been a bit half'n'half with when looking at the model. Headswaps/modifications and the being/not being of the antennas wont be a problem at all on those guys, which makes them a lot more interesting as models


----------



## tu_shan82

I have no intention what so ever of starting a Dark Eldar army in the foreseeable, not because I don't like them, far from it, I think they're fucking awesome, but after seeing the videos with Phil Kelly and Jes Goodwyn, I'm buying a copy of the codex as I think I'm really gonna dig the fluff.


----------



## Loli

tu_shan82 said:


> I have no intention what so ever of starting a Dark Eldar army in the foreseeable, not because I don't like them, far from it, I think they're fucking awesome, but after seeing the videos with Phil Kelly and Jes Goodwyn, I'm buying a copy of the codex as I think I'm really gonna dig the fluff.


So why not start an army then? I know you already have a fair few armys, but if you think they are awesome then why not start?

But the fluff is awesomr, it practicly chronicles the life of Vect and its just awesome


----------



## Warlock in Training

Ive finally decided DE will be my third army with the new release. I sold my Craft World Eldar and started CSMs, only I have no intention of selling any of my Huge CSM collection. As a result I cant afford this for awhile. Really suks. At least a friend gave a a Ravanger for free to help me on my way.


----------



## Styro-J

Warlock in Training said:


> I sold my Craft World Eldar


*Tsk! Tsk! We'll have our day again soon, I tell you! (Well maybe not SOON but...) But to me Eldar is Eldar, so you're back on the team! Every Eldar player of any sort is just us being one step closer to being back on top of the galaxy.


----------



## Wiglaf

I hope you at least kept your harlies...theres lot of CW eldar stuff you could have used to represent DE (for example, Swooping Hawks as Scourges) until all the new models were released.

I´m doing both armies and can´t stop drool thinking in all the future conversions I will do combining sprues of evil and goody eldar.


----------



## Warlock in Training

Ive been looking at the Guardians and DE Warriors and wondering if its possible to kit bash these sprues. I wanted a Eldar Pirate feel by using Craftworld Eldar with DE bits, but dont know if they're compatible like loyatist SM is with CSM bits.


----------



## Wiglaf

They are completely compatible. Yesterday I mounted a guardian with a blaster from the new DE kit (count as flamer) for my future Storm Guardians. The only inconvenient is the joint of the arms, while the craftworlder is rounded the dark eldar one is flat so you have to spend some time cutting to make it fit.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Is it just me or did GW blatantly steal the Green Goblins Jetwing for the Hellions?!?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

OIIIIIIO said:


> Is it just me or did GW blatantly steal the Green Goblins Jetwing for the Hellions?!?


the hellions have been riding the spidy goblin shit for ages


----------



## Stella Cadente

OIIIIIIO said:


> Is it just me or did GW blatantly steal the Green Goblins Jetwing for the Hellions?!?


there Romulan ships, not green goblin crappy things


----------



## Winterous

Stella Cadente said:


> there Romulan ships, not green goblin crappy things


I am curious to see evidence of this.


----------



## Blue Liger

Winterous said:


> I am curious to see evidence of this.


Google it...


----------



## Winterous

Blue Liger said:


> Google it...


Google, WHAT, exactly?


----------



## Loli

Winterous said:


> Google, WHAT, exactly?


Romulan Warbird, but im guessing Stella is reffering to the Original Series version of Romulan Warbirds since i dont think they look anything like Next Gen onwards, but thats just me.


----------



## Winterous

Aah ok.
Well that point is pretty invalid, since they're SPACE CRAFT, not jetboards.


----------



## Blue Liger

Very similar shape actually, whether it's a space ship or jetboard makes no difference


----------



## Masked Jackal

Winterous said:


> Aah ok.
> Well that point is pretty invalid, since they're SPACE CRAFT, not jetboards.


It's the visual style he's referencing, not the method of transportation.


----------



## Warlock in Training

Who dares says Green Goblin crap thing!? That Glider kicked ass. Infact I want a whole army of Goblins with stats to match. WS5 BS5 S5 T5 W3 I5 A5 S3+/4++ with S8 AP3 Assault 2/Blast Pumpkin Bombs to boot.


----------



## darktide

Don't know if this has been posted yet or not but these new Dark Eldar kits have a redesigned flying stand. I was running a tournament down at my local store and they let me put together some of the new Dark Eldar kits, jet bikes and transport. The kits go together very well. The thing I was most impressed with though is the new flight stands.

They did away with the old style of having a peg that would fit into a hole in the bottom of the model. The new style has a ball end directly on the stem with a rounded socket on the model itself. They fit well and allow the model to be positioned on the fly so as to make fitting them into some areas or make for a more dramatic pose as they crass the battlefield. The only problem I can see with these is folks bumping the mini or table while it's at an odd angle and it falling off the stand.


----------



## Styro-J

Ball end? I'm lost at the moment, but it sounds solid to me. Flight stands as is are all kinds of suck.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM

Styro-J said:


> Ball end? I'm lost at the moment, but it sounds solid to me. Flight stands as is are all kinds of suck.


The ball stand was first used for the LOTR Fellbeast. I know this because I bought 2 for Harpy conversions


----------



## Stella Cadente

Masked Jackal said:


> It's the visual style he's referencing, not the method of transportation.


I'm sure he knows that, but its winterous, translated it means difficult.


Loli said:


> Romulan Warbird, but im guessing Stella is reffering to the Original Series version of Romulan Warbirds since i dont think they look anything like Next Gen onwards, but thats just me.


I was more thinking the ones from nemesis


----------



## GrizBe

Actually... mentioning Green Goblin... thats why I'm not keen on the Hellions... They look too much like the board from the 1st Spiderman film, with the pointless 'Night Surfer' or whatever he called himself in the 3rd stuck ontop... I can see that now.

But yeah... they do also look alot like ST: TOS Warbirds...


----------



## Kobrakai

This definitely isn't any new news so to speak, but I went into GW yesterday and saw the new Dark Eldar models in the flesh as the staff were preparing them for this coming weekend. I have to say in the flesh the models are really nice looking. 

Was talking to the GW manager and apparently according to him the new DE Codex was actually started in 2004 and has been six years in the making. Nice to see they really took their time on the models and it's paid off nicely. 

Just like the old phrase says; 'Good things come to those who wait'

Really looking forward to seeing new Dark Eldar armies out and kicking butt.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

/Sarcasm on
In the latest WD they interview Jes Goodwin about the codex and he says he drew the first concept art in 2004. He also says that he worked on and off on the project because other projects needed more attention.

Translation = We have done a sketch here, a model there over the past 6 years and now when we have accumulated enough for a release we are doing so.

To say they have been working on the army since 2004 is just a blatant lie, they have been to busy pumping out more Spheeze Mahreenez than working on the DE.
/Sarcasm off

On a more serious note they have done a really good job with the codex, I cant really think of any unit yet that is just too shit to use. Im sure someone with come up with a reason and unit in the coming months but as of right now everything looks like a solid choice for any army. I also like that you can theme your army in 3 ways, Kabals, Wyches or Haemonculi. Wyches and Haemonculi are the ones Im most interested in so Im really looking forwards to the Haemonculi release wave that is coming (Jes said so in the latest WD interview).


----------



## MadCowCrazy

So I spent a few hours building my Raider and some parts of the Kabal Warriors I have today. Figured Id give my input on the models and what they are like to build.

Before I start I have to comment on the plastic, Ive build hundreds of GW models but I have never experiences their plastic being like the one in the Dark Eldar kits. The plastic itself is much more elastic, when building an IG tank the sides are really sturdy and you cant really bend it at all but with the Raider you could very easily bend all the pieces.
They almost have a slight rubbery feel to them, they are still very sturdy but nowhere near that of say the side parts of a leman russ battletank.
Another really interesting quality about this plastic is that I have never experience such a strong bond between plastic parts using plastic glue before. When I realised I would not be able to prime the model correctly I had already glued in the front gunner and driver bits, they had only been glued in place for less than 1 min but I really had to use ALLOT of force to get them off the raider side bit. If I would have pulled in the wrong direction I could easily have broken the parts I was trying to get lose.

Maybe its just me or maybe GW is trying out some new plastic, either way I think its superior to anything they have used before. Its more elastic so it wont break as easily when models are dropped or handled inappropriately and the bond between bits is the strongest Ive seen in years.


I will start with the Raider.
Ive never stung myself on a model so many times as Ive done with this kit, it has spikes and sharp pointy ends everywhere, some of my blood can actually be found on my model too...
From a modelling point of view its pretty straight forwards if you follow the instructions, I actually think its the biggest manual to date for a transport vehicle at least.

If you dont prime your sprues and prefer to build the model and then prime it I suggest you do it in steps. I build as much as I can then prime the model because I just hate when you can see gray plastic sections of a model if you look close enough.

Priming the sprues work best since you can get every single nook and cranny primed this way but you waste allot of primer doing it this way.

Anyways, when I was building the model I had to split it up into sections. The Hull section was basically just the floor and one side glued together, you have to put the stand the driver and the front gunner stands on before you glue the other side together with it. The problem is those 2 bits are like mesh netting you can see through. So if you build it all together you can only prime the model from above to hit the interior but you will never be able to prime everything under the mesh netting (unless you spray enough so it pours into every nook and cranny).

If you prefer to build your models before priming I would suggest you prime these pieces at least before putting them together.

Next part is the middle sail and control panel, its pretty straight forward putting it together and you get to chose between 2 different sails (the shark fin or the Zoidberg inheat fro).









You dont even have to glue down the sail because the fit is really tight so you can move it around as you see fit.
I did encounter a slight problem when trying to dryfit it onto the ship floor. Its a REALLY tight fit, at least this kit was for me. When trying to push the 2 pins into the holes I almost broke the thing in half, they are just really thin plastic pieces holding it together so its really easy to break. Im just going to magnetise it so I can remove the part for transport since I believe its the weakest section of the whole shit yet its the tallest as well. If you drop the model in the floor or use poor transport this part is the first thing that will break.

3rd part of the model is the underside and main engine (the thing actually has 4 small and 1 huge engine). Really easy to put together as everything fits just perfectly but I suggest you dont put in the 2 small engines (can be rotated etc) and prime everything once built so you dont have any grey plastic spots when you turn the engines around.
You get the option to put some blades and hooks on the underside of this piece.
1 main blade front (2 to choose from) and 3 at the back (4 blades, 2 hooks on chains).
I was a bit worried about the 3 back parts because you basically just glue them to the hull, not sure if it will be strong enough or if these pieces will easily come lose.
Might want to pin them for extra security. Then again this new plastic recipe might be able to cope.

Thats it for the model itself, you cant put in the rudder (you get 2 to choose from) or the front ramming bit (you get 2 to choose from) on the model without gluing both sides together which I wont do until I have primed everything.

I did not want to build all the raiders themselves because Im building an all female army, you only get 1 single female torso with the Raider kit (there are 5 crewmen in total) so I only built the girl with the spear hanging from the side.

At this point I opened up the Kabalite Warrior box and had a look inside. As I said before there are 4 female torsos and 6 male in the Warrior box (6female, 4male in the wych one). So Im using the 4 female torsos to complete the Raider crew, the problem with the raider crew bits are that some are almost completed meaning they are both legs and torso put together. This really sucks because there driver and gunner both have very straight legs and there are none like that in the Warriors box. Another problem is that not all the legs have a skinflap piece hanging in between the legs, just this bulging crotch protector. So wanting to create an all female army had already hit a few obstacles. Some X-Acto action and the crotch problem was solved but I did not want to butcher the 2 standing models just to get the correct legs for the driver and gunner.

I started putting together some warrior legs and torsos when I noticed a huge flaw in their design.
Each set of legs and torso comes in 2 pieces; Legs and accessory part you glue to the ass, Front torso and back torso.
The legs are numbered 1-5 and the accessories are A1-A5 if I remember correctly.
Accessory piece A1 has the most stuff on it, cool knife, some belt parts, ammo things and a small pouch. Legs 1 are just a pair of legs with a huge bulging crotch. So I figured I would use A1 accessory bit with legs 5 which have a really cool skin cloth piece so it would look really cool with the best accessory bit on it.
DOES NOT WORK!!! A1 does not fit on legs 5, they are designed so that each goes with their corresponding number. 1+A1, 2+A2, 3+A3, 4+A4 and 5+A5, I tried putting together different ones and the funny part is A3 fit with pretty much all of them but the rest only either fit 1 other or not at all. Im sure you can get it to fit if you butcher them somewhat but you could say that with anything.

Basically the legs parts come in 10 different pieces yet you are only meant to build 5 sets of legs with them. I dont understand why they didnt make it so each bit fit any other like with the torso bits.
The torsos come in the same way, 1 front and 1 back piece, yet you can put every single front to back as far as I am aware. I had no problems what so ever fitting them together.

The torsos had one flaw Im really annoyed about, you get 2 "special" back pieces which have a small hollow in the back, one is to be used for your squad leader and the other one is to be used for you heavy weapons guy.

The leader can have 3 different types of backpack bit, cool sword bit, something that looks like 2 horns (as in musical instruments) and a small banner of sorts.
The heavy weapon can put a powerpack into his, this is what I find REALLY annoying.
You get 2 Heavy weapons with the kit, one is a Dark Lance and the other something else but you only get 1 single power backpack and only 2 back torso pieces in the entire kit.

Not sure if its this way will other GW kits as Ive never experienced this problem before, in say a Tactical Space Marine box, you get a plasma cannon and a lascannon right? Both use the same backpack as far as Im aware, do you only get a single backpack in those kits as well?
Anyways, the thing that REALLY REALLY REALLY gets me with this is that when you look at the sprue and where the powerpack is located there is an empty place just the right size to fit another one into!
Powerpack is in the top middle and to the left of it is an empty hole where they could have given you another...









So once you have built everything you will have many bits left over, this usually isnt a problem as you could just buy another kit and use them all up but in this case there will never be enough special backtorso bits for all the options that they give you.

I bet the special back torso bits will be some of the most expensive ones to buy from bits sellers alongside female front torso bits.

Another annoying bit with the Kabals box is that even though it comes with 4 female torsos there is only 1 head that could be classified as female of the bare ones. The rest just look too male to me.

Anyways, like I have said before Im looking to trade male torsos for female ones if anyone is interested


----------



## bitsandkits

The problems you have encountered with the warriors are pretty common Mad, the leg situation is the same as the dire avengers,but its done like that for the extra detail, the horn back pack is the phantasm grenade launcher.The power pack would really only be needed for the dark lance as the other big weapon i think your refering to is the splinter cannon and i dont think it needs a back pack power source.
Im not defending GW, though in alot of ways every time they do this (and thats alot) they make my life much easier because they create a demand for bits that was not really needed.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Why does GW always model legs with that stupid spread leg pose? (on the above frame legs 3 & 5 from the left)


----------



## bitsandkits

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Why does GW always model legs with that stupid spread leg pose? (on the above frame legs 3 & 5 from the left)


From what i remember there is or was a practical reason for it, its not confined to minis either, its used in comic books too, it has to do with exaggerated dynamics and how our brain views the human body and such.

If my memory serves it has to do with trying to get an action/firing stance but only having a left to right plane because the mould used is in two halves. So you basically have two leg positions,wide stance(bracing yourself to fire) or legs together (to attention)

if you look at the wyches there legs have been split so they look like they are running again its dont that way because of the limits of the steel molds used.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

And yet GW managed to make all 5 of the blood angels death company legs have fucking kick-ass poses. 

It just doesn't look right having DE warriors, who are essentially space-pirate-elves on cocaine, passively standing there. They did the same thing with the Dire Avenger legs.


----------



## bitsandkits

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> And yet GW managed to make all 5 of the blood angels death company legs have fucking kick-ass poses.
> 
> It just doesn't look right having DE warriors, who are essentially space-pirate-elves on cocaine, passively standing there. They did the same thing with the Dire Avenger legs.


The death company legs are all pretty much the normal marine "im wearing a nappy" legs


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Oh yeah, another thing I forgot to mention is that all the legs can stand up on their own. So once you have built your models it would be pretty easy to have them stand up without using actual bases 

About the pose thing, on the Raider sprue for the gunner and driver you get some of the most boring poses I can think of but it fits the theme I suppose.
I really hate the torso is stuck to them already since that makes creating an all female army that much harder.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I bought a pretty interesting thing from ebay the other week.

I bought one of these Line Laser thingamajigs.

When I was looking for random stuff on maelstrom I noticed they sold a pen line laser but they want 20£ for it so I figured Id do an ebay search. You can get one for as little as 3£ but thats just the laser without a case. So I took the next best thing and bought the one above. There is one that is cheaper but I figured Id buy this one. Its really cheap plastics and I dont know for how long the thing will even work but with some luck it will function properly for the next few years.

What is basically does is draws a laser line, the best part of it is that is just creates a line below the target spot. The one on maelstrom draws one both up and down from where you point it afaik but this on is just where you aim and below. This means you wont shoot the laser in someones eye unless you are really aiming for their eyes. Then again I dont suggest you put it down on the gaming table and use it because someone sitting down might just be in line of sight to get shot in the eye. Best way to use it is to hold it up and point the laser just past what you are trying to shoot. This way you get a straight line across the table and you wont hit anyone in the eyes.

I think this little thing will help immensely when it comes to line of sight and cover as well as that blood lance thing that causes toughness tests or u die. Ive seen people hit more than what they should when flipping a ruler sideways and trying to measure.

I would really like to get some blast template circle lasers but I dont know if those even exist.

bah, just noticed I posted in the wrong place. Leaving the post here as well incase someone cares eventhough its a bit off topic.


----------



## Creon

Be aware you can mod them, they're plastic. 2nd issue: Those "dynamic" poses...hard to get to glue to the base.


----------



## Loli

MadCowCrazy said:


> I bought a pretty interesting thing from ebay the other week.
> 
> I bought one of these Line Laser thingamajigs.
> 
> When I was looking for random stuff on maelstrom I noticed they sold a pen line laser but they want 20£ for it so I figured Id do an ebay search. You can get one for as little as 3£ but thats just the laser without a case. So I took the next best thing and bought the one above. There is one that is cheaper but I figured Id buy this one. Its really cheap plastics and I dont know for how long the thing will even work but with some luck it will function properly for the next few years.
> 
> What is basically does is draws a laser line, the best part of it is that is just creates a line below the target spot. The one on maelstrom draws one both up and down from where you point it afaik but this on is just where you aim and below. This means you wont shoot the laser in someones eye unless you are really aiming for their eyes. Then again I dont suggest you put it down on the gaming table and use it because someone sitting down might just be in line of sight to get shot in the eye. Best way to use it is to hold it up and point the laser just past what you are trying to shoot. This way you get a straight line across the table and you wont hit anyone in the eyes.
> 
> I think this little thing will help immensely when it comes to line of sight and cover as well as that blood lance thing that causes toughness tests or u die. Ive seen people hit more than what they should when flipping a ruler sideways and trying to measure..


Yeah GW used to do one, since i remember when were were in 4th and 5th was about to come out, there was this deal that if you preordered the leather bound5th ed codex you got this limited edition laser sight for 40k. Was pretty cool, since it would be you would have a definitive LoS tool


----------



## MadCowCrazy

The thing I bought is not a laser pointer, its a laser line drawer.

Basically it draws a line between the laser and where you are aiming it.

So if you aim it at the end of the board everything between the laser and where you are pointing it gets a red line drawn on it.

So if you want to do that blood angles line psychic power you could use this tool to draw a line on the models you want to hit.

Kinda like this :


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

yeah those line drawers are nice for some things. a Lazer pointer works just fine for LoS though, which you can buy, here in canada, from a ton of different dollar stores


----------



## Styro-J

Measured from the gun to the target, if the laser line is broken on the target then there is cover. If the line isnt in contact then there is no LOS. It is a pretty solid idea for sure.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Styro-J said:


> Measured from the gun to the target, if the laser line is broken on the target then there is cover. If the line isnt in contact then there is no LOS. It is a pretty solid idea for sure.


exactly, useing a Laser pointer to point out LoS works better then just trying to look.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

I would agree ... I give a little bit of leeway when it comes to LOS but if I had one of these I call bullshit when it is in order.


----------



## Styro-J

I just think David Bowie adds a lot to Dark Eldar. Sure the 2 wound thing hurts, but he's just nifty! The drugs, "free" deepstrikes, and extra poison can really set off an army.


----------



## Blackyujiro

Why is everyone calling the Duke, David Bowie?


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I will be closing down this thread on Friday with the release of the Dark Eldar codex. Its been nice seeing how things progressed even though I didnt start collecting DE rumours until a few months before release.

I think the thread has grown allot and there has been some really interesting topics in it. Most of it has been on topic but at rumours droughts it went a bit off topic at times but thats to be expected.

As I will always be keeping 2 rumours threads going the next one I start up will be Necrons. I do believe they are after Grey Knights but I could be wrong. Only time will tell I suppose


----------



## Loli

MadCowCrazy said:


> I will be closing down this thread on Friday with the release of the Dark Eldar codex. Its been nice seeing how things progressed even though I didnt start collecting DE rumours until a few months before release.
> 
> I think the thread has grown allot and there has been some really interesting topics in it. Most of it has been on topic but at rumours droughts it went a bit off topic at times but thats to be expected.
> 
> As I will always be keeping 2 rumours threads going the next one I start up will be Necrons. I do believe they are after Grey Knights but I could be wrong. Only time will tell I suppose


Well its been a long ride but totaly worth it, ive tried to be one of the more active posters in this thread but dont know if i achieved that. But yeah this thread has been awesome throughout. So many topics, granted some have been totaly ransom and weird but that keeps this thread interesting 

Ill look forward to the Necron thread then


----------



## IntereoVivo

It's been a lot of fun MadCowCrazy :victory:

I've really appreciated your excellent work and timely updates. Looking forward to talking Necron with you.


----------



## rincewind

Thnx alot MadCowCrazy for this thread. k:

I really hope though that you'll review more DE sprues. Maybe bundle these reviews on a blog or something. I enjoy reading your experience alot. Do you have a blog?


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I dont have a blog and will probably new get one, Im just too inconsistent with this kinda stuff.

You want more sprue reviews? I thought pretty much everything could be found online by now. The only kit I have not posted pics on would be the Ravager but it only comes with an extra sprue... oh wait, I just did...









I wont be buying too much of the DE at launch, Im hoping for a battleforce but I doubt there will be one any time soon.

Since I will be creating an all female army I will be buying most of my models in bits form as well. The models I got the other week were gifts because Ive been donating so much to the local club.

I will see if I can get some early models from the GK range once they are released, I only get the codex 3 weeks before release and others will have posted everything about the codex by then as happened with the DE.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Oh, if you live in the states and want the new Dark Eldar at roughly 35% off then check this out.
http://www.warmongergameday.com/2010/11/dark-eldar-is-new-plastic-crack-deal.html


----------



## Mathai

Is it possible to just rename this thread as a Dark Eldar conversation, unsticky it, and let it run the rest of its life out naturally on the prairies of the rumor thread? I mean, euthenasia for such a grand beast as this thread seems unfortunate. =)


----------



## effigy22

Well the only thing i can think of after the weekend which could keep this thread open is new and pictures of the new Wracks / Grotesques

But... you could always just open a new thread and stop people spamming this one. Not that im saying the majority of posts on this thread are spam...


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Im afraid Im going to have to put the old dog down, for its own sake 

Basically there wont really be a point in keeping this thread alive, I made the thread to collect rumours for the upcoming codex and well the codex is pretty much out right now.
Well, some of you will have to wait until tomorrow or should have received the codex in the mail today if you preordered it.

Basically this thread has served its purpose, trying to bring all the rumours I could find into a single place. Ever since I started with the GK/SoB thread last year tons have poped up on other sites so there is definitely a demand for this kind of thread.

Since the codex and first wave is released tomorrow and wave 1.5 on the 20th I dont think we will hear too much for a few months. I do think we should see the second wave of models within 6months though, the question is just what month. They could tie it in with another army second wave, maybe even as early as Jan with the Skaven but I doubt that. The only thing we know is that the next wave will probably feature the Haemonculi.

So all in all there wont really be a point for this thread to go on, DE could be discussed in general and with rumour drought threads just wither away and die. So I have decided to lock the thread and put it in the rumours vault for anyone masochistic enough to read it


----------



## Mathai

...Well crap. I thought I was good to go, but my last little glimpse at new Dark Eldar stats just made me do a sudden 180 and now I am thinking of making a small army of them while awaiting the new Grey Knight codex... x.x Curse you GW!! =)


----------



## bitsandkits

its been a ride!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Mathai said:


> ...Well crap. I thought I was good to go, but my last little glimpse at new Dark Eldar stats just made me do a sudden 180 and now I am thinking of making a small army of them while awaiting the new Grey Knight codex... x.x Curse you GW!! =)


well thats a shame you dont like glass cannon. they are eldar, they are not meant to be tanks AND damagers like marines with their heavy armor and high stats in everything.


----------



## Winterous

KhainiteAssassin said:


> well thats a shame you dont like glass cannon. they are eldar, they are not meant to be tanks AND damagers like marines with their heavy armor and high stats in everything.


Yeah, they just have ludicrously high stats on their troops and powerful weapons to go with them


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Winterous said:


> Yeah, they just have ludicrously high stats on their troops and powerful weapons to go with them


what ludicrously high stats? I dont see them atall! >.> its not like they hit like a mack truck AND can survive like one... pre PfP


----------



## Mathai

Oh, my main army is Eldar *Points to quick bio stats next to text* I know and love the glass cannon bit at least somewhat. 

But The Dark Eldar seem to have three news ways to play them every time I browse the codex bits I can find, and I love that most about the Eldar. SO for the next two or three years before they remake Eldar Codex and I would still play them when not feeling the need for super Elite GK's. I would like very much to build up an army of Dark Eldar as well, and that urge only grows.


----------



## tu_shan82

I'm getting a copy of the Dark Eldar codex next Wednesday when I get paid, mainly for the fluff. I'm intrigued by the webway in particular. I love reading about the 40k universe and things like the warp and the astronomicum, and I feel that the story of Comoragh(sp?) and its inhabitants will add a great deal to 40k lore. I will also pick up a webway portal if they haven't sold out by the time I get to GW, just in case I do decide to start a DE army down the track. No plans to collect DE as such at the moment, as I'm actively working on my urban IG at the moment and have my DA/AoA joint strike force on the back burner as well as the Red Corsairs boarding party I want to assemble (although the DA/AoA and Red Corsairs armies have kind of been put on hiatus until new coedexes come out for both armies). And I'm going to be playing WotR with my brother with an Easterlings army, plus the Star Treck CCG with the same brother. Maybe I'll start DE with a kill team and see where it goes from there. I've got a really cool idea for a DE army, where all my warriors will be bare headed (yay for sites like Bits and Kits) and have facial tattoos, which will differ from squad to squad setting them apart from each other.


----------



## Styro-J

I have decided that Lelith has the biggest waste of a BS to date. I just want to take a Vortex Grenade just so she can have SOMETHING for that thing.


----------



## IntereoVivo

Styro-J said:


> I have decided that Lelith has the biggest waste of a BS to date. I just want to take a Vortex Grenade just so she can have SOMETHING for that thing.


Isn't it sad?

Detailed Raider building guide by GW HERE.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

This pic shows exactly why you should build it in stages. If you complete it like he is doing you will have a hard time priming the model correctly. There is nothing worse than obvious grey plastic spots that you just cant get to.











This is the part I almost broke when trying to push it into the main body of the craft since it was such a tight fit for me. Im going to magnetize it just so I dont have to worry.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Touch of grey ... he he he ... c'mon no likey the Dead?:wink:


----------



## Bindi Baji

Blimey, didn't see that one coming,
DE have been delayed 

its now being replaced by Codex: Dark Soul Templar Marines


----------



## bitsandkits

My order just landed (a mere two weeks after the codex!) very impressed with the plastics so far, alot of bits have been squeezed on to those sprues, and the best bit by far has to be the big ass sheet of raider decals!! same sized sheet as the baneblade decals.
I like the newly design flying base with the ball on the end, big improvement, but still could be sturdier !


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Beasts of War have started their Dark Eldar video debut.

First Look Dark Eldar





Dark Eldar Troops





Dark Eldar Raider





If you look at 2:55 at the front gunners platform with all that cutout pattern I just realised it looks allot like swastikas dont it :crazy:


----------



## OIIIIIIO

very interesting but at the end of the 3rd one I had to laugh, the one guy came in and said " Look at that, two Dark Eldar, one cup." very very wrong.


----------



## Mathai

x.x My dog...gotta love the mug. I HAD the new codex, then he had it...now no one has it.


----------



## tu_shan82

That sucks for you mate.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

I would have rolled up what was left and beat his ass so bad that he would avoid anything made of paper. If his food was on a paper plate he would just stare at it, never going near it.


----------



## Winterous

OIIIIIIO said:


> I would have rolled up what was left and beat his ass so bad that he would avoid anything made of paper. If his food was on a paper plate he would just stare at it, never going near it.


I don't think dogs are intelligent enough to identify what is and isn't made of the same material as books.
And I don't think they're stupid enough to fear PAPER rather than the person which beat them that bad.


----------



## MadCowCrazy




----------



## Mathai

Heh heh, nah. Hes just a puppy still so I cant get angry at him. And after all the mess I went back and collected the pieces. The fluff is gone, but the force organization charts are all intact so I have most of what I need. It sucks, but it'll do untill next paycheck. =)


----------



## Winterous

Mathai said:


> Heh heh, nah. Hes just a puppy still so I cant get angry at him. And after all the mess I went back and collected the pieces. The fluff is gone, but the force organization charts are all intact so I have most of what I need. It sucks, but it'll do untill next paycheck. =)


SELECTIVE DESTRUCTION!
You could sell that to someone for a bit when you get a fresh copy, some people don't care about fluff.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Nom nom nom, thread is getting devoured by Gluttony


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I would like to thank everyone who took part in this thread, and especially to those who sent me rumours and rumour urls to check out.

Look forwards to the Necron thread soon.


----------

